#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-15
<Neo31> essaye LFS
<Neo31> :p
<sabri_icone> mais la aucune version linux ne connais la chaine des disque !
<Neo31> la chaine des disques ?
<Neo31> unstalle en CLI sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> oki pr slackware , je vais essayer
<Dave888> /dev/sda* ?
<sabri_icone> en faite driver des disque
<sabri_icone> nn , ça passe mm pas
<Neo31> si tu c pas installer en CLI 5alik sur ubuntu 5ir
<sabri_icone> RHEL ne reconnait pas les dique
<Neo31> a bon ?
<sabri_icone> Debian ne connait pas la carte G et la carte Res
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> dans les deux cas je me trouve hors sujet
<sabri_icone> hhhh
<wissem> hello
<Neo31> normal rak7ilhom driver
<Neo31> ahla wissem
<sabri_icone> oui, mais je peut pas jouer avec le pc plus qu'une seule journée ;à
<sabri_icone> ;)
<wissem> sabri_icone: essaye de les installer
<Dave888> Use windows! =P
<sabri_icone> je suis revenus a ubuntu
<Dave888> Just sayin'
<sabri_icone> loool
<Dave888> Don't shoot...
<sabri_icone> nn, le prb né pas la ! je peut utiliser ubunut, aptosid, backtrack
<sabri_icone> mais j'ai besoin d'une version serveur avec des init complet
<Neo31> ubuntu server sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> aussi qui dispose d'une architecture proche de unix
<Neo31> init complet ?
<Dave888> OpenBSD
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> FreeBSD
<Neo31> y a ubuntu server sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> je sais Neo
<Neo31> alors ?
<Neo31> c une distro serveur non ?
<sabri_icone> mais ubuntu server j'arrive pas le démarrer en mode G
<wissem> t'as pas meme essayé d'installer tes préphiriques
<wissem> et tu veux essayer freebsd? -__-
<Neo31> en mode G ?
<Neo31> a bon !?
<sabri_icone> j'aime pas passer tt ma journée avec des ecran noir
<sabri_icone> j'ai déja
<Neo31> ubuntu server c en CLI sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> free BQSD
<sabri_icone> et ubnut
<sabri_icone> ubuntu server
<sabri_icone> aptosid
<sabri_icone> RHEL 5
<sabri_icone> etc ..
<Dave888> CentOS
<sabri_icone> tous installé mais sur vBox
<Neo31> yahdik de kel G tu parle sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> ah ! oui +1 pr CentOS
<sabri_icone> G = startx
<Neo31> sabri_icone cherib 7aja ?
<Dave888> GUI
<sabri_icone> mode graphique
<wissem> fibéli le point G :p
<crack3r> XD
<sabri_icone> oui
<Neo31> ubuntu server en GUI ?
<Dave888> Nope
<sabri_icone> GUI oui TUI
<sabri_icone> oui Neo
<sabri_icone> mm unix utiliser le win X
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> on as de ça dans Unix :p
<sabri_icone> juste remote en mode console
<Dave888> Ubuntu server was designed to not use GUI
<sabri_icone> parfois X window
<sabri_icone> i know
<sabri_icone> but u know
<sabri_icone> i enjoy GUI*
<Dave888> It can.. but it was not designed to
<sabri_icone> easy to use :p
<sabri_icone> i know Dave888
<sabri_icone> We use TUI with Server
<sabri_icone> something like SAM
<sabri_icone> or SMH
<Dave888> Not recommended.. i recommend setting up a server os with a Vmware workstation
<sabri_icone> TUI appli
<sabri_icone> i hope so !
<sabri_icone> but i can't install ESXi
<Neo31> thiz w tonfodh sabri, bara cho9 fatrik w a3mal nouma w arj3ilna
<Neo31> ubuntu server c en CLI pas GUI
<Neo31> et ca marche bien
<sabri_icone> look like can't setup in my own computer :(
<Neo31> Ubuntu Desktop c en GUI et c pas fait pr les serveurs, il faut faire attention
<Neo31> haw lien de download ubuntu server sabri_icone : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<Neo31> qq infos ici : http://www.ubuntu.com/business/server/overview
<sabri_icone> so, why i try to use Xen
<Neo31> tu pe mm faire du cloud : http://www.ubuntu.com/business/cloud/overview
<sabri_icone> i'am really interested to Xen more that ESXi
 * Neo31 9assit 3lih el connexion w raj3it ken tawa
<crack3r> +1 Neo31 XDD
<sabri_icone> :) Neo j'ai ubuntu Server of course
<Neo31> enjoy GUI on your desktop PC not on your servers sabri_icone
<Neo31> servers are not for entertainement
<Dave888> Well.. best for those who like the GUI based server linux.. recommend using Debian
<sabri_icone> u know what i want
<sabri_icone>  i like to setup an Xen server
<sabri_icone> on another linux version
<Neo31> ok sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> as i understand
<sabri_icone> Chemess said Debian is the best way
<Neo31> vmware sux Dave888
<sabri_icone> but Debian is bug with my Laptop , prb of packaging
<crack3r> +1 Neo31
<sabri_icone> so why i return to Ubu
<Dave888> Well.. it works fine for me..
<Neo31> the always have bugs and it takes monthes or years to be fixed
<Dave888> about the vmware
<Neo31> yep debian is cool sabri_icone
<Neo31> centos is fine too
<Neo31> ubuntu server is fine
<sabri_icone> of Course yeah, am aware about Graphic Card
<Neo31> it depends on what u want
<sabri_icone> but i was surprsied that debian can't determine my Lan card !
<Dave888> Most Hosting companies use CentOS
<sabri_icone> of course am using ubu server but on vBox
<Neo31> Dave888 they had problems with alsa before and i had to wait for something like 18 monthes to see if fixed. that time I already migrated to other virtualisation solution
<sabri_icone> yeah, CentOS .. i forget it
<Neo31> then I got back to vmware and once a gain I had new problems, since then I didn't use it. not reliable for me
<Dave888> @Neo31.. aha, right..
<Neo31> sabri_icone
<Neo31> lspci your NIC and find a solution for that
<sabri_icone> Neo31: as i saw Debian company is going on they start support Dom0
<Neo31> compile its driver or whatever it take
<Neo31> but as I know, if not all, most of NIC are recognized by linux distros
<Neo31> Dom0 ?
<Dave888> Domains ?
<sabri_icone> host
<Neo31> sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> domU server
<Neo31> laptops are not servers
<sabri_icone> as i understand
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> i know
<Neo31> try it on a server and it will work fine
<sabri_icone> am just speaking about Debian, am out of my subject
<sabri_icone> of course
<sabri_icone> when i took one :p
<sabri_icone> hhhh, i will stool one from HP
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> on ur laptop just use vbox or something else
<sabri_icone> ESXi must work ? no
<Neo31> idk
<Neo31> everything works
<Neo31> u just have to make it work
<Neo31> if it works then let it so, if it doesn't the workaround sabri_icone
<Neo31> then*
<sabri_icone> mm
<sabri_icone> ? what else u are starting to turn to the quiet mode
<sabri_icone> allo
<sabri_icone> there's nothing else to speak about
<sabri_icone> okay !
<sabri_icone> i have another question what's hppi printer
 * Neo31 is having connection problems, can't read chan messages
<sabri_icone> and what's the diff between remote printer and network (hppi) printer
<Neo31> no idea
<Neo31> you can share what you know abt it :)
<sabri_icone> really not a big things
<sabri_icone> HPPI seem to be hp network printer
<sabri_icone> remote printer is printer used to print doc automatically using a script
<Neo31> ok sabri_icone :)
<Neo31> sabri_icone bach tji lel reunion next week ?
<Neo31> ma3adech nchoufouk barcha dernierement
<sabri_icone> oui c'est null, je me sens pas trés bien dima occupé nrawe7 ma5er et plz occupation
<sabri_icone> w zid nansa wallah
<sabri_icone> ema je lit tjrs les mailing list
<sabri_icone> deja j'ai noter le jump ;..
<sabri_icone> du 2->4
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ok
<sabri_icone> mais le jour ou j'ai noter y'avait pas d'inscri ouverte !
<sabri_icone> j'essaye de suivre sur la page FB
<sabri_icone> ! mais j'hésiterais quand j'aurais l'occasion
<sabri_icone> a propos le Jam
<sabri_icone> ça serait 3 jours a sousse ?
<sabri_icone> ou quoi
<sabri_icone> pourquoi cé noté 2-4 a sousse ?
<sabri_icone> ya personne qui a posté aprés mon mail !
<sabri_icone> cé bizarre
<Neo31> oui sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> :/
<Neo31> weekend
<sabri_icone> oK mais comment ça 3 jours a sousse ?
<sabri_icone> fine nbeto
<Neo31> on cherchais des animateurs
<sabri_icone> hhhh
<Neo31> ca doit etres fixer tres bientot
<sabri_icone> pour ,
<Neo31> on a des un classrom
<sabri_icone> aout
<sabri_icone> je connais celle du 20 aoute
<Neo31> on va normlamement faire de la traduction
<sabri_icone> a 23 h
<Neo31> upgrade testing
<Neo31> et packaging
<sabri_icone> oui
<Neo31> oui
<sabri_icone> cé boo
<Neo31> c ca
<Neo31> y a ama ki boss sur un poster
<sabri_icone> hmd mesh romdhane
<sabri_icone> ?
<sabri_icone> poster  ,
<sabri_icone> avec GIMP
<sabri_icone> ? allooo
<Neo31> ca doit se clarifier les prochains jours
<sabri_icone> inchallah
<sabri_icone> comment va Sarhane et le site :p
<sabri_icone> il ne se connecte presque jamais le gas !
<Neo31> non mouch romdhan normalement
<sabri_icone> je sais
<Neo31> ca avance tres bien sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> 2-4 cé aprés ramadan
<sabri_icone> cé boo ;)
<Neo31> il se connecte plus ke toi sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> cé sur !
<Neo31> mm si c ramadan ca sera tjr cool sabri_icone ;)
<sabri_icone> sur la chaine IRC
<sabri_icone> moi chui tjrs connecté sur G+
<sabri_icone> juste G+
<sabri_icone> car ça s'ouvre auto avec le pc
<Neo31> ok
<sabri_icone> l'IRC , oui t'a raison
<sabri_icone> Neo31:  ;)
<sabri_icone> j'ai des dettes a payer a l4IRC
<sabri_icone> hh, mais sans comment faut de l'animation ici
<sabri_icone> un peut pour arriver a ubu-fr :p
<Neo31> loooooooooooooooool
<sabri_icone> njibo Fatma bousaha
<sabri_icone> asma4 3andi fekera
<Neo31> c la plus grande communaute en europe non ?
<sabri_icone> ne9oulohom me9eyed bel IRC
<sabri_icone> hhh
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> de tt façon avec ça il ne font rien dans la chaine ubuntu !
<sabri_icone> cé dingue on disait que cé des robot
<sabri_icone> parfois j'arrive pas de trouver ce que j'ai écrit !
<sabri_icone> .. alors pr le packaging faut installer certaine choses ,euh
<sabri_icone> bein cé quoi l'horaire 2.00 ?!
<sabri_icone> du matin ou de l'aprés midi !
<Neo31> il faut ubuntu
<sabri_icone> cé pas claire
<Neo31> et installer un seule package si je me trompe pas
<sabri_icone> 	 vendredi 19 août, 23:00 - 20 août, 02:00
<sabri_icone> 6 en total
<sabri_icone> package
<Neo31> ca commence a 23h non?
<sabri_icone> - dpkg-dev - dh-make - devscripts - lintian - wget - build-essentials
<sabri_icone> 20 août, 02:00
<Neo31> kifech 3raft 6 ?
<sabri_icone> ça fini a 2h alors !
<Neo31> ca vien pas par defaut ces packages ?
<Neo31> apart dh-make
<sabri_icone> wget oui
<sabri_icone> je ne sait pas pr les reste
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> apart dh-make j'avais le reste sur une 11.10 de test
<sabri_icone> bein non
<Neo31> g oublier si g installer ou pas, pe etre ke ca vien par defaut
<Neo31> che pa
<sabri_icone> j'ai testé  chez moi un nouv ubu
<sabri_icone> ya que wget
<Neo31> ok alors
<sabri_icone> peut etre que aprés la MAJ
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> ca change koi ?
<sabri_icone> rien
<sabri_icone> je dirais juste qu'il faut se préparer :p
<sabri_icone> allo allo Neo31 ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> oui?
<sabri_icone> le silence
<Neo31> c pas grande choses c pasckages non ?
<Neo31> sabri_icone chwi occupe
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> ah,  ok bn courage then
<Neo31> merci
<Neo31> ken famma 7aja importante sinon on chitchat une autre fois
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> hhhhh
<sabri_icone> non rien j'ai voulue qu'on s'anime un peut vue que je suis un inivité
<sabri_icone> bein, sérieusement t'a raison chui un peut loin de la comm ... j'aimerais bien etre présent pr Global Jam
<Neo31> t pas un invite, si si y a qq1 avec le status away tu le ping pas pr dire bjr ou comment ca va
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> t'es le bienvenue sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> merci
<sabri_icone> allez bn8 a ts le monde
<sabri_icone> slm alikom
<thetrue_neozoon> salam :)
<elacheche_anis> salam thetrue_neozoon :) wine 7ayik yé rajel?
<thetrue_neozoon> hamdoullah, un peu de boulot, wenti labes? :)
<elacheche_anis> oui hmd :)
<nour_al_imen> Assalem Alykom
<sarhan> salem nour_al_imen
<nour_al_imen> وعليكم السلام
<nour_al_imen> Je voulais demander un bon programme pr prendre une photo avec cam
<sarhan> capture d'ecran ou prise de photo?
<nour_al_imen> photo
<sarhan> avec une webcam?
<nour_al_imen> oui
<sarhan> essayez ca http://www.cheese-cam.com/
<sarhan> sinon il y a aussi un programme qui s'appelle cheese
<sarhan> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/cheese
<sarhan> il permet de prendre video et photo sur ubuntu
<nour_al_imen> Merci mais ça marche pas
<nour_al_imen> il me donne un photo blanche
<nour_al_imen> et ne l'allume mm pas
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, essayez cheese
<sarhan> lui il marche à 100%
<nour_al_imen> cheese cam you mean ?
<nour_al_imen> le lien que tu m'as donné je viens de l'essayer
<nour_al_imen> j zappe la doc peut êtr q j trouve une sol
<nour_al_imen> ça marche très bien Merci
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, vous avez des suggestions concernant le site web ?
<sarhan> hello EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> hello sarhan
<nour_al_imen> ping sarhan
<nour_al_imen> pb de connex
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, no problem
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, vous avez lu mon dernier message?
<nour_al_imen> oui essaye d'avoir plusieurs pers
<nour_al_imen> avec toi
<nour_al_imen> mm pr le ID
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, j'ai deja plusieurs personnes
<nour_al_imen> vraiment ?
<sarhan> on a deja commencé le travail
<sarhan> je voulais juste avoir plus de suggestions
<nour_al_imen> parle moi des détails et pt etr q j'aurais des ID
<sarhan> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1oIKz0TyMFR2D1ZwVZqrdPgPaxA0PkGBNJUMFqgCtb0A
<nour_al_imen> non pas pour le moment mais j'y penserais in cha Allah
<nour_al_imen> dans les heures à venir
<sarhan> freenode a des prbs ces derniers jours
<Neo31> salut a tous
<Neo31> sarhan
<sarhan> salut Neo31
<Neo31> tu confirme l'atelier upgrade
<Neo31> ?
<sarhan> oui effectivement
<Neo31> on doit fixer le programme et faire de la pub et ouvrir l'inscription
<Neo31> ok bien
<Neo31> et nizarus !?
<sarhan> nizarus 9al il va faire translation
<Neo31> il s'occupera de l'atelier translation
<sarhan> sinon Neo31 pour le site
<Neo31> ca sera pas daker pour le moment, ken dhaker y7ibb yconecti ya3mal talla pas de probleme mar7ba bih, mais ca sera nizarus
<Neo31> je v essayer de faire un pe de packaging inchalah :)
<Neo31> on doit fixer le programme tres bientot au max demain soir inchalah
<Neo31> chbih le site sarhan ?
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> j'ai besoin d'avoir un domaine
<sarhan> 9olt
<sarhan> na3mlou test.ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> g eux confirmation pour l'hebergement :)
<sarhan> ou www et  ubuntu-tn.org
<sarhan> yo93dou redirection
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> je peux configurer ca si j'ai confirmation pour la migration du domaine
<Neo31> il faut voir si c possible
<sarhan> enkalem mr zied?
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> a3mal domaine .co.cc
<sarhan> Non je peux pas mettre plus qu'un domaine sur le meme dossier
<Neo31> w a3mal redirection vers le site officiel de ubuntu
<Neo31> et un sous domaine
<Neo31> une demonstration ke c fesable koi
<Neo31> apres on passe la demande a zied
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> je m'occuperai de voir avec la communaute inchalah :) je passe a zied un petit rapport avec la tache exacte a faire
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> ouki raka7li demo sarhan w taw nrak7ouha inchalah
<Neo31> sa7a chribitkom in advance
<Neo31> a plus tlm
<Neo31> sa7a chribtikom :)
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik EgyParadox :)
<Neo31> sarhan on peut avoir le bot pret pour le classroom ?
<sarhan> Neo31, celui de houssem?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> t'as contact avec houssem?
<sarhan> je vais voir avec lui
<sarhan> mais si on doit avoir un bot
<sarhan> faut activer le vps
<Neo31> je parler du bot pour s'enservir pour le classroom et tester en milieu de productione t voir si ca marche.
<Neo31> pas necessairement vps des mnt
<Neo31> on prepare le vps pour le mois prochain si tu veut :)
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> pour le bot
<sarhan> faut voir si houssem va venir au classroom
<sarhan> le bot est hosted chez lui
<sarhan> j'ai pas vraiment de contact avec lui mais enchallah yji d'ici là :d
<sarhan> PING Neo31
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> got it :)
<sarhan> je vais créé un compte twitter et identica ubuntutn
<sarhan> je demande sur le mailing list avant?
<EgyParadox> el7amdoelah
<sarhan> EgyParadox, sa7a ftourek
<EgyParadox> :D
<sarhan> do you understand? marocain people don't understand sa7a chribtek :P
<sarhan> salut veriodoz
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> la7dha brabbi
<Neo31> 5anrak7ou el domaine puis na3mlou el compte
<Neo31> sarhan met en priorite la demo du nom de domaine avec un co.cc
<Neo31> puis faire nous une demo de creation de comptes emails sous le mm domaine que nous utiliseron pour creer le compte twitter et identica apres
<nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<Neo31> comme ca le coordinateur qui vien apres utilisera le mm compte
<Neo31> salam nour_al_imen
<Neo31> nom de domaine en priorite sarhan :)
<Neo31> on transfer le domain puis on cree les comptes avec :)
<Neo31> sinon si on peut faire puis changer le compte twitter avec l'adresse email ubuntu-tn par defaut vasy
<Neo31> ca va nour_al_imen ?
<nour_al_imen> الحمد لله
<nour_al_imen> وين وصلتو؟
<nour_al_imen> Je viens de te poster le prochain article Neo31
<sarhan> Neo31, faut 24h pour que les dns soit pris en compte
<nour_al_imen> je cherche une photo
<nour_al_imen> Pour le site
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, photo de quoi?
<nour_al_imen> ping sarhan
<Neo31> oui ils disent 24h mais c bcp plus moins pratiquement
<Neo31> ca prend entre qq minutes et une heure ta9rib
<sarhan> Neo31 non pas avec les dns tunisiens
<nour_al_imen> je voulais te rappeler ma proposition d'une interface pr débutant dés l'entrée au site
<sarhan> Neo31 avec le dns de topnet 3andi ena le domaine n'existe pas encore :P
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, le site est user friendly
<Neo31> oui, en tunisie c tjr en retard sarhan mais si tu passe par un proxy ca marche :p
<Neo31> ou par opendns
<Neo31> ;)
<sarhan> Neo31, a3lech takssir elrass ti mahou elsabr behi
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> mais pour nous deux pour tester y a opendns ;)
<nour_al_imen> Demain ou après demain je serais à l'ATI et je connais le personnnel, je peux vous aider ?
<Neo31> euh!
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, lol non on a besoin de rien et on a des contacts bien placé fel ati :D
<nour_al_imen> ok
<nour_al_imen> tt mieux
<Neo31> nour_al_imen 9ollhom ysallmouli 3ala moez eswabni kif ychoufouh
<Neo31> w 3al 404 mte3 el USA
<sarhan> Neo31, b3ethtlek lien mta3 7ezb 3amlou souabni
<sarhan> el7ezb eldoustouri eljadid
<Neo31> lol 3mal 7izb? je v voter contre
<sarhan> kolou ex rcd
<Neo31> lol a5tana mel politique
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> ama je voterai contre
<nour_al_imen> g besoin d'une photo pr un article . un volontaire ?
<Neo31> sarhan tu sais que l'ATIM est une association de logiciels libres ?
<sarhan> ay mak 9otli
<Neo31> voir sur le site officiel des logiciels libres
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, quel genre de photo
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> bonne question sarhan
<sarhan> sinon taw na3tik ay photo wen9olek ahi photo
<Neo31> a3tiha ta photo sarhan
<Neo31> jadhaba ;)
<Neo31> lol
<nour_al_imen> l'article est une pub qui commence par ça :
<nour_al_imen> Marre des virus qui vous gâchent la vie !!! Marre d’être obliger de formater périodiquement votre pc !!! Marre de perdre vos données !!! Optez Ubuntu pour une courte période d’essai et vous n’allez pas être déçu !!
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, publicité mensongere
<nour_al_imen> pkoi
<sarhan> ubuntu peut attraper des virus
<Neo31> nour_al_imen ne te limite pas aux autres systeme, pas la peine de comparer
<Neo31> mais bon
<nour_al_imen> oui mais c rare en plus puisque il y a une gde communauté de dvplr ça prends gen au max 3 jours pr l'éliminer
<Neo31> sarhan t'as raison mais ca reste plus safe
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, non tu confend avec les bugs
<nour_al_imen> j'attends tjrs tes remarques Neo31  à prrpos du chocolat
<Neo31> oui nour_al_imen
<Neo31> lol nour_al_imen
<Neo31> ca va aller aux oubliette bientot
<sarhan> mais téhoriquement ils existe des virus concu pour s'attaquer aux systemes gnu/linux
<Neo31> 5alih kima hakka ken tfadhitlou taw n7ott qq remarques
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<nour_al_imen> Je  veux poster ce nouveau article, c'est une nouvelle membre et je veux pas la décourager
<Neo31> nour_al_imen opte pour un genre de publicite comme : simple comme ubuntu
<Neo31> ou
<nour_al_imen> je dois le rectifier
<Neo31> simplicite
<Neo31> stabilite
<Neo31> surete
<Neo31> 7ajet kima hakka
<nour_al_imen> oui g compris, la prochaine fois
<Neo31> pas la peine de parler des autres OS et leurs defaut
<nour_al_imen> oui bonne idée
<Neo31> ubuntu est un bon systeme et pas la peine de revenir aux autres tt le temps tu vois?
<Neo31> avec le temps on apprend a les oublier
<nour_al_imen> Moi mm je dois m'informer plus pr avoir des articles à la hauteur
<Neo31> oui
<nour_al_imen> dc des idées de articles d votre part seront la bienvenue
<Neo31> fait des petits tour sur le site de ubuntu
<Neo31> ubuntu.com
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, essaye de faire des articles plus constructifs et pro :)
<nour_al_imen> j'y suis déjà
<nour_al_imen> oui in cha Allah
<nour_al_imen> c t le 2 ème pas
<sarhan> bon on aura un blog
<nour_al_imen> mais il y a des pers qui m'ont demandé plus simple
<sarhan> vu que pour le planet on a pas assez de blogs tunisiens x)
<Neo31> sinon nour on va fixer les choses pour l'event Ubuntu Global Jam ces jours la
<Neo31> max 3 jours on va ouvrir les inscriptions inchalah :)
<sarhan> Neo31, t'es d'accord pour rempalcer le planet par un blog collaboratif?
<Neo31> donc 7adhrilna plan de pub
<sarhan> remplacer*
<Neo31> sarhan on peut tester les 2 et comparer
<Neo31> c koi la difference sarhan ?
<Neo31> un blog ca sera hosted sur le site directement non?
<sarhan> Neo31, pour un planet il faut que le blog soit deja créé et autre part wordpress blogspot etc
<sarhan> pour le blog
<Neo31> et un planet il fait koi?
<sarhan> chaque utilise publie
<Neo31> il fait tjr une copie sur le site non?
<sarhan> Neo31, le planet a la base il prend les articles des sites des inscrits
<Neo31> oui ma39oul sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, le blog chaque utilisatuer peut publier
<Neo31> donc l'avantage est pour ceux qui n'ont pas un blog
<Neo31> c bien ca ?
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> voila
<sarhan> et il ya un systeme de validation
<Neo31> hum ok
<Neo31> ma39oul
<sarhan> donc peut enlever les fautes d'orthographe etc
<sarhan> avec le planet on controle pas les articles
<Neo31> on peut utiliser un blog et voir apres si nous auron besoin d'un planet pk pas les 2 en // :)
<nour_al_Imen_> Re disconnected
<Neo31> on verra
<Neo31> vasy pour le collaboratif blog sarhan
<nour_al_Imen_> pub pour le site Neo31
<nour_al_Imen_> ?
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> on compare avec le planet et on verra si on fait en // ou pa
<Neo31> non nour_al_imen
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, pour l'event affiches stickers etc
<Neo31> pour l'event Ubuntu Global jam
<Neo31> on pense aussi a faire des stickers pour les participant a 0.5dt ou 1dt
<Neo31> s'il y a des gens qui sont d'accord on pourra faire inchalah
<nour_al_Imen_> vous avez dit places limitées ? combien ?
<Neo31> on ne peut pas heberger plus que 20 personnes au max
<Neo31> voir 15
<nour_al_Imen_> c sur les Laptops puis vous en discutez ?
<Neo31> je peut garantir l'hebergement pour les 15 premieres personnes
<Neo31> je peut voir la possibiliter pour 5 de plus
<Neo31> <nour_al_Imen_> c sur les Laptops puis vous en discutez ? <<< explik g pas compri
<nour_al_Imen_> l'evénement va se dérouler comment
<sarhan> evenement physique
<Neo31> sarhan on dit plan de reunion ou pv ou koi, kan on prepare ce que on va discutter lors de la reunion ?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> evennement sera fait a l'universite privee de sousse
<sarhan> Neo31 plan
<nour_al_Imen_> thèmes de discussion
<Neo31> on va regroupper des membres
<Neo31> c pas une discussion
<Neo31> c des ateliers pour les utilisateurs de ubuntu
<Neo31> on va faire de la traduction du systeme d'exploitation
<Neo31> des tests de mises a niveau
<Neo31> et du packaging
<Neo31> on va contribuer a la communaute internationale ken kattab rabbi
<Neo31> lire ca nour_al_Imen_ : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<nour_al_Imen_> je l'ai lu mais moi je suis concentrée sur les moyens de rendre le cours des évènements en ligne
<Neo31> on va ouvrir les inscription dans un max de 3 jours inchalah
<Neo31> le cours ?
<nour_al_Imen_> l'enchainement
<nour_al_Imen_> qu'est ce qui se passe
<nour_al_Imen_> =le cours
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> y a pas bcp
<Neo31> y a le classroom cette semaine
<Neo31> la reunion ordinaire (je prepare le mail a diffuser sur ML ds qq mn)
<Neo31> et l'event Ubuntu Global Jam
<Neo31> concentre toi sur le classroom et UGJ
<Neo31> c en priorite
<Neo31> si on reussi pas le UGJ cette annee ca sera une kata
<nour_al_Imen_> VOus avez reçu ma propo concernant le classroom?
<Neo31> wine ?
<nour_al_Imen_> classroom c pas celle du vendr?
<nour_al_Imen_> prochain
<Neo31> brb
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> t'as envoyer la proposition par mail ou koi ?
<nour_al_Imen_> oui va voir une ptte
<sarhan> Neo31, et pour l'event de l'sfd sfax?
<sarhan> il est 2 semaines après le premier event
<Neo31> il fait mettre anis a jours sarhan
<sarhan> ok Neo31
<sarhan> sinon pour le domaine regarde si ca marche chez toi: http://ubuntu-tn.co.cc/
<Neo31> g pas recu d'email nour_al_Imen_
<Neo31> si je me trompe pas
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<nour_al_Imen_> َAssalem Alaykom,  Une manière de trouver des ressources humaines :  Je propose de demander aux participants de donner eux même, plus tard, une conférence pour les débutants.   Je propose aussi qu'on fait un évènement sur le net comme PUB:   Vernissage de la page FB et Conférence virtuelle pour les débutants.  Ça nous fera une PUB et une opportunité pour ceux qui veulent nous rejoindre et/où découvrir Ubuntu.  
<nour_al_Imen_> en réponse au thread Classroom initiation
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> oui g lut
<Neo31> possible nour_al_Imen_
<Neo31> on pe planifer ca au future
<Neo31> mnt rakkaz 3al events elli 9odemna
<Neo31> fait de la pub pour le classroom
<nour_al_Imen_> ok je fais de la pub sur la page c ça ?
<Neo31> et des qu'on ouvre l'inscription pour le UGJ tu doit commencer la pub aussi
<Neo31> je 'tinforme de l'ouverture de l'inscriptions ds qq jours
<Neo31> oui nour_al_Imen_
<nour_al_Imen_> ok
<Neo31> sur la page walla n'importe kel autre moyens ke tu pense efficace
<Neo31> tu t'en occupe
<Neo31> prapare un plan de pub pour le UGJ :)
<nour_al_Imen_> il y a 103 qui promettent de venir pour le classroom
<nour_al_Imen_> il y a un nbr limité de pers ici ?
<sarhan> non non
<Neo31> des ke nou5rjou menou inchalah on commence a planifier des conference virtuelles pk pas :)
<sarhan> le cnaal supporte 5000 personnes x)
<sarhan> canal*
<Neo31> non nour_al_Imen_ lol c fb
<Neo31> mel 103 momken yjiwech 20
<nour_al_Imen_> je sais
<Neo31> en plus barcha mawjoudine deja fel sahel
<nour_al_Imen_> oui je me rappelle du nbr pr votr réunion issat
<Neo31> y a moi et anis et rached a sousse
<Neo31> et nizarus mouch b3id a monastir
<sarhan> wena a9reb we7ed
<sarhan> nossken ba7da elfac :D
<Neo31> y en a dautres membres deja a sousse
<Neo31> donc hedhom ma 3andhomch hebergement
<Neo31> l'hebergement c juste pour sarhan xD
<sarhan> et slim :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> slim ta7t el farch
<Neo31> bach yji slim inchalah ?
<sarhan> oui Neo31
<nour_al_Imen_> dc je poste l'event sur les murs des pages informatique de tunisie ?
<sarhan> ama taw anis ydez fastou ou ydhayefna ba7deh :D
<nour_al_Imen_> Vous en dites ?
<Neo31> lol, cool nous auron un bon packager za3ma ?
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, je vais demander aux gens de voter sur le groupe et la page
<Neo31> nour_al_Imen_ tu fait des qu'on ouvre l'inscription
<nour_al_Imen_> bsur
<Neo31> et il faut mettre note qu'ils soit deja des utilisateurs Ubuntu ou Linux au moins
<Neo31> de preference
<sarhan> oui la yjiwna jme3a kima amel
<Neo31> (si on va assister les participant a maitriser ubuntu lors des ateliers ca va ralentir bcp les choses)
<nour_al_Imen_> le log enregistre
<Neo31> lol i7chim sarhan
<sarhan> ech 9olt ena
<Neo31> nour_al_Imen_ le UGJ c'est un event pour faire des contributions bel asses
<Neo31> donc madhabina ness deja 3andha ubuntu ou linux
<nour_al_Imen_> maitriser ça veut dire quoi, comment je peux juger si je peux venir moi par exple
<Neo31> comme ca on se concentre les apprendre a contribuer et maistriser el translation et le packagin et tt
<nour_al_Imen_> maitriser ça veut dire quoi, comment je peux juger si je peux venir moi par exple
<Neo31> mathalan tu sais ou trouver le software center (logitech ubuntu)
<sarhan> nour_al_Imen_ avoir un niveau superieur au débutant
<Neo31> tu sais c koi gnome
<Neo31> t'as utiliser ubuntu un jour
<sarhan> tu sais c'est quoi un terminal une commande
<sarhan> ca suffit
<Neo31> tu sais c koi un terminel
<sarhan> t'as le niveau
<nour_al_Imen_> ah bon c simple alors.
<Neo31> (ecran noir avec des blabla)
<sarhan> Neo31, matrix :D
<Neo31> et c koi un apt-get yum ou zipper...
<Neo31> oui c simple
<Neo31> mais qq1 ki c pas c koi ubuntu et il n'as jamais vu et il ne sais pas c koi un terminal ou comment traduire ca sera pas cool
<Neo31> ca va ralentir les choses
<Neo31> heka 3lech 9otlik il faut avoir des utilisateurs de Ubuntu ou de Linux en general
<sarhan> bon pour la reunion je t'envoye le message en pv pour pas flooder ici
<Neo31> euh
<nour_al_Imen_> dc en faite tte la communauté d'ing info qui viennent de terminer peut être à la hauteur
<Neo31> kel message sarhan ?
<sarhan> Neo31, a9ra taw tefhem
<Neo31> non tlm nour_al_Imen_
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est pour mettre dans le group et page facebook
<Neo31> sarhan est lycen mais il c c koi ubuntu
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> nour_al_Imen_ etared feya :P
<Neo31> il est utilisateur ubuntu donc il est le bienvenu
<nour_al_Imen_> ah bon lycée ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> yeppp
<sarhan> haya hani 5arej
<Neo31> il est tres actif ;)
<sarhan>  /quit
<nour_al_Imen_> rabbi ybèrik
<Neo31> la walah la sarha sarhan
<nour_al_Imen_> c bien
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> bon je poste le message Neo31 ?
<Neo31> to5roj enti nhij m3ak sarhan
<Neo31> kel msg sarhan ?
<sarhan> check your pm
<Neo31> ok
<nour_al_Imen_> j'y vais moi aussi je vais faire de la pub pour le classroom je crois
<Neo31> deja fait sarhan
<Neo31> men bekri
<Neo31> check ML
<nour_al_Imen_> Assalem alaykom
<Neo31> ok vasy sur fb
<sarhan> ti fi beli
<Neo31> 3addi el nour si tu ve :p
<sarhan> ena na7ki page fb
<Neo31> hawki admin de la page
<sarhan> wena zeda admin
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> vasy
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> 7ott
<Neo31> utiliser facebook comme ubuntuTunisie
<Neo31> puis poste
<Neo31> puis arja3 sarhan
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> Neo31, je sais :D j'ai deja 3 pages facebook
<Neo31> ouki
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> go ahead
<Neo31> ki a poster un message avec 4 points sur 4 lignes ?
<Neo31> c nour ?
<sarhan> biensur :D
<Neo31> c pas pro
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> kima kal nokat eli maydha7kouch
<Neo31> yep
<sarhan> ta3mel afficher plus tal9a jeweb masset
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> bon elle fait un bon effort en tt K inchalah ca sera plus pro avec le temps :)
<k3nz0> huhu
<nour_al_imen> Ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong nour_al_imen
<nour_al_imen> Je te signale qu'il y a un log
<Neo31> pong nour_al_imen
 * Neo31 brb
<sarhan> nour_al_imen ba quoi j'ai rien a cahcé
<Neo31> nour les points sur 4 lignes c pas pro
<sarhan> cacher*
<nour_al_imen> moi je trouve qu'un poste comme tel peut attirer les débutants
<Neo31> <nour_al_imen> Je te signale qu'il y a un log << ca ve doire koi ?
 * Neo31 brb
<nour_al_imen> tt le monde ne veut pas lire des dizaines de lignes
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, les ubuntu user mahomch fel rawdha
<sarhan> je ne pense pas que ca puisse les attirer
<nour_al_imen> I'm not only speaking to the ub users you know?
<nour_al_imen> I am trying to attract others
<sarhan> nour_al_imen des points peuvent faire une meilleur mise en page?
<nour_al_imen> Any way sarhan  yahdik tu me postes tes rqs direct ça me ferait plaisir et ça m dérange pas
<nour_al_imen> pas une mise en page mais attirer les FBeurs classiques
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, cette page est la page officielle de la communauté ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> nour_al_imen je t'invite a lire un article de oix
<Neo31> j'ai bien aimer
<nour_al_imen> où ça
<sarhan> il faudrait soigner la présentation
<Neo31> manech bach n9ar9ou bihom el users bach y7ottou ubuntu
<nour_al_imen> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, l'article ou il dit qu'il faut utiliser windows? c'etait excellent
<Neo31> elli y7ibb yji mar7ba welli may7ibich windows sera mieux pr lui
<nour_al_imen> i'll delete it vous avez peut raison
<nour_al_imen> à force de vlr simplifier je mets pet etr des choses simplistes
<Neo31> bref, on pas pas besoin de faire des points sur 4 lignes pour leurs ressembler
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, sérieusement essaye de voir les pages des autres communauté taw tu comprendra
<Neo31> non normal
<nour_al_imen> ok bonne idée
<Neo31> c juste ke g pas aimer wakahaw
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, regarde la page mozilla tunisia tunandroid walla les autres communauté ubuntu
<Neo31> donc au future soigne la presentation et fait qq chose de pro et d'officielle
<Neo31> la page sera la vitrine de notre commuanute
<nour_al_imen> ok
<Neo31> je n'ai jamais vu une telle presentation sur un site web
<Neo31> pense a la page comme un site web et pas une page facebook, donc on doit mettre des informations utiles sur les activites de la communautes, ses news, events
<Neo31> ...
<nour_al_imen> + pro quoi
<Neo31> des art works 7ajet haka
<Neo31> oui c ca
<nour_al_imen> j suis habituée à un notre style sur ma page
<Neo31> on a le group, we can mess it up
<Neo31> mais la page ca reste pro
<nour_al_imen> d'accord
<k3nz0> Ah juste un truc, les gens
<Neo31> kel page nour_al_imen ?
<Neo31> ahla k3nz0
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik
<k3nz0> Tachez d'écrire en bon français aussi x')
<nour_al_imen> ma page FB à moi
<nour_al_imen> j'ai fait des fautes d'ortho ? impo ?
<k3nz0> Neo31, ya3tik sa77a 5ouya :))) Sa77a chribtek à toi aussi :)
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> page personelle ?
<nour_al_imen> où ça k3nz0
<k3nz0> nour_al_imen, non mais je parle en général
<Neo31> ok k3nz0
<k3nz0> J'ai pas encore lu ce que t'a écris
<nour_al_imen> ok car moi j'ai une allergie
<nour_al_imen> oui Neo31
<Neo31> je prefaire l'angais moi j'm pas le francais mais je v soigner mon francais kan mm :)
<k3nz0> Clair, l'anglais c'est plus leet :-)
<nour_al_imen> t'inquiète je m'occupe du fr tu t'occupe de l'ang
<Neo31> ok cool
<Neo31> :)
<nour_al_imen> occupes*
<k3nz0> nour_al_imen, à la rigueur, les fautes d'orthographe sur IRC, ça passe, hien :p
<nour_al_imen> pt etr
<nour_al_imen> ping sarhan
<nour_al_imen> envoie moi les liens des pages stp
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, ok
<nour_al_imen> dont tu parlais
<nour_al_imen> thx
<sarhan> https://www.facebook.com/MozillaTunisia
<sarhan> https://www.facebook.com/tunandroid
<sarhan> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux
<k3nz0> Ah, au fait. Ca va être ma première réunion avec la communauté. Je sais pas où :-) ?
<sarhan> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuUK
<sarhan> k3nz0, réunion irc la next reunion
<k3nz0> Ah, oui, je suis con. xD Pwn me
<nour_al_imen> merci c gentil j'y fais faire un tour
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  Prochain cours "Initiation au Packaging le  19/08/2011 à 23h00 (GMT+1) dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-clasroom ***|| Prochaine réunion le dimanche 21/08/2011  à --:-- ||
<chocolat_> salut sa77a chribetkom :)
<Neo31> tik esa7a ChanServ
<Neo31> chocolat_
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek chocolat_
 * Neo31 hates nick names that starts with ch when ChanServ is here
<chocolat_> sarhan: 3aychek 3aychek inti bel amthel :)
<nour_al_imen> Neo31:  il y a des filles qui vont venir au jam ?
<chocolat_> euhhh moi nn nour_al_imen
<Neo31> nour je pe pas lire l'article, chouf s'il y a qq1 sur le group ki a une bonne photo
<Neo31> je pense que oui nour_al_imen
<Neo31> on attend l'ouverture des inscri
<Neo31> mais possible manal juda et ghada yjiw
<Neo31> from sousse
<nour_al_imen> ok dc tu me le dis stp
<Neo31> possible luna je pe pas confirmer demande a elle
<Neo31> tu compte venir nour_al_imen ?
<nour_al_imen> j dois m'inscrire mm si je compte pas avoir un hébergement?
<nour_al_imen> non je pense c tt c diff
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, l'inscription c pour l'event pas le hosting
<Neo31> oui
<nour_al_imen> ok thx
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, après ce que veulent un hebergement le précisent
<Neo31> mais si tu va venir de loins pk pas avoir un hebergement nour_al_imen ?
<sarhan> c ca Neo31 ?
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> :)
<nour_al_imen> non je suis pas loin du tt
<nour_al_imen> c à sousse non ?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> t'es d'ou nour_al_imen ?
<nour_al_imen> j suis à une heure
<Neo31> monastir?
<nour_al_imen> non nabeul
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> t3ab la navette, g fait avant a nabeul
<chocolat_> sa77a likom chta7throu a33333333
<chocolat_> :/
<nour_al_imen> choco t où ?
<Neo31> chouf iman si elle ve venir avec toi elle est de nabeul
<nour_al_imen> choco t nabeulienne ?
<Neo31> chocolat_ une fille?
<chocolat_> nn nn chui a tunis
<sarhan> chocolat_ mondassa
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<sarhan> 3andha windows 7
<nour_al_imen> tte façon j peux venir mm un jour non ?
<chocolat_> hhhhhhh ey et j l'utilise tawa
<Neo31> sar hia tofla lol!
<Neo31> nour ni7sebha wlad
<Neo31> w chocolat_ aussi
<k3nz0> omg Neo31
<k3nz0> xD
<k3nz0> m
<Neo31> bizar, bach ye7talouna lebnet fel ubuntu-tn, kothrou
<chocolat_> hhhhhhhh Neo31  :P
<Neo31> (|x
<sarhan> chocolat_ teb3etna
<Neo31> ouki sarhan ;)
<sarhan> chocolat_ msehma fel communautés mta3 elibre
<Neo31> mar7ba biha
<sarhan> mozilla tn ubuntu tn
<sarhan> ou testa3mel fi windows ou internet explorer
<Neo31> cool
<nour_al_imen> choco g écrit un article sur toi !
<nour_al_imen> tu l'as vue ?
<chocolat_> hhhhhhhhhhhhh ey surtt ie9
<chocolat_> nour_al_imen:  ey 3andou el dalil
<chocolat_> impr ecrant
<Neo31> e55, ltaw avec winslows chocolat_ !?
<nour_al_imen> choco add me sur FB
<chocolat_> oki une min nour
<Neo31> haya vazy 9a3da nise2ia sur ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> chocolat_ a7kilhom chwaya 1337
<Neo31> njiboulkom amal w luna w juda w manel w 7illou s9ifa :)
<Neo31> je ferai un print screen de l'ecran xD
<Neo31> chocolat_ ta7ki 1337?
<Neo31> c une geekette ?
<chocolat_> hhhhhh n01337 f0r 7|)4y
<Neo31> (mais elle a winslows!!)
<Neo31> lol
<chocolat_> hhhhhh ey ey
<Neo31> u already did chocolat_
<chocolat_> ye weldi mondassa
<chocolat_> win7
<Neo31> e555
<Neo31> ma3adeh t3awedha
<Neo31> ma3adech*
<Neo31> haya nemchi nrakkaz fi 7aja nadham afkari chwaya
<Neo31> sarhan le domaine mizel chwaya
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> taw na3mal taf9ida apres
<sarhan> Neo31 prb dns
<Neo31> normal nestanew chwaya :)
<sarhan> att je t'envoye l'erreur
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> check pv
<chocolat_> b3[-]! b3[-]! [V]01 06 j |<!773 :D
<sarhan> chocolat_ sayeb a3lik mel 1337 du traducteur
<sarhan> et bye
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> :)
<chocolat_> ohhh wallahi le
<chocolat_> :/
<Neo31> ouki
<chocolat_> hakka tawa sarhan  ??
<sarhan> chocolat_ ay elbera7 enti ou sa7ar 5atikom :D
<Neo31> c ya
<Neo31> chocolat_ hawka famma reunion dimanche
<Neo31> w packagin classroom
<chocolat_> el bera7 si sta3maltou youm nn saye 7faththa :D
<Neo31> si t'as ubuntu en machine virtuelle
<sarhan> chocolat_ installi ubuntu en dualboot
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<sarhan> chocolat_ c'est pas difficile et si t'as besoin d'aide tu me contacte via fb
<Neo31> chocolat_ chnia a5bar el virusset? dima 3amline ajwe2 3alamia ?
<chocolat_> ti j une prob avec les partitions najamtech
<Neo31> idem chocolat_ je pe assister
<sarhan> chocolat_ on te regle le prb :D
<Neo31> 3andik 4 partitions physiques chocolat_ ?
<sarhan> enkalmou slimtn yechrilek dd jdid
<chocolat_> oui 4
<Neo31> lool sarhan
<Neo31> impossible de creer plus de partition
<sarhan> fasa5 ceux que tu n'utilise pas chocolat_
<Neo31> tu doit faire la backup de l'une des partitions et faire une extended
<sarhan> et apré tu créé une partition à la place
<chocolat_> nn 3andi wa7da fergha deja 3maltha pr l ubuntu
<Neo31> apres tu met autant que tu ve dans la partition extended
<sarhan> chocolat_, ah mais c koi le prb?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> fasa5ha el fergha
<Neo31> w a3mal partition extended
<Neo31> w 7ott fiha les partitions ubuntu
<Neo31> sarhan ubuntu lezmou akthar men partition wa7da
<chocolat_> behi isma3
<Neo31> mais hiia 3amli wa7da physique pour ubuntu
<Neo31> donc elle pe pa avoir plus puiske 3andha 4 physiques deja
<sarhan> Neo31, partition wa7da tekfi pr ubuntu
<Neo31> donc elle efface la partition ta3mal wa7da extended
<nour_al_imen> non il fo le swap
<chocolat_> el prob ennou yakrach systeme des fichiers fil partition heki
<Neo31> puis t7ott fiha partition swap w partition ext
<sarhan> non le swap n'est pas obligatoire
<chocolat_> ki nji n'uinstalli el ubuntu
<nour_al_imen> l'extended il y a pas de limite à la partager ?
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<nour_al_imen> je me rappelle ne pas pouvoir faire + que 3 ou 4
<Neo31> max 32 partitions je pense fi wa7da extended non ?
<sarhan> non c'est 4ext par partition physique
<Neo31> tu confirme sarhan ?
<sarhan> hedeka ech ndhon
<sarhan> mais c pas sur
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> daherli le max c'est en rapport avec la taille du mbr
<Neo31> en tt k extended thizz bcp
<Neo31> 32 partitions si je me trompe pas
<Neo31> le mbr a tjr une taille fixe sarhan
<Neo31> c pas en rapport avec la taille
<Neo31> mbr = 512
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> c pour ca que je dis
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> qu'il ya un max
<Neo31> ah oui
<sarhan> ou haw maktoub 12
<chocolat_> behi el mouhem
<Neo31> y a tjr de limite
<chocolat_> elkawli 7all
<chocolat_> sinon
<Neo31> nous somme pas orange pour faire de l'illimite ;)
<sarhan> haha Neo31 meme orange limité
<chocolat_> :P
<Neo31> non ils ont de l'illimite orange
<Neo31> ils le disent dans leurs pub
<Neo31> et sur leur site
<sarhan> chocolat_, t'as formaté la partition en ext4 ?
<chocolat_> hhh ti dharben lougha
<Neo31> bon au moins sur le site ils metten en petite police la limite est x y :p
<chocolat_> sarhan: oui
<Neo31> chocolat_
<Neo31> fasa5 partition
<sarhan> chocolat_, t'as choisi / comme point de montage?
<Neo31> w a3mal extended
<Neo31> puis 7ott fiha partition ext4 avec mount point /
<Neo31> optionnel une partition ext4 avec mount point /home
<Neo31> et une swap de taille : mm taille ke ta ram minimum et max le double de la ram
<Neo31> 9adech 3andik ram chocolat_ ?
<sarhan> Neo31, non maintenant c'est si t'as plus qu'1 go ram swap = 1/2 ram
<sarhan> le swap pour une mise en veille prolongé 512mo suffit
<Neo31> plus ke 2 sarhan
<nour_al_imen> mm moins Neo31 , car c pour ceux qui veulent hiberner gén pas forcément elle en a besoin
<nour_al_imen> moins que la ram
<nour_al_imen> +1 sarhan
<Neo31> ok nour_al_imen
<Neo31> moi j'en ai besoin nour_al_imen
<sarhan> ena j'utilise jamais la mise en veille prolongé
<sarhan> j'ai pas de swap
<Neo31> voila nour_al_imen sarhan aussi
<Neo31> ca se met ou alors sarhan ?
<sarhan> Neo31, quoi?
<Neo31> pk pas de swap?
<nour_al_imen> il n'hiberne pas
<sarhan> j'hiberne pas
<sarhan> sois je laisse le pc avec l'ecran de veille
<nour_al_imen> masi aussi à l'usage de simulations de bcp d machin virt t'en aura besoin le sawp
<sarhan> soit je le ferme
<Neo31> ah ok
<nour_al_imen> prkoi sarhan  tu n'as pas 1 GO de plus ?
<Neo31> moi j'utilise bcp les VM et l'hibernation
<chocolat_> j 4G d RAM et 500Go de DD
<Neo31> installe un ubuntu 64 bit chocolat_ :)
<nour_al_imen> Neo31:  c quoi le comand pr transformer un iso en .vdi ?
<chocolat_> ey jarrabt
<chocolat_> c marche po aussi
<Neo31> swap 5GB ou 6 GB c bon normalement
<Neo31> oui nour_al_imen
<Neo31> 1mn
<sarhan> abay Neo31
<Neo31> 7aja du genre migrate
<Neo31> je verif
<sarhan> t7eb t7otelha 5go swap?
<Neo31> lol oui sarhan
<sarhan> chocolat_, 7ot 1go swap
<chocolat_> dima mm prob avec l sys de fichiers te3 el partition
<Neo31> lezim 4 pour l'hibernation non ?
<sarhan> Neo31, lezem 512mo pour l'hbernation !
<Neo31> 2 giga de plus kenhi t5amajha VMs w 3afsset 3ajiba
<Neo31> non sarhan
<nour_al_imen> non pas forcément son usage n'est pas aussi gourmand en RAM j'imagine
<sarhan> Neo31 ena mjareb !
<Neo31> en 64 bit ca utilise bcp plus de ram
<sarhan> Neo31 de ram pas de swap
<Neo31> eni sa3at nwssal 1.5Gb de ram
<nour_al_imen> moi 4 gO je fais 1 Go de swap et pas de pb
<Neo31> kifech t5abihom fel swap hekokm ?
<sarhan> le swap yet3aba ki ram toussel 100%
<Neo31> je dit 1.5 sans VMs rahou
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> mais 7asb ma na3raf fel hibernation elli fel ram sera transfere dans le swap non ?
<chocolat_> behi wa7da wa7da
<chocolat_> habbaltouni
<chocolat_> jpeu plus suivre
<chocolat_> chnia na3mal
<chocolat_> ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> tabba3 tdhi3 chocolat_
<chocolat_> kifeh n7ott 1Go
<nour_al_imen> oui Neo31
<Neo31> stanna nitfehmou 9ball chocolat_
<sarhan> chocolat_ ta3mel partition 1go
<Neo31> oui << ca confirme quoi nour_al_imen
<sarhan> chocolat_ wet7ot systeme de fichiers swap
<nour_al_imen> ram ds swap qd hibern
<Neo31> ok nour_al_imen
<chocolat_> oki
<chocolat_> une min
<Neo31> sarhan ca pe marche pour une utilisation normale avec 32 bits
<chocolat_> na3mal hethom w nkamlou
<Neo31> mais pas 64 bit
<nour_al_imen> mais oui t'as raison en parlant du 64 bits
<sarhan> ti a3leh t7ebha tsob ubuntu 64 bits enti
<sarhan> mafhemtech ena
<Neo31> ti 32 bit gdim sarhan
<nour_al_imen> tt compte fait peut etr qu'il lui en faut plus si elle compte hibern
<Neo31> ca va devenir comme le 16 bit a nos jours
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> Neo31 et 64 bits fih des prb de compatibilité
<nour_al_imen> c à elle de choisir
<Neo31> en plus 3andha suffisament de ram et normalement un bon processeur pk pas 64 bit ?
<sarhan> brabi 9oli utilistatrice debutante ech ta3mel eb systeme 64bits?
<Neo31> y a plus de problemes sarhan
<Neo31> j'utilise le 64 bit 5/5
<sarhan> hedeka enti
<sarhan> a3
<sarhan> a3lech tofredh a3liha
<sarhan> fel 64 bits
<Neo31> euh
<nour_al_imen> du calme
<Neo31> <sarhan> brabi 9oli utilistatrice debutante ech ta3mel eb systeme 64bits? << che pa
<sarhan> mela akahaw
<Neo31> ok ok
<nour_al_imen> chocolat_:  exprime toi
<sarhan> go 32 bits
<Neo31> vasy 32 bit chocolat_
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> Neo31, ya des prb pour les differants paquets 64 bits, adobe flash player les libs etc
<Neo31> non
<sarhan> elle est debutante
<sarhan> elle peut pas trouver toute seule
<Neo31> y a plus de problemes pour flash player
<sarhan> Neo31, mezel en beta le 64bits
<Neo31> ils ont sortie une nouvelle version ki marche avec 64 bit
<Neo31> oui mais ca marche sarhan
<Neo31> avant y avais pas
<Neo31> on utilisais un wrapper 32 bit
<Neo31> mnt c bon
<chocolat_> a333 rassi rassi
<sarhan> chocolat_ :P
<Neo31> y avais des problemes avec le 64 bit avant mais mnt ca va bcp mieux, ya preske pas grande difference
<chocolat_> behi kif jit chn7ott sys de fichiers swap lkitech
<Neo31> mais bon chwi d'accord pour 32 bits pour une debutante
<Neo31> tu utilise koi pour faire les partitions chocolat_ ?
<chocolat_> il ma'ffiche que ntfs fat et fat 32
<sarhan> chocolat_, ah bon fin enti?
<Neo31> sarhan je suis encore avec 2GB de ram pour 32 bit aussi
<chocolat_> l lcontrol pannel
<Neo31> 3andha 500GB c pas grande chsoe 2GB
<chocolat_> te3 system
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> kel control pannel ?
<sarhan> chocolat_, 7atit cd ubuntu? :D
<Neo31> de windows ?
<sarhan> wi Neo31
<chocolat_> ti panneau de configuration
<Neo31> de WinSlows ?
<Neo31> chocolat_ ?
<chocolat_> a333 habaltouni raw
<sarhan> chocolat_, tu peux pas creer une partition swap fi windows
<chocolat_> ey '
<Neo31> le pano de config de windows
<chocolat_> dakhaltouni fi 7iit intouma zwayyezz
<Neo31> lool
<sarhan> chocolat_, en3awdou mel lewel
<Neo31> ok ok hodna
<chocolat_> hayya si Neo31
<sarhan> behch matehbelech
<Neo31> sarhan kammal m3aha
 * Neo31 yaltazim assamt
<chocolat_> manghirr tho7k
<chocolat_> debutante
<sarhan> chocolat_, tnejem ta3tini screenshoot mel l'etat mta3 eldisque dur?
<chocolat_> 7ather
<chocolat_> sarhan:
<sarhan> chocolat_, 3raftni ech no9sed?
 * Neo31 recommande un live cd ubuntu et gparted :)
<sarhan> je veux voir toutes les partitions
<chocolat_> ey ey fhemtek
<Neo31> w fhimt el jami3
<sarhan> Neo31, yezzi la tekel kick :D
<sarhan> ChanServ menek lih
 * Neo31 hrabb, ya7ya sarhan el horr
 * Neo31 back
<Neo31> wine mchet chocolat_ ?
<Neo31> deadwalk here?
<chocolat_> dakhaltouni
<chocolat_> fi 7itt
<chocolat_> mchit nbekhou fi pause
<chocolat_> selech Neo31 ??
<sarhan> hh
<Neo31> hh tyt chocolat_
<Neo31> ija 5oudh pause ba7dheya taw nafra7 bik
 * Neo31 yumy
<chocolat_> Neo31:  ha 7med arka77 yezzi mil 7ess
<Neo31> 9olli bidha walla ka7la? bach na3raf kifech
 * Neo31 adore le chocola blanc
<Neo31> mais bon le chocola noir ca passe aussi
<sarhan> chocolat_, pff? behi taw netfehmou fiha
<chocolat_> hhhhh le mela chocolat noir
<chocolat_> hhhhhhh wallah habaltouni sarhan :P
<sarhan> haya behi
<sarhan> Neo31, 3andha partition libre de 40go
<sarhan> chocolat_, taba3ni tawa
<chocolat_> behi
<chocolat_> sarhan:
<Neo31> sarhan ma ta3malch home wa7adha, chwaya 40GB non ?
<Neo31> a3mal juste /
<sarhan> oui oui tkt
<Neo31> k
<sarhan> bon voici les etapes:
<sarhan> chocolat_, 3andek cd ubuntu?
<chocolat_> ey
<sarhan> ta3ref etbooti a3lih?
<chocolat_> oui
<sarhan> haya behi
<sarhan> 1- booti 3al cd ubuntu
<chocolat_> mouch a ce pint
<chocolat_> :P
<sarhan> 2- installer ubuntu
<sarhan> 3- tu remplis le pays l'heure la langue le clavier
<chocolat_> ey
<sarhan> 4- toussel lel installation
<sarhan> taw y9olek ama utiliser tout le disque
<sarhan> walla mettre ubuntu et windows cote a cote
<sarhan> walla modifier
<sarhan> 3afssa haka
<sarhan> tu choisi le5ra
<chocolat_> behi la7tha
<chocolat_> oki
<chocolat_> behi behi
<chocolat_> kamma;
<chocolat_> kammal
<Neo31> cote a cote ma3neha sarhan ?
 * Neo31 ye3taridh
<sarhan> nob
<sarhan> elle choisi apré el cote a cote
<chocolat_> le ma3neha modifier
<Neo31> chnia ?
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> be9i ni3taridh
<sarhan> ou chocolat_
<sarhan> Neo31 tkalem
<Neo31> kifech bach tasna3 extended bel interface heki
<Neo31> c fesable ?
<Neo31> pk pas utiliser gparted
<sarhan> Neo31, oui biensur
<chocolat_> behi sarhan ena installe cote a cote ma tetla3lich jemla
<sarhan> Neo31, ti l'installeur fih gparted modifié
<Neo31> ok si ca marche l'extended alors vasy
 * Neo31 3andou barcha ma 3malch install en dualboot, ca a changer les choses
<Neo31> ou pe etre ke g jamais fait attention a l'histoire de l'extended che pa
<sarhan> Neo31, http://www.le-libriste.fr/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Installer_Ubuntu_11_04_009-560x420.png
<sarhan> chocolat_ behi après taw tal9a /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 espace libre /dev/sda3
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> nssitha mela
<sarhan> tu choisi espace libre
<sarhan> taw ya3tik taille en mo
<sarhan> 30000 a peu pré
<chocolat_> behi
<sarhan> enti t7ot 29000
<sarhan> walla moins
<sarhan> mel e5er t5ali 7sebek elzmek 1000mo swap
<Neo31> sarhan 2GB swap
<sarhan> behi 28000 3ala 5ater neo
<Neo31> 3lech tghaswar fiha, 3andha PC behi, 5aliha t3ich 7ayethha
<sarhan> tu choisis formater en ext4
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> et tu choisi point de montage /
<Neo31> mazy
<Neo31> nssit ke c 40
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> taw yo93dou 11000
<chocolat_> behi
<sarhan> 10000 a5tarhom ext4 zeda
<sarhan> ou point de montage /home
<sarhan> weli yo93ed tawa
<sarhan> ta5tarou swap
<sarhan> ou sans point de montage
<Neo31> sarhan ma ta3malch home wa7adha, chwaya 40gb pr separer el / wel /home
<sarhan> Neo31, 5alih home wa7dou :P
<sarhan> Neo31, après tsirelha prb yo93dou ses fichiers
<Neo31> ykafiwha 10gb ?
<Neo31> eni n3abbi 5gb thunderbird wa7dou
<sarhan> Neo31, oui c'est 1/4 de son dd
<sarhan> Neo31, enti hedeka
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> ena m3abi 600 gb fel home :D
<sarhan> akther mel dd mte3ha
<sarhan> chocolat_, tu fais suivant et l'install commence
<chocolat_> behi behi kamlouli se3a ba3d a7kiw
<chocolat_> oki behi
<Neo31> chocolat_ het gadma taw nkamloulik
<chocolat_> 3ala thmenetkom el pc ysirlou 7aja sawfa tou7assaboun b kolli 7azm
<Neo31> un petit morco
<sarhan> chocolat_, 3andek virtualbox?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> 5atini eni chocolat_
<sarhan> jareb enti 3al virtualbox 9bal
<Neo31> sarhan en plus 10gb ma yekfiwech pr faire un vm
<Neo31> la la
<Neo31> mazy 9alou vm
<sarhan> Neo31, ti osket
<Neo31> ubuntu in vm sux
<chocolat_> oui sarhan
 * Neo31 yostot
<sarhan> Neo31, bech tjareb l'installation heya
<sarhan> chocolat_, a3mel machine virtuelle jareb elpartitionement fiha
 * Neo31 mechi yetlha fi 7aja toslo7
<sarhan> ssh? :D
<Neo31> yep
<sarhan> Neo31, http://www.intodns.com/ubuntu-tn.co.cc
<chocolat_> behi taaw nfassakh el ubuntu mil vb w n3awd njarrab el partition
<chocolat_> Neo31: makthar 7esseh linna ha 7med osket chwaya ya333
<Neo31> 1mn
<Neo31> lol, famma chkoune bach n9olou degage ama bach nsem7ou 5atrou yinstalli fi ubuntu w msayab 5edmtou :)
<chocolat_> hhhhhhhh
<sarhan> chocolat_, 7otelna taswiret Neo31 https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285536_10150275839875822_824600821_7477321_523511_n.jpg
<sarhan> elfeyda may9oulelnech degage
<chocolat_> hhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<chocolat_> ye weldi a7na nkouloulou degage mouch el 3akss
<Neo31> man antom!? antom jirdhan (\x
<sarhan> chocolat_, howa op fel chanl moch a7na
<Neo31> lol 5atini sarhan
<sarhan> chocolat_, yetfehem m3a ali ChanServ ou ytardouna
<Neo31> choftni nkicki fel cha3b ?
<sarhan> kickit sarhan_ kal marra
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Neo31> enti 7abit tkikih
<chocolat_> hhhhhhhhh
<chocolat_> sarra mouch ken slim ykiki
<chocolat_> ??
<chocolat_> :P
<Neo31> walah 5atini chocolat_
<Neo31> famma ken slim ykicki
<Neo31> heureusement mahouch op fel chan hedha
<sarhan> ou mahouch admin fel site wel forum
<sarhan> bonsoir patinux
<Neo31> we sarhan lol
<Neo31> a propos ma 9alikch chnouwa bach ya3mal slim?
<patinux> bonsoir sarhan  Neo31  :)
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik patinux
<sarhan> Neo31, equipe technique m3aya
<Neo31> koi 2 9 patinux
<patinux> comment aller vous les amis tunisien :)
<sarhan> Neo31, patinux = francais :D sa7a chribtek il comprends pas
<Neo31> ok sarhan, adjoint slim ?
<patinux> ici ca va pas mal
<Neo31> ca roule bien patinux
<Neo31> a bon !
<patinux> je suis sur une machine recacitrante en ce moment j'ai que ca
<sarhan> Neo31 cocoordinteur mayjich adjoint
<Neo31> francais francais ou tunisien en france ?
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, francais francais :P
<patinux> ca fait deux qui m'ambete a l'install de linux
<sarhan> Neo31, esmou patrick :D
<Neo31> oh cool
<Neo31> nice to meet you patrick :)
<sarhan> patinux, c'est quoi la config de la machine?
<patinux>  Neo31  je suis un fromage blancs vivant en france :) un petit gas pleins d humour vivant en pleine nature :))))))
<sarhan> malla lila
<sarhan> chocolat_ et fromage blanc
<patinux> en faite si t'aime mieux je suis un installeur de linux sur les machine de mes amis du coup une partie de mon village et sur debain et ubuntu
<sarhan> patinux, le pc de sophie? :D
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> du chocolat_ et du fromage, c la fete ce soir :)
<patinux> mais la la derniere machine Neo31  c 'etais le dvd qui merdais oui celui de sophie et j'avais pas mal de souci avec ubuntu le splash degeux au boot et des beug donc j ai finit pas mettre debain sur ce pc et j ai ete surpris tout c 'est bien passer
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<Neo31> oh!
<patinux> Neo31 oui j'aime bien le chocolat et le fromage c 'est beau la diversiter :)
<patinux> yala
<patinux> :)
<Neo31> c un bug alors ou koi!
<sarhan> patinux debian gere mieux le materiel surtout les vieilles configs
<Neo31> ou driver non supporte !
<patinux> oui
<patinux> bien ecoute aussi une surcharge de memoire
<Neo31> hum, ok
<patinux> je montais trés vite a 1 giga
<Neo31> c un 64 bit patinux ?
<chocolat_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<chocolat_> saye
<chocolat_> hani lkit chkoun famman
<chocolat_> fahhamni
<patinux> oui j ai precher les pour et les contre et je me suis dit je tente debian en 64 bit ou
<chocolat_> simplement
<chocolat_> osktou
<chocolat_> Neo31:  & sarhan
<patinux> et la machine n'etais pas agreable j etais un peu degouter et la avec la stable de debian nikel
<Neo31> 64 bit utilise bcp plus de ram patinux
<patinux> ah oui ok
<patinux> mais avec la debian ?
<Neo31> je pense le double de ram
<patinux> pourquoi ca va mieux ?
<Neo31> che pas, normalement c une regele generale pour linux
<patinux> oui mais bon la personne  n as pas trop de sous
<patinux> donc je fait avec
<Neo31> 64 bit utilise preske le double de ram
<patinux> ah oui ok
<patinux> j ai vus ca aussi
<Neo31> tu pe confirmer sarhan ?
<patinux> mais du coup je prefere installer un os qui et agreable et fluide tu vois
<patinux> ceci dit j'aime debian aussi
<patinux> :)
<patinux> Linux patinux 3.0.0-1-686-pae #1 SMP Sun Jul 24 14:27:32 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Neo31> bonc pas une regle theorique mais g essayer avant d'installer et utiliser le mm systeme en 32 bit et 64 bit et en 64 bit c le double, en plus theoriquement le processeur utilise des registres de 64 bit qui est le double des processeur qui utilisent des registres de 32 bit donc c logik d'utiliser le double de la ram theoriquement
<Neo31> :)
<patinux> ah oui ok
<patinux> bonne logik :)
<patinux> mais je ne savais pas
<sarhan> la c'est 32 bits :P
<Neo31> il faut un expert d'architecture d'ordinateur et de systeme d'exploitation pour confirmer la bonne theorie, chwi pas un expert
<patinux> mais en tout cas si un jour mon cas vous arrive n'ésiter pas a installer debian
<patinux> par contre j ai installer un ubuntu sur un assus en laptop
<Neo31> ouki patinux , thx 4 sharing the solution
<patinux> ca c'est passer nikel et ca va super bien
<sarhan> patinux, j'ai essayé pendant un an debian sid avec un noyau rc
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<patinux> cool
<sarhan> patinux, c'etait plus stable qu'un ubuntu stable :D
<sarhan> sauf pour le flash
<Neo31> a bon !
<patinux> prd
<Neo31> yezi bla tfadlik
<Neo31> il rigole
<patinux> ptdr
<sarhan> mais c'etait pas la faute du systeme
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est vrai !
<Neo31> naa
<patinux> ben faut voir dans les maj en ce moment faut faire gaffe ca bouge en sid
<sarhan> patinux, dés que je mettais une video flash ou un son kernel panic :D
<Neo31> c une sid, comment tu dit ke c stable
<sarhan> Neo31 j'ai dis sid pas unstable !
<Neo31> sid c pas l'equivalent rawhide?
<Neo31> developpement, mm pas beta
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> pas developpement
<Neo31> alors ?
<Neo31> c koi
<sarhan> c j'ai oublié le nom
<sarhan> c comme archlinux
<Neo31> euh
<sarhan> dé que le paquet sort
<Neo31> ah ok
<sarhan> il est mis dans le depot sid
<patinux> pour resumer c est pas stable par moment mais parfois ca bouge pas et c'est super top du beton mais par contre genre au passage de la nouvelle stable aprés ca craint quand meme :)
<Neo31> je vois
<patinux> la c est plus le passage a gnome 3
<Neo31> chocolat_ wine wsilt ?
<Neo31> eghh, gnome 3
<patinux> et la j ai eu quelle que petit truc
<Neo31> c comme gnome 2 mais avec un design cool
<chocolat_> hbelt
<chocolat_> :P
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> c koi le problem chocolat_ ?
<patinux> et y avait de la merdouille avec le driver nvidia privateur mais depuis nouveau ca roule comme sur des roulette
<chocolat_> Neo31:  po de prob saye nour warratni koll chay :) ama intouma joujemtouni serieusement wallah joujemtouni
<Neo31> oui cool nvidia
<sarhan> patinux, content pour vous
<patinux> et nouveau je le trouve bien
<Neo31> j'm bien les 2 drivers privateur et libre
<sarhan> chocolat_ normalement t9ouleln ya3tik elsa7a
<patinux> :)
<patinux> héhé
<Neo31> oui bcp mieux ke ati
<patinux> oui moi ausisi
<Neo31> un bon hardware avec un driver libre
<patinux> ben je suis pationer
<patinux> j'aime bien
<Neo31> lol chocolat_ on a fait une discussion entre moi et sarhan 7aja ma t5ossikch. enti juste te5ou decision finale men 3and sarhan
<chocolat_> Neo31:  & sarhan  ya33+
<chocolat_> ya3tikom sa77a
<chocolat_> +
<Neo31> ok cherchais a te fournire la meilleur config pour une bonen installation
<Neo31> mais bon, next time taw nbalftouk (suivant, suivant terminer) :p
<chocolat_> hhhhhhh
<chocolat_> :P
<chocolat_> le le ye weldi ya3tikom sa77a
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a si sarhan
<chocolat_> warritouni w betafsiil
<Neo31> :p
<chocolat_> zeda
<sarhan> Neo31 haya stop ping 5ali ne5dem
<chocolat_> merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Neo31  sarhan  :D
<Neo31> normalement t'es artiste chocolat_ , tnajam titfalsaf un pe de temps en temps
<sarhan> chocolat_ merci slim khan aussi
 * Neo31 : chokran li ba3ith el 9anet
<patinux> http://pastebin.com/ddhAvB0t
<Neo31> chocolat_ va terminer le poster
<patinux> voila la machine que j ai monter
<Neo31> je degage aussi
<sarhan> patinux elle a couté quoi en tout?
<patinux> je vous souhaite bonne nuit alors
<sarhan> patinux, non pas pour toi le dégage il plaisantait avec chocolat_
<patinux> 460 euro
<Neo31> c cool amd ?
<patinux> ah oui oki
<patinux> oui j'aime bien amd je mi accroche
<Neo31> 5itmit ya ben 3rouss
<Neo31> TrD ja
<TrD> sa7a chribetkom
<TrD> Neo31: plop
 * Neo31 ne va pas travailler ce soir
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik TrD
<patinux> c est un bon proccesseur pour le prix
<TrD> ça va
<Neo31> we et toi
<sarhan> NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS  ( pas trop au top :P)
<TrD> sa7a chtibtek patinux
<TrD> ahla sarhan
<patinux> sarhan t'aime pas ?
<sarhan> patinux, au meme prix tu pouvais avoir une ati hd 4670
<patinux> ah oui mais j'esite avec ati
<Neo31> j'm pas les ati
<chocolat_> TrD: tik sa77a
<Neo31> ati = 404
<patinux> moi non plus /)
<patinux> :)
<sarhan> meme si les pilotes sont moins performants
<patinux> oui
<sarhan> la carte graphique ati reste meilleur
<Neo31> kifech meilleur sarhan ?
<Neo31> pas pour un gamer non ?
<patinux> c est pour ca et en vus du driver nouveau c est cool
<sarhan> performance/prix
<patinux> oui j ai mis peu etre un peu haut mais bon
<sarhan> et les pilotes proprio ati sont bien
<patinux> 35 euro la carte c est pas chere
<sarhan> les ati catalyst
<patinux> enfin ....
 * Neo31 degage
<Neo31> mabrouk chocolat_ :)
<sarhan> patinux, oui surtout pour une usb 3.0
<sarhan> patinux, mais le marché hardware n'est pas le meme en tunisie
<chocolat_> 3ala chnia ?? Neo31  ?/
<sarhan> patinux, c'est beaucoup plus cher ici
<patinux> la cm oui en usb3 vu que le noyau linux le gere j ai pas hésiter
<patinux> arf dpmmage
<patinux> ici ca va les prix meme si c est pas donner
<sarhan> par exemple une alim 380w ca coute minimum 60 70 euro ici
<sarhan> et le smic c'est 100 euro
<Neo31> mabrouk ubuntu chocolat_
<patinux> mais j ai quand meme la sale habitude de surdimetioner les machine malgre linux dessus mais le coter bon c est que la machine et moins demoder
<patinux> ah oui en effet 70 euro l'alime
<chocolat_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh po encore mais yberek fik commemem :P Neo31
<patinux> oui je connais aussi les salaire dans vos super pays
<chocolat_> et yezzi ma3ach tpengi habbaltni
<patinux> ca fait juste pour l info etc  ...
<Neo31> ok choco
<sarhan> patinux, sinon pourquoi vous avez monté cette machine?
<patinux> mais tu sait nous en france ont ets pas si bien que vous l'imaginer :)
<sarhan> ca sera un serveur web?
<patinux> non
<patinux> un desktop multimedia
<sarhan> patinux, oui j'ai la télé chez moi et je regarde les chaines francaises
<patinux> :)
<patinux> héhé
<patinux> parfois mieux vaut avoir moins et s entraider que de poceder et pas s'entraider :)
<patinux> moraliter l'argent divise les hommes
<patinux> :p
<patinux> bien en tout cas merci pour la conversation j ai bien apprecier ;)
<patinux> je vous souhaite bonne nuit
<patinux> demain je tafff
<patinux> ;)
<Neo31> bn patinux
<sarhan> patinux, bonne nuit :)
<patinux> mici les amis
<Neo31> merci a toi :)
<patinux> http://www.selleriedurousset.com/
<patinux> bonne lecture
<patinux> bslama rda
<patinux> :)
<chocolat_> Neo31:  ya33333 chtekel thaw sadiki
<sarhan> sellier-harnacheur
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> joli votre emploi patinux
<chocolat_> haya bn8 ye jme3a
<Neo31> sarhan 3andi package ne9iss, check pv
<Neo31> le compte d'hebergement ne peut pas faire mercher el serveur mumble
<Neo31> aparament bach netlazou ne5dhou vps pour faire mercher le mumble et le bot!
<Neo31> :s
<Neo31> hum, ok
<Neo31> bon on laisse tomber, taw nwalli nzid nrak7ou bel behi en local
<Neo31> w ya3mal alah fel vps
<Neo31> je c pa si ca derange kangoulya d'avoir un vps ou c normal
<Neo31> bon je go, taw nwali narja3 :)
<sarhan> ca le derange pas
<sarhan> mais normalemnet quand on deviendra association
<sarhan> je propose de le dédomager
<Neo31> dedomager ?
<Neo31> explik
<sarhan> n5alsouh
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> sure
<Neo31> ama ya3mlilna soum xD
<Neo31> haya 5anemchi na3mal tarti7a taw narja3
<sarhan> ti howa el hosting eb 1 dinar
<sarhan> 5ali el vps :D
<sarhan> rahou eb alfin ou 500
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-16
<Malek> bsr
<nour_al_imen> ping Naoures
<nour_al_imen> ping infosabili
<nour_al_imen> Vous y êtes les filles ?
<nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<nour_al_imen> ping infosabili
<nour_al_imen> ping Naoures
<infosabili> wa 3alaykom salem
<nour_al_imen> pong sofia_
<nour_al_imen> ويني نورس؟
<nour_al_imen> pong Naoures
<sofia_> ya naoures
<sofia_> louul
<Naoures> wiiiiiiii
<nour_al_imen> ما تبداوش تفدلكوا كلامكم مسجل في اللوج البنات
<Naoures> chui la dsl
<nour_al_imen> اوكي واضح ؟ هيا نخرجوا؟
<Naoures> ok
<nour_al_imen> ping infosabili
<nour_al_imen> ping sofia_
<infosabili> oui m3akom
<nour_al_imen> on sort
<nour_al_imen> revenons à notre grp de  travail
<infosabili> ok
<Neo31> re
<nour_al_imen_maz> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong nour_al_imen_maz
<nour_al_imen_maz> السلام عليكم
<Neo31> wa 3alaykoum essalam
<Neo31> sa7a s7ourik
<nour_al_imen_maz> Je vais expliquer l'installation de ubuntu à deux personnes demain in cha Allah
<nour_al_imen_maz> puisq 'il veulent rejoindre mon équipe
<nour_al_imen_maz> ya3tik essaha w<inti bil amthal
<nour_al_imen_maz> et j compte l faire ici in cha allah
<nour_al_imen_maz> bref j me suis dis
<Neo31> ok
<nour_al_imen_maz> pr koi pas
<Neo31> pk pas ici !?
<nour_al_imen_maz> un  event et on ça sera une intro pr ceux qui veulent ns rejoindre vdredi
<nour_al_imen_maz> t'en dis
<nour_al_imen_maz> oui ici j vais le faire
<Neo31> ouki
<nour_al_imen_maz> et puis je le fais tte façon dc vaut mieux plus de gens
<Neo31> ok
<nour_al_imen_maz> ok je prépare un prgrm ?
<Neo31> raka7 jawek
<Neo31> wa9tech ?
<nour_al_imen_maz> ou on peut se débrouiller
<nour_al_imen_maz> je sais pas
<nour_al_imen_maz> tu propose?
<Neo31> debrouil toi comment je pe aider ?
<nour_al_imen_maz> 14 h j dirais
<nour_al_imen_maz> tu sois présent pr répondre avec moi
<Neo31> vasy fasrilhom. tu pe inviter d'autres
<Neo31> 14h s3ib
<Neo31> je serai au boulo
<Neo31> anis aussi
<nour_al_imen_maz> t'arrive qd?
<Neo31> chouf m3a sarhan
<Neo31> nkammal a 15h w momken na3mal chwaya retard ghodwa
<Neo31> je pe pas confirmer
<Neo31> horraire mouch fix
<nour_al_imen_maz> ok je la mets 14h30 et puis j me déb tte seule wakahaw
<Neo31> momken nrawa7 bekri aussi 15h pile donc 15h30 noussel
<Neo31> tsaraf
<Neo31> chouf sar7an m3ak mhaff
<nour_al_imen_maz> je fais l'event j'invite je le publie sur le mur
<Neo31> walla 7ad mel awled
<Neo31> ok nour_al_imen_maz
<nour_al_imen_maz> c à toi de voir j connais pas
<Neo31> ca sera une discussion et assistance pour installer Ubuntu :)
<Neo31> bonne idee
<nour_al_imen_maz> nour_al_imen_mazrouba prkoi c pas affiché e,n  entier?
<Neo31> fait appel 3al ML wel group pr inviter un ou 2 membres pour t'assister
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> c nour_al_imen_maz
<Neo31> tu pe tjr changer
<Neo31>  /nick new-nick-name
<Neo31> voila t'as la commande pour chanver
<Neo31> changer*
<nour_al_imen_maz> tu m'explique ça plus tard in cha Allah merci
<Neo31> vasy fait le mnt
<nour_al_imen_maz> tu peux m'aider en un de cette liste ?
<Neo31> ?
<nour_al_imen_maz> moi sur le grp toi sur la ML?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ca marche
<nour_al_imen_maz> Merci
<Neo31> je prend ml
<nour_al_imen_maz> j'y vais alors tte suite
<nour_al_imen_maz> oui ok
<nour_al_imen_maz> je te laisse je t'envoie l'event dans qlq mn
<Neo31> 14h30 nour_al_imen_maz ?
<nour_al_imen_maz> oui
<Neo31> ok
<nour_al_imen_maz> inch
<Neo31> done nour_al_imen_maz
<nour_al_imen_maz> rabbi ybèrik fik
<Neo31> thx :) u 2 :)
<Neo31> rabi m3ak
<Neo31> ken najamt na5lat taw nji inchalah :)
<Neo31> nour_al_imen_maz
<Neo31> acceptini sur fb
<Neo31> ken ma famech meni3
<Neo31> machili a accent aussi (sry, i have a qwerty)
<Neo31> ping nour_al_imen_maz
<nour_al_imen_maz> oui
<nour_al_imen_maz> non I don't add men sorry
<Neo31> no problem, ama ma 3andikch profile bloque? juste pour pouvoir te marquer
<nour_al_imen_maz> oui mais je ne l'ouvre pas
<nour_al_imen_maz> marquer ou ?
<nour_al_imen_maz> trainer Imen
<Neo31> non 9otlik a3mal version ferme du profile
<Neo31> whatever laisse tomber
<Neo31> a3tini a accent
<nour_al_imen_maz> é
<nour_al_imen_maz> à
<nour_al_imen_maz> è
<Neo31> thx
<Neo31> c bon
<nour_al_imen_maz> accent quoi ?
<nour_al_imen_maz> a
<Neo31> c bon
<Neo31> je publie ?
<Neo31> Mardi 16 aout 2011 nour_al_imen anime une petite discussion à propos de Ubuntu et offrira de l'assistance aux nouveaux membres pour installer Ubuntu. Il y aura d'autres membres pour assister aussi.
<Neo31> La discussion sera faire sur le channel IRC #Ubuntu-TN@irc.freenode.net (voir le tab "Chat" à gauche de cette page)
<Neo31> nour_al_imen_maz
<nour_al_imen_maz> ou àa ?
<Neo31> je publie le text ?
<Neo31> sur la page fb
<nour_al_imen_maz> je vois pas
<nour_al_imen_maz> non je vais publier l'event
<Neo31> Mardi 16 août 2011 nour_al_imen anime une petite discussion à propos de Ubuntu et offrira de l'assistance aux nouveaux membres pour installer Ubuntu. Il y aura d'autres membres pour assister aussi.
<Neo31> La discussion sera faire sur le channel IRC #Ubuntu-TN@irc.freenode.net (Voir le tab "Chat" à gauche de cette page).
<Neo31> et mnt
<nour_al_imen_maz> attends une minute je le crée
<Neo31> je publie ou il ya des fautes ?
<Neo31> yahdik 9olli ken famma des fautes
<Neo31> c tt
<nour_al_imen_maz> je publie moi tte de suite avec qlqs modif
<nour_al_imen_maz> si ça n t derange pas
<Neo31> ti 7adhra
<Neo31> juste 9olli c bon ou pa
<nour_al_imen_maz> pa
<Neo31> et je clic
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> partage tes modif avant de publier alors
<nour_al_imen_maz> Chers membres. Nous vous informons que demain, Mardi 16 août 2011, à 14h30  Nour_al_imen animera une petite discussion à propos de Ubuntu pour les débutants et offrira de l'assistance aux nouveaux membres pour installer Ubuntu.   Vous pouvez assister en accèdant au channel IRC  Lien
<nour_al_imen_maz> vla
<Neo31> indique qu'il peuvent accedez a travers le tab "Chat"
<nour_al_imen_maz> ping Neo31
<Neo31> c plus facile que des liens
<nour_al_imen_maz> ça marche pas chez mou
<Neo31> koi ca marche pas
<nour_al_imen_maz> il y a un pb avec gogle chrome?
<nour_al_imen_maz> le chat
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> ca doit marcher
<Neo31> c pe etre un probleme avec ton navigateur et pas google chrome en generale
<Neo31> indique qu'il y aura d'autres membres aussi pour assister, sinon vasy met le lien
<Neo31> et publie
<Neo31> du bon francais btw :)
<Neo31> tik esa7a :)
<nour_al_imen_maz> btw ?
<Neo31> by the way
<nour_al_imen_maz> massta fazzit d'autres membres
<nour_al_imen_maz> nwalliw innahiw nour al imen
<nour_al_imen_maz> et on dit des membres
<nour_al_imen_maz> les membres du grp
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> 5ali imen mela
<Neo31> vasy publie :)
<nour_al_imen_maz> Trainer imen
<nour_al_imen_maz> fait
<nour_al_imen_maz> fin
<Neo31> k
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> tik esa7a, je pe faire autre chose ?
<Neo31> ing nour_al_imen_maz
<Neo31> ping*
<nour_al_imen_maz> j prépare l'event là
<nour_al_imen_maz> si ta's le tps oui
<nour_al_imen_maz> sinon je me débrouillle merci
<nour_al_imen_maz> oui une tof brabi c possible ?
<Neo31> euh, google it
<nour_al_imen_maz> current common
<nour_al_imen_maz> diff
<nour_al_imen_maz> vas y j me débrouille
<bemawi> heu, le chat, c'est du quoi ? java ? javascript ? cgiirc ?
<Neo31> lol bemawi
<bemawi> java => install java
<Neo31> c Ubuntu pour les debutants
<Neo31> tu ete ou bemawi ?
<bemawi> javascript => activer celui ci
<nour_al_imen_maz> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=249711088383699
<Neo31> tu vien demain 14h30 heure de tunisie? (france-1)
<bemawi> toujours là
<bemawi> :p
<Neo31> mais parle pas trops complique ou geeky :p
<bemawi> j'ai bien recu les message quand je me logue :p
<Neo31> nour_al_imen_maz met un lien vers notres page fb
<bemawi> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=249711088383699 <= votre administrateur à bloquer ce domaine. Contacter votre admin bemawi
<Neo31> et change la description (indique que c a gauche de notre page fb et pas la page de l'event)
<Neo31> lol bemawi
<bemawi> vive opendns
<Neo31> nour_al_imen_maz ma t7otich conference
<Neo31> personne n'est au courant de ca
<nour_al_imen_maz> chnhot ?
<Neo31> 7ott discussion
<Neo31> walla assistance
<Neo31> che pa
<nour_al_imen_maz> ok
<Neo31> il faut passer par l'ML pour qq chose de plus grand echelle
<nour_al_imen_maz> oon peut passer maintnt si on veut il faut pas se mettre les batons ds les roues pr de bonnes initia
<nour_al_imen_maz> mais juste c pas une conf réellement c une discussion
<nour_al_imen_maz> et puis le temps est cours
<Neo31> indique le lien de la page pas du groupe, et il faut dire que "chat" c a guache de la page Ubuntu Tunisie et pas a gauche de la page de l'event
<Neo31> oui nour_al_imen_maz
<Neo31> je met pas les batons dans les roues
<nour_al_imen_maz> je sais c juste une règle gén que je dis
<nour_al_imen_maz> là c tu les mets pas
<nour_al_imen_maz> mais sinon après si c une bonne iniative
<nour_al_imen_maz> n'hésite pas
<nour_al_imen_maz> mm si t'auras pas le tps pr le dire sur le ML
<nour_al_imen_maz> parfois c clair c bien c pas douteux
 * Neo31 lost
<nour_al_imen_maz> ?
<Neo31> voila une photo http://electrobeats.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/ubuntu-install-box-x-1.jpg
<Neo31> je pe pas rester bcp nour_al_imen_maz
<Neo31> c bon comme ca ?
<nour_al_imen_maz> très bien merci
<nour_al_imen_maz> bonne journée
<nour_al_imen_maz> assalem alaykom
<Neo31> salam
<Neo31> re nour_al_imen_maz
<nour_al_imen_maz> oui
<Neo31> essaye de recreer l'event sur la page facebook
<Neo31> et pas en utilisant ton compte perso
<nour_al_imen_maz> oui dac
<Neo31> apres je v inviter tlm :)
<nour_al_imen_maz> j'y pensais
<nour_al_imen_maz> ok
<Neo31> notifie moi kan c fait et supprime l'autre event
<nJaGuArD> Salut
<Neo31> salut
<nour_al_imen_maz> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=245553652144305
<Neo31> ok nour_al_imen_maz
<Neo31> je check et je publie
<Neo31> parfait nour_al_imen_maz
<nour_al_imen_maz> alhamdoulilleh
<nour_al_imen_maz> fin ?
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> g essayer de notifier tt les members du group fb mais ce n'ai pas possible si je creer pas l'event a partir du group
<nour_al_imen_maz> oui je vois
<nour_al_imen_maz> tt mieux
<nour_al_imen_maz> on a terminé ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> :)
<nour_al_imen_maz> assalem alaykom ( réponds wa alaykom assalem et non salam merci )
<Neo31> euh!
<Neo31> wa alaykom assalem
<Neo31> salut gha
<gha> salut neo31 :)
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> c ghada ?
<gha> oui :D
<Neo31> looool
<gha> xD
<Neo31> ghriba!
<Neo31> welcoem to IRC (;
<gha> 3léh ?
<Neo31> mouch 3weydik irc non ?
<gha> thx :)
<gha> nn taw 9it e lien :p
<Neo31> bien :)
<Neo31> 9ayad 3andik mela bach ma tdhi3ich w ta3raf kifech tarja3 :)
<gha> sayé :D
<thetrue_neozoon> salam
<blocus> salut
<rihab-tn> salut
<rihab-tn> est ce que vous êtes tout le monde sur le lien mis à dispo sur la page de l'évènement? ou y a -t-il quelques uns connectés depuis mIRC?
<rihab-tn> est ce que vous êtes tout le monde sur le lien mis à dispo sur la page de l'évènement? ou y a -t-il quelques uns connectés depuis mIRC?
<blocus> je suis pret
<MaWaLe> salut
<XIII> bonjour =)
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn : mIRC c'est client IRC pour Windows ;)
<MaWaLe> salut XIII
<geekntuxuser> Salut all
<MaWaLe> salut geekntuxuser
<rihab-tn> @MaWale wi je sais. bon hani ayast. bch nab9a fel lien wbara
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn tu peux aussi essayer d'autres clients IRC mais qui sont libres et OO sinon est ce que tu es sous Win?
<geekntuxuser> Je viens d'écrire un billet pour l'event => http://blog.geekntuxuser.com/2011/08/ubuntu-tn-assistance-pour-debutants-sur-ubuntu-installation/ si ça peut aider à spread this event
<rihab-tn> oui oui je suis sous windows
<rihab-tn> et j'ai une version crackée de mIRC
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<MaWaLe> hi nizarus
<rihab-tn> salam@nizarus
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn : List of free and open source software packages
<MaWaLe> sorry : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_and_open_source_software_packages#IRC_Clients
<XIII> @geekntuxuser y a eu des echos sur le job d'hier ?
<geekntuxuser> Salut nizarus =)
<geekntuxuser> XIII, nan ^^
<nizarus> il y a du monde aujourd'hui :)
<XIII> lol
<XIII> salut blocus ^^
<XIII> xD
<XIII> qu'est ce que tu fais ici ? x)
<rihab-tn> bon c po grav @MaWale g po trouvé ce ke je cherche. mais mch mochkol hani houni :)
<nizarus> XIII, man antom ?
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn, puis-je savoir le problème ? ^^' (c'est pour savoir le type du problème)
<XIII> jerdhen ;)
<rihab-tn> ma 3raftech kifeh nod5ol 3al serveur a partir mel mIRC
<rihab-tn> yotlob meni certaine infos kif nod5ol group freenode . ma 3raftech chnwa n7ot
<XIII> @nizarus j'utilise ce pseudo pour qu'on me reconnais pas donc ...
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn sans te vexer je t'invite à rester sur le lien webchat parce que je ne pense pas qu'il serait adéquat de faire de l'assistance pour des logiciels crackés sur ce chan
<XIII> ^^
<XIII> il est bien le webchat =D
<rihab-tn> looooool dac mawale :p
<MaWaLe> thx rihab-tn
<nizarus> ah bon il y a des window$iens ici ?
<rihab-tn> roufa25 mar7bé :p
<XIII> yep =P
<MaWaLe> yup nizarus  :p :p :p
<XIII> moi !
<geekntuxuser> =) lool MaWaLe je viens de remarquer qu'il est un shareware lool !
<rihab-tn> ah wé nizarus je suis window$ienne
<rihab-tn> hhh
<geekntuxuser> nizarus, je pense que c'est un bon signe non ? :p
<nizarus> attention il y a ici un bot qui détecte les users avec window$ et il les infecte par un virus dangereux :p
<geekntuxuser> Mdr
<El_Mo33> Salem tout le mond e
<rihab-tn> geekntuxuser loool ta po pu trouvé un nom plus long k ca. no93od 3amin bch nektbou
<XIII> x)
<El_Mo33> rihab mare7bè
<geekntuxuser> Ah bon ? tu prends la peine d'écrire mon pseudo ? Il y a le @ + tab sur webchat je pense
<geekntuxuser> xD
<XIII> change ton nom !
<rihab-tn> nizarus loool
<rihab-tn> salam el_mo33
<nizarus> rihab-tn, utilise la touche tab pour compléter les noms long comme celui de geekntuxuser
<rihab-tn> ah dac c com en lignes de commande alors :p
<XIII> =P
<nizarus> rihab-tn, yep
<XIII> la formation commence à quelle heure svp ? =)
<rihab-tn> nizarus: merci :)
<rihab-tn> XIII: 14h30
<XIII> dac =D
<XIII> merci =)
<rihab-tn> de rien ;)
<El_Mo33> Rihab tu m'a connu ou nn
<nizarus> la formatrice est là ?
<geekntuxuser> pas encore ^^
<rihab-tn> El_Mo33: aymen?
<rihab-tn> El_Mo33: cc
<El_Mo33> nn, na9ra fil ENSI :p
<roufa25> ahla ya jma"a
<MaWaLe> ahla roufa25
<roufa25> :)
<geekntuxuser> Salem roufa25 =)
<roufa25> mr7baaaaaaa bikom :)
<rihab-tn> El_Mo33: wa33 ma 3raftekch :((
<El_Mo33> zid 5ammem  chkoun yheb logiciels libres
<rihab-tn> mo3tazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<rihab-tn> lol
<El_Mo33> Rihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab
<MaWaLe> les ami(e)s, ce chan est sensé être pour discuter Ubuntu et FOSS sinon pour l'assistance et les discussions U-tn alors qu'en dites vous si on s'en tient à ce topic et si beaucoup d'entre vous sont intéressé par le chat simple on pourra créer un autre chan #ubuntu-tn-chat ;)
<geekntuxuser> +1 MaWaLe
<El_Mo33> j'aime
<MaWaLe> El_Mo33 on n'est pas sur FB ici :p :p :p
<MaWaLe> El_Mo33 ici on approuve par +1, on est contre par -1 et on est neutre avec un +0
<rihab-tn> zero mefich + et -
<geekntuxuser> +0 OU -0 ça revient au même :p
<rihab-tn> +1 geekntuxuser
<roufa25> +0
<El_Mo33> MaWale : ok Sir +1
<rihab-tn> fama wizz fel IRC?
<roufa25> irta7 rihab :p
<roufa25> makich fi msn
<rihab-tn> mela faya9ni sur skype kif tabda el formation. 9a3da ne5dem sur mon projet
<roufa25> ok rihab
<roufa25> atawa in3amarlik el réveille :p
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn je vois que tu es très fans des logiciels propriétaires ;) demande à nizarus  et il t'expliquera les défaillances de Skype
<rihab-tn> lol dac
<sarhan> salut MaWaLe
<rihab-tn> nizarus: cc
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<MaWaLe> hi sarhan
<rihab-tn> salut sarhan
<sarhan> content de voir le channel actif today :)
<nizarus> rihab-tn, skype est un logiciel espion c'est tout :)
<El_Mo33> nizarus: peux  tu nous expliquer un peu
<sarhan> ah je comprends il y a une formation aujourd'hui
<rihab-tn> nizarus: c vrai? se3a 9alouli skype est le seul logiciel qu'on ne peut pas espionner . contrairement à msn et fb
<El_Mo33> quand meme le skyppe demeure le logiciel num 1
<El_Mo33> au monde de VOIP
<sarhan> rihab-tn, c'est pas lui qui est espionné mais c'est skype qui espionne
<MaWaLe> El_Mo33 Ekiga :p :p :p
<blocus> +1 sarhan
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn FAUX : avec  une bonne action de fishing, on te pirate ton compte Skype
<sarhan> rihab-tn, tous tes appels discussions passent par les serveurs de skype et indirectement microsoft
<rihab-tn> sarhan ah bon et pour le profit de qui?
<sarhan> et puis pour les version de skype < 5.1 il y a une faille xss qui permet de voler le mot de passe d'un compte !
<rihab-tn> MaWaLe: oui saretli deja ma l9itech mon dernier compte skype mai mafhemtech 3lech
<rihab-tn> j'ai la version 5.3 et prtt on m'a volé mon mot de passe
<sarhan> rihab-tn, ya d'autres moyens de voler votre mot de passe
<nizarus> de plus maintenant skype appartient à Micozeft
<geekntuxuser> MaWaLe a dit tout à l'heure => les ami(e)s, ce chan est sensé être pour discuter Ubuntu et FOSS sinon pour l'assistance et les discussions U-tn alors qu'en dites vous si on s'en tient à ce topic et si beaucoup d'entre vous sont intéressé par le chat simple on pourra créer un autre chan #ubuntu-tn-chat ;)
<sarhan> rihab-tn, vous êtes peut être victime d'un keylogger
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, c'est pas du chat :P on parle de FOSS
<MaWaLe> +1 sarhan
<rihab-tn> +1 sarhan
<rihab-tn> -1 geekntuxuser
<blocus> sarhan +a
<blocus> +1
<rihab-tn> sarhan: et c'est quoi ça?
<sarhan> hmm c'est pas un vote :D
<rihab-tn> loool
<geekntuxuser> Skype c'est FOSS ? oO
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, on parle de l'internet d'utiliser des foss à la place de skype
<rihab-tn> geekntuxuser: hana na7kiw le temps elli la formatrice jet
<geekntuxuser> lool vous parler de Skype et des failles ... :°
<sarhan> rihab-tn, FOSS =free and open source software
<rihab-tn> sarhan: ouai ouai je sais :)
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn, c'est pour ça que j'ai fait la remarque ^^'
<MaWaLe> geekntuxuser on est en train de démontrer une défaillance d'un logiciel proprio pour ensuite expliquer le choix des FOSS
<El_Mo33> +1
<rihab-tn> et y a til un equivalent skype en foss?
<sarhan> rihab-tn, ekiga
<MaWaLe> Ekiga
<rihab-tn> hhh El_Mo33 93adt tvoti :p
<rihab-tn> ah je connais pas celui la
<MaWaLe> Empathy
<rihab-tn> mais faut que tous tes contacts soient sur ekiga n'est ce pas?
<geekntuxuser> :D pourtant j'ai senti que la haine qui sort en parlant de MicroZeft ... tii Osef ^^ parlons d'FOSS
<geekntuxuser> :p
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn si tu avais installé Ubuntu tu les aurais connu :p
<rihab-tn> j'ai deja ubuntu
<rihab-tn> et jutilisais ubuntu plus que windows
<rihab-tn> mai depuis que j'ai formaté mon pc sabit win7 toul. parce que je veux la nouvelle version de ubuntu wala une autre version linux
<sarhan> rihab-tn, un autre version linux?
<rihab-tn> opensuse par exple
<MaWaLe> sarhan calme toi elle y a le droit :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, non je parle de la nomination :D
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn tu ne savais pas que formater son disque dur fréquemment est déconseillé
<rihab-tn> ah hhh jdida rani fel domaine tadh7kouch 3lia :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, quand on parle de version linux on parle de la version du noyau non? walla el parle de distro?
<MaWaLe> pourquoi ne pas installer un système (OS) de base et virtualiser le reste
<MaWaLe> plus pratique + plus simple + maintenance meilleure et à moindre coût (coût en temps et en $)
<rihab-tn> MaWaLe: bah malheureusement mon pc ne fonctionne qu'ainsi. et c deja le 3e disque dur sur mon pc
<geekntuxuser> sarhan, normalement elle parle de distro (opensuse ^^ )
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn ton matos est assez ancien ?
<rihab-tn> MaWaLe: ça rend le pc plus lent
<MaWaLe> les geeks passez à droite et les novices à gauche :p :p :p
<MaWaLe> version : on parle de Kernel ou de version propre à la distribution
<rihab-tn> nn nn depuis avril 2009
<rihab-tn> je suis du coté gauche :p hhh
<MaWaLe> distribution on parle de l'éditeur (Ubuntu, Fedora, Debin, OpenSuSe, Gentoo, Archlinux, Knoppix, ...)
<sarhan> MaWaLe, version linux elle a dit !
<rihab-tn> MaWaLe: Debian nn po Debin
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn donne nous la config de ta machine (fiche technique)
<rihab-tn> sarhan: wé eni ghalta . 9otlek rani coté gauche
<geekntuxuser> MaWaLe a commencé la formation .... :°
<sarhan> fini imen?
<MaWaLe> sorry & thx rihab-tn pour le correcteur orthographique :)
<rihab-tn> loooobon processeur intel pentium dual core inside
<sarhan> rihab-tn, model? frequence?
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn RAM
<MaWaLe> sarhan pas la peine
<rihab-tn> MaWaLe: nn je savais que c'était une faute de frappe :p
<rihab-tn> RAM 2x2Go dhaherli
<MaWaLe> sarhan pour la virtualisation (simple user et non pas une virtualisation pro) ce qui compte le plus c'est la RAM
<rihab-tn> Go wala Mo wallah nsit bech tet9ass
<rihab-tn> :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, pour savoir si il supporte le 64 bits
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn les nouveaux en Go et les anciens en Mo :p
<rihab-tn> nn mon pc 32 bits
<MaWaLe> sarhan on peut virtualiser sur les deux  (32 et 64)
<rihab-tn> Go donc
<sarhan> MaWaLe, je sais :P
<rihab-tn> 1.8 GHz
<Trainer_Imen> السلام عليكم
<rihab-tn> Imen jet :) mar7bé
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn ça c'est la freq de ton proc
<rihab-tn> wa 3alaykom salem
<sarhan> salem Trainer_Imen
<Trainer_Imen> merci
<MaWaLe> la RAM c'est soit 2 Go soit 3 Go soit 4 Go
<rihab-tn> MaWaLe: normalemen
<MaWaLe> salam Trainer_Imen
<rihab-tn> ma Ram 2Go avec 2 Go de mem cache
<rihab-tn> yodhhorli haka
<sarhan> hmm
<MaWaLe> 2 Go de cache : je veux un laptop comme ça moi :(
<Trainer_Imen> Vprjoi yodhhorli rihab-tn  va vérifier
<rihab-tn> wé kima 9otlek 2 Go
<geekntuxuser> MaWaLe = > rihab-tn: AM 2x2Go dhaherli
<MaWaLe> il n'y a aucun PC, Laptop ou même un serveur avec 2Go de cache
<rihab-tn> la Ram 2 GO
<geekntuxuser> RAM*
<rihab-tn> ca jen suis sure parce que haw 9odemi na9ra feha
<sarhan> MaWaLe, za3ma moch les super calculateurs avec les une puissance en Gflop 3andhom haka memoire cache?
<rihab-tn> mais memoire cache fi beli 2 tal9aha 2 Mo :p
<wissem> 2Mo* cache peut etre
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn donc tu peux virtualiser à condition de ne jamais dépasser les 50% de ta RAM
<rihab-tn> MaWaLe: eni haka w dima metplanti, j'utilise trop de Ram. dima n7ell 20 prog fou9 b3dhhom
<MaWaLe> donc rihab-tn tu devrais te formater et non pas formater ton laptop :p :p :p
<geekntuxuser> =) essaye d'économiser rihab-tn
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn mais avec Win7 tu auras plus de problèmes :(
<rihab-tn> loool c plus fort k moi. sur ubuntu c moin penible
<rihab-tn> mais sur windows houma les prog yeklou yeser ram :p
<MaWaLe> avec les OS M$, la RAM sature rapidement et là on passe sur ce qu'on appelle le fichier d'échange (une imitation non réussi de la SWAP)
<Trainer_Imen> déjà vista wahdou consomme 1 gO RAM
<wissem> essaye lxde ou xfce au lieu de gnome
<rihab-tn> wissem: de koi tu parle?
<Neo31> ahla
<geekntuxuser> ^^ Salut Neo31
<Neo31> Salut tlm :)
<sarhan> lu Neo31
<Trainer_Imen> Assalem alaykom Neo31
<Neo31> hay 7afla :)
<MaWaLe> wissem pas la peine de passe sur XFCE ou LXDE surtout que c'est une novice : elle peut alléger sa machine en désactivant les daemons non nécessaires
<rihab-tn> salam Neo31
<MaWaLe> salam Neo31
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn : il parle des gestionnaires de fenêtres (cf : google ;) )
<Neo31> brb
<rihab-tn> ah je vois
<Neo31> bk
<wissem> pour éconimiser de ta RAM essaye un autre desktop environment
<Neo31> ahla MaWaLe
<Neo31> Trainer_Imen, wa9tech tabdew ?
<rihab-tn> wissem: comment ça?
<Trainer_Imen> 114h30 inch
<Neo31> je suis encore au boulo
<wissem> MaWaLe: faut just apprendre ^^
<MaWaLe> Neo31 moi aussi
<sarhan> moi je me demande pourquoi MaWaLe veut qu'elle virtualise
<Neo31> ok, s'il y aura plus de membres na3ti chan op a sarhan ou MaWaLe ?
<Neo31> sarhan,
<Neo31> :p
<nizarus> chhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuut la prof est là :p
<Neo31> ca va MaWaLe ?
<Neo31> ah c bon haw famma nizarus lenna
<MaWaLe> Neo31 je commence une réunion sous peu
<sarhan> Neo31, ok je vais le faire :D
<Neo31> ok MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> sarhan pour que rihab-tn évite de formater fréquemment parce que ça diminue la longévité du DD
<Neo31> haw famma nizarus sarhan cbon
<Neo31> nizarus t'es libre ?
<Trainer_Imen> oui Neo31  merci
<Neo31> ou je donne op a sarhan nizarus ?
<sarhan> Neo31, a3ti lel profa
<wissem> rihab-tn: apt-get install lxde puis à l'écran de login click sur session et change de gnome vers lxde
<Trainer_Imen> Je vais vraiment parler de notions très simples pr deb dc no pb
<rihab-tn> MaWaLe: c deja le 3e DD là en moins de 3 ans . je vois que c vraiment grave. kol dima yetdhrabli
<sarhan> rihab-tn, c'est bizarre cette histoire
<Trainer_Imen> oui sarhan
<Trainer_Imen> bizr
<nizarus> Neo31, do what you see right :)
<rihab-tn> 9alouli peut etr pb de chaleur parce que les composants sont trop serrés l'un a l'autre et le ventilateur est trop petit wala eloigné wala 7kyeya
<sarhan> rihab-tn, je formate souvent et j'ai meme formaté 1 fois a bas niveau et le dd marche encore depuis 2 ans
<geekntuxuser> +1 pour l'avis de MaWaLe ! La virtualisation est une très bonne alternative, mais là, vu son matos, ça va pas trop l'aider ! (Mjarreb avec un matos kifha)
<Trainer_Imen> oui me too no pb avec formatage
<MaWaLe> wissem avant de lancer une install sur le laptop d'un(e) novice il faut faire très attention parce qu'il faut assurer l'assistance jusqu'à la fin
<rihab-tn> mon pb mch ma el formatage en effet
<Trainer_Imen> oui MaWaLe  il y a plein de tuto step by step et c pas compliqué
<Trainer_Imen> oui rihab-tn  ?
<rihab-tn> au contraire l'été dernier b5elt bch nformatih ye5i teplanta w dd tedhrab
<rihab-tn> ken formatitou rahou lebes 3lih
<MaWaLe> geekntuxuser virtualise XP avec 960 Mo de RAM pour la VM et tu verras : un excellent résultat avec M$ Office 2007 Pro et tout le tralala (machine utilisée pour les démos lors de nos events et que je distribue à tous les présents
<Trainer_Imen> il est chinois ?
<sarhan> rihab-tn, ca peut être un probleme de chaleur
<rihab-tn> wissem: ca marche sur w$ ton truc?
<sarhan> rihab-tn, t'es sous windows là?
<rihab-tn> oui oui
<wissem> rihab-tn:  biensur que non :p
<sarhan> une aide pour connaitre la temperature du dd sous windows? ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas fais
<rihab-tn> wissem: g po de pbs sur ubuntu
<rihab-tn> mon pb est sur w$
<sarhan> rihab-tn, kol marra men blassa el prb
<rihab-tn> esné 3am kemel lebes 3lih el pc . marra ne5dem bel ubuntu et mara w$
<rihab-tn> j'ai démonté mon pc l'autre jour
<wissem> pourquoi t'as encore windows alors?
<rihab-tn> bch choft le ventilateur
<Trainer_Imen> rihab tu le mets souvent sur le lit ?
<rihab-tn> l9it bcp de poussieres
<sarhan> rihab-tn, c'est un pc de bureau?
<rihab-tn> mai 9alouli c normal tt les venti ylemou el poussiere
<Trainer_Imen> c quoi c hp ?
<rihab-tn> nn c un laptop mais kif neb5el bch no93od sur mon bureau je le mets sur le lit wé
<sarhan> et c'est un pc manifacturé ouala monté par toi même rihab-tn ?
<rihab-tn> Trainer_Imen: oui hp compaq
<sarhan> rihab-tn  le probleme vient de là peut être
<rihab-tn> sarhan: manifacturé
<Trainer_Imen> hp ma3roufin yis5nou barcha
<sarhan> rihab-tn, l'aération ne s'effectue pas bien et le pc chauffe
<geekntuxuser> -20 Min pour la réunion =)
<rihab-tn> et badaltlou 3 dd w howa mezel sous garantie
<Trainer_Imen> merci geekntuxuser
<sarhan> rihab-tn, il ya une solution pour ca
<rihab-tn> sarhan: vraiment?
<sarhan> rihab-tn, il existe des ventilateurs usb , ca coute 15 dinar max
<geekntuxuser> sarhan => min :p
<rihab-tn> ça m'inquiete et la je sais pas si je peux en acheter un autre c po oci simple
<Neo31> Trainer_Imen, ca se terminera a quelle heure ta9rib ?
<sarhan> geekntuxuser :P
<rihab-tn> sarhan: wé chrit we7ed a 10d
<rihab-tn> mais ca chauffe tj encore enormemen
<rihab-tn> rien a faire
<sarhan> rabi toster ena op :P
<Trainer_Imen> 16 h je crois et puis il de peut que ke pars à 16 h et ça continue avec les autres dèjà sarhan  sera là
<Neo31> sarhan chidd garde ken famma chkoune bach ybalbazha machi kick
<Trainer_Imen> j crois
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> Neo31 le classroom sera dans ubuntu-tn-classroom ou ici?
<Neo31> ici non ?
<sarhan> oui ici
<Neo31> ca sera une discussion ou genre de conference sur 2 channels ?
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn => je pense que la solution sera dans la bonne manière que autre chose
<rihab-tn> geekntuxuser: ??
<sarhan> rihab-tn, il faudra apprendre les best practices dans l'utilisation d'un laptop
<Trainer_Imen> +1 sarhan
<rihab-tn> sarhan: exple?
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn : tu mets plus sur le lit, ne surcharge pas le pc avec les procs
<sarhan> rihab-tn, la position
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn utilise le venitlo USB quand même
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn : quand il fait chaud, essaye de pas ouvrir ton pc
<Neo31> hawka 3andik op du classroom aussi en cas ou sarhan :)
<geekntuxuser> etc ...
<sarhan> merci Neo31 :)
<Neo31> en cas de problemes y a nizarus sinon bip moi si je suis afk
<rihab-tn> je voi merci tlm
<rihab-tn> mais je suis obligée d'ouvrir mon pc tt le temps
<rihab-tn> jsui eleve ing en info
<rihab-tn> et g tj d travail a faire
<sarhan> sinon il ne faut pas beaucoup ouvrir le pc
<sarhan> surtout si c un laptop
<rihab-tn> dc geekntuxuser jpeu pas eviter de louvrir lorsquil fait chaud
<Trainer_Imen> rihab mm lorsque tu prends une pause de 15 mn pense à le mettre en veille pr qu'il refroidit
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn : je parle relativement ! faut absolument faire des pauses parfois (si c'est pas pour ton pc, c'est pour toi)
<rihab-tn> Trainer_Imen: wé heka ech wallit na3mel
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn : donc, une pause de 30min entre les heures, etc ... =)
<Trainer_Imen> déjà tu dois prendre 5 mn par heure pr tes yeux
<rihab-tn> geekntuxuser: wé b1sur jsui po accro a ce pt la :p
<Trainer_Imen> ce que moi j fais pas
 * sarhan fait 10 heures devant l'ecran sans pause ...
<blocus> walla a3mel lunette repos
<rihab-tn> Trainer_Imen: lool wé des fois tu te rends pas compte du temps ki pass
<blocus> w climatiseur ye5dem 24/24
<rihab-tn> blocus: je porte deja des lunettes
<Trainer_Imen> et puis 9awwi fihom
<rihab-tn> blocus: bon clima tal9awech partt lol
<rihab-tn> surtt a lecole
<Neo31> bonne formation a tout le monde et bon courage Trainer_Imen :)
<Trainer_Imen> merci Neo31
<sarhan> m-15
 * geekntuxuser a enfin pris la peine de consulter les commandes IRC ... :°
<rihab-tn> Neo31: merci
<sarhan> ahla sabri_icone
<Trainer_Imen> * Trainer_Imen  doit le faire aussi
<sabri_icone> bonjour ts le monde
<sarhan> Trainer_Imen, tu fais /me ton message
<sabri_icone> il y a du monde auj !
<rihab-tn> * comment vous ecrivez de cette maniere la?
<Trainer_Imen> ok
<sarhan> rihab-tn, /me ton message :P
<Trainer_Imen> thx
<geekntuxuser> =
<geekntuxuser> =)
<geekntuxuser> http://www.techbull.com/techbull/guide/internet/irccommande.html
<sarhan>  /quit marche aussi
<geekntuxuser> ;)
 * rihab-tn a appris 
 * Trainer_Imen Trainer_Imen  doit le faire mais ne trouve pas où
<geekntuxuser> lool
<rihab-tn> lol c drole :p
<geekntuxuser> n'essayez surtt pas ce /quit
<rihab-tn> loool
<geekntuxuser> par contre /away c'est bon ;)
<rihab-tn> Trainer_Imen: tu mets /me et tu tape ton msg
<sarhan> hmm
<rihab-tn> geekntuxuser: je peux essayer /away té sur?
<sarhan> bon arrêtez le flood
<sabri_icone> sarhan: ech fema
 * Trainer_Imen imen a compris
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn, ouasi bien sur
<geekntuxuser> :p
<rihab-tn> Trainer_Imen: c bien :)
<sarhan> sabri_icone, initiation à ubuntu pour les débutants
<sarhan> sabri_icone, à 14:30
<sabri_icone> mm
 * Trainer_Imen va bientôt vous demander du silence, merci
<sarhan> Trainer_Imen geekntuxuser rihab-tn essayez de rester dans le sujet du canal :)
<sarhan> m-10
<sabri_icone> esma3 IEEE 3amela election pour les nouv membre :p je connais aucun d'eux !
<Trainer_Imen> rihab-tn:  tu vas rejoindre l'équipe in cha Allah ?
<rihab-tn> celle de IEEE?
<sabri_icone> yeah
<rihab-tn> j'aimerais bien mais 9alouli faut que je sois un membre de la SB
<sabri_icone> la direction
<rihab-tn> inchallah l'année proch dc
<sabri_icone> mais je connais personne d'entre eux!
 * geekntuxuser commence à se demander à propos du sujet du chan ... ^^'
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone OFF TOPIC
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe:
<MaWaLe> +1 geekntuxuser
<sabri_icone> topic mazel
<sarhan> <sarhan> Trainer_Imen geekntuxuser rihab-tn essayez de rester dans le sujet du canal :)
<sarhan> ca s'applique à tout le monde
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone topic du chan : assistance, FOSS, Ubuntu, ...
<rihab-tn> :)
<rihab-tn> +1 sarhan
<MaWaLe> le reste du OFF TOPIC
<Trainer_Imen> moi je parlais de l'équipe ubuntu tn
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe: sarhan , j'ai trouvé le monde hors sujet :p je suis le flux
<MaWaLe> sinon une personne ne pourra plus suivre et perdra le fil des idées
<Trainer_Imen> mais on m'a mal compris
<sabri_icone> hhhh
<sabri_icone> fine, ma
<sabri_icone> bahi, MaWaLe vous choississez quel version
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone version de quoi????
<rihab-tn> Trainer_Imen: wé je vous ai mal compris
<sabri_icone> Ubuntu , vous allez parler de l'installation en générale
<MaWaLe> rihab-tn s'il te plait essaye d'éviter le langage SMS
<sabri_icone> ?!
<rihab-tn> l'équipe de l'évenement de ubuntu-tn
<MaWaLe> Trainer_Imen ceci confirme qu'il faut bien un guide pour les novices de la communauté :)
 * geekntuxuser demande à sarhan de demander de l'ordre svp 
<sarhan> m-5
<Trainer_Imen> moi je comptais parler du 11.04 mais bon ce que je vais dire est vraiment générale à ttes
<rihab-tn> MaWaLe: daccord je vais essayer. mais jes suis habituée dc 'est plus fort que moi
<sarhan> geekntuxuser l'ordre se fera quand la réunion commencera !
<Trainer_Imen> oui MaWaLe
<sarhan> Trainer_Imen vous êtes prête?
<Trainer_Imen> oui
<sarhan> haya sakathom
<sarhan> ou 7adher rou7ek
<rihab-tn> Trainer_Imen: une question s'il vous plait
<Trainer_Imen> oui
<MaWaLe> un instant : les sessions c'est sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom non ????
<rihab-tn> est ce qu'on a besoin de ubuntu 11.04 pour le travail ou est ce que ca marche avec le 10
<El_Mo33> Alors attachez vos ceintures, on commence
<sarhan> MaWaLe, sur l'event facebook c'est ecrit #ubuntu-tn
<Trainer_Imen> on va parler de l'installation dc on va dab parler du téléchargement stc
<sabri_icone> ça doit marcher avec tout rihab-tn
<sarhan> MaWaLe, on envoye tlm vers l'autre chan?
<Trainer_Imen> etc
<MaWaLe> sarhan il faut respecter l'approche des classrooms
<Trainer_Imen> +1 sabri_icone
<MaWaLe> session sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<sarhan> bon tout le monde merci de rejoindre le canal  #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<rihab-tn> merci :)
<MaWaLe> les questions sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<sarhan> tapez /join #ubuntu-tn-classroom,#ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<MaWaLe> merci sarhan pour tes efforts
<El_Mo33> join #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<sarhan> El_Mo33, ajoute le slash /
<MaWaLe> sarhan avant de lancer la session, un rappel sur la prise de parole, comment poser sa question et comment garder le log de la session principale clean
<Trainer_Imen> +1 MaWaLe
<sarhan> Aminous, Fanen nsrnabil si vous voulez assister au classroom c'est sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom et #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<sarhan> MaWaLe, ca sera un systeme comme les reunion ou un systeme de question reponse?
<N00B_> donc on commence ou pas
<Trainer_Imen> quest /rep
<MaWaLe> sarhan : la personne pose sa question sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et une personne (sarhan) la relaye sur le chan principal
<Trainer_Imen> Nous allons commencer après que sarhan  nous rappel les normes
<Trainer_Imen> rappelle*
<sarhan> Trainer_Imen, c'est sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom :P
<Trainer_Imen> on déménage ?
<sarhan> si tu pouvais venir pour qu'on commence
<sarhan> Trainer_Imen, oui
<Trainer_Imen> mais je vois que tous le monde est là
<Trainer_Imen> et j'ai donné le lien de ce canal
<sarhan> Trainer_Imen, c'est le reglement pour les classroom
<nizarus> Trainer_Imen, on commence ici
<Trainer_Imen> ok nizarus
<nizarus> l'annonce est fait pour ce salon
<nizarus> inutile de perdre le temps
<Trainer_Imen> sarhan:  rappel des règles vite qu'on commence
<sarhan> bon ok
<Trainer_Imen> +1 nizarus
<sarhan> les question seront posé sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et seront retrensmise par moi même ici
<Trainer_Imen> ok
<sarhan> priére de ne pas interempre Trainer_Imen ici
<sarhan> elle sera la seule à parler
<sarhan> je vous invite donc à rejoindre #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et je propose à Trainer_Imen de commencer
<Trainer_Imen> Commençons donc bismilleh
<Trainer_Imen> Pour ceux qui vont suivre en tant que déb Mettez 1 SVP
<Trainer_Imen> débutant
 * sarhan faites /join  #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat pour rejoindre l'autre canal
<Trainer_Imen> Bon je vais vous proposé la manière que j'estime la plus simple pr installer ubuntu, elle n'est forcément pas unique
<Trainer_Imen> Déjà, la manière la plus simple c'est d'installer avec l'outil WUBI mais c'est pas vraimant professionnel
<Trainer_Imen> donc je vous propose de partionner le Disque Dur
<Trainer_Imen> puis mettre notrer Système Ubuntu
<Trainer_Imen> ETAPE 1
<Trainer_Imen> Nous allons télécharger Ubuntu
<Trainer_Imen> Version francophone par exple
<Trainer_Imen> je vous donne le lien que vous commencez dab
<Trainer_Imen> http://ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement
<Trainer_Imen> Avt de passer à l'étape 2 des questions ?
<Trainer_Imen> ETAPE 2
<Trainer_Imen> puisuqe vous voulez garder votre Windows à coté de ubuntu
<dragofeu> lu all
<Trainer_Imen> nous allons diviser notre Disque Dur
<Trainer_Imen> un partitionnement à partir de Windows 7 par exemple est déconsaillé
<elacheche_anis> Hey @ *
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, bonjour, un classroom est en cours sur ce channel merci de passer sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat pour discuter
<Trainer_Imen> Je vous propose la méthode que j'estime la plus simple est le l'outil Gparted
<Trainer_Imen> Gparted est un outil de partitionnement graphique
<Trainer_Imen> qui va nous servir en tant que débutant de partitionner notre DDur facilement
<sarhan> Question: GParted c'est comme partition magique?
<Trainer_Imen> Pour utiliser cet outill ou bien le télécharger et le mettre sur Cd ou bien tt simplement le trouver dans le CD Ubuntu qu'on vient de télécharger en haut
<Trainer_Imen> oui sarhan
<Trainer_Imen> Donc on a télécharger notre ubuntu en fichier .iso
<Trainer_Imen> un fichier .iso
<Trainer_Imen> est un fichier que nous allons graver sur Cd
<Trainer_Imen> une fois on a notre Cd
<Trainer_Imen> Nous allons redémarrer notre ordinateur pour accèder à ubuntu en live
<Trainer_Imen> En LIve ça veut dire
<Trainer_Imen> que l'ordinateur va booter sur le CD
<Trainer_Imen> et nous allons ouvrir ubuntu comme si il était installé sur notre ordinateur
<sarhan>  QUESTION : comment passer de l'iso à un CD gravé ?
<Trainer_Imen> Tu utilise un logiciel de gravure
<Trainer_Imen> déjà généralement à parir de vista si tu appuie 2 fois sur ton .iso
<Trainer_Imen> tu aura l'outil de gravure par défaut
<Trainer_Imen> tu lui dis graver
<Trainer_Imen> DES QUESTIONS ,
<Trainer_Imen> ?
<Trainer_Imen> ceux qui sont en train de suivre mettent 1 SVP
<Trainer_Imen> j'attends
<geekntuxuser> 1
<nsrnabil> 1
<N00B_> 1
<Fanen> 1
<sarhan> Question: le lien de télechargement ne contient que la version  11.04 mais ils m'ont dit que c po stable donc ou je peu trouver les autres versions?
<Trainer_Imen> donc nous allons maintenant ouvrir Gparted
<Trainer_Imen> oui tu peux trouver une version stable
<nizarus> 1
<Trainer_Imen> pour le moment c'est le 10.
<Trainer_Imen> 04
<Trainer_Imen> La version stable du 11 est pour bientot
<nizarus> !
<Trainer_Imen> oui nizarus
<nizarus> toutes les versions publiées sont stables
<nizarus> la dernière version est la 11.04
<nizarus> il ne faut pas confondre entre version LTS et version Stable
<nizarus> merci :)
<Trainer_Imen> merci à vous
<Trainer_Imen> je continue
<Trainer_Imen> ns allons ouvrir gparted
<Trainer_Imen> menu des applications -->système puis Gparted
<Trainer_Imen> si vous êtes dans une version antèrieur
<sarhan> Trainer_Imen, vous n'avez pas repondu à la question
<Trainer_Imen> laquelle?
<sarhan> ou je peu trouver les autres versions?
<Trainer_Imen> oui tu peux les trouver
<Trainer_Imen> je donnerais un lien à la fin du classroom
<Trainer_Imen> ça va ?
<sarhan> merci vous pouvez continuer
<Trainer_Imen> merci
<Trainer_Imen> une fois on a ouvert gparted
<Trainer_Imen> nous allons créé une partition extended
<Trainer_Imen> qui sert à mettre le système de fichiers de Ubuntu
<Trainer_Imen> c quoi un syst de fichiers ?
<Trainer_Imen> en fait,
<Trainer_Imen> ubuntu a besoin en moins de 2 partitions pour l'installation
<Trainer_Imen> nous n'allons pas entrer dans les détails et le pourquoi du comment
<Trainer_Imen> nous allons donc rétrèdir la partition windows
<Trainer_Imen> puis
<Trainer_Imen> créer une partition extended
<Trainer_Imen> danslaquelle on met
<Trainer_Imen> 1 la partition swap
<Trainer_Imen> taille 1 GO
<Trainer_Imen> Formatage Swap
<sarhan>  Question: la partition swap est-elle obligatoire?
<Trainer_Imen> celle là en faite sert à aider la mèmoire vive quand la mèmoire vie RAM est saturée
<Trainer_Imen> oui
<Trainer_Imen> 2 la partition /ext4
<Trainer_Imen> ça sera notre racine
<Trainer_Imen> qu'on désigne comme telle ( /)
<Trainer_Imen> un slach
<dragofeu> question: pk pas utiliser / comme racine?
<Trainer_Imen> on applique les changements
<sarhan> Question: c'est quoi la différence entre ext3 et ext4
<Trainer_Imen> je n'ai pas compris ta question dragofeu
<dragofeu> pourquoi t as choisi /ext4 comme racine et non pas  seulement / ?
<Trainer_Imen> Ext4 est mieux que ext 3, elle présente plusieurs avtgs
<Trainer_Imen> c'est / la racine est elle est formatée en ext4
<Trainer_Imen> son nom c'est "slach" son formatage c'est ext4
<Trainer_Imen> des détails
<Trainer_Imen> Le développement de ext4 a donc débuté en novembre 2006. Deux changements fondamentaux ont été apportés par rapport à ext3:  Le nombre de blocs a été augmenté, passant de 32 à 48 bits ;  L'adressage indirect de bloc (i.e: les blocs représentant un fichier sont enregistrés comme une liste de blocs uniques) a été remplacé par des "extents" (i.e: des plages de blocs).
<sarhan> Question: c'est quoi l'avantage de ext4?
<Trainer_Imen> félicitations nous avons un disque partitioné prêt à l'emploi
<Trainer_Imen> sarhan:  g répondu
<sarhan> Question: le systeme de fichiers dépend il de la configuration de la machine?
<Trainer_Imen> nous allons donc passer à l'étape suivante
<Trainer_Imen> non
<Trainer_Imen> nous allons modifier le syst de fichiers selon le SE et non selon la config de la machine
<Trainer_Imen> pour windows on a Ntfs et fat32 ... Pour linux on a swap et ext
<Trainer_Imen> ext1,2,3,4
<Trainer_Imen> remarquons que
<Trainer_Imen> le syst de fichiers windows est reconnu par linux
<Trainer_Imen> et dc par ubuntu
<Trainer_Imen> tandis que le syst de fichiers de linux
<sabri_icone> Trainer_Imen: pas ext !
<Trainer_Imen> ne l'est pas par windows
<sabri_icone> pour linux y'en a pas mal de FS
<Trainer_Imen> quoi alors ?
<Trainer_Imen> yes ok
<sabri_icone> JFS ,CDFS, OnlineJFS,etC ...
<Trainer_Imen> oui pas la peine de traiter de tels détails
<Trainer_Imen> merci sabri_icone
<Trainer_Imen> merci sarhan
<Trainer_Imen> on continue
<N00B_> + sabri_icone
<N00B_> +1
<Trainer_Imen> nous allons commencer notre installation après le fin du partitionnement
<Trainer_Imen> des quest ?
<Trainer_Imen> normalement puisque vous êtes sur le cd live vous trouvez sur le bureau
<Trainer_Imen> installation
<Trainer_Imen> double clique pour commencer
<Trainer_Imen> on choisit la langue, le lieu, le fuseau horaire,
<Trainer_Imen> l'agncement du clavier,..
<Trainer_Imen> puis on arrive à choisir comment installer Ubuntu
<Trainer_Imen> tous seul ? ou bien avec windows ?
<Trainer_Imen> nous allons choisir "autres choses" le deuxième choix
<Trainer_Imen> sur la version 10 ça sera de choisir installer ubuntu à coté d'autres SE
<Trainer_Imen> SE=syst d'exploiation
<Fanen> os
<Trainer_Imen> et là nous allons choisir le système de fichiers de notre ubuntu
<Trainer_Imen> nous allons choisir La partition 1 GO pour le swap
<Trainer_Imen> nous allons choisir la partition ext4 (taille 15 GO) en /
 * Neo31 going home
<Neo31> c bon sarhan ?
<Trainer_Imen> donc point de montage pour ext 4 c'est /
<Trainer_Imen> nous pouvons également ajouter d'autres partitions comme le boot qui sert à rendre plus rapide notre système
<sarhan> QUESTION : Swap c'est toujours 1 GO ou ça dépend de ma RAM ?
<Trainer_Imen> la swap a deux utilisations :
<Trainer_Imen> c ce que nous prenons en compte
<Trainer_Imen> d'une part elle sert à aider la RAM saturée
<Trainer_Imen> et d'autres part à l'hibernation
<Fanen> pa  tj  1G mais la règle dit que c'est 2 * ram
<Trainer_Imen> et donc à la mise en veille prolongée
<Trainer_Imen> selon mes recherches pour une utilisations normale la Swap 1 GO fait l'affaire
<Fanen> + 1 Trainer_Imen
<sarhan> Question: est ce que je peux configurer le swap après l'installation?
<Trainer_Imen> bien entendu si vous avez plus tard du travail avec machines virtuelles il vous faut peut etre plus
<nsrnabil> comment c 2* ram
<Trainer_Imen> oui c t avat comme ça
<Trainer_Imen> maintenant avec les RAM assez impttes
<Trainer_Imen> on peut plus prendre en compte cette règle
<Trainer_Imen> sinon qlqn qui a 4 gO
<Trainer_Imen> aura un swap de 2 GO
<Trainer_Imen> 8 Go
<Trainer_Imen> donc cette règle est à rejeter désormais
<nizarus> pour la taille de swap la formule à appliquée est 2 x RAM mais avec un max de 2 Go
<nsrnabil> ok understood
<nizarus> pour des tailles de RAM < 1 Go on applique la formule
<Trainer_Imen> merci nizarus
<nizarus> pour les tailles > 1Go on prend par défaut 2 go
<nsrnabil> ok pour le swap
<nsrnabil> partition boot plus de detail svp
<Trainer_Imen> ok nsrnabil
<Trainer_Imen> une fois l'étape de partitionnement est accompli il ne reste plus grand chose
<sarhan> Question: est ce qu'on peut ajouter la partition windows lors de l'installation pour qu'elle soit montée automatiquement?
<Trainer_Imen> on prends pour le boot 100 MO
<Trainer_Imen> et ext2
<Trainer_Imen> et montage boot
<Trainer_Imen> clair ?
<Trainer_Imen> ds cette partition il va y avoir tt les fichiers qui sert au démarrage de linux
<nsrnabil> +/-
<nsrnabil> on passe
<Trainer_Imen> et ça permets de gagner en rapidité
<Trainer_Imen> ok
<Trainer_Imen> on passe ensuite en cliquant installer maintenent
<Trainer_Imen> ant*
<Trainer_Imen> on remplit les infos entre temps ill commence l'installation
<Trainer_Imen> fuseau clavier
<Trainer_Imen> nom et nom de l'ordi
<Trainer_Imen> mdp
<Trainer_Imen> etc
<Trainer_Imen> vous choisissez demander mdp à l'ouverture ou pas
<Trainer_Imen> puis on clique sur suivant
<nsrnabil> cé koi mdp
<sarhan> Question: peut-on ne pas choisir de mot de passe?
<nsrnabil> ahh ok
<Trainer_Imen> non vous devez mettre un mdp
<Trainer_Imen> je reviens ds 3 mn des questions ?
<Trainer_Imen> donc l'installation va prendre environ 20 minutes selon votre ordinateur
<Trainer_Imen> et voilà nous avons notre ubuntu installé prêt à l'installation
<Trainer_Imen> après redémarrage
<Trainer_Imen> on trouve un écran de démarrage contenant ubuntu et windows
<Trainer_Imen> on choisit lequel des SE
<Trainer_Imen> j'ai terminé
<Trainer_Imen> vous voyez comme l'installation est simple
<sarhan> merci Trainer_Imen pour votre classroom
<Trainer_Imen> merci à vous
<Trainer_Imen> il y a t'il des questions sur quelques détails ?
<nizarus> !
<sarhan> je pense que ca aura été d'une aide pour les débutants
<sarhan> vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale le classroom est terminé
<Trainer_Imen> oui nizarus
<nizarus> un bon livre libre pour les débutants : http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html
<rihab-tn> ya3tik sa7a Trainer_Imen
<geekntuxuser> Merci Trainer_Imen  pour ces informations
<geekntuxuser> Pouvez-vous me passer la commande pour tester l'accélération 3D ?
<rihab-tn> geekntuxuser:  c koi ca?
<geekntuxuser> glxinfo | grep 'direct rendering'
<geekntuxuser> c'est bon
<sarhan> rihab-tn c'est pour savoir si vos pilotes supportent l'accélération 3d ou non
<rihab-tn> eyh l'acceleration 3d c koi?
<trainer_Imen_> Re
<trainer_Imen_> sorry disconnected
<trainer_Imen_> ping sofia
<sarhan> rihab-tn, l'accélération 3d permet d'acclérer l'affichage ainsi que le fonctionnement de certaines applications et effets graphiques
<rihab-tn> ah kima hek l'effet de l'eau w kol
<sarhan> à par ca
<sarhan> il y a les jeux
<sarhan> le visionnage de video
<sarhan> etc
<rihab-tn> je les ai utilisé mais il y avait quelques effets qui ne fonctionnaient pas sur mon pc
<sarhan> rihab-tn, ca c'est une autre histoire
<rihab-tn> oui je vois :)
<sarhan> tu parle surement de compiz
<rihab-tn> oui compiz
<rihab-tn> vous vous parlez de quoi
<sarhan> de l'accélération 3d de la carte graphique
<blocus> salut
<sarhan> salut blocus
<rihab-tn> sarhan: je comprend tj pas
<rihab-tn> salut blocus
<blocus> chfama
<sarhan> rihab-tn pour faire simple l'accélération graphique permet au systeme d'utiliser les resources fournies par la carte graphique
<sarhan> san accélération graphique on utilise pas toutes les resources fournie par la carte graphique
<rihab-tn> eyh ye5i ken ma ta3malouch l'acceleration hedhi ma yesta3malch el carte graphique? mela bch bch ye5dem
<sarhan> rihab-tn, hani jewebtek :)
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn,  autrement pour avoir de la 3D sur ton PC ça demande du calcul supplémentaire
<rihab-tn> aman 5oudhni 3la 9ad 3a9li bechwaya bechwaya
<rihab-tn> fhemtek
<rihab-tn> :)
<rihab-tn> ah dac
<rihab-tn> la 3D genre le cube heka
<sarhan> non
<geekntuxuser> Exact
<rihab-tn> wala fama 7ata des jeux en 3D?
<geekntuxuser> Oui bien sur
<sarhan> rihab-tn, tous les jeux utilisent la 3d
<sarhan> ou presque
<rihab-tn> daaac je vois
<rihab-tn> mercii :;)
<rihab-tn> ;) *
<sarhan> rihab-tn, pour savoir si vous avez l'acceleration 3d faites cette commande dans un terminal: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<sarhan> si il ya un message direct rendering: Yes c'est bon elle est activé
<rihab-tn> mmm ok :) merci
<geekntuxuser> rihab-tn, c'est toujours bons de googler => http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acc%C3%A9l%C3%A9ration_mat%C3%A9rielle
<rihab-tn> geekntuxuser: wi:p allah ghaleb bo5l :p
<geekntuxuser> cf partie de la 3D, ça a un rapport avec la calcul
<geekntuxuser> le*
<N00B_> juste tewdhi7 lel avantage de ext4 khater elli tekteb ma9na3nich barcha
<N00B_> faster timestamping * faster file system checking * journaling checksums * extents (basically automatic space allocation to avoid fragmentation)
<sarhan> N00B_ l'ext4 c'est une evolution de l'ext3
<geekntuxuser> N00B_, merci à toi =)
<N00B_> de rien
<N00B_> j c bieb sarhan
<N00B_> *bien
<sarhan> N00B_ comme avantage je dirais qu'il supporte une plus grande taille que ext3 (j'ai pas le chiffre exact mais c'est e petaoctet)
<sarhan> pebio*
<geekntuxuser> Bon, je fais pas de la pub, mais je vous propose des liens/tutos d'install d'Ubuntu sur machine virtuelle
<sarhan> à par ca N00B_ il faudra demander à un spécialiste
<N00B_> WUBI even like piti say it is not that good but they must know about it
<nsrnabil> <+Trainer_Imen>
<nsrnabil> winek
<geekntuxuser> http://www.lelaboduweb.com/2011/07/installer-quun-os-sur-me/
<geekntuxuser> Tuto écrit
<geekntuxuser> http://blog.geekntuxuser.com/2011/06/tuto-video-installer-ubuntu-11-04-sur-une-machine-virtuelle/
<geekntuxuser> tuto vidéo
<geekntuxuser> Ce sont des Tutos TUNISIENS
<geekntuxuser> ;)
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, jey ta3mel fel pub :P
<sarhan> N00B_, pour wubi c'est très deconseillé d'installer ubuntu via ca
<N00B_> g c
 * geekntuxuser vient de dire que c'est pas de la pub ... ! C'est à prendre ou à laisser
<N00B_> xD
<N00B_> mais il fo le savoir
<sarhan> N00B_, d'une part le systeme est faibile aux virus windows
<N00B_> je sais
<N00B_> mais juste information
<N00B_> :-D
<sarhan> et d'une autre par il peut être compromis à cause de la fragmontation du systeme de fichier ntfs
<N00B_> khater ça dépend de sys Host
<sarhan> N00B_, je dis ca à tout le monde :)
<sarhan> N00B_, c'est un warning suite à ton message :D
<geekntuxuser> N00B_, ton nom rime bien avec les phrases, ça donne du sens ^^'
<N00B_> g c  ;-)
<N00B_> euhh chui n00b
<sarhan> sinon vous pouvez vous procurez une copie pdf de ce livre "simple comme ubuntu" ici : http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html ce livre est très interessant
<sarhan> et une bonne lécture pour les débutants
<geekntuxuser> nizarus, je peux citer direct sur mon blog ce billet ? http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/08/classroom-initiation-au-packaging
<geekntuxuser> ou ça requiert quelque chose ? cc nizarus
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, licence cc tu dois juste citer son nom ;)
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/3.0/
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> home sweet home :)
<sarhan> hello Neo31
<Neo31> c fini saye ?
<rihab-tn> trainer_Imen_:  est la?
<sarhan> N00B_, oui ca a duré une heure
<sarhan> Neo31*
<N00B_> oui sarhan
<Neo31> bien, comment c t passe?
<trainer_Imen_> oui
<trainer_Imen_> الحمد لله
<sarhan> N00B_ désolé prb de tabulateur
<rihab-tn> aya behi
<sarhan> Neo31, pas mal
<Neo31> bien, ya3tik esa7a trainer_Imen_ , baraka lahou fik :)
<sarhan> j'ai kické quelqu'un :
<sarhan> :/
<trainer_Imen_> w fik Neo31  merci
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> sarhan le kicker
<trainer_Imen_> in cha Allah on en donne tjrs
<Neo31> inchalah
<sarhan> 9otlou 4 fois pose tes questions sur le canal chat
<sarhan> ma7abech
<N00B_> Intiation au packing
<sarhan> ye5i a3titou kick
<N00B_> ^^
<Neo31> ouki normal
<Neo31> deja 4 fois barcha
<rihab-tn> trainer_Imen_: 7abit nas2lek kifeh lequipe mta3 ubuntu global jam kifeh?
<trainer_Imen_> Neo31:  va te répondre mieux que moi
<Neo31> rihab-tn inchalah on va faire des contributions a Ubuntu fel global Jam
<trainer_Imen_> ping Neo31
<N00B_> oui kifech enregestrimen
<N00B_> place limité g pense
<Neo31> on va faire des sessions de traduction, de test de mise a niveau et de packaging
<sarhan> N00B_, les inscription seront bientot ouvertes
<N00B_> ;-)
<rihab-tn> eyh c ce ke jai lu dans levent sur fb
<Neo31> l'objectif est de faire des contributions a Ubuntu et de former les gens a faire de mm
<sarhan> N00B_, une vingtaine de places
<rihab-tn> mais ces sessions auront-elle lieu sur IRC ou bien dans un local
<Neo31> sarhan une vingtaine auron la prise en charge de l'hebergement
<N00B_> hope get a place
<Neo31> mais on peut avoir plus
<sarhan> ah ok
<sarhan> good N00B_
<sarhan> Neo31*
<sarhan> N00B_ badel esmek :P mestenes enpingi Neo31
<trainer_Imen_> je vous laisse
<Neo31> lool sabri_icone
<trainer_Imen_> assalem alaykom
<Neo31> ok, merci encore trainer_Imen_
<sarhan> Neo31 haha 7atta sabri elzmou ybadel esmou
<sabri_icone> Neo31: ech fema ya rejel :p
<sabri_icone> mm, oui
<Neo31> trainer_Imen_ stp essaye d'informer en avance de ce genre d'avtivite next time
<sabri_icone> ech besh ne7ot sarhan
<Neo31> pour qu'on puisse
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> taw nkalamha apres
<Neo31> mais je voulais dire pour avoir le temps d'inviter plus de monde et que ca se fait sur le chan classroom en tant que conference :)
<sabri_icone> tot ou tard on aira nu prb de tabulation surtt avec le nombre
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> g pinger sabri_icone
<Neo31> dsl
<sabri_icone> faut pense a taper le plus de lettres :p
<sabri_icone> pas de soucis Néo Neo31 ;)
<Neo31> 7ott icone_sabri
<Neo31> xD
<sabri_icone> hhh
<sabri_icone> oui certain, la nrodeha sabri_HP
<sabri_icone> :p
<Neo31> y a personne avec un i au debut de son nom ici
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> lol
<sabri_icone> ah oui
<Neo31> donc nwalli niktib i+tab a la place de sab+tab
<Neo31> xD
<sabri_icone> i+tab
<sabri_icone> hay matele3tesh ya Neo31
<sabri_icone> :p
<Neo31> re
<sabri_icone> re Neo31
<Neo31> badal ismik taw tatla3 sabri_icone
<Neo31> icone_sabri
<Neo31> nizarus
<Neo31> sarhan
<sarhan> wi Neo31 ?
<sabri_icone> kifesh , femash commande fel irc
<Neo31> euh
<sarhan> sabri_icone, /nick
<sarhan>  /nick icone_sabri
<Neo31> kifech 3malna fel programme du UGJ ?
<icone_sabri> salu
<icone_sabri> hhh
<icone_sabri> mere7eba icone_sabri
<sarhan> Neo31, kalem anis on fait une reunion après cha9an elfatr
<icone_sabri> eya mabrouk el esm jdid
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<nizarus> oui Neo31 ?
<icone_sabri> quand sarhan
<Neo31> je veut avoir nizarus parmis nous puiskil va animer l'un des ateliers
<icone_sabri> ba3ad cha9ene el fatr cé vague
<Neo31> nizarus on doit mettre le plan du UGJ
<sarhan> et icone_sabri a proposé d'animer aussi
<icone_sabri> we9tesh
<nizarus> +1 Neo31
<sarhan> icone_sabri mezelna 9a3din netfehmou
<Neo31> chnouma les idees d'organisation des 3 jours ?
<icone_sabri> du Global jam ?
<icone_sabri> Neo31: je trouve pas l'inscrit sur le site
<icone_sabri> encore fermé non ?
<Neo31> est ce qu'on peut documenter l'experience du premier event UGJ? pour faire beneficier u-dz et u-ma en francais et tt la communaute arabe si c en arabe
<Neo31> oui icone_sabri
<Neo31> ca doit etre ouvert au pire jeudi matin
<sarhan> Neo31, fin l'inscription aura lieu?
<Neo31> sinon on fait chaque atelier a son tour. ou on fait des formations, puis on distribuent les membres sur differents ateliers ?
<Neo31> sur wiki sarhan !?
<Neo31> wala tu propose autre chose ?
<icone_sabri> cool, j'était entrain de lire le mail Neo31
<sarhan> Neo31 wiki vu que le site n'est pas pré
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, on fait chaque atelier a son tour
<Neo31> la packaging ca peut prendre bcp de temps sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31 on a 3 jours :D
<Neo31> est ce qu'on peut faire une journee ouverte de formations
<Neo31> puis chaqu'un choisit l'atelier qu'il veut
<Neo31> !?
<sarhan> Neo31, les pcs de l'uvt sont sous windows?
<Neo31> uvt ?
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> bech enformatiw?
<sarhan> walla duel boot?
<Neo31> c a luniversite privee de sousse
<icone_sabri> chacun prend son pc avec lui
<Neo31> pas a l'uvt sarhan
<sarhan> ups :P
<Neo31> famma ka3bet en windows
<Neo31> w ka3bet en dual
<sarhan> Neo31, on pourrait faire premier atelier installation d'ubuntu sur les pc
<icone_sabri> ena zeda mn pc en dual
<icone_sabri> bref mesh dual boot
<Neo31> on peut faire une journee ouverte mathalan
<icone_sabri> ema deux HD
<Neo31> on commence par la pres de nizarus
<Neo31> puis install party
<sarhan> oui exactement
<icone_sabri> ok
<Neo31> puis des petites formation de traduction testing et packaging
<icone_sabri> fine
<sarhan> non on commence par l'utilisation
<Neo31> les 2 jours ki restent c pour les contributeurs actifs
<sarhan> le tsting
<Neo31> ch9awlik
<icone_sabri> cé départ 2/09 ?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> je suis d'accord Neo31
<Neo31> oui icone_sabri
<sarhan> à 100%
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> g taper i+tab
<Neo31> xD
<icone_sabri> fine, so 02/09 dés quand?
<icone_sabri> horaire
<Neo31> matin icone_sabri
<sarhan> Neo31, le dernier jour on pourrait contiruber à la documentation ubuntu-tn ( le site)
<icone_sabri> cé bon Neo31
<Neo31> on n'as pas encore fixer le programme
<Neo31> euh!
<Neo31> pk dernier jour sarhan ?
<sarhan> luna pourra gerer ca
<icone_sabri> +1 Neo31  pour la documenetation
<Neo31> famma ness mahomch bach ynajmou packaging
<sarhan> vu qu'elle est responsable de la redaction
<Neo31> (compilation w possible deboggage)
<sarhan> Neo31, le packaging on laisse le deuxieme jour
<sarhan> pour les plus pros :)
<icone_sabri> oui mais documentation dima e5ar 7aja je pense
<Neo31> je propose de faire traduction en parallele
<sarhan> le premier jour debutants
<sarhan> le deuxieme avanc
<icone_sabri> +1 aussi pour la tradcution
<sarhan> avancé*
<Neo31> comme ca elli ynajam packagin mar7ba bih
<icone_sabri> cool
<icone_sabri> enfin lazemena comme mark a dit
<sarhan> 3iéme jour c pour les contributeurs
<Neo31> welli ma ynajamch rou7ou ma yrawa7ch ya3mal translation
<icone_sabri> tous travail ensemble
<icone_sabri> traduction+dev+design
<Neo31> <icone_sabri> oui mais documentation dima e5ar 7aja je pense <<< ca pe se faire au fure et a mesure
<icone_sabri> en paralleele
<icone_sabri> Neo31: oui mais cé pas évident , tu sais tout ca change
<icone_sabri> on doit documenter quelque chose qui existe
<sarhan> Neo31, premier jour on fait acceuil le matin encharbouhom 9ahwa ou nebdew presentation a la redecouverte d'ubuntu
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, après on fait install party
<Neo31> apres install party
<sarhan> 1 heure de pause + déjeuner
<icone_sabri> sarhan: express wela direct
<sarhan> icone_sabri, capucin
<Neo31> deja une demi journee t3addet preske
<nizarus> re
<sarhan> ya3rjou
<Neo31> 9a3dit demi journee
<sarhan> ils commencent le testing
<icone_sabri> euh, oui
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> kammal sarhan
<Neo31> welcome back nizarus
<nizarus> vous parler de quoi la ? UGJ ?
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<sarhan> mahou après l'install ya3mlou testing
<Neo31> on essaye de trouver un bon planning
<sarhan> une heure de testing ca sera suffisant
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> ma39oul
<nizarus> <Neo31> on commence par la pres de nizarus ? quelle présentation ?
<sarhan> ils testent les fonctionalité du systeme
<sarhan> ubuntu 11.10 beta ;)
<Neo31> ubuntu for humain being
<Neo31> xD
<Neo31> grand publique nizarus
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> nizarus, à la redecouverte d'ubuntu?
<sarhan> après
<Neo31> voila
<sarhan> on sera 7keyet 18h
<sarhan> on leur fait decouvrir le tweaking
<Neo31> une demi journee tekfi pour terminer le test de mise a niveau ?
<sarhan> installation de theme
<nizarus> la présentation lors du UGJ ?
<Neo31> sarhan on doit faire un submit de qq contributions non ?
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<sarhan> Neo31, toutes :)
<sarhan> Neo31, à la fin du test il demandent d'envoyer les donné au serveur launchpad
<Neo31> on a dit on fait 1ere journee pour grand publique on fait les formations
<icone_sabri> 11.10 ?
<sarhan> icone_sabri, oui
<Neo31> et 2eme jour et 3eme ca sera contribution
<icone_sabri> tu as un lien
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> icone_sabri, mezel ma5rajch
<Neo31> behi donc
<icone_sabri> lool, mela echnowa   te7eki ya rajel
<Neo31> introduction
<Neo31> install party
<sarhan> testing
<Neo31> test de mise a niveau
<Neo31> euh
<sarhan> Neo31, on va pas faire la mise à niveau chez tout le monde
<Neo31> c tout ?
<icone_sabri> je sais mais on doit avoir la source au moin
<sarhan> Neo31, vu que les pc sont tous pareil
<sarhan> Neo31, on fait demo chez 3 4
<sarhan> et les autres regardent
<sarhan> après
<sarhan> on fait installation de theme
<sarhan> conky
<Neo31> kel source icone_sabri
<sarhan> icones
<Neo31> fech ta7ki
<sarhan> etc
<sarhan> icone_sabri sabri deye5
<Neo31> icone_sabri g installer la 11.10 ca fait longtemp
<Neo31> fine 3ayech
<icone_sabri> 7al romdhane Neo31  sarhan
<Neo31> c en alpha 3 si je me trompe pas mnt
<Neo31> lol ok icone_sabri
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> behi yo93dou 2 jours sarhan
<sarhan> le deuxieme jour
<Neo31> ils seront dedie a la traduction et packaging ?
<sarhan> le matin acceuil des participans
<sarhan> présentation translation
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> avant on fait presentation loco team :)
<icone_sabri> ye5i fine nebeto :p
<Neo31> ca se fait 1er jr sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, ok
<Neo31> koi icone_sabri ?
<Neo31> sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, pour les cd ubuntu beta 1
<icone_sabri> ah sarhan ne3mlo 5ima 3al be7ar
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> Neo31, elle sort le jeudi donc je la telecharge et je la met sur les cd?N
<Neo31> jom3a lteli ca ete alpha 3 je pense
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> 9adech 7ajtik men CD sarhan ?
<Neo31> taw n5addam jme3et el UPS chwaya :)
<sarhan> Neo31, combien de poste?
<Neo31> 17 si je me trompe pas
<nizarus> l'alpha 3 est disponible oui
<sarhan> nizarus, non on va utiliser la bêta 1
<Neo31> mizelit alpha 3 nizarus, ils ont pas passer a autre choses!!
<Neo31> je croyais ke c deja la beta
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> Neo31, 20 cd ubuntu 11.10 et 20 cd ubuntu 11.04
<Neo31> mais sarhan parlais du debut septembre
<Neo31> lool
<sarhan> haya le ugj c juste après la beta 1
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> nizarus, mezel 3ana des cd ubuntu 11.04?
<Neo31> mramma hedhi
<Neo31> ah oui
<Neo31> on a nos CD pour la 11.04 non ?
<Neo31> le loco pack
<nizarus> sarhan, il faut voir avec zied alaya pour les CD
<Neo31> sarhan c zied le loco contact, normalement les CD 3andou
<Neo31> oui voila
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> zied est a tunis
<sarhan> donc je vais passer prendre les cd men 3andou avant de partir a sousse
<Neo31> tu contacte zied w tjibhom m3ak sarhan :)
<sarhan> oui :)
<Neo31> bien
<sarhan> sinon pour les cd 11.10
<Neo31> je telecharge moi
<sarhan> je prends 20 cd vierge à mes frais?
<Neo31> w lezim nal9a 7all fel gravure
<Neo31> :/
<sarhan> je peux graver
<Neo31> non chnia a tes frais
<Neo31> soit on payent nous tous
<Neo31> soit je check avec l'UPS
<sarhan> demandent leur
<Neo31> je v voir avec l'UPS
<sarhan> sion 20 cd 3dinar c pas beaucoup
<sarhan> ca derange pas
<Neo31> 20 cd 3 dinar ?
<sarhan> Neo31, oui normalement si on achete une bobine
<Neo31> bobine b9adech sarhan ?
<sarhan> bobine 50 7000
<sarhan> le probleme
<Neo31> a bon!
<sarhan> fel 20 :P
<Neo31> wine a tunis ?
<Neo31> ca a changer les prix mm a sousse ou c juste a tunis
<sarhan> Neo31, oui mais bon c des cd chinois
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Neo31> ca marche ces CD chinoix ?
<sarhan> chai pas
<Neo31> a5tana
<icone_sabri> kol chay chinoix
<icone_sabri> bizarre
<Neo31> icone_sabri chwi pas chinoi moi
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> twil w 3inaya mouch majboudine
<sarhan> donc
<icone_sabri> hhh, d'origine kifesh belahi
<sarhan> on fait quoi pour les cd?
<Neo31> je v voir sarhan
<icone_sabri> gravure
<Neo31> je telecharge w inchalah taw ntawal 3lihom beli
<sarhan> le probleme c'est qu'ils doivent tous etre gravé 1 jour avant
<Neo31> walla nmakkan leuchnicien y3awenni
<sarhan> vu que la beta sort le 1 septembre
<Neo31> ah!
<Neo31> humm
<sarhan> mdr
<icone_sabri> mm, donc meilleur sol c'est d'attendre
<sarhan> mela mafibelekch Neo31 :D
<Neo31> behi behi
<sarhan> c pour ca que j'ai proposé de faire
<sarhan> car il faut tout faire 1 jour à l'avance
<icone_sabri> eyh, ech bikom mejawbtoush
<Neo31> taw nchouf sarhan nconfirmilik dans max 2 jours si je pe les graver tous fi 1 jr
<icone_sabri> kifesh ne3emlo pr ceux qui ne sont pas de sousse
<Neo31> normalement c fesable
<Neo31> behi sarhan
<icone_sabri> homa les session chaque jour de quand -> quand
<Neo31> 5rajna 3al mawdhou3
<icone_sabri> ?
<Neo31> icone_sabri asbar ya7dhar le program brabbi
<sarhan> Neo31, sinon on voit ca http://www.adivan-na.com/index.php?option=com_artforms&formid=2&Itemid=99999
<icone_sabri> kifesh
<Neo31> ca sera des journee chargees inchalah
<Neo31> ouh
<sarhan> Neo31, on commence à 10h? et on termine à 19h?
<sarhan> 18h
<icone_sabri> oki
<sarhan> ca fait 7 heures par jour :)
<sarhan> 7heures de prg à remplir
<Neo31> sarhan
<sarhan> x 3
<Neo31> non mwa5ar 10h non!?
<sarhan> 21 heures en tout
<sarhan> Neo31, faut penser au retardataire
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, on fait café de 9h30 à 10h
<Neo31> on commence a 10h
<Neo31> mais on annonce que ca commence a 9h
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> il faut reserver un temp pour l'acceuil sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai demandé un devis pour 20 vierge avec les couleurs ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> on peut anoncer ke ca commence a 8h30 mm
<sarhan> Neo31, ok le premier jour 8h30
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> behi brabi 5anarj3ou lel mawdhou3 le5er sarhan
<Neo31> 2eme jour
<Neo31> on fait formation translation
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> puis formation packaging
<sarhan> et packaging
<Neo31> le matin
<Neo31> wa7da wra lo5ra
<sarhan> non
<Neo31> puis la3chia on commence les contributions en parallele
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> ok :)
<Neo31> elli ynajjam packaging yemchi packaging welli ynajam translation yemchi translation
<sarhan> le dimanche
<sarhan> on fait contribution au site
<sarhan> et on fait documentation
<Neo31> w 3eme jour matin kifkif contribution
<sarhan>  de ce qu'on a fait
<Neo31> la3chia on fait autre chose
<sarhan> la3cheya contribution documentation :)
<Neo31> 1/2 journee de packagin c pas suffisant sarhan
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> la3chia doc
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> pas mal le programme ?
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> bien :)
<sarhan> maintenant on fait heure par heure
<Neo31> il faut verifier la disponibilite de nizarus :)
<sarhan> ping nizarus
<sarhan> et pour le packaging Neo31 c'est toi qui fera walla adn va venir?
<Neo31> donc nizarus il va commencer 1er jr matin par une conference de decouverte de ubuntu pour grand publique, 2eme jours matin il fait une formation de translation et la3chia contribution de translation donc il fera l'assistance ou des contributions. 3eme jours matin ils continuent. et puis ca tache est terminer, la3chia on fait de la documentation, on doit voir qui s'en occupe
<Neo31> adn s3ib chwaya ken yji voir impossible
<Neo31> il a explik kil pe pas non ?
<sarhan> Neo31, faut que chokri s'active pour le poster
<nizarus> je suis dispo
<Neo31> parfait
<Neo31> behi 2 formation w 1 domaine de contribution thannina 3lih :)
<Neo31> reste le packaging
<sarhan> le packaging enti :P
<Neo31> sarhan ta3mal m3aya dharbet packaging ?
<sarhan> Neo31, ok
<Neo31> bien
<sarhan> Neo31, taw en7awel entabe3 adn
<Neo31> mela inchalah programna kemil
<sarhan> ama ena j'ai jamais fais de packaging
<nizarus> on aura 2 classroom pour le packaging
<Neo31> ne9iss chkoun eyetlha bel documentation
<Neo31> idem sarhan
<Neo31> on va apprendre lors du classroom
<sarhan> Neo31, al9a 5edma pour elacheche_anis
<nizarus> une initiation et un plus avancé
<Neo31> lol, elacheche_anis ynadhaf etawla w yaghssal el s7ouna
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> nizarus je pe pas assurer qq chose d'avancer
<Neo31> pe etre intermediaire
<sarhan> Neo31, on pourra prendre le code source d'un prg et en faire un deb
<sarhan> en tant que cours :)
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est amd qui va faire les 2 classroom
<Neo31> il faut avoir des elites pour pouvoir faire qq contributions de packaging chwi pas expert mm pour assister les participants
<sarhan> c'est qui amd?
<Neo31> on fait juste la formation, w ba3d on s'entraide w mouleha rabbi :)
<Neo31> amd ?
<Neo31> tu ve dire adn nizarus ?
<Neo31> ou c un invite?
<sarhan> nizarus ytayech kelma ou y5alina
<nizarus> oui Neo31 sorry
<sarhan> j'ai rien compirs
<nizarus> sarhan, je suis mono-tâche
<sarhan> nizarus vous pouvez répéter?
<nizarus> sarhan, je suis pas om koulthoum :D
<sarhan> lol
<sarhan> c'est juste que j'ai pas compris
<nizarus> sarhan, tu es au courant que nous avant un classroom packaging ?
<sarhan> nizarus, oui
<nizarus> très bien
<sarhan> adn va faire le classroom et la formation durant le ugj?
<nizarus> en discutant avec adn on s'est mis d'accord de faire un autre classroom plus avancé
<nizarus> mais adn ne sera pas présent lors du ugj
<sarhan> c'est ce qu'on a dit
<sarhan> et que pour le global jam
<sarhan> moi et Neo31 on va essaye de refaire son classroom
<nizarus> très bien :)
<Neo31> re
<sarhan> quand vous avez parlé d'une initination et plus avancé on a pensé au ugj moch au classroom
<Neo31> <nizarus> sarhan, je suis pas om koulthoum :D << lol
 * Neo31 lit cekil a rater
<sarhan> Neo31, <nizarus> sarhan, je suis mono-tâche << :D
<Neo31> voila sarhan
<Neo31> ok wadhe7 nizarus
<Neo31> on doit selectionner la date du classroom avancee alors :)
<Neo31> non c pas a propos de ca le commentaire de om kalthoum sarhan , mais plutot >> <sarhan> nizarus vous pouvez répéter?
<sarhan> Neo31, je propose le vendredi 26 avec l'accord de adn selon sa disponibilité
<nizarus> Neo31, adn nous fixera la date
<Neo31> elle repete bcp les choses om kolthoum
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<sarhan> Neo31, je c :P
<Neo31> l'essetiel que ca soit pas proche du 25 au 27 pour moi
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> bon on verra
<Neo31> inchalah je serai present dans tout les cas :)
<sarhan> Neo31, faut voir adn
<Neo31> bon on doit ouvrir l'inscription et mettre les logos du sponsor et ca doit etre pret AVANT jeudi matin pour UGJ
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> on aura 1ere journee porte ouverte, pour inscrits et pas inscrits
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31 kont t9ata3 fiya w trayach!! :p
<Neo31> 2eme et 3eme jr c pr les inscrits
<icone_sabri> elacheche_anis:
<Neo31> bon les inscrit auron l'acces au PC de l'UPS et a l'hebergement
<icone_sabri> oui oui
<icone_sabri> etefahem me3ah :p
<nizarus> Neo31, l'hébergement c'est réglé ?
<Neo31> les reste peut venir mais avec leurs laptop et l'hebergement sera sur leurs charge
<sarhan> Neo31, meme le premier jour il faut inscription je pense
<Neo31> je pe reserver une grande salle pour avoir plus de monde que dans un petit labo
<sarhan> Neo31, sinon les non inscrits pourront juste assister à la présentation de nizarus
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<icone_sabri> ena 3andi 5ima etewa nabanak 3al be7ar :p
<Neo31> le directeur a contacter un foyer pour avoir pour 15 personnes
<Neo31> g pas confirmation si on peut avoir 20
<nizarus> très bien
<Neo31> mais on verra selon les inscrits
<icone_sabri> donc, si j'ai bien compris faut attendre l'inscrit de demain
<Neo31> demain c mercredi icone_sabri non?
<sarhan> Neo31, il y aura combien de place pour l'event? (inscription)
<icone_sabri> du jeudi
<icone_sabri> dsl
<Neo31> humm
<icone_sabri> ji3ane berjoulia
<icone_sabri> w rassi oumouro mesh condition
<Neo31> 1ere journee ca sera ouverte sarhan
<Neo31> mm plus que 100 mar7ba bihom :)
<sarhan> Neo31, matensech la3cheya install party
<sarhan> Neo31, on a pas assez de pc pr tout le monde
<Neo31> ok je vois
<sarhan> mahou le matin
<sarhan> acceuil
<icone_sabri> Neo31:  echnowa besh te7otouna fi terrain
<sarhan> presentation ubuntu et ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> bon taw n5ammam w nchouf chnouma el facilities a notre dispotion w nconfirmilik sarhan
<Neo31> ping el
<Neo31> wineou anis
<sarhan> et apré pause d'une heure
<Neo31> lol icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> kel bere9 eka Anis yetol w yfesa3
<Neo31> barcha pause
<Neo31> na3mlou install party sarhan
<Neo31> non ?
<Neo31> normalement el salle thizz 50 personnes inchalah
<sarhan> Neo31, 1heure = ftour
<Neo31> je v voir si on peut transferer les PC des 2 labs a la salle
<sarhan> Neo31, donc on aura besoin de 50 cd :P
<Neo31> et on peut avoir 17 personnes pour faire sur les PC de l'UPS
<Neo31> et le reste sur leurs laptops
<sarhan> Neo31, je peux faire une proposition?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> biensur
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> le matin on aura mahou acceuil et présentation
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> bech nouslou 7keyet midi ki nkamlou?
<Neo31> che pa
<sarhan> bon
<Neo31> nizarus prend dab 45 mn pour la pres
<Neo31> et 15 mn discussion
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> donc 11h
<Neo31> mais dima n9ossou fisa3
<nizarus> yep
<Neo31> ca pe prendre plus mm
<Neo31> momken 1h30 c bon
<sarhan> on fait mela install party ubuntu 11.04?
<Neo31> plus ke ca ca sera boring
<sarhan> l'install party ca va durer +/- 1 heure?
<nizarus> je peux aussi ajouter une présentation spécifique à ubuntu--tn
<sarhan> nizarus oui ca serait mieux
<Neo31> si on va installer sans dualboot ca dure pas plus qu'une heure
<sarhan> Neo31, ok
<Neo31> mais le dualboot peut causer des problemes qui prennet du temps a regler
<sarhan> Neo31, après l'install party on fait pause déjeuner?
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> jusqu'a la
<Neo31> on peut faire pause dejeune 13h
<sarhan> tout le monde participe
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> à 14h
<sarhan> seul les inscrits
<sarhan> peuvent suivre la suite
<Neo31> je v voir combien enajmou ni9blou du monde sarhan
<Neo31> je rappel ke el poster mizel ma 7dhar
<sarhan> Neo31, faudra faire des badges pour les inscrits
<Neo31> w ken ya7dha poster behi on peut imprimer pe etre
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> makkan chokri rahou kammal son site
<sarhan> taw nkalmou chokri
<Neo31> ki tchoufou 9ollou y7adhar design de badges
<sarhan> elbera7 3aweni
<sarhan> pr le site
<sarhan> taw yzid liouma
<Neo31> 9ollou ya3mal badges avec charte graphique kif hedhi sarhan http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0132748509/ref=sib_dp_pt#reader-link
<Neo31> eni ken kaptitou online taw n9ollou aussi
<Neo31> non 5alih yetlha design sarhan
<Neo31> we7line fel poster wel badges
<Neo31> ynajam yrakaz 3al poster wel badges
<EgyParadox> http://www.facebook.com/questions/233389786705476/?qa_ref=qd
<Neo31> salut EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> salut
<Neo31> when marketing will be as important as developing, contributing... we will EgyParadox
<Neo31> Shiokori matwal 3omrik
<Shiokori> Salem!
<Neo31> 7adhrilna des badges pour le UGJ
<Shiokori> chfemma Neo31
<Shiokori> ?
<Neo31> <Neo31> 9ollou ya3mal badges avec charte graphique kif hedhi sarhan http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0132748509/ref=sib_dp_pt#reader-link
<EgyParadox> oh ok
<Neo31> w ken t7ibb a3mal design de poster en concurence avec Amal
<Neo31> comme ca on aura un poster de garantie au moins
<Neo31> * sarhan (~sarhan@197.0.116.151) has joined #ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> re
<sarhan> désolé
<sarhan> kel 3ada
<sarhan> 93adt na7ki wa7di
<Neo31> ca doit pas s'afficher sarhan ton ip
<Neo31> reconfigure ton irc client
<sarhan> Neo31, oui prb mel freenode
<Neo31> a bon !
<sarhan> netsplit
<sarhan> sarhan est encore loggé chez eux
<sarhan> donc ki nconnecti y9oli nickname registred
<Neo31> Shiokori
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> ca roule ?
<Neo31> trak7ilna badges ?
<Shiokori> Neo31, ok
<sarhan> 2 badges
<Neo31> 7ott fihom le logo Ubuntu Tunisia
<Neo31> w 7ott fihom
<sarhan> le logo sponsor
<Neo31> texte
<icone_sabri> ena 3andi badge
<Shiokori> taw nchouf déja Amel win weslet fel poster
<icone_sabri> mte3 nizarus
<sarhan> ya icone_sabri romdhan 3amel fik enti :P
<Neo31> Ubuntu Tunisia Global Jam
<Shiokori> asma3
<Shiokori> déja femma 7adhrin nn?
<Neo31> w 7ott le logo mte3 el koura el ardhia en arriere plan (hawka kif el chibka pour representer koura ardhia tal9a fel artworks du UGJ)
<sarhan> t7ebou je m'occupe du badge?
<Neo31> w 7ott blassa pour les noms
<sarhan> Shiokori, occupe toi du poster ena du badge
<Neo31> pour le moment a3malha bidha w titktib bel stilou
<sarhan> walla elzouz on fait
<sarhan> et Neo31 choisi le meilleur
<Neo31> w ken kamalna bekri taw nwaliw na3mlouha bel PC w natb3hom
<Shiokori> ok sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, a3tini logo du sponsor?
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Shiokori> sarhan, te5dem bel dropbox?
<sarhan> Shiokori, non ubuntu one :P
<Shiokori> ok sarhan
<Neo31> sarhan on met UPS, SupTech et IAER
<Neo31> tal9ahom sur ups.ens.tn
<sarhan> Neo31, ils ont des logos?
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> le site n'est pas valide Neo31
<Neo31> je v voir high quality et je les envoie demain (hawka chedou rwe7kom belli mawjoudine 3al site en attendant el high quality)
<Neo31> zid www
<Neo31> www.ups.ens.tn
<sarhan> malla webmasters
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> yeppp
<Neo31> ma tchala9ch
<sarhan> 7ata gov.tn kif kif
<sarhan> b3ethtelhom mail ma7abouch yesm3ouni T_T
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Neo31> itlha b5idmtik w a5tak mel site mte3hom
<Neo31> taw ysal7ouh inchalah
<Shiokori> Neo31, t7eb nlem groupe behi lel equipe média sur facebook, mais jtrouve pas que c une bonne idée
<Shiokori> 3andek fekra Neo31 ?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> pk pas une bonne ide
<Shiokori> *n7eb -_-
<Neo31> g pas compri
<Neo31> chnia l'idee ?
<Neo31> limilna equipe media ubuntu-tn
<Shiokori> na3mel esm lel equipe média w groupe facebook?
<Neo31> mouch fi blassa o5ra wa7adhom
<nizarus> bon time to 9adhya see you
<Shiokori> wella chanel?
<nizarus> @++
<Neo31> non Shiokori
<icone_sabri> see nizarus
<Shiokori> ++ nizarus
<Neo31> le groupe c ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> et la contribution ca reste ouverte a tlm
<Neo31> lim equipe ta7t el ubuntu-tn
<icone_sabri> esme3o el 7dith hehdh al kol et j'ai pas une information sur la réunion aprés le rupture du jeun !
<Shiokori> sinon nab3ath 3al ML
<Neo31> chehia tayba nizar
<icone_sabri> asma3 Shiokori , fait un sondage
<Neo31> du jeun?
<icone_sabri> fatra
<Shiokori> sondage?
<Neo31> ok Shiokori pour ML
<icone_sabri> oui
<Shiokori> eni 5ammamt, voila nab3ath email
<icone_sabri> ti 9olet sondage
<Neo31> sinon ca doit rester tjr dans Ubuntu-tn et ouvert pour tt les membres ubuntu tn
<icone_sabri> ti cheme
<icone_sabri> moodle
<Neo31> et pas une equipe externe sparee
<Neo31> c l'essentiel Shiokori
<Neo31> apres tu fait sur fb groupe page ou ml kifkif
<Shiokori> n9ouL fih lelli y7eb yji m3ana ycontactini? yod5oL lel groupe yji lel chat IRC?
<Shiokori> fhemt chno9sed?
<Neo31> preparer annonce ndhifa et on va publier sur la page si tu ve
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ycontactina 3al mailing liste ou groupe fb ou page
<Shiokori> lblem c ke j'ai pas une idée a quoi dire lol
<Neo31> et kif nkaptiw 7add tebi3 el media nab3thouhoulik
<Neo31> tsaraf chokri
<Shiokori> voila!
<Neo31> barra raka7 el poster tawa trouve toi des idees pour le poster
<Shiokori> ok :D
<Neo31> haya5ana3mal taf9ida fb w nafsa3
<Neo31> chehia tayba
<Neo31> icone_sabri wa9tech youfa romdhan, el ssiem mouch behilik
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> chehia tayba
<Shiokori> chehiya tayba Neo31
<icone_sabri> Neo31:  peut etre :p
<icone_sabri> cheheya tayeba
<icone_sabri> ema ye5i fema réunion be3ed ou pas
<Shiokori> ping sarhan
<sarhan> léhi ya Shiokori
<Shiokori> ok
<sarhan> icone_sabri, hadi heya la reunion
<icone_sabri> sarhan: bekri
<icone_sabri> 9olet fema réunion aprés rupture du jeun
<sarhan> lé
<sarhan> 9olt belekchi
<sarhan> ama haw tout le monde était la
<sarhan> on l'a fait
<Shiokori> sarhan, c sur
<Shiokori> lol
<icone_sabri> oui oui, balekchi ou fema kolehom bab we7ed ;)
<icone_sabri> ma3neha fema wela la
<icone_sabri> ken fema we9tesh
<Shiokori> nn
<icone_sabri> mm
<icone_sabri> mzemer
<icone_sabri> a
<Shiokori> mais taw netla9aw mba3d c sur!
<icone_sabri> inchallah
<chocolat_> slt
<Shiokori> salut chocolat_
<sarhan> chocolat_, cha3malt fel poster?
<Shiokori> ping chocolat_ !
<chocolat_> hani nekhdem fih tawa
<chocolat_> deja
<chocolat_> behi j c po n7ebb nekhou raykom
<Shiokori> juste une idée proposé par sarhan!
<chocolat_> el background na3malha fet7a ou ghamka jc po
<chocolat_> behi chnia l'idee?
<sarhan> chocolat_, mettre un globe dans le background :P
<sarhan> chocolat_, voir la page du ugj
<Shiokori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Shiokori> voir ça
<chocolat_> deja 3malt globe
<chocolat_> fil back groun
<chocolat_> deyer biha bug w
<Shiokori> sarhan, a propos les badges on pe s'inspirer mel artwork hedhoum
<sarhan> Shiokori, c ce que je fais ;)
<Shiokori> lool
<sarhan> j'ai pris le svg et je le transforme
<Shiokori> ok, on utilise ubuntu one sinn tu nous envoi un preview chocolat_ sarhan
<sarhan> Shiokori, je crois ubuntu one ne fournit pas de lien de telechargement
<Shiokori> personellement j'utilise dropbox pour les fichiers
<sarhan> uploadez votre travail sur la partie artwork du wiki
<chocolat_> behi pr moi d'ici l 22h nkamal 7aja ta3tiwni raukom sinn nbadal
<chocolat_> oki ?
<sarhan> ok merci amal :)
<Shiokori> ok chocolat_ !
<chocolat_> ok alle j go maintenant 7achetkom b 7aja ??
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> fais un tour ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<sarhan> en bas ya le artwork
<chocolat_> oui deja 7attethom kodemi
<sarhan> good
<chocolat_> nekhou fi fekra menhom
<chocolat_> :)
<chocolat_> merci
<sarhan> merci de ta participation chocolat_
<chocolat_> de r1 :) glad to help
<chocolat_> :D
<chocolat_> chahia tayba :)
<Shiokori> ping sarhan
<sarhan> wi choko?
<sarhan> pong Shiokori
<Shiokori> han netfehmou 3al dimension mte3 el Badge
<sarhan> Shiokori, a3mlou 480 x 200?
<Shiokori> enti 5tart hekka?
<sarhan> non
<Shiokori> mela?
<sarhan> ena 465 240
<Shiokori> eni 7attit bussiness card model :p
<sarhan> 9adeh?
<sarhan> Shiokori, a3mel 480x250
<Shiokori> 9/5 cm
<Shiokori> par cm?
<sarhan> px
<sarhan> tsaref en ctm
<sarhan> ena j'utilise gimp
<Shiokori> nn jve dire 9addeh cm!
<sarhan> 9/5
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, regarde https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork :)
<elacheche_anis> salam les gars :)
<icone_sabri> oué
<icone_sabri> j'ai vue , cé bo
<elacheche_anis> :D
<icone_sabri> excellant job Anis §
<elacheche_anis> Thx bro :)
<elacheche_anis> Shiokori, mara7bi yé 5ouya achra9atil anwar :)
<elacheche_anis> aya salam les gars nimchi indiz féha dora rassi wji3ni mil page wiki XD, chéhya taiba icone_sabri :)
<icone_sabri> chaheya tayeba elacheche_anis
<icone_sabri> merci
<Shiokori> elacheche_anis, ahla!
<elacheche_anis> taw Shiokori !! :p nimchi na3mal dora inrata7 rassi w injik na7kiw fil l'article illi 3maltlik fih tag fil G+, kén mé ritouch barra a3mal tallla :D
<Chikori> :D
<Chikori> Ping sarhan
<sarhan> Chikori, kamalt ena :P
<Chikori> trah ab3ath!
<Chikori> let me see!
<Chikori> sarhan, mouc Chikori ?
<Chikori> mouch 5ir?
<sarhan> 7otha chikourya
<sarhan> ahawka chocolat ou chikourya wenjibou we7ed 9ahwa
<sarhan> Chikori, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork#A2011
<Neo31> elacheche_anis
<Neo31> elacheche_anis
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<Neo31> need some assistance at UPS. elacheche_anis Chikori
<sarhan> Neo31, check my badge
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork#A2011
<Neo31> wine ?
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> j'attends le reste des sponsor en hd
<sarhan> 5ater j'ai trouvé trop petits
<Neo31> y aura 3 logos sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, il y a de la place
<Neo31> couleur de visitor pas cool
<Neo31> le reste cool sarhan
<Chikori> ok fin de grève de fin :P
<sarhan> Neo31, 7atta ena 9olt :P
<sarhan> att j'update
<Chikori> see u nex time
<sarhan> c'est fait Neo31
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, après cha9an elfatr je vais upload le logo de la page
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> 3malt we7ed l9it sa source fi artwork ubuntu-**
<Neo31> ken 3andik XCF sarhan machi m3ak par mail, 5anna3mal dharbtine si tu ve
<sarhan> j'ai oublié le pays
<sarhan> Neo31, badge?
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> haya j'y go see ya
<Neo31> taw na7kiw le soir inchalah
<Neo31> sinon demain
<sarhan> Neo31, http://www.mediafire.com/?bxge2kjkbi9m1s1
<sarhan> haya chahya tayba
<Neo31> u2
<Chikori> elacheche_anis,
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek Chikori
<Chikori> sa77a chribtek :D
<Chikori> pfff
<Chikori> El PC bech tech3il fih ennar
<sarhan> hh
<Chikori> gnome-shell 105 Mo
<Chikori> !!!
<sarhan> haha
<sarhan> ech lazek et5oun fi unity
<Chikori> :'(
<Chikori> I should Not
<Chikori> ehm ehm
<Chikori> u_u
<sarhan> ping Chikori
<Chikori> pong
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis
<Chikori> sarhan,
<sarhan> Chikori, que pense tu de ca comme image pour la page fb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=fbbanner.png
<Chikori> simple w mezyena :D
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> 3maltha ki klit elkafteji
<Chikori> zid fetta7 fel gris
<Chikori> tatla3 a7la
<sarhan> fais le ahawka 9odemek elpng :P
<sarhan> Chikori, enti chef de l'equipe media rahou :D
<Chikori> LoL
<Chikori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=UGJAM-11.09.png
<Chikori> chouf
<Chikori> sar conflit fel wiki barra go conf it
<Chikori> 7ottheli fel liste
<Chikori> :P
<sarhan> ok
<Chikori> wa9teh yar7ak essite ejjdid?
<sarhan> bienott
<sarhan> ya Chikori yehlkek a23lech d5alna fard w9at lel wiki
<Chikori> LooL
<Chikori> mnin na3ref 3lik xD
<Chikori> eni kont n7arbet w n'edit ye5i l9itek savit
<Chikori> :p
<sarhan> Chikori, het taswirtek
<Chikori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=UGJAM-11.09.png
<sarhan> 7atta fel esm 3amlet conflid m3a rou7ha
<sarhan> ahla crack3r sa7a chribtek
<sarhan> salut nsaier sa7a chribtek
<sarhan> Chikori, le conflid est reglé
<nsaier> wa alaykom asselem
<crack3r> salut sarhan, ya3tik essa7a
<nsaier> saha chribitkom lkol
<nsaier> ch3andkom tawa ?
<Chikori> sarhan,
<sarhan> nsaier, 3ana chay :)
<sarhan> nsaier, c'est un canal de discussion ni plus ni moins
<nsaier> ih fammech barnemij ...
<Chikori> aya bonne soirée a tous
<Chikori> =)
<sarhan> nsaier, chouf fel talvza elbaramej moch houni
<nsaier> ye a5 sahan na7ki houni fammech formation willa 7aja about UBUNTU
<sarhan> Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  Prochain cours "Initiation au Packaging le  19/08/2011 à 23h00 (GMT+1) dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-clasroom ***|| Prochaine réunion le dimanche 21/08/2011  à --:-- ||
<sarhan> kol chay maktoub :)
<sarhan> ma 3lik ken ta9ra
<nsaier> thx Mr sarhan , hikka nit3emlou m3a les debutant mte3 UBUNTU ... bonne contunuation
<nsaier> ataw na9ra fi blassa o5ra
<sarhan> nsaier, ech mda5el hedea fi heda
<sarhan> débutant maya3refech ya9ra?
<sarhan> 5ouya raja3 rou7ek 9bal matecritiqui la3bed
<sarhan> ou rabi yehdik
<nsaier> aaaamin
<nour_al_imen> Assalem Alaykom tlm
<Neo31> salam nour_al_imen
<nour_al_imen> ws
<nour_al_imen> en réponse à ta rq à propos de la vid
<nour_al_imen> tu pourrais chercher l'un des membres pour le faire ?
<nour_al_imen> pong Neo31
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> pong nour_al_imen
<Neo31> contacte chokri imen
<nour_al_imen> cette liste là dvt moi, ils sont tous occupés ?
<nour_al_imen> Merci de le faire toi. j'y vais pr travailer
<Neo31> explik kel vid nour_al_imen
<Neo31> y a des priorite nour_al_imen
<nour_al_imen> la vid comment installer Ub
<Neo31> c pas une priorite nour_al_imen
<nour_al_imen> I know et il y des gens qui ne font rien
<Neo31> UGJ et classrom packaging top priority mnt
<nour_al_imen> oui c vrai mais s'il y a qlqn qui n'a rien à faire prkoi pas
<nour_al_imen> t'en dis ?
<Neo31> oui nour_al_imen
<Neo31> chouf mela
<nour_al_imen> et je crois qu'il y en a bcp
<nour_al_imen> je connais pas bcp de membres moi
<Neo31> ama essaye de commencer a planifier une pub pour UGJ
<nour_al_imen> laisse tomber j'y vais
<Neo31> faut pas devier bcp
<nour_al_imen> et puis je mettrais une annonce sur le grp peut être que qlqn le fera
<Neo31> j'ai deja expliquer que c un event critique pour notre communaute et pas un event classique
<nour_al_imen> explique !
<Neo31> je te met au couran du plan dont on a discutter la3chia
<Neo31> j'explik koi nour_al_imen ?
<nour_al_imen> critiq classiq
<Neo31> c notre premiere participation a un ubuntu GLOBAL Jam
<Neo31> il faut pas rater
<Neo31> on echoue dans cet event et c la kata
<Neo31> si on reussit cette annee
<Neo31> on peut faire un grand buzz next year et faire des choses de plus avancee
<Neo31> on a tjr fait des conferences classiques, time to contribute to Ubuntu OS
<nour_al_imen> ok donc votre strat pr que ça réussit ?
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> je parlais de ca
<nour_al_imen> je me concentre avec vous alors
<Neo31> tal9a ay we7id we5ou charge fel event hedha ma t9olouch ya3mal 7aja o5ra pr le moment
<Neo31> sarhan chokri et amal yrak7ou fel poster wel padges
<Neo31> badges
<Neo31> oui c ca nour_al_imen
<sarhan> Neo31, tu vas être content
<Neo31> 7adhrilna strategie de pub
<sarhan> Neo31, ils fournissent un lien d'inscription sur le loco :)
<Neo31> des phrase du genre
<Neo31> Premiere en Tunisie
<Neo31> 7ajet ki hakka
<sarhan> Neo31, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/
<Neo31> w 5amimilna si on peut publier autre part que sur net
<Nour_al_imen_> re
<Neo31> contacte Jawhara FM w ittassal bel animateur du programme HighTech
<Neo31> 9ollou il y aura un Ubuntu Global Jam en tunisie pour la premiere fois
<Neo31> comme information mouch pub
<sarhan> oui ken pub taw y9olek 5aless
<Neo31> 9ollou 3andhom open invitation bach ya7dhrou ya3mlou talla
<Neo31> kifkif, si tu pe passer l'info a qq press
<Neo31> mouch pub sarhan
<Nour_al_imen_> c avec que tu parles Neo31  ?
<Neo31> info
<Nour_al_imen_> ou avec sarhan
<sarhan> hh
<Neo31> ken y7ibou yejbdou y9oulou Ubuntu-TN ils ont fait ca
<Neo31> mar7ba bih
<Neo31> y7ibou yjiw visite kifkif
<sarhan> Nour_al_imen_, ya7ki m3ak 3andou se3a
<Neo31> ma y7ibouch no problem
<Nour_al_imen_> i was disc
<Neo31> log
<sarhan> Neo31, check this http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/
<Nour_al_imen_> ok fikra bèhia
<Neo31> bref nour, rak7ilna strategie behia
<Nour_al_imen_> vous me donnez une liste des émissions?
<Neo31> on commence a appliquer des jeudi inchalah
<Nour_al_imen_> il y a quoi sur RTCI et moza?
<Neo31> je connais qu'il y a HighTech a Jawhara FM une emission technologie
<Neo31> sinon fait la recherche :)
<Nour_al_imen_> in cha Allah
<Nour_al_imen_> d'autres remarq avt q j quitte ?
<Neo31> wa9tech tibda strategie 7adhra w wadh7a nour_al_imen ?
<Nour_al_imen_> tu me donnes des détails c pas hakkek, je viens de mobiliser une équipe pour la pub sur FB
<Nour_al_imen_> d'ailleurs vous remarquez 50 pers ou plus
<Nour_al_imen_> entre aujourd'hui a l'aube
<Nour_al_imen_> et now
<Nour_al_imen_> sinon je vais contacter les radios comme vous le dites
<Nour_al_imen_> la télé c vraiment déphasée
<Nour_al_imen_> mais je crois que les forums c bien
<Nour_al_imen_> keftaji et tunisia sat
<Nour_al_imen_> d'autres propo?
<Nour_al_imen_> sitions
<Nour_al_imen_> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_imen_> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_imen_> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong Nour_al_imen_
<Neo31> sry
 * Neo31 reading msgsg
<Neo31> oui Nour_al_imen_
<Neo31> voila c ca
<Neo31> na3tik fikra 3al programme qu'on a commencer a preparer
<Neo31> pour toi
<Neo31> inchalah ca sera publie des ouverture des inscrit jeudi
<Neo31> donc
<Neo31> 1ere journee ca va etre porte ouverte le matin
<Neo31> y aura conference de Nizarus pour presenter notre LoCo, la philosphie des logiciels libre et Ubuntu
<Neo31> le titre de ca conf est : A la (re)decouverte de Ubuntu
<Neo31> apres on fait une install party
<Neo31> et les utilisateurs sont le bienvenue pour faire une install sur leurs PC
<Nour_al_imen_> on a à apporter nos laptop?
<Neo31> (on va contacter notre loco contact pour voir si on a encore des CDs du LoCo pack a distribuer)
<Neo31> c un choix Nour_al_imen_
<Nour_al_imen_> il y a des pc sionon la bas?
<Neo31> ceux qui on fait l'inscrit les 15 premiers auron des PC sur place
<Neo31> et hebergement garantie
<Neo31> ..
<Neo31> mais g bien dit ke le matin c porte ouverte
<Nour_al_imen_> ok
<Neo31> pour grand publique
<Neo31> donc on fait une install party
<Neo31> et ceux qui veulent de l'assistance pour installer sur leurs PC sont le bienvenue apres la conf de Nizarus
<Neo31> puis c fini
<Neo31> la3chia yo93dou les inscrit qui vont contribuer
<Neo31> et il feron l'atelier de Upgrade testing
<Neo31> 2eme journee
<Neo31> matin formation translation et packaging
<Neo31> la3chia contribution translation et packaging en parallele
<elacheche_anis> re.. sa7a chribitkom :) Neo31 sarhan & Nour_al_imen_ ... Qu'est ce que j'ai raté Neo31 ?
<Neo31> 3eme jr continuation des contributions
<Neo31> la3chia un peut de documentation
<Neo31> c tout
<sarhan> Neo31, nestana fik pour la longitude
<Neo31> d'ici jeudi je vais verifier les moyens a l'universite de sousse et determiner le nombre max d'inscrits
<Neo31> ok sarhan 1mn
<Neo31> elacheche_anis fetik chtar 3omrik
<Neo31> ma tafsa3ch 3andi ma na7ki m3ak elacheche_anis
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen_ c'est claire le programme ? kima 9otlik mizilna nrak7ou fi qq details importants
<Neo31> pour le moment c juste fikra lik enti bach ta3raf chnouwa bach na3mlou et tt
<Neo31> ok ?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ouf, imen timeout
<Neo31> re elacheche_anis
<Neo31> mizilt en stage ?
<elacheche_anis> re Neo31
<elacheche_anis> non Neo31 kén jit en stage innajam inraka7 il wiki ilyoum éni!!?
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis ghodwa tahbatli lel UPS ?
<Neo31> 3andik du boulo elacheche_anis
<Neo31> on doit mettre en place un access point wifi et verifier que c accessible aux visiteurs lors du UGJ
<elacheche_anis> fine jét UPS? éni habbit il HS demain :)
<nour__> re
<Neo31> on doit aussi mettre en place un apt-cacher pour optimiser la bande passante
<Neo31> ta7t l'annex elacheche_anis
<nour__> on a terminé ?
<Neo31> oui nour__
<Neo31> hawka fasartlik le programme
<Neo31> on prepare encore qq details
<Neo31> donc t'es a jour la
<Neo31> 7adhrilna barnemij
<Neo31> et on commence a bouger le jeudi inchalah
<Neo31> ken 5latna fel wa9t
<elacheche_anis> emmmm, ok Neo31 j'aurai besoin de quoi?? J'améne mon laptop?
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<nour__> ok assalem alaykom
<Neo31> je peut mettre a ta disposition une machine virtuelle pour le serveur cacher
<Neo31> wa alaykom esalam nour__
<Neo31> et taw nchoufou kifech pour le point d'acces, tu doit le connecter et verifier que ca marche bien. le configurer
<Neo31> apres taw nwasslou lel salle elli bach ni5dmou fiha inchalah :)
<elacheche_anis> ok, Neo31 je serai avec un ami.. j'espére bien que ça va pas prendre du temps :D peut tu m'envoyé ce que je doit faire exactement pour que je me prépare dès maintenant?
<Neo31> on doit aussi preparer qq chose pour le streaming
<Neo31> sarhan on peut avoir un vps avant le UGJ?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> mais pourquoi faire?
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> ok, Neo31 je serai avec un ami.. j'espére bien que ça va pas prendre du temps :D peut tu m'envoyé ce que je doit faire exactement pour que je me prépare dès maintenant?
<Neo31> elacheche_anis g deja expliker ce ke tu va faire
<Neo31> wifi et apt-cacher et streaming
<elacheche_anis> d'accord.. et le vps pourquoi faire?*
<Neo31> s'assurer de la fesabilite de reservation de la salle, et du transfer des PC des 2 labs, disponibilite d'alimentation, cablage reseau..
<Neo31> le vps pour un serveur audio
<Neo31> pour partager avec autres loco teams arabes
<elacheche_anis> d'accord..
<Neo31> bien :)
<Neo31> 9olli chnouwa tist7a9 bach ti5dim
<Neo31> pour le moment je pe mettre a ta disposition une VM pour le apt-cacher
<Neo31> si t'as besoin d'un serveur physique je pe essayer de voir si c possible
<Neo31> on pe partager les taches, pe etre n3awnik fel apt-cacher
<Neo31> wa9tech tit3adda elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> pour confirmer
<Neo31> ca sera ouvert de 8h30 a 15h
<elacheche_anis> inchallah inji avant 10h.. prépare la VM et donne moi un accès via ssh c'est tout pour le moment..
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> c bon :)
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, t'as remarqué ce que j'ai dit ou pas?? je serai pas seul!!
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ton ami il va aider ou koi
<Neo31> explik dawrou fel i3rab
<Neo31> walla just company
<elacheche_anis> ça causera pas de problèmes??
<Neo31> 9olli 9ball
<Neo31> just company ?
<elacheche_anis> déjà 3malt m3éh programme ilyoum béch nahibtou demain il sousse et HS éni nimchi lil isitcom inraka7 war9it stage w houwa mich ychouf laptop fi sousse..
<Neo31> ma3neha just companie
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> il est ubuntiste ou pa ?
<elacheche_anis> pour l'instant oui, amma ynajjam y3éwine déjà néwi béch yahdhar fil UGJ houwa, ma3néha yssé3dou béch y3éwine..
<Neo31> ou utilisateur libre?
<Neo31> ouki elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> oui ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> 7abit nthabat si mondass ou pa
<elacheche_anis> :p
<Neo31> madem ubuntiste mar7ba bih
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> 9ollou yod5ol m3ana sinon
<Neo31> haya n5alik, tu aura ta vm demain inchalah
<elacheche_anis> oui néwi béch yodkhol, juste dès que mé 3andouch machine béch yikhdim mé ynajjam ya3mal chay XD
<elacheche_anis> assma3ni
<Neo31> j'essaierai de faire ce soir. je t'envoie les parametres de la machine sur ton mail
<Neo31> donc verifie ton mail avant de sortir le matin
<Neo31> si ynajam elacheche_anis
<Neo31> famma des machines ghadi
<elacheche_anis> chnouma les themes illi méziltou mé lkitolhomch des animateurs fil UGJ?
<Neo31> il pe configurer le access point
<elacheche_anis> oki
<Neo31> preske saye
<Neo31> il faut confirmer qq1 pour la documentation de l'event lui mm
<Neo31> sinon taw nzidou na7kiw ghodwa. t3ibt mel irc wel clavier
<Neo31> ktibt jarayed hal ayamet
<elacheche_anis> chnouwa presque?? ma3néha ilcolhom complet ou pas
<elacheche_anis> ?
<elacheche_anis> oki oki
<elacheche_anis> aya bn méla :)
<Neo31> translation c bon upgrade testing c bon packaging c bon
<Neo31> docuementation normalement luna ou toi je c pa
<Neo31> on doit confirmer ca
<Neo31> je v voir si luna pe venir
<Neo31> ti bref ca sera dernier jour, on verra ce que on pe faire
<icone_sabri> bonsoir
<icone_sabri> elacheche_anis:
<icone_sabri> re9ed
<Neo31> bsr, ++
<icone_sabri> Neo31:
<Neo31> ah elacheche_anis il faut graver 20 CD 11.10 version beta un jour avant l'event
<Neo31> je te contacte si nous auron besoin d'aide
<Neo31> bye all
<icone_sabri> bye Neo31
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir icone_sabri :D oui kont ré9id w haw mich narja3 XD :D
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribtik icone_sabri
<elacheche_anis> bye Neo31
<chocolat_> sa77a chribetkom ye jme3a :)
<elacheche_anis> ya3tik issa7a chocolat_
<chocolat_> Neo31:  barra chouf tes msg fb
<chocolat_> 3aychek 3aychek elacheche_anis
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik chocolat_
<elacheche_anis> aya salam les gars :)
<Nour_mazrouba> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
<Nour_mazrouba> ping Neo31
<Nour_mazrouba> ping Neo31
<Nour_mazrouba> ping Neo31
<Nour_mazrouba> ping Neo31
<Nour_mazrouba> ping Neo31
<Nour_mazrouba> Neo31:  tu le lis plus tard, une modification su texte de l'annonce Classroom s'impose, primo au nom de la page et non au nom Mr Nizar, deuxio : le texte doit être plus motivant ressemblant au texte écrit sur le blog et invoquant le global jam comme pub prèliminaire
<Nour_mazrouba> ceci s'impose d'urgence puisque je suis en train de publier l'event every were
<Nour_mazrouba> and it should be an attrative ad
<Nour_mazrouba> thx
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> pong Nour_mazrouba
 * Neo31 reading
<Neo31> ok Nour_mazrouba
<Nour_mazrouba> et puis lorsque tu le crée au nom de la page
<Neo31> on peut creer un autre vent avec la page, et on reserve pour l'ouverture de l'inscription
<Nour_mazrouba> faut signaler au membres de l'ancien event
<Nour_mazrouba> l'admin envoie un msg à tous pr dire on a migrer vers cette event
<Neo31> des qu'on ouvre l'inscription on utilise le prmier event pour informer les utilisateurs a passer a l'event d'inscri
<Neo31> ks tu pense
<Neo31> ?
<Nour_mazrouba> on fait maintenant un event d'inscri qu'elle s'ouvre après demain
<Neo31> je v annoncer : migration dans qq jours
<Neo31> ok
<Nour_mazrouba> et lorsq l'inscri s'ouvre on envoie on dit c ouvert
<Neo31> ok
<Nour_mazrouba> mais ping Neo31  je parle du classroom
<Nour_mazrouba> l'annonce de la class
<Neo31> du classroom ou global jam ?
<Neo31> y a pas d'inscrit pour le global jam
<Nour_mazrouba> class concentrate
<Nour_mazrouba> je suis en train de publier class partt
<Neo31> je ve dire
<Neo31> y a pas d'inscri pour le classroom
<Neo31> dsl d5alt fi 7itt
<Nour_mazrouba> et je veux qu'elle comporte en elle une pub au glob
<Neo31> oui Nour_mazrouba ok
<Nour_mazrouba> lis juste ça tu comprends
<Neo31> vasy prepare un event a partir de la page
<Nour_mazrouba> donc ce text de Mr niz sera mieux que celui mis
<Nour_mazrouba> Un brève billet pour vous annoncer que notre communauté Ubuntu Tunisie organise une session classroom intitulé Initiation au Packaging. Le classroom sera animé par Mohammed Adnène Trojette un développeur Debian Tunisien et se déroulera le vendredi 19 août 2011 à 23h00 sur le salon IRC #ubuntu-tn-classroom. Ce classroom sera une bonne occasion pour préparer le prochain Ubuntu Global Jam.
<Nour_mazrouba> et on mets aussi le lien du GJ
<Nour_mazrouba> clair ?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ca roule
<Neo31> ca va pas creer une confusion
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> !? ca peut creer une confusion 2 events surtout ke la date est tres proche la
<Neo31> il vaut mieux garder le mm event
<Neo31> je v voir comment te mettre admin pour regler le texte
<Neo31> u r event admin Nour_mazrouba
<Nour_mazrouba> باهي اما كيفاش مش نعملوا ماتر آ جور الفان؟
<Nour_mazrouba> comment faire metre à jour tt les fans ?
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> mettre a jour tt les fans?
<Neo31> g pas compri de koi tu parle
<Neo31> on fait pas un nouveau event pour le classrom Nour_mazrouba
<Nour_mazrouba> oui j'ai compris pas la peine de le redire
<Nour_mazrouba> mais cherche une sol au lieu mettre à jour
<Nour_mazrouba> merci
<Nour_mazrouba> nous avons le plaisir je veux la remplace le LOCO Team tunisien a la plaisir
<Nour_mazrouba> t'en dis ?
<Neo31> !
<Nour_mazrouba> laisse je reviens ds qlqs mn tu comprendra
 * Neo31 lost
<Nour_mazrouba> s
<Neo31> 1mn
<Neo31> le texte de nizarus n'est pas mal Nour_mazrouba. c simple et directe
<Nour_mazrouba> j'ai prefèré celui qu'il a mis sur son blog
<Nour_mazrouba> car il introduit le global
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> vasy
<Neo31> t'es admin Nour_mazrouba
<Neo31> tu passe lien ?
<Nour_mazrouba> quoi?
<Nour_mazrouba> g pas compris?
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> t'est admin de la page de l'event Nour_mazrouba
<Neo31> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=224816880897451
<Neo31> tu peut mettre a jour le text de nizarus
<Nour_mazrouba> oui Neo31  j'y suis je bosse la dessus
<Nour_mazrouba> oui
<Neo31> (tu doit fournir un lien vers son blog dans ce cas non ?)
<Nour_mazrouba> je modifie garde l'ancien event on compare on décide
<Nour_mazrouba> tu as l'ancien là ?
<Nour_mazrouba> garde le je vais mettre à jour now
<Neo31> Nour_mazrouba
<Neo31> on compare koi ?
<Neo31> y a pas d'ancien event on garde le mm
<Nour_mazrouba> les deux annonces peut etr que tu trouveras que j'en fais trop
<Neo31> ah non
<Neo31> normal
<Neo31> juste ne creer pas un autre event pour le packagin ca va faire des confusions
<Neo31> garde le mm et met le text a jour
<Nour_mazrouba> oui bs
<Neo31> ok
<Nour_mazrouba> va voir now
<Nour_mazrouba> ping Neo31
<Nour_mazrouba> Et là Neo31  STP nous devons développer le texte du GLobal Jam si ça ne te dérange pas, j'y vais le faire aussi ?
<Neo31> re
<Nour_mazrouba> t'as l'impression que j'en fais trop ?
<Neo31> nour vasy, mais tu change pas directement le text du global jam tu passe par moi et je met en place
<Neo31> non Nour_mazrouba
<Nour_mazrouba> oui oui pas de pb
<Neo31> c tres bien ce ke tu fait
<Nour_mazrouba> ok
<Nour_mazrouba> je sais
<Neo31> pour se preparer au prochain Global Jam non ?
<Neo31> si t'as copier du blog de nizarus y a pas un lien vers l'article de son blog
<Nour_mazrouba> http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/08/classroom-initiation-au-packaging
<Neo31> tu doit lui demander si tu peut copier une partie de l'article
<Neo31> sinon on met un lien vers son blog
<Nour_mazrouba> c pas libre ?
<Neo31> c Creative Commons je pense
<Neo31> Creative Commons c libre, mais tu doit mentionner l'auteur
<Nour_mazrouba> tte façon j'ai changé
<Neo31> et voir si t'as droit de modifier ou pas
<Nour_mazrouba> oui mais il est admin
<Neo31> ca change rien kil est admin
<Neo31> ce contenu appartien a son blog normalement
<Neo31> contacte nizarus dans tt les cas
<Nour_mazrouba> pkoi on se complique la vie comme telle?
<Neo31> il faut lui informer
<Nour_mazrouba> dac je dois le faire moi ?
<Neo31> complique? c du respect Nour_mazrouba c pas de la complication
<Nour_mazrouba> non mais parce que déjà j'ai modifié j'ai pris juste l'idée
<Neo31> tu veut que qq1 copie et modifie ton travail sans te mentionner ni t'informer de ca!?
<Nour_mazrouba> pas de pb si c une phrase oui
<Neo31> lui il dira pas non, mais du respect qu'on lui demande. mouch bach y9olna mettez mon nom sinon effacer le text mais kima 9otlik
<Neo31> euh ok
<Neo31> whatever
<Nour_mazrouba> je sais Neo31  mais à mon avis, il fallait le faire avt
<Nour_mazrouba> et non après
<Neo31> Nour_mazrouba t'as lu la creative commns une fois ?
<Nour_mazrouba> oui
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> oui
<Nour_mazrouba> je m'attendais à ce que tu le propose
<Nour_mazrouba> tu ne l'as pas fait je me suis dit c bon
<Nour_mazrouba> fhimt ?
<Neo31> ouki
<Neo31> g metionner qu'on doit mettre un lien vers l'article de son blog des le debut
<Nour_mazrouba> bon là c à toi de le faire Si tu veux bien
<Neo31> mais t'as pas fait
<Nour_mazrouba> ça fait pas joli les liens de partout
<Neo31> si on met un lien vers l'article original c bon
<Nour_mazrouba> fais ce que tu veux comme tu veux brabbi
<Neo31> il faut lui demander alors
<Neo31> ya hedhi ya hedhi
<Neo31> ok
<Nour_mazrouba> fais ce que tu veux
<Neo31> je v lui parler
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> laisse comme ca mnt
<Neo31> je m'en occupe de contacter nizarus inchalah Nour_mazrouba ansseha le7keya
<Nour_mazrouba> bon mais j'aimerais bien discuter d'un point STP
<Neo31> oui
<Nour_mazrouba> si c t à refaire comment on se comporte ?
<Neo31> refaire ?
<Neo31> tu parle de quoi
<Nour_mazrouba> pr tirer bénéfice de cette faute
<Nour_mazrouba> la prochaine fois on le contacte avt wakahaw?
<Neo31> 1mn stp
<Neo31> Nour_mazrouba on peut mettre un lien vers son blog sans le contacter normalement
<Neo31> mais sinon il faut lui demander qu'on veut copier
<Neo31> donc ca se fait en avance dans ce cas
<Nour_mazrouba> la prochaine fois je ne copie rien j'innove
<Neo31> je v lui parler cette fois :)
<Nour_mazrouba> ok oublions
<Nour_mazrouba> thx
 * Neo31 va preparer le serveur pour anis
 * Nour_mazrouba est en train d'écrire la nouvelle annonce de l'event Global jam
<WWWiii> salam
<Neo31> salut
<elacheche_anis> salam les gars :D
<Goldenscorp> sbsr tlm
<elacheche_anis> ahla Goldenscorp :)
<Goldenscorp> cava elacheche_anis
<Goldenscorp> ?
<elacheche_anis> yep :) :D w inti?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci 5/5 :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-17
<Neo31> elacheche_anis
<Neo31> 2.4Ghz; 2600MB; 300GB c bon ? pour l'apt-cacher
<elacheche_anis> normalement c'est suffisant
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> un seul core 2.4Ghz rahou elacheche_anis
<Neo31> c pas un dual
<Neo31> c une VM dont je v reserver un seul core
<elacheche_anis> ok.. KVM
<elacheche_anis> !
<Neo31> nope elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> VBox!
<Neo31> vbox :)
<Neo31> yep
<elacheche_anis> ok
<Neo31> c pas mal vbox
<Neo31> et on va utiliser pour 3 jours seulement :)
<elacheche_anis> oui je sais
<Neo31> stanneni qq minutes taw na3tik access lel system elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ok
<Neo31> chnouwa n7ott username elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> userver c bon ?
<elacheche_anis> oui, 7ot illi yodhorlik :)
<Neo31> ok
<elacheche_anis> 3arfi Neo31 tu connais lynx!!
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> mais j'utilise elinks
<Neo31> sinon je prefere w3m
<elacheche_anis> il a quoi d'avantage?
<Neo31> w3m suppore el mouse ;)
<Neo31> supporte
<Neo31> et tu connais w3schools biensur
<elacheche_anis> lol c'est pas un avantage :p
<Neo31> il utilise mieux les couleurs a l'ecran
<elacheche_anis> yep
<Neo31> j'm bien :)
<Neo31> la sourie en terminal c un avantage
<Neo31> acces plus rapide avec une page avec des disaines de liens
<elacheche_anis> BN @ *
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> Neo31, tu es inscrit sur cette ML https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts ?
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> nope nizarus
<Neo31> slut
<nizarus> inscrit toi il y a toujours des informations importantes pour la communauté
<nizarus> un bon travail de anis : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork :)
<Neo31> done nizarus
<nizarus> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/08/16/ubuntu-global-jam-coming-soon/
<Neo31> yepp
<Neo31> saye nizarus on a mis en place le serveur cache et bien configurer a l'UPS
<Neo31> demain mechi eni w anis on le test et on prepare un point d'acces wifi, et on verifie le nombre qu'on peut acceillir :)
<Neo31> nizarus tu sais pas ou on peut trouver un countdown pour l'ouverture des inscriptions ?
<nizarus> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/
<Neo31> ype
<Goldenscorp> bsr Neo31 nizarus
<Goldenscorp> et tlm
<Neo31> nizarus ch9awlik na3mlou l'inscri sur locodir et pas wiki
<Neo31> ?
<nizarus> Neo31, no idea pour le countdown :/
<Neo31> et on utilise le wiki juste pour coordonner le transport ett !
<nizarus> +1 Neo31 pour locodir
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> :)
<nizarus> ça insite les membres à avoir un compte launchpad
<Neo31> le wiki aussi non ?
<nizarus> hmmmmm !! possible
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Neo31> nizarus ch9awlik fel program, on le fixe demain w n7otouh 3al wiki ?
<Neo31> enfin anis tfadha kammal son stage, il sera plus libre :)
<nizarus> le programme est envoyé par mail ?
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> log chat
<Neo31> c tt
<Neo31> on le met sur wiki et on envoie par mail demain :)
<nizarus> ok
<Neo31> nizarus bach to93od m3ana a sousse walla bach tnavi ?
<Neo31> 2 nuits
<nizarus> Neo31, je préfère rentrer chez moi
<nizarus> inutile d'occuper une place qui peut servir à un autre
<Neo31> tu pe rester chez moi ken t3abew tt les places ;)
<nizarus> pas de soucis, je pense que j'aurais pas l'autorisation du ministère de l'intérieur :p
<fellag> bonsoir tout le monde :)
<Goldenscorp> bsr fellag
<nizarus> bonjour fellag
<DelphiWorld> salut les tunisiains
<fellag> bonjour Neo31 xD
<DelphiWorld> Meftah Tayeb, Algérie
<Goldenscorp> oui bjr tawa :D
<fellag> DelphiWorld, Salut et echanté :)
<Goldenscorp> bjr DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> merci ;)
<fellag> wa333 s/ Neo31 / nizarus
<fellag> :D
<DelphiWorld> mes félicitation a mes cher frères les tunisiains
<fellag> nizarus, y a quelqu'un qui a posté un commentaire et l'a ensuite supprimer sur ton blog ou quoi ? http://blog.nizarus.org/2009/09/www-tunisiatv-com-un-site-dangereux
<nizarus> j'ai trouvé notre ami DelphiWorld dans le salon u-dz
<DelphiWorld> :)
<nizarus> fellag, c'est un spam que je viens de supprimer (tu as eu une notification ?)
<fellag> ouwé je suis un fidèle lurker de ton blog x)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: en tunisy, il on toujour blocké la livebox ?
<fellag> euh sinon ton compteur de commentaire déconne un peu ou c'est comme ça ? il affiche toujours 4 cemmentaires
<nizarus> fellag, il y a : http://planet.cullt.org/
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, j'ai pas compris :/
<fellag> nizarus, c'est aussi le tien ?
<nizarus> fellag, non c'est un planet qui essaye de regrouper tous les bloggueurs tunisien du libre (je suis l'un des admins avec Zied Abid)
<nizarus> le compteur est correcte il y a 4 (3 comm + un status identi.ca)
<fellag> et les articles sont communatire ? càd que chaqu'un pourras proposé un article ?
<fellag> nizarus, ah d'accord pour le compteur
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: je veux dir la livebox de orange il l'on refusé ?
<nizarus> fellag, si tu as un blog qui parle du libre tu peux faire une inscription
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, je sais qu'il y a eu des problèmes mais je suis pas au courant des détails
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :P
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: :P
<fellag> nizarus, mon blog parle de tout et de n'importe quoi je pense pas qu'il sera accepté :S
<fellag> heu va y avoir une liveBox orange ?
<nizarus> fellag, il faudra créer un flux spécifiques aux articles qui parlent des LL et le flux sera accepté
<DelphiWorld> fellag: vous avez la 3G en tunisy mais on a pas ici
<fellag> DelphiWorld, tu parles d'une 3G le réseau est 50% du temps hs est quand ça marche bien faudra se connecté/déco une dixaines de fois par heure ...
<fellag> moi j'appelle se truc de l'arnaque pur et simple
<fellag> nizarus, ah d'accord merci pour le conseil ;) [ je suis pas vraiment fan de RSS &compagnie c'est pour ça ... ]
<Neo31> back
<fellag> wb :)
<Neo31> ah nizarus
<Neo31> nssit 7aja
<nizarus> fellag, look here tu aura toutes les infos http://planet.cullt.org/inscription.php
<Neo31> iman a utiliser une partie de l'article de ton blog dans l'info de l'event pasckaging
<Neo31> sur fb
<fellag> heu y a des avantage si j'utilise la ext4 au lieu de la 3 pour un vieux DD IDE ?
<DelphiWorld> fellag: but au moin vous avez de la data mobile
<nizarus> Neo31, mes articles sont en CC :)
<Neo31> et elle prefere de ne pas mettre un lien (pr ne pas avoir bcp de lien sur la page de l'event)
<Neo31> bref
<Neo31> on ve verifier si c possible
<Neo31> CC = mentionner l'auteur
<fellag> nizarus, mieux que la CC la WTFPL !
<Neo31> mm si on utilise une partie et pas la totalite de l'arcticle
<Neo31> c ce ke g expliker a imen
<DelphiWorld> il y a oqu'un ici qui fait de la VoIp ?
<nizarus> Neo31, tant que c'est en relation avec u-tn pas de soucis :)
<Neo31> moi DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: même moi :D
<Neo31> ok nizarus :) bien
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu utilise quoi ?
<Neo31> *
<Neo31> et toi ?
<DelphiWorld> kill -9 Neo31
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: asterisk c'est mon enmi
<Neo31> * twinkle
<Neo31> pk ?
<Neo31> ki est ton ami?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: parce que c'est la movaise app du monde
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu connai FreeSWITCH ?
<Neo31> c libre ?
<Neo31> c pas libre non ?
<DelphiWorld> neulibre !
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: libre!
<Neo31> euuh
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: http://www.FreeSwitch.Org
<Neo31> ouki
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: vous allez dancé
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: les codecs de A a Z
<Neo31> lol chwi pa un expert en tt k
<Neo31> intermediaire pe etre
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> je v m'informer ken l9it wa9t :p
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: un module Sip propre avec les transport TCP/UDP/TLS/SCTP
<Neo31> ama il est bien connu normalement je me rappel kont bach na3mal choix FreeSwitch lors de mon PFE
<Neo31> mais bon, c t un Stage de fin d'etude
<Neo31> et la majorite des centres d'appels en tunisie c du *
<Neo31> donc g pas changer
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> ca reste libre kan mm
<Neo31> bon je m'excuse
<Neo31> merci nizarus pour l'autorisation
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu connai abdelkader mosbah ?
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> next time elle le demandera avant de mettre sans nom
<DelphiWorld> qu'elle qu'un connais abdelkader mosbah ?
<nizarus> Neo31, pas de quoi, mais en fait tu parle de quelle page et quel article de Imen ?
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: si je revien en tunisy je viendrai vous voir;)
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, tu sera le bienvenu :)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus:  merci ;)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: specialeman a l'absance de benali ;)
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> nizarus l'event de packaging
<Neo31> elle a copyer une partie de ton article sur la description de l'event
<nizarus> :) elle a bien fait :)
<nizarus> déjà la moitié est écrite par Adnène
 * DelphiWorld c'est un aveugle, nizarus
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, j'ai pas compris :/
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: je suis un non voyan
<nizarus> ah DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: :)
<nizarus> et comment tu peux suivre nos discussions alors ?
<nizarus> synthèse vocale ?
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: exacteman:)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: mais maleureuseman avec windows
<nizarus> effectivement nous avions un ami qui a parlé du manque de ce genre d'outils sous ubuntu et linux en général
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: :)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: pas monke mais moin d'experiance
<nizarus> ah ok :)
<DelphiWorld> alore goodnight
<DelphiWorld> et saha shourcoum:)
<DelphiWorld> :D
<nizarus> chokran DelphiWorld
<nizarus> au plaisir de te revoir
<enahowwa> Salut
<nizarus> bonjour enahowwa
<enahowwa> bonsoir 3ad :p
<enahowwa> vous parlez de quoi exactement de quoi ici?
<Goldenscorp> bsr enahowwa
<Goldenscorp> i7kiw a3la ubuntu
<enahowwa> behi ena 3andi ubuntu 11.04 mezzel ki 3malt màj mel ubuntu 10.04
<enahowwa> mannajamch endemarih
<enahowwa> dima nemchi previous versions fel grub
<enahowwa> bech yet7al el pc
<enahowwa> sinon n7el windows
<enahowwa> chnia na3mel?
<enahowwa> Alors?
<enahowwa> Bellehi famma chkoun ya3ref walla ndégagi?
<zied> bonjour tout le monde
<zied> il n'y a pas quelque chose aujourd'hui ?
<sarhan> salut zied
<sarhan> non aujourd'hui il n'y a rien de prévu
<sarhan> regarde la description du chan tout y est :)
<zied> ok sarhan
<zied> salem nizarus
<sarhan> salam nizarus
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> ahla zied et sarhan
<zied> nizarus: alors le classroom, raconte moi, comme çà commencé ;) ?
<nizarus> zied, quel classroom
<zied> nizarus: Initiation au Packaging le  19/08/2011 à 23h00
<nizarus> c'est pour après demain et c'est grâce à l'idée de Neo et la disponibilité de adn
<zied> d'accord nizarus. c'est vraiment agréable de voir ce genre de choses dans l'équipe.
<nizarus> effectivement, les jeunes ont donnée une nouvelle vie à la communauté et ça fait plaisir
<sarhan> ping nizarus
<nizarus> pong sarhan
<sarhan> j'ai vous que vous vous êtes inscrit sur le site
<sarhan> avez vous des suggestions ou des bugs à signaler?
<nizarus> j'ai juste testé l'inscription :)
<nizarus> et elle a bien fonctionné
<sarhan> elle est pas encore au point à 100%
<sarhan> il faut que je donne l'url a l'equipe launchpad
<nizarus> j'ai pas fait autre chose de peur de perturber votre travail
<sarhan> pour qu'ils permettent l'obtension du mot de passe
<nizarus> c'est quoi le problème exactement ?
<sarhan> c'est pas un prb
<sarhan> c'est un truc fait par launchpad pour eviter le vol de données des users
<sarhan> ils permettent seulement aux url de confiance de prendre toutes les données quand ils se connectent via launchpad
<nizarus> on pourra le faire quand on aura la redirection ubuntu-tn.org
<sarhan> exactement
<sarhan> pour le moment j'ai utilisé comme alias le domaine ubuntu-tn.co.cc
<geekntuxuser> Salut all
<geekntuxuser> J'ai un petit problème avec firefox, il crash parfois et se ferme auto , ça vous a arrivé ou pas ?
<nizarus> geekntuxuser, il crash sur quelles pages ?
<geekntuxuser> nizarus : n'importe, facebook / google / blogs / cpanel / etc ... [+ flashplayer est souvent #off ]
<nizarus> souvent le crash est causé par des plugins
<nizarus> essaye de créer un profile vierge et fait un test
<nizarus> dans un terminal lance firefox -P
<geekntuxuser> Les crashs n'ont pas de temps ! ça ferme sans prévenir
<geekntuxuser> le test n'est pas adéquat
<geekntuxuser> par contre, je vais essayer de supprimer les plugins suspects
<geekntuxuser> Avez vous des noms de plugins en blacklist par hasard ?
<Chikori> salem
<nizarus> geekntuxuser, no idea :/
<nizarus> ahla Chikori
<sarhan> ping Chikori viens facebook luna à besoin de toi
<Chikori> ok sarhan
<Chikori> sarhan, chfemma? O.o
<sarhan> haw chay
<sarhan> luna 3aytetlna fel feregh -.-
<sarhan> sema7ni 9ala9tek Chikori
<Chikori> lool pas grave
<chocolat_> sa77a chribetkom ye jme3a
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> salut nizarus
<TrD> salem nizarus
<TrD> plop Neo31
<nizarus> salut Neo31 TrD
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Neo31> slt TrD
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-18
<zied> Neo31: salem
<zied> Labes ?
<zied> J'aillais t'écrire un mail
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<zied> nizarus: salem
<nizarus> ahla zied
<zied> Labes nizarus ?
<nizarus> hmd zied et toi ?
<nour_mazrouba> Assalem Alykom,
<nizarus> salam nour_mazrouba
<nour_mazrouba> Je vous cherchais justement, j'envoie un msg aux membres du classroom disant que l'inscri au global est ouverte ?
<nizarus> oui nour_mazrouba
<nour_mazrouba> ok
<nour_mazrouba> assalem alaykom
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> pong
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<sarhan> pour le planing
<sarhan> il faut le compléter
<sarhan> et le packaging qui va s'en occuper?
<Neo31> je fait la conf packaging sarhan
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> bon
<Neo31> sinon je peut pas garantir de l'assistance
<sarhan> on va la faire ensemble
<Neo31> deja houwa bach ykoune atelier avance chwaya donc on s'entraide
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> taba3ni
<Neo31> g +ou- completer le planning a3mal talla
<Neo31> je quitt dans 5 mn sarhan
<sarhan> latt
<sarhan> Neo31, contribution testing ca se peut pas
<sarhan> deja le testing
<sarhan> c'est un programme a executer
<Neo31> sarhan change ce ke tu veut
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> sinon si on execute un programme qui fera un rapport c de la contribution non ?
<Neo31> che pas a3mal elli trah sali7 eni 3andi barcha charge fel 5idma et je ve me barrer 5ir ma nitchadd elyouma zeda
<Neo31> coordonne avec anis et nour et publier l'event
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> mela na7kiou ba3d cha9an elfatr
<Neo31> hawki el page 7adhra preske a 100% reste a verifier et corrigier ken famma faute
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> pour info
<Neo31> on va anoncer l'heure de la reunio du dimanche ba3d cha9an el fatr
<Neo31> w j'aurai besoin de qq1 pour tester avec adn le soir
<Neo31> le streaming
<Neo31> et la possibiliter de faire une presentation a distance
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> see ya
<DelphiWorld> Salut :D
<DelphiWorld> salut nizarus
<nizarus> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> sava nizarus ?
<nizarus> bien merci et toi ?
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: hamdoulah
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: et ramadan ? :)
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, bien bien :)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: :)
<DelphiWorld> quoi de neuf nizarus ?
<nizarus> rien de spécial DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: >:)
<nizarus> on prépare les activités de notre communauté ubuntu en Tunisie
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: tré bien
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: vous avez un mirror ?
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, oui un mirror ubuntu et logiciels libres en général http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: tré tré bien
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: on doit faire une communoté magraibaine
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, nous avons eu cette idée avec des amis algériens et marocains
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: alore pourquoi on le fait pas ?
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, entre temps il y a eu une révolution :)
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, bonjour
<sarhan> et bonjour nizarus biensur
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<DelphiWorld> salut sarhan
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, nizarus il y avait pas deja un projet de communauté ubuntu-arabe?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: ubuntu magreb sa suffi ;)
<DelphiWorld> qu'elle est votre péyé sarhan ?
<sarhan> je suis tunisien :)
<sarhan> et vous DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: algérie :D
<sarhan> ah vous connaissez surement oix :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: non :)
<sarhan> ah bizarre
<sarhan> bon pour la communauté maghrebine
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: xD
<sarhan> ya 3/5 pays maghrebins qui ont une loco team
<sarhan> la lybie a une loco team?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: loco team ?
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, communauté ubuntu :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: la liby a une communoté gadaphi :)
<sarhan> ghadafi utilise ubuntu? :D
<nizarus> sarhan, oui il y a une loco en libye
<sarhan> nizarus, oui je viens de trouver sur le wiki mais ils sont pas actifs
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: on doit organisé un meeting
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, faudrait attendre les elections ici et la guerre en lybie
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: exact
<nizarus> pour ce genre de communautés ubuntu maghreb : je préfère toujours qu'il y est des communauté actives partout avant de ce lancer
<nizarus> d'ailleurs l'échec de ubuntu arabic c'était ça
<nizarus> il n'y avait pas suffisament de communauté actives pour construire ubuntu arabic
<nizarus> donc avant de construire ubuntu maghreb
<sarhan> nizarus, combien ya de communauté active et de communauté approuvé?
<nizarus> agissons pour avoir des communautés actives partout dans le maghreb
<nizarus> approuvé il y a que nous et le maroc
<nizarus> actives no idea
<sarhan> l'egypte n'est pas approuvée?
<nizarus> sarhan, non
<DelphiWorld> sarhan et nizarus
<DelphiWorld> je vais démarré un mirror ici
<DelphiWorld> et nous les idiot on doit demandé une interco de notre 3 beau péyé :(
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, je pense que vous avez un miroir debian
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: oui
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: mais mort
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: et on doit demandé un TLD .mag ou .meg
<DelphiWorld> ou .gm
<DelphiWorld> grand magreb
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, regarde ce billet il est écrit par un algérien http://freefoxtv.net/billets/tunisie-mirror-tn-un-miroir-public-pour-les-logiciels-libres-freefoxtv.algerie/
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: je le connais :P
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: ButerflyOfFire
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, pour les tld il faut demander à l'icann mais normalement l'europe ont le .eu on pourrait avoir notre .mag :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: alore qu'esse qu'on attend !
<sarhan> ba c'est pas gratuit
<sarhan> et faut créer une société qui va gerer le tld
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, ButerflyOfFire nous rendais visite ici, mais il y a longtemps
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: je voi
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: voir mon Message PM
<Fanen> bonjour
<DelphiWorld> salut Fanen
<Fanen> svp  c'est quoi le chanel de mozilla tn et sur quel reseau
<sarhan> Fanen, je crois que tous les chan de mozilla sont sur leur réseau mozilla
<sarhan> Fanen, attend je te donne l'adresse
<DelphiWorld> ok les amis sarhan et nizarus
<DelphiWorld> que poncé vois pour une conférence ébdomadaire ?
<DelphiWorld> algérie, tunisy et maroc
<DelphiWorld> une conférence avec VoIp
<sarhan> mensuelle serait mieux
<sarhan> Fanen, irc.mozilla.org/+6667
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: lol pas bien
<DelphiWorld> au moin une foix par semaine
<sarhan> une fois par semaine
<DelphiWorld> chack vandredi par example
<sarhan> les gens vont s'ennuier
<DelphiWorld> sarhanpourquoi ?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: pourquoi ?
<sarhan> deja avec les réunions mensuelles ici on a des gens qui font le spectateur
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, ici on fait une réunion mensuelle :)
<sarhan> ils se connectent irc et vont autre part
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<DelphiWorld> Salut wissem ;)
<sarhan> salut wissem
<wissem> hello :)
<nizarus> bon je vous laisse time to 9offa :/
<nizarus> @++
<sarhan> bye nizarus et chahya tayba
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> BTW
<DelphiWorld> mon nom c'est Meftah Tayeb
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, vous faites quoi dans la vie?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je travail chez algérie telecom
<sarhan> ah good
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: non pas good
<sarhan> ah pourquoi?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: super movaise organisation
<sarhan> comme chez tous les operateurs
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, il y a eu si je me souviens bien une vague de suicide chez france telecom il ya quelques années
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tré bien. je les aime pas
<sarhan> les francais?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: oui francetelecom
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, wissem que pensez vous de ca comme sticker http://i25.lulzimg.com/7aa51f.png ?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: ohh mon ami je m'excuse:P
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: j'utilise le text to speech parce que je suis un non voyan
<sarhan> ah
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: alore je peux pas voir les images
<sarhan> désolé je ne savais pas
<sarhan> c'est moi qui m'excuse
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: alore pas besoin d'excuse de chez vous:D
<sarhan> sinon c'est bien courageux de votre part d'être dans le domaine de l'informatique en étant non voyant  je suis vraiment impressionné et content de vous avoir rencontré
<wissem> +1 sarhan
<DelphiWorld> merci sarhan
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: domage j'utilise windows
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, ah bon? et pour quelles raisons?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: exacteman pour une réson d'accessibilité
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: mais pour le réseau, les serveurs, j'utilise LinuXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: linux n'est pas bien califié dans le domaine de l'accessibilité
<DelphiWorld> qu'elle est votre mobile device sarhan ?
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, un vieux téléphone que je devrais remplacer dès la rentrée
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: par qquoi ? ;)
<sarhan> un samsung spica ou un autre androphone
<sarhan> j'ai pas encore choisi
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: j'aime l'iOs
<sarhan> sinon pour l'acessibilité sur linux ocra n'est il pas au point?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: il est le meyeur des meyeur pour les aveugles
<sarhan> ba alors quels sont les problemes d'accessibilité sur linux?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: le lecteur d'ecran orca n'est pas bien standardisé et il ne lit pas bien les éléman de la gui linux
<sarhan> il faudrait signaler ce bug
<sarhan> est ce dèjà fait?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: par pas mal d'utilisateurs
<sarhan> et les devs ne bougent pas?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: oui, parce qu'il y a pas un protocol standard pour sa
<sarhan> et il y aussi voxforge l'avez vous essayé?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: dans le windows on a une API qui s'appelle MSAA microsoft active accessibility
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: non je le connais pas
<sarhan> c'est pas un programme d'accessibilité mais il permet de traduire phonétiquement les differants messages des programmes
<sarhan> donc son but est de créer une base de données utilisable par ocra et les autres programmes semblables
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je voi
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: orca pas ocra :)
<sarhan> ah désolé c'est vrai
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :D
<sarhan> je dois y aller
<wissem> DelphiWorld: je te conseille android pour ton mobile
<DelphiWorld> wissem: domage
<DelphiWorld> wissem: il ne fait pas le job
<DelphiWorld> wissem: j'ai ue déja un nexusOne
<DelphiWorld> wissem: mais il process le touchscreen au premier click, pas come l'iOs
<wissem> qu'est ce qu(il lui manque?
<wissem> ah ok
<DelphiWorld> wissem: l'iOs a des gestures tré important.  touché la touche message. tu vas ecouté: "Message" pour ouvrir l'app message, fait un double touche et c'est ok ;)
<DelphiWorld> wissem: mais dans android, il ouvre message directeman
<DelphiWorld> wissem: avec android il faux un mobile avec un clavier physic
<wissem> donc iOS marque un point là :/
<DelphiWorld> tu a compri wissem ?
<sarhan> wissem, et Winodws aussi :/
<sarhan> windows*
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, a+ ravi de vous avoir rencontré et j'éspere qu'on va rediscuter bientot
<DelphiWorld> wissem: oui
<DelphiWorld> wissem: windows non
<DelphiWorld> wissem: le meyeur pour sa c'est l'iOs
<DelphiWorld> wissem: tu est une dame  acordan a votre nom? ;)
<wissem> DelphiWorld: je comprends, j'espère que google fera quelque cose pour sa
<wissem> DelphiWorld: lol non :)
<DelphiWorld> wissem: :P
<DelphiWorld> wissem: j'aimerai bien que je vous rencontre after le Eid inchalah
<wissem> oui inchallah ^^ mais je suis en TUnisie
<DelphiWorld> wissem: je sais lol je viendrai inchalah
<DelphiWorld> wissem: tu peux me faire une chose svp ? un traceroute a 8.8.8.8 et un autre a 192.88.99.1 et envoi au pastebin :)
<imanis> 8.8.8.8 c pas le DNS public de Google ?
<DelphiWorld> imanis: exacteman, je veux s'avoir le routing de la tunisy :)
<DelphiWorld> imanis: et l'Ip 192.88.99.1 c'est l'address anycast pour le Relay IPV6 6to4
<DelphiWorld> hey zied c'est un freenote !
<bemawi> --' mais aussi, je suis "freenaute"
<bemawi> mais "moi" aussi
<DelphiWorld> tré bien bemawi mais pas moi :D
<DelphiWorld> ohhhhhhhh je suis tré nerveu
<DelphiWorld> pour passé a la tunisy de l'algérie ion pass a paris... marceil... et a la tunisy
<bemawi> bha, un petit irssi-proxy  + tunel ssh
<DelphiWorld> bemawi: :P
<DelphiWorld> on doit forcé notre gov a s'interconnecté maroc, tunisy et l'algérie :(
<bemawi> et bannir "france télécome" :p
<DelphiWorld> wissem: en tunisy, vous avez que tunisy telecom ? pas d'autre fournisseur internet or que ATI ?
<bemawi> enfin, sa filliale tunisienne
<DelphiWorld> bemawi: oui, orange
<bemawi> avec sa box pas terrible
<bemawi> :p
<nizarus> re
<bemawi> france télécom, pour le tél. c'est bien
<DelphiWorld> re nizarus
<bemawi> mais sur internet, ils sont à la ramasse
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: tu peux tracerouté 8.8.8.8 et 192.88.99.1 ?
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, c'est tes IP ?
<DelphiWorld> lol nizarus tu connais pas 8.8.8.8 ?
<bemawi> 	8.8.8.8 => google, californie
<nizarus> ça me dit quelque chose
<nizarus> bemawi, ah ok :p
<DelphiWorld> non non non bemawi pas la californy
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, après l'ip de mon routeur j'ai que des "no reply"
<DelphiWorld> bemawi: 8.8.8.8 c'est anycast, une foix france, une foix hongkong, une foix germany et ...
<DelphiWorld> lol nizarus :P
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: c'est bien
<bemawi> http://www.ip-adress.com/ip_tracer/8.8.8.8
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: je vien de blocké le traceroute dans le routeur de votre ISP
<bemawi> aprés, 192. c'est pas une adresse resau local ?
<nizarus> comment ça DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> non bemawi
<DelphiWorld> bemawi: les address local just que 192.168.0.0§/16
<DelphiWorld> bemawi: il s'appelle RFC1018 je ponce
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: je plésente
<bemawi> DelphiWorld: RFC 3068
<sarhan> rebonjour
<sarhan> salut bemawi :)
<DelphiWorld> bemawi: mais sa c'est l'ipv6
<sarhan> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> bemawi: je parle dans le range de 192.168.0.0/16
<DelphiWorld> re sarhan
<nizarus> sarhan, pour l'image du global jam ajoute Tunisia
<sarhan> nizarus, bonne idée !
<nizarus> l'image du  sticker
<bemawi> ^^ pas de ma faute si free déploit l'ipv6
<MrMM> slt
<zied> DelphiWorld: bemawi : vous parlez de quoi ?
<DelphiWorld> zied: de rien ? ;)
<zied> alors pourquoi vous dite que je suis un freenote ?
<DelphiWorld> zied: parce que j'ai vue sa ;)
<zied> j'ai la flemme de tout lire :p
<zied> d'accord, alors c'est juste une constatation
<DelphiWorld> zied: :P
<DelphiWorld> alore sava zied ?
<zied> oui très bien et toi ?
<zied> on se connais avant ? désolé mais moi je te reconnais pas :p
<DelphiWorld> zied: oui un peux tu sais la birocratie:P
<zied> :D :D
<DelphiWorld> zenon, just un nouveau ami :)
<DelphiWorld> zied:  non, just un nouveau ami :)
<Neo31> ahla
<Neo31> salut zied
<zied> et bien enchanté ;)
<Neo31> tu voulais me contacter ?
<zied> oui Neo31
<zied> mais 2min
<DelphiWorld> saha ftourcoum mes frère
<Neo31> tyt :)
<zied> j'ai une petite urgence
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a DelphiWorld
<Neo31> take your time zied
<Neo31> sinon mon email est
<Neo31> ahmed at net dot sghaier dot com
<sarhan> Neo31, le canal est loggué :P
<sarhan> ah hak 3malt at dot :)
<Neo31> oui je c sarhan
<Neo31> oui
<zied> les amis sa7a ftorkom/chribetkom, moi il me reste 1h30 :)
<sarhan> zied, ya3tik elsa7a ! nous il nous reste 40mn
 * sarhan a soif 
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, la page communauté tunandroid va partager l'event
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> parfait
<sarhan> et pour rtci j'ai pas pu passer car c'etait trop tard :(
<Neo31> g ajouter qq remarques ds la section comment reserver votre place
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> g pas pu appeler jawhara aussi
<Neo31> barcha charge au boulo
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> sinon je commande les stickers?
<Neo31> atten
<Neo31> t'as fait deja le design ?
<Neo31> commande pas aujourd8
<Neo31> 5alli on verifie bien, ca va etre imprime une seule fois et couter de largen
<sarhan> Neo31, ok je te montre le design stana et je vais pas commender hani choft 2 autres concurant j'attends leur prix
<Neo31> sarhan ch9awlik tu pe avoir des stickers sur un papier transparent ? du genre qui marche avec tt les couleurs de PC
<Neo31> ok, prend des devis
<sarhan> http://i25.lulzimg.com/d5614b.png
<Neo31> g parler au directeur elyouma
<sarhan> et ca sera transparent :)
<Neo31> inchalah il prendra en charge les stickers
<Neo31> bien sarhan
<sarhan> j'ai une suggestion
<sarhan> le dimanche
<sarhan> on pourrait faire un concours
<Neo31> je ve aussi tenter ma chance fi design de sticker ce soir
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> avec 3 questions
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> et celui qui répond le premier à une question
<Neo31> et!
<sarhan> a un cado
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> cado du genre ?
<sarhan> comme c'est fait par tunandroid durant le sib
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, je sais pas pour les cado
<Neo31> euh
<sarhan> mais si l'idée te plait on peut faire
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> mais pas des cadeaux chers
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> genre chacun un livre sur ubuntu
<Neo31> ca commence a couter bcp pour le sponsor
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> je v voir la possibilite de cados
<sarhan> ok merci
<Neo31> ca sera difficile je pense
<Neo31> mais je v voir
<sarhan> on pourra faire des cadeaux simbolique
<sarhan> genre un diplome
<Neo31> mathalan :)
<Neo31> mais mdhar7a tji juste diplome
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> taw na3tiouh 9essa
<sarhan> ouala on peut faire un sticker special
<sarhan> pour les gagnant
<sarhan> faire 47 stickers normaux et 3 spécial je pense que ca coute le meme prix
<Neo31> ok sarhan c une idee a etudier
<sarhan> bon nemchi nged etawla
<sarhan> see ya
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> chehia tayba
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<Neo31> slt
<Neo31> sa7a chribitkom
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek Neo31
<tr0xan> golna salem
<sarhan> salut tr0xan
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<tr0xan> ahla sarhan ça va?
<sarhan> hmd et toi?
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek !
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahline tr0xan
<Neo31> sarhan 1mn je test qq chose pour adn
<Neo31> plutot 3mn max
<tr0xan> ya3tik esse7e wel 3afié
<sarhan> tr0xan, man antom?
<tr0xan> na7nou ???
<tr0xan> al jerdhén
<tr0xan> xD
<sarhan> this channel is logged :D
<tr0xan> fibélna
<tr0xan> na3rfouh 9ablek le channel
<tr0xan> :)
<tr0xan> mélli na9ra 8eme nji nerkech houni ba7dha alibb w rafik w karim mawale...
<tr0xan> ;)
<sarhan> ya3tiwek el7alwa wel bachkoutou?
<Neo31> re
<tr0xan> eyh
<Neo31> sarhan ija nhiddou
<Neo31> #launchpad
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> serieux tr0xan t'es qui? wechbi ton ip anglaise?
<tr0xan> hakkéka
<sarhan> tr0xan, yezzi mel flood fel #launchpad
<sarhan> c'est un chan officiel -.-
<sarhan> tr0xan, ti hay ip sénégalaise
<sarhan> Neo31, tr0xan c'est pas eli mché ya9ra medcine fel sénégal?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> angola non ?
<sarhan> sénégal
<m3m0> هذا ميمو يحيّيكم و يشدّ على أيديكم
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> مرحبا ميمو :)
<sarhan> m3m0, ah m3m0 to9reb el jal?
<m3m0> و بيك نيو
<m3m0> اي الأب الرّوحي متاعي هاكه
<m3m0> امّا مانيش ولده الجميل
<m3m0> و بااللّه كي تحطّوا اسم الشّان اي.آر.سي.
<m3m0> حطّوا معاها اسم السّرفور
<m3m0> راني تقطّعت بش لقيته
<Neo31> ahla gha
<sarhan> m3m0, ay projet libre tal9ah fi freenode a5ta mozilla
<m3m0> واحد جديد كيفي
<m3m0> كيفاش بش يعرف
<Neo31> lol
<m3m0> مش تأطير هذا
<sarhan> enti fin l9itou elchannel?
<Neo31> lol m3m0 cheri 3arka
<sarhan> 5ali n7otou elien kemel
<Neo31> het lien fine l9itou m3m0
<sarhan> Neo31, mahou 9alek jalel brick bouh elrou7i
<sarhan> yetsama behi ki masbnech tawa
<m3m0> مكفّن الغادي
<m3m0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/IRC
<sarhan> m3m0, no9sed elien elne9es
<m3m0> آه
<m3m0> فال ايفانمونات
<m3m0> عل فايسبوك
<m3m0> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=224816880897451
<tr0xan> m3m0, 3andek el 7a9
<tr0xan> té3bin
<tr0xan> ama hani m3ak
<tr0xan> taw nwa9fouha 3ala sa9éha el chan
<Neo31> ma7tout el serveur m3m0
<m3m0> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=258527240833917
<m3m0> Location	salon IRC #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<m3m0> وين السّرفور؟
<m3m0> xD
<sarhan> serveur fi datacenter
<m3m0> داتاسانتر؟
<m3m0> المفيد حبّيت نستفيد من خبرتم و نطرح عليكم مشكلتي مع الاوبونتو الحقير
<sarhan> tfadhel :)
<sarhan> ama 5ebertna dh3ifa
<m3m0> مش أضعف منّي
<m3m0> :p
<sarhan> tkalem taw nal9aw 7al mab3adna
<m3m0> توّ عندي مفتاح ويفي
<m3m0> على حاسوب مكتب
<sarhan> maye5demech?
<m3m0> اوّل ما شريته ما خدمليش على الاوبونتو و تكسير كرايم
<m3m0> لن جات الفرسيون
<m3m0> 10.10
<m3m0> خدملي علاها كالزّيت فوق الماء
<m3m0> بلا ما نمسّ شيّ
<m3m0> بعد كي جات الخليّة الجّديدة متاع اللّينوكس
<m3m0> صبّيتها
<m3m0> المفتاح عكش
<sarhan> Neo31, bdina ensignaliou fel bug 9bal el UGJ :d
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 9 in launchpad "Rosetta's po parser is too strict" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/9
<m3m0> الى حدّ اليوم
<m3m0> كان كي نحلّ الخليّة القديمة
<m3m0> اللّي تصبّت مع ال 10.10
<m3m0> حاجة تنرفز صراحة
<m3m0> حبيّت نسألكم فمّاش طريقة
<m3m0> الدّرايفر اللّي خدّملي المفتاح
<m3m0> عال 10.10
<m3m0> ما انّجمش نصبّه في الخليّة الجّديدة
<m3m0> أو ما شابه
<m3m0> ؟
<sarhan> m3m0, jareb sob 11.04
<m3m0> و شكرا
<sarhan> ou 5aleya = noyau?
<m3m0> صابّ التّحيينات الكلّ
<sarhan> sama7ni tha9afti bel 3arbi dh3ifa
<m3m0> اي خليّة هي نوايّو
<sarhan> m3m0,ma7touta clé wifi mte3ek fel port usb?
<m3m0> لا حاطّها فالبور
<m3m0> RJ45
<m3m0> xD
<sarhan> haha
<sarhan> béhi 7ell terminal
<sarhan> ou ekteb lsusb
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> ou a3mel copie fi pastebin.com
<sarhan> bech na3ref elmodel mta3 elclé wifi
<Neo31> a3mal rm_rf lol
<m3m0> ايّا لحظة نحلّ الاوبونتو و نرجعلكم
<sarhan> Neo31, bra layhij a3lina ki jaloul
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> 3maltha fi jaloul avant sarhan ?
<m3m0> نيو فيباله ظلمة فالاوبونتو؟
<m3m0> المفيد
<sarhan> Neo31, blockeni mel page wel compte mte3ou
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, seyes a3lih
<Neo31> tkt je rigole
<sarhan> il est debutant
<Neo31> je passe pas la commande tkt
<gha> xDD
<Neo31> ti 5anemchi n5arbach je declare le bug
<sarhan> salut gha
<Neo31> espera tit7all el mochkla fisa3
<gha> salut
<sarhan> Neo31, ma7leha we7ed yal9a bug :D
<Neo31> sarhan aparament elli tla3ilhom openiduser bug des utilisateurs 9domm kima sarhan
<Neo31> kima anis plutot
<Neo31> mar7ba gha
<sarhan> Neo31, 7alla m3ah anis walla howa lehi bel bug Notified of all changes
<sarhan>     El Achèche ANIS
<gha> w bik neo , narvaztou dhaher fih etfol xD
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> gha, lé mché reademari fel machine mte3ou
<Neo31> we aparament
<sarhan> yredemarri*
<sarhan> eltfol mconnecti #ubuntu-tn bel windows
<Neo31> sarhan ma famech rm_rf pour le systeme windows ?
<sarhan> Neo31, fama un fork bomb taw nal9ah ou na3tihoulou
<Neo31> 5alli nchidoulhom gard ejjme3a elli kif gha
<Neo31> nfas5oulhom le system w na3tiwhom lien download ubuntu xD
<Neo31> fork what ?
<sarhan> fork bomb = kal commande infinie eli twasel cpu 100%
<gha> xDD
<sarhan> ta3mel boucle :D
<sarhan> jareb fel console
<sarhan> python fork while fork
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> 3raftha sarhan
<Neo31> facile a programmer en c
<Neo31> boucle infini avec une contion genre printf
<Neo31> wala ayy fonction
<Neo31> twassal un core a 100%
<Neo31> avec le multithreading les cores elkoll yti7ou :p wel proce yech3il
<sarhan> haha
<sarhan> haw rja3 m3m01 ! lik wa7cha
<m3m01> ^^'
<sarhan> bech nefr7ou bik
<sarhan> fe9na bik kont sous windows
<m3m01> ey 3ad
<m3m01> maw 9otlek 3al linux
<m3m01> yfaded
<m3m01> 3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<Neo31> welcome back m3m01
<sarhan> ti hak francais
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a m3m01 !
<m3m01> 3endich 3arbi lehna
<sarhan> ti tkalem melewel
<Neo31> m3m01 al banafsaji (|x el banafsajiine harbou 93adt ken enti m3m01
<gha> hhh
<Neo31> VERSION Purple IRC << lol jador la description de pidgin :p
<sarhan> m3m01, ritek fi sta7 eljema3 ayamet elthawra ech ta3
<sarhan> ech ta3mel?
<Neo31> yadhan sarhan
<m3m01> 3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<m3m01> :)
<sarhan> m3m01, a3tini ka3ba iwconfig zeda
<m3m01> wlan0     Ralink STA  ESSID:"Name"  Nickname:"RT2870STA"
<m3m01>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Access Point: macAdress
<m3m01>           Bit Rate=48 Mb/s
<m3m01>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<m3m01>           Link Quality=95/100  Signal level:-69 dBm  Noise level:-83 dBm
<m3m01>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<m3m01>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<icone-sabri> eyh tebarakallah hay Chanel meliana :p
<icone-sabri> salem alikom
<sarhan> m3m01, ta3mel mzeya testa3mel pastebin.com
<sarhan> ahla icone-sabri
<icone-sabri> ahlan sarhan
<sarhan> m3m01, hay elclé wifi oumourha 5/5 mafhemtech ena
<sarhan> m3m01, trah 3awedli elmochkla bel francais
<Neo31> tlamit la7beb
<sarhan> m3m01, men 7keyet el 10.10
<Neo31> marba
<icone-sabri> mare7eba Neo31
<Neo31> icone-sabri enti bach nbaytouk fou9 essta7 fel UGJ :p
<icone-sabri> la baraka allaho fik :p besh nejib me3eya 5ima
<Neo31> lol, chritha men 3and el gadefi?
<icone-sabri> hhhh, la la men 3and thowar
<Neo31> dabarli wa7da m3ak
<icone-sabri> loneha zare9a en plus
<icone-sabri> kif el 7abess
<Neo31> cool
<icone-sabri> hhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> lol
<icone-sabri> ehwka deux places besh menbetesh we7edi ;)
<icone-sabri> :D
<sarhan> ping m3m01 ti finek
<m3m01> http://pastebin.com/a0genRdg
<m3m01> http://pastebin.com/a0genRdg
<sarhan_> rabi yehdik ya freenode
<sarhan_> m3m01, 9otlek ye5i elclé wifi mahech 9a3da te5dem? 5aterha détécté 7asb elretour des commandes
<m3m01> ti ey maw  7alit bel noyau el 9dim
<m3m01> bch te5demli
<sarhan_> ah
<sarhan_> wechneya elnoyau eljdid?
<sarhan_> chesmou
<Neo31> sarhan on decide koi ? on demande aux membres qui ont eux un probleme d'indiquer leurs openiduser ou koi dho3t fiha eni tawa
<sarhan_> Neo31, on fait ce que j'ai fais tout à l'heure?
<Neo31> koi tu efface tout ?
<sarhan_> sinon on aura des problemes avec les prenoms noms
<Neo31> nope
<sarhan_> yjik we7ed lel event
<sarhan_> ahla ena openid553
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan_> 7a9a m3m01 tosken fi soussa?
<m3m01> maw el grub
<m3m01> kol ma tsob noyau jdid
<sarhan_> m3m01, ay ay fehmek
<m3m01> yzidek entrée fel menu mte3ou
<m3m01> taw ne5dem 3al
<m3m01> 2.6.35-22-generic
<sarhan_> m3m01, a3mel sudo update-grub 5ali nchouflou nes noyau masboubin
<m3m01> w a5er wa7ed masboub
<m3m01> 2.6.38.-11-generic
<sarhan_> ah fhemt la7keya tawa
<sarhan_> m3m01, c'est un probleme durant l'upgrade :/
<m3m01> wl 7al?
<sarhan_> ken 3andek cd 11.04
<sarhan_> tsobha toul
<sarhan_> sinon tzid tchouf we7ed plus spécialiste
<sarhan_> #ubuntu-fr #ubuntu
<m3m01> w ech bch tefre9?
<m3m01> mch les drivers mawjoudin fel noyau?
<sarhan_> lé
<sarhan_> houma les drivers ils permettent au noyau de communiquer avec le materiel
<Neo31> y en a qq uns mais pas tt les drivers
<sarhan_> quand t'as fais l'upgrade
<sarhan_> le driver n'a pas fais le bridge entre la clé et le nouveau noyau
<Neo31> voir 7aja du genre modprobe
<Neo31> ou reinstalle ou che pa
<Neo31> bon ma te5dhouch 3lia na7ki hors sujet
<Neo31> sry
<sarhan_> m3m01, hani jeyek daherli fama 7al
<lsof> la t a raison
<lsof> salam
<lsof> et saha chribitkoum
<lsof> tu peux inserer avec modprobe ou modeinsert
<m3m01> tnajmou tfasrou?
<m3m01> and thx
<lsof> pour y injecter de nouveaux modules ou  drivers
<sarhan_> lsof, kenek fehem elsujet tnejem tetlhé eb m3m01 ?
<lsof> bon pas a 100 %
<lsof> mais je v expliquer 1 petit peu
<sarhan_> c'est prb de KM?
<lsof> si  t a 1 driver ou un mod tu peux l injecter avec modeprobe ou modeinsert
<lsof> selon le lien je crois qu il a un pb au niveau du driver
<sarhan_> m3m01, trah a3mel lsmod ou kel 3ada 7ot resultat fi pastebin
<m3m01> http://pastebin.com/hbEfct6y
<sarhan_> m3m01, jareb rebooti 3al kernel le5er ou a3mel sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<adn> salam
<sarhan_> salam adn
<sarhan_> ping Neo31 haw adn connecté
<Neo31> pong sarhan_
<Neo31> ahla adn
<m3m01> ken el rt2870sta?
<m3m01> fama zeda el crc_ccitt
<sarhan_> m3m01, oui oui c'est le module du wifi usb
<m3m01> utilisé par le rt2870
<Neo31> adn g essayer d'utiliser webcamstudio avec ubuntu 11.10 mais ca marche pas, ca capte le terminal et le bg du desktop c tt pas la presentation
<Neo31> je doit essayer avec un autre systeme pe etre
<sarhan_> m3m01, ech 5aser
<Neo31> en plus unity sux
<sarhan_> m3m01, jareb elzouz
<m3m01> okey
<Neo31> g contacter un prof d'anglais bach yji m3ana fel UGJ
<Neo31> il est interesse ghodwa je lui parle par tel pour confirmer
<adn> Neo31: bah, l'important, c'est qu'on file la présentation
<sarhan_> Neo31, ma7achtnech bih
<adn> je dois faire la mise en page
<sarhan_> Neo31, 7achetna prof francais walla arabe
<adn> mais si vous voulez, on passe sur classroom et vous m'expliquez comment ça va se dérouler
<sarhan_> Neo31, ti howa en anglais on va pas le traduire en anglais
<adn> pour qu'on ne perde pas de temps demain ;-)
<sarhan_> adn, ok
<adn> mais on a un quart d'heure avant 23h
<adn> nizarus avait prévu de se joindre à nous
<Neo31> sarhan on traduit de l'anglais en arabe non ?
<Neo31> on traduit de l'anglais en arabe sarhan
<Neo31> mouch du francais en arabe non ?
<Neo31> oui adn
<Neo31> on va utiliser #ubuntu-tn-classroom et #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<Neo31> c ca sarhan ?
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> mais oui
<sarhan> ca sera anglais francais
<sarhan> anglais arabe
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> ija classroom chat
<lsof> +-
<m3m0> re
<sarhan> m3m0, ca marche?
<m3m0> non
<m3m0> 3malt el modprobe
<m3m0> w vérifit el modls
<m3m0> mawjoud
<m3m0> ama ma ye5demch
<m3m0> plutot el clé ma te5demch
<sarhan> m3m0, mela 7alha installation ndhifa de ubuntu 11.04
<m3m0> CD?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> à partir du cd
<sarhan> sinon ken 3andek clé usb ca marche aussi
<sarhan> si t'as l'iso
<m3m0> njibelkom el PC fel 2 septembre?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> taw nefr7ou bik
<sarhan> ayga wa9t l'install party
<sarhan> taw traweh eb cd ubuntu 11.04 signé :P
<lsof> lol
<sarhan> lsof, man antom? :P
<lsof> ani  antom :p)
<m3m0> signé men 3endek sarhan?
<m3m0> :'D
<m3m0> aww yeaaah :'D
<sarhan> 3andi cd ubuntu 10.10 signé men 3and mouleh :D
<lsof> normalement le pb du driver
<sarhan> mark shutelworth
<sarhan> 3am 2014 nbi3ou
<lsof> est resolvable mais ca prend du temps
<sarhan> lsof, c'est surement du à l'upgrade 10.10 -> 11.04 non?
<m3m0> kahaw mela
<m3m0> taw njikom le 2
<lsof> le pb fil driver
<m3m0> fama blasa lel mbet?
<sarhan> m3m0, oui biensur
<sarhan> m3m0, barra 9ayed
<m3m0> 9ayadt
<sarhan> ama bech tji only install party walla bech tcherek fel jam?
<m3m0> ama ma najamtech nzid esmi
<m3m0> fel lista
<m3m0> fel page d'accueil
<sarhan> m3m0,
<sarhan> a3mel se connecter
<sarhan> taw tal9aha elfou9
<sarhan> ou ba3d a3mel edit
<sarhan> ping Neo31 je sais pourquoi il  ya pas beaucoup d'inscrits sur le wiki
<sarhan> ils savent pas modifier le wiki :/
<sarhan> elzmena enwariouhom kifeh
<m3m0> kahaw noobz
<m3m0> w t7ebouna na3mlou kol chay
<m3m0> ken jina ne3rfou
<m3m0> rakom ma ta3mlouch install party
<m3m0> jemla
<sarhan> m3m0, 7ad matouled ya3ref ama ki tra felsa connexion 9odemek a3leh matjarebhech?
<sarhan> behi eltbarbich
<m3m0> ken jit l9it'ha
<m3m0> rani nzelt'ha
<sarhan> ti ena eljem3a eli ftet ektacheft fama loco directory
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  Prochain cours "Initiation au Packaging le  19/08/2011 à 23h00 (GMT+1) dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-clasroom ***|| Prochaine réunion le dimanche 21/08/2011 à 15:00 ||
<m3m0> c'est bien
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> on change les formalité d'inscription
<sarhan> yweli eli y7eb inscription yeb3ethlek mail?
<sarhan> 5ater haw fhemt a3lech elwiki feregh
<Neo31> wine yab3ath mail sarhan ?
<sarhan> el3bed mata3refech etbadlou
<m3m0> lé
<Neo31> pk sarhan ?
<m3m0> ama t7otou procédure détaillée
<Neo31> mahomch fel loco team sur launchpad ?
<m3m0> el documentation
<sarhan> ah ok
<m3m0> aham 7aja
<sarhan> m3m0, 7adher !
<sarhan> je vais de ce pas le faire
<sarhan> m3m0, t7eb bel tsawer?
<Neo31> <sarhan> 5ater haw fhemt a3lech elwiki feregh <<< ???
<Neo31> explik avant de faire qq chose sarhan
<Neo31> il faut pas faire bcp de changements
<sarhan> Neo31, je vais faire une documentation  pour montrer comment modifier le wiki
<sarhan> pour s'inscrire
<m3m0> kahaw mela
<m3m0> taw  njib el PC 3al bicyclette
<m3m0> w nbet
<m3m0> w men ghodwa nrawe7 bih
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> lol m3m0
<sarhan> m3m0, jey mnin?
<m3m0> mch b3id
<m3m0> chatt mariem
<m3m0> njib el PC blech écran w clavier?
<gha> xDDD
<sarhan> m3m0, oui oui 3ana ecranet ! jib barka el tour
<zied> Neo31: tu es là ?
<zied> Salem tout le monde
<m3m0> okey
<m3m0> fama win ndawech el ghadi?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oui zied
<Neo31> salut
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik
<Neo31> chocolat_ excuse, coordonne avec chokri, je serai pas capable de tout faire moi
<Neo31> <m3m0> njib el PC blech écran w clavier? << lol m3m0
<Neo31> sarhan mnine 3ana ecranet ?
<Neo31> on a 17 PC a l'UPS on va utiliser juste 15
<zied> Neo31: je veux te parler concernant ma participation à l'évènement
<Neo31> cool zied
<zied> Neo31: dis moi quand tu seras disponible pour en parler
<Neo31> 5 minutes je tap un mail ke je met sur ML
<zied> pas de soucis je suis là
<sarhan> Neo31 rabi m3ak
<sarhan> hal ayamet c tré chargé pour toi
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oui zied
<Neo31> faddit sarhan
<Neo31> je v cracker bientot
<sarhan> Neo31, ched rou7ek
<Neo31> ken mouch bditou t3awnou fiia tawa jom3a rani crackit saye :p
<Neo31> merci :)
<m3m0> thx all
<m3m0> et bonne nuit :)
<m3m0> surtout toi sarhan spécial thx :))
<sarhan> u re welcome bro :D
<Neo31> on a reussit a voir une bonne equipe sarhan le dernier mois 7amdoulah. l'objectif pour le prochain mois est que ca soit plus organiser de tel sorte a ce que ca passe pas par moi tt le temps puis je me concentre sur l'equipe relation et simple coordination
<Neo31> weni m3m0
<Neo31> ma famech thx ?
<Neo31> shame
<Neo31> ping zied
<sarhan> m3m0, 9oul thx el 3amek Neo31 howa eli ya3mel presque kol chay fi ubuntu-tn hal ayamet
<Neo31> yezi sarhan la ysadda9
<Neo31> je fait rien rahou m3m0
<Neo31> hawka nnabar chwaya 3ala qq visiteurs de temps en temps c tt :p
<Neo31> marre marre
<Neo31> pingez moi kan zied est la svp
<zied> pong Neo31
<zied> tu va aller dormir ?
<zied> Neo31: c'est pas urgent rahou ;)
<zied> Neo31: ping
<zied> désolé Neo31 je vais y aller
<zied> ++
<adn> zied: on te voit demain soir inchallah ?
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong zied
<Neo31> excuse
<sarhan> adn, vous êtes à tunis?
<adn> yup
<Neo31> zied chwi tjr la
<Neo31> je dor pas
<adn> sarhan: mais je vais commencer à avoir du boulot
<adn> sarhan: tu es où à Tunis ?
<adn> je suis à La Mornaguia
<sarhan> adn, je suis à montfleury
<Neo31> sarhan a3mal 3amaliat i5titaf, w jibou m3ak le 2 septembre xD
<sarhan> Neo31, hedeka ech n7eb na3mel
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> adn, ken ya5tfouk mat5afech c pour le bien de la communauté ubuntu
<sarhan> hello k3nza
<k3nz0> hello sarhan
<k3nz0> Bon, les mecs je galère dans l'édition du wiki
<k3nz0> pour confirmer ma participation
<sarhan> k3nz0, j'ai la solution
<k3nz0> A part la coca sarhan
<adn> je vous dis à demain, pour ma part
<sarhan> k3nz0, http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=181172158619554
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<adn> RDV 22h30 inchallah
<Neo31> merci pour l'article
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> adn, bonne nuit ! dormez bien pour être en forme pour le classroom
<Neo31> ok adn
<Neo31> take care
<Neo31> a demain :)
<adn> sarhan: on peut se tutoyer je te dis ;-)
<sarhan> mais non
<adn> ah si !
<sarhan> vous avez le double de mon age!
<adn> sarhan: tu commences à avoir de la barbe ?
<Neo31> adn
<Neo31> on va faire un autre classroom avancee ?
<adn> oui, inchallah
<adn> parce que celui-ci est très basique
<Neo31> oui oui
<Neo31> ca sera kan inchalah
<adn> soit la semaine prochaine, avec les 3-4 survivants
<adn> soit dans longtemps (octobre ou novembre)
<adn> on le fera probablement sous forme de TP
<Neo31> semaine prochaine adn
<Neo31> :)
<adn> je file le fichier .tar.gz
<Neo31> si possible
<adn> et les volontaires font le package
<Neo31> ok adn
<adn> et je leur corrige les différentes étapes
<sarhan> adn, good
<adn> comme ça ils seront capables de former les autres à la ubuntu bidule jam
<Neo31> adn tu peut nous parler un pe des standards de packaging
<adn> oui, pas de problème
<Neo31> genre il faut tjr mettre l'auteur d'origine
<Neo31> et les nouvelle fiontcions de la version
<Neo31> ..
<Neo31> 7ajet ki hakka
<adn> oui, mais ça, vous le verrez par vous-mêmes en suivant le guide du maintainer debian
<adn> bien sûr
<adn> mais l'idée, c'est de vous donner les bases pour être autonomes
<Neo31> tu peut estimer ca prend combien de temps pour faire ce guide adn ?
<adn> comme ça, ensuite, en cherchant dans les deux ou trois docs de référence, vous devenez des pro
<Neo31> une journee c fesable ?
<adn> Neo31: une après-midi
<adn> c'est assez simple, en fait
<Neo31> bien, je dirai une journee :)
<Neo31> c bon alors
<adn> après, c'est la référence du développeur et la charte Debian qui sont un peu moins faciles
<Neo31> je vais demander un day off et nraka7 fih el packaging alors
<sarhan> adn, et faire des packages rpm est semblable ?
<sarhan> ouala c'est très differant?
<adn> franchement, si tu as compris les bases de la classroom de demain, tu peux tout apprendre tout seul :-)
<Neo31> plus ou moins sarhan
<adn> le reste, c'est des astuces qu'on partage ensemble sur IRC
<adn> :-)
<Neo31> tu trouve sur le site fedora une tres longue doc
<adn> sarhan: tu fais le package debian puis tu fais "alien -d fichier.deb" ;-)
<Neo31> oui adn
<Neo31> +1
<adn> j'ai jamais fait de RPM mais le principe doit être à peu près pareil
<adn> la force des .deb, c'est DPKG et APT
<adn> qui ont une gestion des dépendances extrêmement robuste
<sarhan> adn, je veux pas transformer un deb en rpm
<adn> sarhan: j'ai bien compris
<sarhan> adn, tu m'as mal compris ( tu :P)
<adn> je te taquine ;-)
<sarhan> ah ok
<adn> je ne sais pas faire de RPM
<sarhan> ok
<adn> et j'ai pas vraiment envie d'apprendre parce que les .deb sont mieux
<adn> mais globalement, tous les paquets reposent sur la même logique
<adn> "comment minimiser le nombre d'opérations entre le logiciel original et le package avec une procédure standardisée"
<adn> même sous mac os, les ports de programmes Unix fonctionnent de la même manière (cf. fink ou macports)
<Neo31> ya jme3a
<Neo31> init 5
<Neo31> ca marche sur ubuntu ?
<Neo31> ou c
<Neo31> sudo init 5
<Neo31> ou startx ?
<Neo31> la quelle est la bonne commande sur ubuntu ?
<sarhan> les deux je pense
<sarhan> les deux en root biensur
<Neo31> <adn> j'ai jamais fait de RPM mais le principe doit être à peu près pareil << oui c ca, g fait qq rpms avant c preske le mm principe
<k3nz0> sarhan: done
<adn> ah non
<adn> startx pas en root
<Neo31> adn c'est quoi l'equivalent de yum provides *blabla* sur debian? ca doit chercher les packages qui contiennent un fichier *blabla*
<adn> startx en user
<Neo31> qu'on peut installer
<sarhan> k3nz0, prenom et nom
<adn> apt-file search
<adn> si tu l'as pas installé
<sarhan> adn, ou biensur en user :/
<adn> sinon, dpkg -S nom_du_fichier
<sarhan> oups
<adn> sarhan: en root, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<k3nz0> re done
<adn> ou kdm
<adn> ou peu importe
<sarhan> ou xdm
<Neo31> good k3nz0
<adn> mais startx c'est toujours en user
<sarhan> oui oui
<adn> sinon tu as une session administrateur
<sarhan> c'est une erreur de ma par
<adn> :-)
<adn> bref, bonne nuit !
<sarhan> haha
<Neo31> oups fsa3
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> malla fas3a
<Neo31> hhh
<sarhan> taya7 3ala zaba
<Neo31> 7atta a7na 3sarneh
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> especes de geeks
<Neo31> je go
<Neo31> chnouwa esmou adn tu me rappel sarhan ?
<sarhan> adnene
<sarhan> wissem, quesque tu fais?
<wissem> sarhan: je cherche un film à télécharger :/
<sarhan> wissem, t'es dans le bon endroit
<wissem> haya het 7aja mela
<sarhan> 7atta howa heda canal de streaming
<sarhan> wissem, il faut avoir acheté le film pour regarder sa copie en dvd
<wissem> nahh on aime pas les copyright ici donc tout est permis
<wissem> sarhan: w nsitha fazt el frontpage cracké? XD
<sarhan> wissem, 3andi menou original :D
<wissem> :D
<Neo31> salut zied
<Neo31> salut wissem
<Neo31> ltawa tit3arik enti wel frontpage wissem ?
<wissem> ahla Neo31
<wissem> hani dawetha mircosoft publisher tawa :D
<k3nz0> Les gens
<k3nz0> Je go
<k3nz0> ++
<k3nz0> cc wissem :)))
<k3nz0> ++ sarhan Neo31 & all
<sarhan> ahla elacheche_anis tawa jey?
<Neo31> re
<elacheche_anis> salam all, ahla sarhan éch famma?
<Neo31> elacheche_anis sawfa tou7asaboune
<elacheche_anis> Galtouni Neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-19
<Fanen> bsr
<Neo31> bsr Fanen
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, demain wa9téch inji?
<Fanen> Neo31,  bellehi est tu connait  le chanel de mozilla tn
<elacheche_anis> salam Fanen
<Neo31> anytime elacheche_anis ca sera facile la tache g deja tester la config du AP
<Neo31> ultra facile
<Neo31> ama ija 3awen fi 7wija miselich :p
<elacheche_anis> tu l'as configurer?
<Neo31> g fait une config vit fait apres balbazthha :p
<Neo31> g fait des tests
<Neo31> juste change pas l'adresse de son interface ethernet et c tout
<Neo31> :)
<elacheche_anis> si famma féch mich in3awine inji sinon 3andi quelques tâches du stage important je doit les terminer..
<Neo31> les reste est ultrafacile
<Neo31> ok mela 5alli mouch ghodwa elacheche_anis
<Neo31> ija un autre jour
<elacheche_anis> ok Neo31 je doit terminer les script d'installation et config des serveurs pour que l'EST l'install sur un serveur de production pas un serveur de test
<Neo31> ok vasy elacheche_anis
<Neo31> je t'appel quand j'aurai besoin
<elacheche_anis> ok, ta3raf mon num ;)
<Neo31> mais essaye de venir apres demain ou lundi pour regler l'AP et le reso dans la salle
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<Neo31> maghir ma notlbik
<elacheche_anis> ok ;)
<Neo31> t3adda anytime
<Neo31> ken manich ghadi bip moi je leurs appel
<Neo31> sa3at no5roj fi mouhimma
<Neo31> :p
<elacheche_anis> ok yé mohim inti Xd
<elacheche_anis> oups insina Fanen
<elacheche_anis> Sorry Fanen , chbéha channel mozilla tn?
<Fanen> je  la  connait  pas  je  veut  la rejoindre
<Fanen> sur  quel  reseau  et c'est  quoile nom de leur chan
<elacheche_anis> http://mozilla-tunisia.org/article/remo/
<wissem> Fanen: irc.mozilla.org
<wissem> chan #tunisia
<elacheche_anis> +1 wissem
<mamdouh> السلام عليكم
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> lol
<DelphiWorld> oqu'un n'est la :D
<elacheche_anis> moi
<elacheche_anis> salut DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<DelphiWorld> salut elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ça va ?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: alhamdoulillah et vous ?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu est la ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd DelphiWorld, DelphiWorld Neo31 is away.. Il dort peut être..
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu est en tunisy ?
<elacheche_anis> Tu veux du cafée DelphiWorld :D XD
<elacheche_anis> oui DelphiWorld
<elacheche_anis> toi?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: algérie
<elacheche_anis> enchanté :D
<DelphiWorld> merci elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> tu fait quoi elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> je suis un étudiant :)
<DelphiWorld> etré bien, qu'elle branch ?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: je travail chez algérie telecom
<elacheche_anis> Réseaux informatique :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: lol
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu connais quagga ?
<elacheche_anis> celui ci: http://www.quagga.net/ ???
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: oui :P
<elacheche_anis> non je le connais pas XD j'ai googlé le terme XD quagga XD
<DelphiWorld> hello EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> hello
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: c'est un tré tré bon daemon de routing linux. tu peux dir un routeur cisco gratuit !
<elacheche_anis> coooool :D
<elacheche_anis> il me sera utile :D
<elacheche_anis> I bookmark it :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: atend je te fait une démo
<elacheche_anis> how?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: voir mon pm
<DelphiWorld> rewelcome EgyParadox
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: you're from egypt ?
<EgyParadox> oui
<DelphiWorld> cool EgyParadox
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: algeria here :)
<EgyParadox> cool
<elacheche_anis> Hey EgyParadox :D what(s up!!
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: you're in the capital city ?
<EgyParadox> Cairo
<EgyParadox> yes
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: you know egymax ?
<EgyParadox> no
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: he's a seller for wireless solution including mikrotik routers
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: i may come there inchalah after al eid
<EgyParadox> to Cairo?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: yeah
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: to buy a mikrotik access point for my needs
<EgyParadox> really?
<EgyParadox> u travel to buy a miktrotik??
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: yes realy
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: you think mikrotik is a joke ?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: mikrotik reviled mynetworking life
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: i may stey there from 5 to 7 days
<EgyParadox> oh i see
<EgyParadox> you will buy a router?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: inchalah
<EgyParadox> why mikrotik?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: cause is the very best and customisable and cheap and powerfull and small router
<EgyParadox> oh I see
<EgyParadox> how much?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: see http://www.mikrotik.com cclick hardware
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: i may come to ubuntu global jam
<EgyParadox> in Egypt?
<EgyParadox> you're welcome
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: but where can i sleep :P
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: and i'm blind so would need someone to help me lol
<DelphiWorld> brb
<elacheche_anis> What about me EgyParadox :p :D
<EgyParadox> tyt
<EgyParadox> you are welcome too
<elacheche_anis> Thx EgyParadox :D we prepare for an UGJ in Tunisia :D and if you remember that we will try to do a live streaming between our UGJ and yours ;) :D
<EgyParadox> yes
<Fanen> 00
* MaWaLe changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  Prochain cours "Initiation au Packaging le  19/08/2011 à 23h00 (GMT+1) dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-clasroom ***|| Prochaine réunion le dimanche 21/08/2011 à 15:00 (GMT+1) ||
<MaWaLe> bonjour anis
<elacheche_anis> bonjour MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> est ce que neo va passer ici
<MaWaLe> nous avons à discuter
<elacheche_anis> Peut être MaWaLe, je suis pas sûr, il a dit qu'il a du travail aujourd'hui..
<MaWaLe> okay
<MaWaLe> sinon je vais discuter avec toi
<MaWaLe> juste quelques minutes et je reviens
<elacheche_anis> ok
<MaWaLe> elacheche_anis : PM plz
<MaWaLe> hi botubuntu
<botubuntu> bonjour  MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> botubuntu == new bot :p
<elacheche_anis> lol
<elacheche_anis> heu botubuntu
<elacheche_anis> hey*
<botubuntu> hhhhhh
<botubuntu> elacheche_anis:  bjr anis
<MaWaLe> hi nizarus
<MaWaLe> ping nizarus
<nizarus> ahla MaWaLe
<nizarus> :)
<MaWaLe> nizarus ça fait un bail que je ne t'ai pas vu en cours de journée :)
<nizarus> tu fais quoi là ?  Un CTCP VERSION de MaWaLe a été reçu
<nizarus> * Un CTCP USERINFO de MaWaLe a été reçu
<nizarus> :)
<MaWaLe> je te ping parce que tu lagues trop :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus classroom confirmée et maintenue ce soir à 23h heure locale?
<nizarus> :) j'ai trop de fenêtres ouvertes :)
<nizarus> normalement oui pourquoi tu as d'autres infos ?
<MaWaLe> simple confirmation d'horaire (UTC or Local)
<nizarus> non 23 h locale après la fin des trawih
<DelphiWorld> bon jour les amis
<nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<nizarus> salam nour_al_imen
<nour_al_imen> ça va ?
<luna_> aslama nour
<nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم لونا
<nour_al_imen> Je voulais demander la possibilité de la contribution en ligne
<nour_al_imen> dans le UGJ
<nour_al_imen> ping nizarus
<nizarus> nour_al_imen, tu veux intervenir à distance dans le UGJ ?
<nour_al_imen> Oui pas seulement pour moi
<nour_al_imen> je vais voir avec une amie à moi prof d'arabe aussi
<nizarus> le principe des UGJ c'est de ce rencontrer in real life
<nour_al_imen> c diff qu'elle puisse venir et puis je voulais voir cette alternative pr nous 2. ça serait plus facile pour moi de la convaincre
<nour_al_imen> ah Ok, je le savais pas
<nizarus> mais bons, je n'est pas une idée sur les moyens disponibles dans l'UPS
<nour_al_imen> je peux venir pour une seule journée ? Ou bien une fois inscrite je me le dois les 3 jours ?*
<nizarus> personne ne t'oblige d'être présente les 3 jours
<luna_> mm si cette personne est coordinatrice
<nour_al_imen> ping luna
<nour_al_imen> Toi tu es proche tu viens les 3 jours
<luna_> oui imen
<luna_> je sais pas si je serais dispo ou nn
<nour_al_imen> d'accord tant mieux, juste je demande sur les mesures administratives
<nour_al_imen> Merci
<nizarus> nour_al_imen, il faut voir avec Neo si il y a les moyens d'assurer un suivi à distance
<nizarus> mais si tu peux être présente au moins un jour ça sera intéressant
<nour_al_imen> il ne le sait pas encore, donc c t une question et une proposition au mm tps
<nizarus> nour_al_imen, on discutera ce point lors de la prochaine réunion IRC ce dimanche
<nour_al_imen> Oui bonne idée in cha Allah
<nour_al_imen> ok merci
<sarhan_> hmm
<sarhan_> salut tlm
<nizarus> ahla sarhan_
<sarhan_> nizarus: vous pouvez kick sarhan ?
<sarhan_> j'ai laissé le pc ouvert à la maison -.-
<nizarus> sarhan_, sarhan c'est ton compte ?
<sarhan_> oui
<nizarus> fait /GHOST sarhan MotDePasse
<sarhan_> je voudrais avoir mon hidden host
<sarhan_> ok
<nizarus> normalement tu dois définir 2 alias quand tu t'enregistre sur freenode
<sarhan_> nizarus: j'ai pas fais ca :/
<sarhan_> sinon [16:12] == GHOST Unknown command
<sarhan_> c plutot /msg nickserv ghost pass
<sarhan_> ah c bon
<nizarus> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<nizarus> ayya @++
<sarhan_> hmm
<sarhan_> autoreconnection activée
<sarhan_> ...
<sarhan_> a+ nizarus
<sarhan> home sweet home
<icone-sabri> salu a tous les présents
<icone-sabri> sarhan: sa7a chribtek
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a
<sarhan> ama tawa bdit encho9 fi fatri
<sarhan> je re
<sarhan> hello k3nza
<k3nz0> hello sarhan
<icone-sabri> cé trp tard 7kayet el 23heure hedhi
<icone-sabri> :(
<icone-sabri> euh, ena je vais rater 1h entre 23-24 h
<icone-sabri> pff
<sarhan> icone-sabri, fama log :)
<sarhan> tnejem t3awed ta9ra
<icone-sabri> lool, fibeli
<icone-sabri> msh kima log kima netebe3 sarhan
<sarhan> icone-sabri, mela tfadha
<sarhan> icone-sabri, ela9t ma7tout 3andou barcha
<icone-sabri> nrawe7 mel 5edma a 23h sarhan
<icone-sabri> oui oui fibeli
<icone-sabri> hhh, ti may el mochekela ghadi
<icone-sabri> cé que el feza 9dima )
<icone-sabri> :)
<SalahGo> Ahla all! sa77a shribetkom!
<sarhan> ahla SalahGo
<sarhan> SalahGo, t'as confirmé pour le ugj?
<geekntuxuser> Salut all =)
<geekntuxuser> sa7a chribtekom =)
<Neo31> bsr a tous
<Neo31> SalahGo jawek UGJ que des bugs partout loool
<SalahGo> wifi withni fhal 9ahwa...
<geekntuxuser> svp, besoin de votre avis, je développe un site "pour les tunisiens" ^^ et j'hésite encore sur la langue que je vais utiliser, j'ai crée un sondage, pouvez-vous donner votre avis svp ? http://blog.geekntuxuser.com/2011/08/sondage-quelle-langue-preferez-vous-utiliser-sur-un-site-web/
<geekntuxuser> Merci
<SalahGo> heni n7adhar fi lista xD
<Neo31> geekntuxuser n'utilise pas l'anglais
<Neo31> ca sera surement le francais c ce ke les tunisiens m
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, use french !
<Neo31> sinon l'arabe
<Neo31> une minorite
<SalahGo> wifi withni android withni...
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> haha SalahGo
<Neo31> SalahGo withni
<SalahGo> ...
<geekntuxuser> y a l'arabe dialectal aussi , j'hésite (pouvez-vous voter ?) et merci again ^^
<SalahGo> Neo31 test...
<SalahGo> shay tab mati5dimsh...
<Neo31> geekntuxuser pk ce sont des radio et pas des checkboxes ?
<geekntuxuser> Je change =) (fekra 7lowa)
<SalahGo> I love lyrics (i said i love linux, reconnaissance vocal withni...)
<Neo31> personellement (c pas l'avis de tt les tunisiens) je prefere l'anglais puis l'arabe (le temps ke je serai bien habituer pour que l'arabe vien en 1er lieu) le francais ca m'interesse pas bcp
<geekntuxuser> Done
<Neo31> bon je dirai pas non bach na9dhi chouri en francais
<SalahGo> japanese FTW :D
<sarhan> wtf SalahGo
<Neo31> ou est l'anglais geekntuxuser y a pas mal de tunisiens qui commences a preferer l'anglais a nos jours
<sarhan> t7ebou yekteb en japonais lol
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> y a moi au moins
<geekntuxuser> 3la 5atrek Neo31 lyoum nzidou el ang
<geekntuxuser> !
<sarhan> sinon
<Neo31> geekntuxuser t'as mis une image ki dit "I speak" et y a pas le choix d'anglais
<SalahGo> il 9ahwa 3amlitli il jeyer... -_-
<sarhan> pourquoi tu fais pas en 3 langues
<Neo31> lol ok
<Neo31> SalahGo withni
<SalahGo> :/
<SalahGo> Neo ga ijiwaruu... hidoi sugiru mo... :(
<geekntuxuser> En faite, l'idée c'est un to-do list tout à fait simple ! différemment aux sites qui existent aujourd'hui qui proposent TROP de features qui rends le service difficle à utiliser
<geekntuxuser> Je le vois bien en arabe dialectal le site
<geekntuxuser> qu'en dites vous ?
<sarhan> non j'aime pas du tout
<sarhan> là meme ceux qui ne comprennet pas l'arabe ne peuvent pas traduire
<SalahGo> je pense que ça rendrait le site moins sérieux...
<sarhan> SalahGo, oui exactement comme le site du ministere de la jeunesse
<sarhan> hello Chikori
<SalahGo> plus une parodie qu'autre xhose...
<SalahGo> chose*
<SalahGo> lol sarhan
<sarhan> SalahGo, tsawer enti leur sondage c'est des boutons j'aime facebook
<geekntuxuser> sarhan, explique ton avis
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, si tu choisi l'arabe, ceux qui le parlent pourront comprendre et les autres pourront traduire (google translate etc)
<sarhan> si tu choisis le francais et l'anglais pareil
<Neo31> +1 SalahGo
<sarhan> sinon si tu choisi le dialecte tunisien
<sarhan> impossible à traduire
<luna_> sa7a chribetkom
<sarhan> et puis les mal voyants ne pourront pas visiter ton site
<SalahGo> moi par contre, je crois que je vais reprendre le projet Ubunchu en dialecte tunisien :D
<Chikori> sa77a chribetkom icone-sabri luna_ sarhan geekntuxuser SalahGo
<Chikori> Neo31, enti lé
<geekntuxuser> ya3tik essa7a Chikori
<SalahGo> ya3tik essa7a Chikori
<Neo31> ahla luna_
<geekntuxuser> SalahGo xD ça sera marrant !
<icone-sabri> sa7a Chikori
<Neo31> ahla Chikori
<Neo31> brb
<luna_> labes alikom?
<Neo31> mar7ba tlm
<Chikori> Niou
<geekntuxuser> sarhan +1 pour ça ! Je vais attendre encore pour le sondage ^^ =)
<sarhan> j'ai parlé des mal voyants car un charmant monsieur est venu ici
<sarhan> hier
<SalahGo> j'avais fait une page l'année dernière en dialecte tunisien... je vais remettre ça :)
<SalahGo> :o
<sarhan> il m'a parlé des problemes de l'audio description sur ubuntu et sur android !
<SalahGo> quelqu'un peut ecrire en japonais svp?
<sarhan> あなたは、バナナをしたいのですか？
<sarhan> それは良いですか？
 * sarhan 日本モードのUbuntu
<SalahGo> kanji... xD
<sarhan> ah oups
<Chikori> 私はバナナが好きです lool
<sarhan> SalahGo, 漢字?
<luna_> いいえ :)
<SalahGo> kanji wakannai dakara yamenasai... :/
<Neo31> ki55a Chikori luna_ SalahGo sarhan <<< iktbou arabe francais ou anglais sur le chan
<sarhan> SalahGo baka!!
<sarhan> Neo31, faut trouver une solution pour le canal classroom
<luna_> ana zeda 9olt nn be japoni
<sarhan> we7ed nous a insulté ou fsa3
<SalahGo> ...
<geekntuxuser> LooL
<Neo31> sarhan ija #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat mnt
<sarhan> j'ai son ip :D
<Neo31> sarhan y a pas de soluce on a rater ce soir
<sarhan> enbarbech chwaya
<Neo31> y a que karim fathallah le owner ki a les privileges
<Neo31> on le contacte pour des events futures
<Neo31> mais ce soir trop tard
<sarhan> celui de la sonede?
<SalahGo> huh?
<luna_> ahmed 15mn et je reviens
<Neo31> ok
<Chikori> ehmm
<sarhan> je re dans 15 minute
<SalahGo> sarhab
<SalahGo> sarhan*
<SalahGo> ping timeouto
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> euh
<sarhan> pong SalahGo
<SalahGo> hai
<sarhan> on m'a volé mon pc pendant 15 minutes T_t
<sarhan> T_T *
<Chikori> :O !!
<SalahGo> ping timeout, celui que tu m'as envoyé
<sarhan> SalahGo, j'ai pété son routeur :D
<sarhan> yet3alem le9bea
<sarhan> le9be7a*
<SalahGo> lol
<Chikori> te3eb 3al le5r =/ ya dhnoubi ken na7dhar
<sarhan> Chikori rak tendem
<Chikori> sarhan, g plus ma tete sur les épaules
<Chikori> :'(
<sarhan> salut IManis
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  Prochain cours "Initiation au Packaging le  19/08/2011 à 23h00 (GMT+1) dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom ***|| Prochaine réunion le dimanche 21/08/2011 à 15:00 (GMT+1) ||
<IManis> salut :)
<Neo31> salut IManis
<Neo31> :)
<IManis> salut sa7a chribetkom
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a
<Neo31> IManis lit la description du channel
<sarhan> Neo31, IManis est deja dans #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<Neo31> oups
<IManis> et aussi  #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<Neo31> bien
<nizarus> salam @ tous et sa77a chrebitkom
<luna> ya3tik essa7a
<Chikori> ya3tik essa77a nizarus
<sarhan> salam nizarus sa7a chribtek
<IManis> salem ya3tik esaa7a
<nizarus> sarhan, tu as trouvé une solution pour ton compte sarhan ?
<sarhan> nizarus, oui je suis rentré chez moi :D
<sarhan> j'ai trouvé xchat ouvert et sarhan connecté
<sarhan> j'ai ajouté sarhan_ à mon compte à partire de chez moi
<sarhan> donc maintenant tous les deux peuvent être connecté avec le meme compte
<nizarus> ok sarhan
<nizarus> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong nizarus
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est quoi l'histoire des permissions IRC ?
<Neo31> je v assister Mr Adnen fel classroom inchalah qui s'en occupe de notifier les new comers ?
<Neo31> nizarus je voulais utiliser l'option de moderation +m
<Neo31> de tel facon que seule les utilisateurs avec le statut voiced peuvent parler sur le classroom
<Neo31> pour garantir un log clean
<Neo31> pour faire sela je doit disposer d'un certain flag +s
<nizarus> Neo31, tu as tous les flag non ?
<Neo31> j'ai contacter les op freenode et ils m'ont expliquer comment faire et de contacter celui qui peut me donner le +s
<Neo31> g appeler mawal par tel et l'il m'as expliquer que karim fathalah est le owner du chan
<Neo31> non nizarus pas tout les flag, g pas le +s
<nizarus> Neo31, rappel moi la commande stp
<Neo31> j'ai copier la commande pour me donner le +s sur ML avec mon num de tel pour pouvoir m'appeler a ce connecter s'il le faut pour me passer le +s
<Neo31> 1mn
<Neo31>  /cs flags #ubuntu-tn neo31 +s
<Neo31>  /cs flags #ubuntu-tn-classroom neo31 +s
<Neo31> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to execute this command.
<Neo31> je pense que seul Karim Fathalah peut le faire
<Chikori>  /cs flags #ubuntu-tn neo31 +s
<Chikori> ??
<Neo31> Chikori itlha b7aja o5ra
<Chikori> =o)
<Neo31> <Neo31> je v assister Mr Adnen fel classroom inchalah qui s'en occupe de notifier les new comers ? <<< Chikori
<nizarus> Neo31, rappel moi la commande stp
<Neo31>  /cs flags #ubuntu-tn-classroom neo31 +s
<Neo31>  /cs flags #ubuntu-tn neo31 +s
<nizarus> sorry Neo31 faute de frappe :p
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, trah jareb /msg ChanServ belekchi temchi
<Neo31> nope c pas ca le probleme sarhan
<sarhan> c'est un prb de droits mahou?
<Neo31>  /cs = /msg ChanServ c kifkif
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> donc meme en étant op on peut pas modifier?
<Neo31> selon mawal seul le owner karim fathalah a ces droits
<nizarus> Neo31, j'ai le flag +s mais je peux pas te le donner
<adn> pour info, "/ /commande" permet de l'afficher en début de ligne sur mon client IRC
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<adn> /cs flags #...
<Neo31> 1mn je te passe la commande +m alors
<sarhan> /test
<sarhan> adn, merci pour l'info :)
<Chikori> /ping
<adn> vous utilisez quoi comme client IRC ?
<sarhan> adn, xchat
<Chikori> xchat
<nizarus> xchat
<adn> ah, il est bien, cool
<sarhan> /notice Chikori test
<Neo31> sent in pv nizarus
<Neo31> nizarus notifie moi pour ke je verifie si ca marche
<Chikori> sarhan, notifie me
<Neo31> nizarus c bon ?
<nizarus> Neo31, oui
<Neo31> je test
 * Chikori jteste les commandes
<adn> bien joué Neo31 pour les flags !
<nizarus> Neo31, je t'ai voicé toi et adn sur le classroom
<Neo31> ca marche pas, nizarus  verifie le tab notic pe etre t'as une erreur
<adn> on a bien fait de faire une répétition générale hier :-)
<adn> bien joué nizarus !
<adn> j'essaie de parler dans l'autre chan pour voir ?
<nizarus> Neo31, toi tu peux écrire moi non
<Neo31> ah ok nizarus
<adn> c'est bon, je te lis Neo31 !
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, * #ubuntu-tn-classroom :Cannot send to channel :)
<nizarus> Le cours sera fait dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom, et la discussion du cours est ouverte sur le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<nizarus> Le classroom sera dans le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom, merci de discuter et de poser vos questions dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat ainsi que de télécharger la présentation http://bit.ly/o8OX9Q
<nizarus> sarhan, je te pique ton message :)
<sarhan> :D Neo31
<sarhan> oups nizarus *
<nizarus> classroom dans 15 mn
<nizarus> classroom dans 10 mn
<Juda13> :)
<sarhan> Juda13, le classroom sera sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom et les question et chat sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<geekntuxuser> -5
<nizarus> Le classroom sera dans le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom, merci de discuter et de poser vos questions dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat ainsi que de télécharger la présentation http://bit.ly/o8OX9Q
<elacheche_anis> Houssem, ija #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<Houssem> elacheche_anis :) d9i9a barka nriGel el omour w na5let ;)
<sarhan> -1 chez moi
<sarhan> Houssem, ton bot est là?
<nizarus> sarhan, il fait quoi le bot de Houssem ?
<Houssem> sarhan non nda5lou ?
<sarhan> nizarus, il peut notifier les gens :)
<Houssem> nizarus : ya3mel liste d'attente lili y7ebou yetkalmou b ! et eof
<sarhan> Houssem, tu peux le modifier?
<sarhan> Houssem, on a juste besoin qu'il notifie
<Houssem> ouii hat ich t7eb vite fais
<Houssem> ija privée w 9olli ich t7ebou ya3mel
<sarhan> ok
<nizarus> time
<sarhan> it's time !
<sarhan> Le classroom sera dans le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom, merci de discuter et de poser vos questions dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat ainsi que de télécharger la présentation http://bit.ly/o8OX9Q
<Nour_al_imen> Le classroom sera dans le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom, merci de discuter et de poser vos questions dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat ainsi que de télécharger la présentation http://bit.ly/o8OX9Q
<sarhan> Nour_al_imen, c'est bon tu peux les laisser ils seront tous au courant dé leur connexion ici
<Houssem> Nour_al_imen : 2mn wel bot taw yod5ol w yrigel el omour
<Houssem> sarhan , nizarus , Nour_al_imen : normalement el omour wath7a xD
<Houssem> welcome ubotu-tn :)
<sarhan> Houssem, je test
<sarhan> ca marche?
<Houssem> ouii jareb o5roj w od5el min el channel /leave
<Houssem> alors sarhan ?
<sarhan> it works
<sarhan> SalahGo, le bot t'as mp?
<SalahGo> oui
<SalahGo> joli x)
<SalahGo> (sur androirc)
<Chikori> chkoun sabeb Gnome 3?
<nizarus> moi Chikori mais je l'utilise pas
<Neo31> ca t'interesse pas le classroom Chikori ?
<Chikori> Neo31, pas beaucoup
<Chikori> nizarus, ça bug parfois
<Chikori> ping luna
<luna> pong Chikori
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-20
<Malek> #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<nizarus> Malek, il faut tape /join #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<nizarus> Malek, et /join #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<nizarus> pour la prochaine session adn ?
<geekntuxuser> merci beaucoup Mr.adn pour cette formation =)
<geekntuxuser> le pdf est sous quelle licence ? adn
<adn> geekntuxuser: public domain, sauf les logos qui sont sous leur licence propre
<adn> geekntuxuser: le package est sous licence BSD, si je me rappelle bien
<adn> nizarus: quand tu veux :-)
<k3nz0_> cc Houssem, enlève ton petit bot x)
<sarhan> haha
<nizarus> adn, selon tes disponibilités
<adn> sarhan: mets le résultat de la commande d'installation sur paste.debian.net ou paste.ubuntu.com
<adn> qu'on voie ce qui cloche
<adn> nizarus: soit la semaine prochaine, tant que je suis en vacances
<sarhan> le dpkg -i?
<adn> soit en octobre
<Houssem> !Degage ubotu-tn
<adn> sarhan: oui
<sarhan> xd Houssem
<adn> Houssem: énorme ;-)
<nizarus> lool Houssem
<Houssem> :D
<adn> Houssem: tu l'as pas appelé trabuntu ?
<Houssem> adn : demande a sarhan qui a proposé ubotu-tn
<sarhan> adn, on a eu un bot du même nom avant cc Neo31
<sarhan> sinon pour le retour de l'install
<sarhan> http://pastebin.com/fM9dgjFW
<nizarus> Neo31, que pense tu ? prochaine session semaine prochaine ou en octobre ? et les autres ?
<adn> sarhan: bizarre !
<sarhan> adn, je viens de finir sur mon autre pc
<adn> sarhan: et dpkg --contents ../democratie_0.1-1_i386.deb
<sarhan> adn, l'install fonctionne
<adn> sarhan: super !
<sarhan> adn, ca doit surement être un probleme du l'upgrade ubuntu 11.04 --> 11.10
<sarhan> et les differants changements que j'ai fais aujourd'hui
<adn> si tu le dis :-)
<nizarus> sarhan, tu travaille sur la 11.10 .
<sarhan> nizarus, c'est pou préparer mon atelier du UGJ :)
<Neo31> re
<nizarus> Neo31, que pense tu ? prochaine session semaine prochaine ou en octobre ? et les autres ?
<Neo31> nizarus de preference on fait next week
<Neo31> si adn a une presentation prete
<Nour_al_imen> wissem a commenté la dernière commande elle doit être -abh et non -h
<Neo31> sinon ok on peut faire un autre mois
<sarhan> nizarus, semaine prochaine sinon ca doit etre avant le ugj
<adn> wissem: [abh], en terminologie informatique (expressions régulières), ça veut dire soit -a, soit -b, soit -h, soit -ab, soit -ah, soit -bh, soit -abh
<Nour_al_imen> si on en a besoin pour le UGJ
<adn> Neo31: il faudra que je la prépare
<Neo31> nizarus on laisse le +m sur le classroom ?
<Nour_al_imen> alors vaut mieux next w
<sarhan> Neo31, laisse le ! le bot à loggué l'insulte de l'autre -.-
<Neo31> adn 5oudh ra7tik mela. on le fait kan tu sera pret
<adn> Neo31: le mieux, c'est que je propose un "homework"
<adn> je file un nouveau programme à préparer
<adn> un package multi-binary
<Neo31> g pas droit a mettre le +m sarhan
<sarhan> adn, on est en vacances pas de homework svp !
<adn> et je corrige aux participants
<Neo31> nizarus il pe faire
<Nour_al_imen> Oui très bonne idée
<Neo31> je propose de laisser le +m sur le classroom nizarus
<adn> puis, si j'ai au moins trois réponses, je fais un classroom avec les erreurs les plus fréquentes et comment les corriger pour respecter la charte Debian
<nizarus> ok Neo31
<wissem> et celui qui termine le premier aura un cadeau :D
<adn> ainsi que la manière d'installer un chroot qui permettra de faire des beaux packages bien propres :-)
<sarhan> wissem, tu veux quoi comme cado? :D
<adn> sans s'amuser à installer 150 packages sur son système de tous les jours
<adn> wissem: pourquoi pas :-)
<adn> Neo31: est-ce que le principe convient ?
<Neo31> oui adn
<Neo31> bonne idee
<sarhan> adn,  excellente idée !
<sarhan> adn, sinon comment regler ce prb de dpkg?
<wissem> sarhan: un des tes stickers :D
<adn> ok, je vous envoie le lien vers le code source dans le week-end
<Neo31> mais je pense pas ke je pourrai faire de homework pour le next classroom
<sarhan> wissem, 5 dinar le sticker :D
<adn> on verra combien de temps 3 ou 4 personnes mettent à faire le homework
<adn> et on choisira la date du classroom en fonction
<nizarus> adn, tu es inscrit sur notre ML ?
<Neo31> je passe une certif et je m'occupe du UGJ
<adn> nizarus: normalement oui
<Neo31> je serai 100% dispo a partir du 28
<adn> Neo31: je suis là jusqu'au 31
<nizarus> adn, gret just send the homework on it :)
<adn> nizarus: ok !
<sarhan> mela elila je révise le classroom
<adn> sarhan: alors, déjà, j'ai pas tout à fait compris la raison du problème :-(
<sarhan> adn, on verra la création de ppa etc?
<nizarus> adn, j'espère que le home work ne sera pas dictature 2.0 :p
<adn> sarhan: dpkg --contents ../democratie_0.1-1_i386.deb
<sarhan> adn, ok reprenons
<adn> ça renvoie quoi ?
<sarhan> adn, il manque le /usr/bin/democratie la aussi (source du probleme?)
<sarhan> j'ai du rater une étape en fesant le packaging
<adn> relance dpkg-buildpackage
<adn> relance dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us
<sarhan> je reverifie le contenu du deb?
<adn> oui
<Neo31> ok adn
<sarhan> adn, bon meme probleme mais bizarement le deb pour l'arch amd64 est complet
<Nour_al_imen> Neo pour le code of conduct on va leur envoyer un msg ?
<adn> sarhan: c'est le mien, celui d'amd64 :-)
<adn> celui que tu as téléchargé au tout début
<adn> c'est pas bizarre qu'il soit complet !
<sarhan> adn, ah ca n'a pas été recré durant la creation du paquet?
<adn> tu as un PC amd64 ?
<Neo31> oui Nour_al_imen
<sarhan> adn, ah non apparament l'ubuntu installé est i386
<adn> sarhan: bon, alors il n'y a pas touché non
<Neo31> t'as trouver comment signer le code de conduite Nour_al_imen ?
<Nour_al_imen> g trouvé mais franchement j l'ai encore signé je dois le lire à tête reposée
<Neo31> oui, tu doit bien lire avant de signer
<Nour_al_imen> j'y vais le lireet je leur envoie ds une heure après que j'eusse signée
<Neo31> mais c cool le code de conduite, normalement y a pas des truc ou des valeurs que tu va pas aimer :)
<Nour_al_imen> oui c sur mais bon j'aime bien lire pr être plus responsable
<Neo31> oui biensure Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> c cekil faut faire
<Neo31> il faut pas signer avant de lire
<sarhan> Neo31, 95% des gens signent directement même pour les licences :D
<IManis> Neo31: et pk signer ?
<Neo31> sarhan, je ne signe aucun papier moi. celui qui veut ma signature il peut m'attendre inchalah un jour ken lzim pour que je termine a lire tout les details avant que je signe
<sarhan> je parle des licences des programmes etc
<sarhan> IManis, pour prouver qu'on est d'accord avec le code de conduite d'ubuntu
<Neo31> g lu la gpl et lgpl (le resume au moins)
<Neo31> pas tt les details
<sarhan> Neo31, la v1 v2 et v3?
<Neo31> 2 et 3
<Neo31> sinon kan c officiel
<Neo31> je lit tout
<IManis> je veux dire : c nécessaire ?
<Neo31> g fait une page facebook pour l'UPS, je leur ai imprimer le contrat de fb
<Neo31> c t pas bcp a lire heureusement
<Neo31> IManis pour devenir un membre FF c necessaire
<adn> Neo31: vous allez mettre le lien vers les logs sur la page de l'événement ?
<Neo31> bon y a plus la structure ff pour le moment
<sarhan> c'est surtout nécessaire si on veut participer à ubuntu
<Neo31> mais j'insiste a garder qq chose de similaire ou tt les membres actifs doivent signer le code de conduite sinon il seron pas FF
<Neo31> oui adn
<adn> Neo31: cool !
<adn> bonne nuit à tous
<Neo31> sur ML avant tt
<adn> et encore merci pour l'organisation
<Neo31> puis sur l'event fb
<sarhan> bonne nuit adn
<Nour_al_imen> bonne nuit
<Neo31> merci a vous adn
<k3nz0_> Bonne nuit adn :))
<adn> il faudra qu'on débriefe pour voir ce qui peut être amélioré
<adn> pour une prochaine fois
<adn> le début était lent
<Neo31> inchalah nchoufouk dans d'autres events et classrooms apart le packaging
<Nour_al_imen> oui in cha allah
<adn> et la suite un peu rapide, j'ai l'impression
<adn> et y a eu des bugs de lignes de commande
<Nour_al_imen> oui trop peut être pr certains
<adn> il faudra que je remplace les miennes par celles de Neo31
<Nour_al_imen> la vitesse assez imptte à la fin
<sarhan> et le début lent
<adn> Nour_al_imen: probablement
<sarhan> faudra trouver un bon rythme
<Nour_al_imen> Neo31:  je n'ai pas compris pr mon finger comment ?
<adn> sarhan: la difficulté est de comprendre le niveau des gens
<adn> quelqu'un a demandé ce qu'était une distribution Debian
<Nour_al_imen> un peu plus rapide au début plus lent au mileu pt etr
<Neo31> finger ? Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> tu parle du code de conduite?
<adn> à ce moment-là, c'est dur de se dire qu'on va arriver au niveau "créer un package" en 1h30
<Nour_al_imen> Open Key pour signer avec
<Neo31> ahh, g oublier Nour_al_imen ca fait tres longtemps ke g signer le code
<Nour_al_imen> oui il faut que chaqu'un de nous fasse des efforts tt seul
<sarhan> Nour_al_imen, il a y une documentation sur ca attend j'arrive
<Neo31> normalement tu trouve tt les details sur launchpad Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> et ne compte pas que sur l'animateur
<Nour_al_imen> oui merci Sarhan
<Neo31> adn nothing is impossible
<adn> c'est clair :-)
<Neo31> mais c bien aussi d'avoir tt les niveaux dans un classroom
<adn> oui !
<adn> y en a qui ont beaucoup progressé
<adn> regarde ekko
<Neo31> dans l'espoir ou ils seront tous des experts un jour
<adn> il comprenait rien
<adn> et il a été un des premiers avec le package fonctionnel
<Neo31> plutot qq1 seront des expert ou au moins 1
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> lol
<adn> en fin de compte, y avait combien de participants actifs ?
<Neo31> che pas je v verifier le log du classroom-chat
<Neo31> 1mn
<sarhan> Nour_al_imen, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<Nour_al_imen> thx
<Nour_al_imen> il y avait plusieurs actifs au début
<Nour_al_imen> puis avec le déphasage qlq uns sont parvenus
<adn> oups, c'est Malek qui a demandé ce qu'était une distribution Debian :-)
<adn> j'ai dû la vexer !
<Nour_al_imen> c possible
<Nour_al_imen> sarhan:  brabbi tte ces étapes ?
<Nour_al_imen> Il y a pas plus simple !
<Nour_al_imen> je parie qu'ils y a des personnes à qui ça va paraître long
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> adn 34 actifs
<Neo31> tail -n 800 FreeNode-#ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat.log |grep "<" |cut -d "<" -f 2|cut -d ">" -f 1|sort|uniq|wc -l
<Nour_al_imen> à la fin Neo31 ?
<Neo31> non pas a la fin
<Neo31> ca donne les utilisateur qui ont ecrits des messages sur le chan a partir de 23h
<Neo31> ca a donner 34
<adn> tu as compté les join/part ?
<Neo31> non
<adn> pas mal du tout !
<Neo31> ca compte pas les joins part adn
<adn> c'est cool
<adn> c'est même beaucoup de monde !
<Neo31> mais leurs message peut etre un simple salut
<Neo31> donc c pas une statistique fiables vraiment
<adn> ouais, on va dire qu'il y en a une douzaine qui ont participé très activement et c'est déjà un beau chiffre
<Nour_al_imen> Oui moi j'ai suivi et j'ai dû avoir une dizaine de noms à suivre vraiment
<adn> si 20% continuent seuls, ça fait 2 ou 3 futus dév Ubuntu ou Debian
<adn> \o/
<Nour_al_imen> la formation doit prendre combien de jours ou d'heures adn ?
<adn> laquelle ?
<Nour_al_imen> Moi par exemple à la base j'ai fait du génie électrique et info industrielle
<adn> le guide du nouveau maintainer ?
<Nour_al_imen> mais ça m'interesse de continuer ds ce domaine
<adn> c'est quelques heures par semaine, quand tu veux
<Nour_al_imen> pr etre dev deb
<adn> quand tu as le temps
<adn> une après-midi ou une soirée de temps en temps
<sarhan> rebonsoir
<adn> ahla
<k3nz0_> re sarhan
<Nour_al_imen> d'accord c très intéressant
<sarhan> internet a decidé de couper à la fin du classroom c'est cool
<Neo31> je pe filtrer les salut et bye
<Neo31> mais bon
<Neo31> ca reste tjr pas des statistiques fiables
<adn> Neo31: t'inquiète :-)
 * Neo31 lost connection
<Nour_al_imen> tu peux zapper le log et compter
<adn> Neo31: c'est l'ordre de grandeur qui est intéressant
<sarhan> adn, on vous reverra souvent ici?
<adn> sarhan: je suis sur #cullt
 * Nour_al_imen tout le monde a des pbs de connexion pourquoi ?
<nizarus> re
<Neo31> je c pas c koi le probleme, je pert tt les message pendant une minute puis tout vien d'un coud
<adn> parce qu'ici, y a beaucoup de messages qui ne me concernent pas directement
<sarhan> adn, cullt n'est pas très actif contrairement à ici
<adn> mais je suis dispo pour revenir ici si besoin est
<adn> sinon je suis tout le temps connecté au serveur
 * Neo31 wirting a little statistics shell script
<adn> sous le nickname adn
<adn> donc dispo
<sarhan> donc je vous msg et vous êtes dispo
<sarhan> et bien merci adn !
<adn> si je suis devant l'ordi et pas en train de bosser, oui
<sarhan> j'attends avec impatience votre prochain classroom
<adn> ok, je me bouge les fesses pour faire l'énoncé du TP alors :-)
<sarhan> Neo31, tu te sent capable de refaire le classroom devant 50 personnes au UGJ? :d
<Neo31> lool sarhan
<adn> sarhan: franchement, il peut le faire sans problème
<nizarus> Neo31, il faut penser à enregistrer le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<adn> il m'a corrigé plusieurs erreurs
<sarhan> adn, on a peur de tomber sur des prb comme cux rencontré ce soir
<Neo31> on essaye, c un event pour s'entraider en fin de compte sarhan
<adn> et il a fait seul le TP plusieurs fois
<Neo31> je v faire de mon mieux
<adn> sarhan: tu lui donneras un coup de main ;-)
<Neo31> pour les choses avancees on s'entraide sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, je suis là pour te seconder :D
<sarhan> ken w7elna enjibou adn men tunis
<Neo31> lool
<adn> men Lille, ce week-end là, sinon men Paris ;-)
<Neo31> adn ne sera pas en tunisie le 3 septembre non ?
<Neo31> voila
<sarhan> adn, ah c'est trop eloigné pour nous !
<adn> héhé
<adn> mais j'aurai accès à mes mails !
<sarhan> adn, enjibouk men lille ca nous dérange pas :D
<adn> donc si vous avez une question précise, n'hésitez pas
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<Neo31> lol
<adn> j'essaierai de répondre
<sarhan> adn, ils ont un aeroport au nord?
<Neo31> je vais demander a zaba de nous sponsoriser sarhan . 9alou yab3ath el pilot a paris bach yjib glace wala chnouwa
<adn> bruxelles est pas loin
<Neo31> pk pas ma yab3ath son pilote yjibilna adn
<sarhan> Neo31, mela faudra faire un programme dictateur :D 9al chneya fih esm el sponsor
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> haya 5alini n5ammam chwaya fel script
<luna> Neo31   je dois quitter ...s'il ya des remarques  avant de partir
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> non pour le moment luna
<Neo31> 7adhar rou7ik dimanche luna
<sarhan> Neo31, on doit rappeler qu'il ya reunion dimanche non?
<Neo31> on a une reunion
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, normalement ceux qui reste maintenant sont actifs :P
<Neo31> g fait sur ML sarhan
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> bonne idee
<Nour_al_imen> qlqn a l'adresse du log ds son presse papair ?
<luna> je serai prete inch'allah
<Neo31> pas moi
<Neo31> voir le description du chan Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> c plus facile que de demander tt le temps
<sarhan> bon je vais refaire les étapes maintenant
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<sarhan> njib barka el coca cc k3nz0_  :D
<k3nz0_> xD
<Neo31> 3 ou 4 clicks et tu pourra acceder a tt les logs
<k3nz0_> Aussi sarhan
<Neo31> sarhan ma famech boga bidha spirte wala banta citron?
<Nour_al_imen> je trouve pas le log du classroom
<luna> haya liletkom zina
<sarhan> Neo31, les programmeurs ne boivent que la coca ! meme pas la 0 ouala light !
<Nour_al_imen> fi amen allah mariem
<k3nz0_> Moi pendant 2heures je faisais que lire... Pas de pratique pour moi. Je suis chez ma grand mère, et mon pc c'est une catastrophe. Je préfère m'abstenir.
<luna> fi amen allah nour
<sarhan> Neo31, remplace l'url du log du classroom elle est fausse
<Nour_al_imen> je trouve pas le log du classroom Neo31
<Abdelhak> reslt
<Abdelhak> alors nizarus
<sarhan> Neo31, t'as mis l'url du canal principal
<Nour_al_imen> Neo31:  brabbi le log de la class
<k3nz0_> Neo31: pour ton script, pour que les statistiques soient meilleures, pense à éliminer ceux qui ont écrit moins de 5 msg par exemple ...
<nizarus> Neo31, Abdelhak veut nous parler du SFD en algérie
 * Neo31 brb
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> luna
<Neo31> choufilna chkoune ynajam yektib un article 3al classroom
<Neo31> comment c t passee
<Neo31> et tout
<Neo31> qq1 ki ve blogger
<Neo31> Abdelhak amina blocus Chikori crack3r EgyParadox Fanen geekntuxuser Goldenscorp Houssem IManis k3nz0_ luna McPeter Neo31 nizarus Nour_al_imen patinux piti sarhan wissem  >>> qui pense blogger sur le classroom il communique le lien a luna svp :) juste en cas ou
<nizarus> Abdelhak, nous avons eu une invitation et nous sommes 2 volontaires pour pouvoir y aller (moi et Neo31 )
<geekntuxuser> Moi =)
<Abdelhak> ok, nizarus
 * Neo31 lost connection again, i hate freenode
<Nour_al_imen> Il doit faire des compliements ou une critique ou seulmt description ?
<Abdelhak> mé je veux avoir une info.
<geekntuxuser> Neo31, moi je vais blogger à propos de ce classroom
<Neo31> 3ala kifou Nour_al_imen
<McPeter> Neo31, où tu as perdu ta connexion ? o_O
<Neo31> ok geekntuxuser :) merci de communiquer le lien de l'article a luna ou a l'un des coordinateurs ( Nour_al_imen sarhan Neo31 Chikori elachech_anis ou slimTN )
<Neo31> j'espere ke g pas oublier un
<Neo31> :p
<Abdelhak> @Nizarus : pr les invitations, je vais les préparer après la rentrée inchaa Allah
<Abdelhak> en mois de septembre
<nizarus> Abdelhak, quelle info ?
<Neo31> oui McPeter , je pert les messages pendant un minute ou 2 puis tout vien ensemble
<McPeter> c'est pas Freenode qui est responsable de ça
<Neo31> Abdelhak nous a demander de preparer 2 ateliers nizarus :)
<Abdelhak> mé afin de finaliser le programme, qu'est ce que je vs réserve ? une conf. ou un atelier ?
<Neo31> je c pas c peut etre l'FAI McPeter
<nizarus> tous ceux qui blogguent sur le calssroom partage ça dans la liste de diffusion
<Neo31> ca depand de vos besoins Abdelhak
<Abdelhak> ok, Neo31
<Abdelhak> je te réserve un atelier et pr nizarus ?
<nizarus> Abdelhak, fait nous des propositions et on verra ce qu'on peut faire
<nizarus> Abdelhak, je peux présenter ubuntu, je peux présenter la communauté ubuntu-tn, animer une install party ...
<Neo31> sinon je conseil de reserver une conf a nizarus ca sera plus cool a mon avis
<Neo31> tu confirme nizarus ?
<Neo31> ca sera fiable k3nz0_ le script tkt
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen je v uploader le log ainsi que les statistiques sur ML :)
<Nour_al_imen> Merci Neo31
<Nour_al_imen> bcp me l'ont demandée et ils attendent en fait
<Neo31> mais chouf sarhan ou qq1 d'autre ca sera mieux, je pe faire les statistiques Nour_al_imen mais ca sera pas bien synchronise les messages (g eux bcp de pertes de connexion)
<k3nz0_> Dis-donc Neo31, t'a une drôle de connexion
<geekntuxuser> reçu et approuvé Neo31 =)
<Abdelhak> ok, une présentation de la communauté ubuntu-tn et l'animation de l'install party
<geekntuxuser> Je vous laisse
<geekntuxuser> Bonne nuit à vous tous
<Neo31> voila une autre prete pfff damn ISP
<Neo31> brabbi mes message yetba3thou tous ensemble ou koi ?
<Nour_al_imen> moi je l'ai trouve sur xirc ?
<nizarus> Neo31, il n'y a pas de déconnexion visible ici tout est en règle
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> mes message yetba3thou tous ensembles sur plusieurs lignes ou koll wa7da fi wa9tha nizarus ?
<nizarus> Neo31, just un link vers les log suffit dans la ML
<Nour_al_imen> quel ok je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tous le log
<Nour_al_imen> voilà il est où ce lien ?
<Neo31> je me casse, marre de cette connexion
<Neo31> see you later everybody
<Neo31> merci pour la presence de tlm :)
<Abdelhak> alors nizarus : une présentation de ubuntu-tn et l'animation de l'install party
<Abdelhak> on est d'accord
<Abdelhak> c-à-d une conf. et presque un atelier
<Abdelhak> c ça ?
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/19/%23ubuntu-tn-classroom.html et http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/20/%23ubuntu-tn-classroom.html
<Nour_al_imen> Merci
<nizarus> Abdelhak, pour la présentation de ubuntu vous avez une personne ?
<nizarus> car la présentation de ubuntu-tn ne prend pas plus de 15 mn
<Abdelhak> oui, c Butterflyoffire
<nizarus> ok good
<Abdelhak> l'admin. de ubuntu-dz
<nizarus> oui je connais (de loin)
<Abdelhak> ok, donc c de l'occasion pr lui connaitre de près
<Abdelhak> :)
<nizarus> j'essayerai donc d'enréchir la présentation de ubuntu-tn et partager notre expériance
<Abdelhak> ok, inchaa Allah
<nizarus> normalement il y aura une prise en charge c'est ça ?
<Abdelhak> oui, pr l'hébergement et la restauration aucun pbm
<Abdelhak> il ne reste que le transport, je vais voir avec les sponsors après la rentrée inchaa Allah
<nizarus> ok great
<Abdelhak> mé j'ai une question
<nizarus> oui ?
<Abdelhak> Ubuntu ne peut pas ns aider ds ce sens
<Abdelhak> c-à-d ils n'ont pas un budget pr financer les déplacements des membres de communautés
<McPeter> oO
<McPeter> tu réalises le coût ?!
<Abdelhak> c-à-d le coût ?
<Abdelhak> je peux préparer une estimation du coût
<McPeter> t'imagines si Ubuntu devait payer le déplacement de toutes les communautés Ubuntu-* ?
<McPeter> non je crois que tu réalises pas :)
<nizarus> Abdelhak, je pense pas
<k3nz0_> Ubuntu, n'est pas si riche que ça x)
<McPeter> que votre LocoTeam décide de le faire c'est une chose
<nizarus> Abdelhak, canonical offre du matériel promotionel pas plus
<McPeter> mais n'attendez rien d'Ubuntu dans ce sens
<Abdelhak> @McPeter : je parle au moins des communautés approuvées
<McPeter> heu
<McPeter> tu réalises pas combien y'en a :))
<Abdelhak> et pr la réalisation, pr les deux membres d'Ubuntu-tn et nn pas pr ts le monde
<McPeter> rien que pour Ubuntu-fr y'a des membres aux quatres coins de la terre
<Abdelhak> ds ts les cas, c juste une question simple
<nizarus> Abdelhak, regarde ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences/
<Abdelhak> ok
<Abdelhak> alors ce n'est pas un pbm, je vais contacter les sponsors après la rentrée pr avoir une solution inchaa Allah
<Abdelhak> @nizarus : alors c bon pr ce point ?
<nizarus> ok Abdelhak
<nizarus> rappel moi juste la date ?
<Abdelhak> le 26 nov.
<nizarus> ok
<Abdelhak> alors pr l'autre point, je te laisse l'animation de l'install party ?
<nizarus> ok ça me dérange pas
<Abdelhak> très bien
<nizarus> mais j'aurais besoin d'assistants
<Abdelhak> ok, ce n'est pas un pbm
<nizarus> great
<Abdelhak> @Neo31 : tu peux animer un atelier sur la virtualisation par exemple ?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oui Abdelhak
<Abdelhak> ok, donc c'est une bonne chose
<Neo31> Abdelhak si c un atelier grand publique
<Neo31> je ferai pas qq chose d'avancee
<Abdelhak> ok
<Abdelhak> d'accord
<Neo31> je pense a faire un atelier d'initiation pratique a Ubuntu avec virtualisation
<Abdelhak> ok
<Neo31> ca sera pratique pour les news users et ca facilitera le switch pour les utilisateurs de systemes fermee
<Abdelhak> ok, très bien alors
<Abdelhak> :)
<Neo31> inchalah je pourrai garder un niveau debutant sans entrer dans les details :)
<Abdelhak> inchaa Allah
<Neo31> :)
<Abdelhak> donc un dernier point
<Fanen> 00
<Fanen> y a un  log du class room non ??
<Neo31> oui Fanen
<nizarus> thx Fanen
<Neo31> tu trouve dans la description du classroom
<Abdelhak> @nizarus : tu peux me donner le thème de la présentation afin de finaliser le programme ?
 * Neo31 brb
 * Neo31 script 9rib yekmil
<nizarus> Abdelhak, d'après le site http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/ le sfd c'est en septembre pas en novembre
<Abdelhak> oui, mé on est déplacé l'événement chez ns
<nizarus> Abdelhak, le thème : La communauté Ubuntu en Tunisie : Partage d'éxpériance
<nizarus> ok
<Abdelhak> à cause de la rentrée en septembre / octobre
<Abdelhak> donc pr avoir plus de public
<Abdelhak> on a décalé la date
<Abdelhak> ok
<Abdelhak> et pr Neo31 ??
<Abdelhak> le thème de l'atelier ?
<Neo31> oui Abdelhak
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> Hands on a free OS << qq chose de ce genre je doit penser a un bon nom
<Abdelhak> ok, le plus tôt possible
<Neo31> inchalah
<Abdelhak> afin de finaliser le programme ;-)
<nizarus> Neo31, Initiation à la Virtualisation sous Ubuntu
<Neo31> nizarus j'aimerai faire une introduction plus generaliste que la virtualisation
<Neo31> comment migrer vers un systeme libre
<Neo31> pour facilite la migration aux utilisateur
<nizarus> Abdelhak, ça c'est votre SFD : http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Algeria/M%C3%A9d%C3%A9a/SFD%20Algeria
<Neo31> je parlerai des alternatifs libres brievement en plus de la virtualisation alors
<Abdelhak> @nizarus : oui
<nizarus> en tunisie il y aura ça : http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Tunisia/Sfax/IEEE ENIS SB
<Abdelhak> @Neo31 : à mon avis, essayez de limiter le contenu sur la virtualisation
<Abdelhak> car il y a quelqu'un qui veut présenter les alternatifs libres
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> presenter les logiciels laternatifs Abdelhak ?
<Neo31> ce ke je pense faire c pas presenter les logiciels
<Neo31> mais comment migrer a un systeme libre
<Neo31> ou trouver les logiciels (logitech)
<Neo31> comment installer les drivers
<Abdelhak> ok
<Neo31> kan utiliser la virtualiation
<Neo31> et kan utiliser wine
<Neo31> ...
<Neo31> des choses de ce genre
<Abdelhak> ok
<Abdelhak> comme tu veux ;-)
<Neo31> sinon ca m'interesse de savoir de quoi il s'agit l'autre sujet
<Neo31> pour ne pas parler du mm sujet
<Abdelhak> il veut présenter les alternatives libres
<Neo31> expliquer des logiciels libres ?
<Neo31> ou nommer les differents alternatifs
<Neo31> ...
<Neo31> et les expliker
<Neo31> dans ce cas je ne doit pas parler des alternatifs
<Neo31> mais juste de la migration
<Neo31> g pas la tete claire la Abdelhak desole
<Abdelhak> je vais confirmer avec lui prochainement pr éviter de parler du mm sujet
<Neo31> dimanche je travail pas je mettrai un bon plan de presentation inchalah
<Abdelhak> ok, inchaa Allah
<Abdelhak> ds ts les cas, on reste tjrs en contact :)
<Neo31> oui oui
<Neo31> je te contacte dimanche avec le plan inchalah
<Abdelhak> inchaa Allah
<Neo31> plan de presentation et nom de presentation
<Neo31> sinon une petite question a TLM comment afficher un tab avec echo?
<Neo31> genre : mot1 tab mot2
<Neo31> c bon, g trouver
<Neo31> il faut utiliser le parametre -e pour que ca marche
<Nour_al_imen> tu fais quoi avec ?
<Neo31> un petit script de statistiques
<nizarus> un \t peut être
<Nour_al_imen> bon courage
<Nour_al_imen> je vous laisse
<Nour_al_imen> assalem alaykom tml
<Nour_al_imen> lm
<nizarus> salam Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> ca marche pas \t sans le parametre -e nizarus c ce ki m'as confu un pe
<Neo31> salut Nour_al_imen
<nizarus> en fait Neo31 pour le global jam
<nizarus> quel est le nombre max d'inscrit ?
<Neo31> la salle ne pe pas supporter plus que 50
<nizarus> ok donc 20 avec hébergement et 30 sans
<Neo31> max 20 pour l'hebergement
<Neo31> oui
<nizarus> et pour le prof ou étudiants en langue arabe tu as des pistes ?
<Neo31> s'il y nous auron besoin d'heberger plus que 20, je peut voir avec la maison de jeune (il devron payer environ 6dt par nuit)
<Neo31> et je prendrai au moin un membre chez moi
<Neo31> je v voir la possibilite de prendre 2
<Neo31> anis pourra faire aussi
<Neo31> donc c au moin 2 extra places
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> g contacter un prof
<Neo31> il est interessee de participer
<Neo31> mais c t vit fait
<Neo31> je doit le rappeler demain par tel et avoir une confirmation finale
<Neo31> c un prof d'anglais
<Neo31> il a passer le toefl et il a un bon niveau en anglais
<Neo31> je pense qu'il peut aider, je confirme demain
<Neo31> bon c pas un traducteur
<nizarus> et il est bon en arabe ?
<Neo31> pe etre que nous auron besoin de qq1 d'autre
<Neo31> je connais pas son niveau en langue arabe aussi
<Neo31> nemchi nekil 7aja 9bal ma yadhan
<Neo31> zid chouf de ta part nizarus , tu a plus de contacts avec les profs que moi
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> il est temps oui
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<Chikori> salem Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> wa 3alikom esalam
<Nour_al_imen> j'ai un
<Nour_al_imen> pb avec
<Nour_al_imen> bgp
<Nour_al_imen> gpg je veux dire
<Nour_al_imen> je n'arrive pas à coller le texte
<Nour_al_imen> pour le décrypter
<Nour_al_imen> le terminal enlève la commande paste dés que j'accède à gpg
<Nour_al_imen> qlqn a une idée ?
<Nour_al_imen> pong Neo31
<Neo31> euh
<Nour_al_imen> tu as oublié ce que c
<Neo31> passe le lien de la doc launchpad
<Nour_al_imen> ?
<Neo31> et dit a kel instruction est le probleme Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<Nour_al_imen> J'ai reçu le mail
<Nour_al_imen> je décrypter le msg
<Nour_al_imen> pr ce faire
<Nour_al_imen> taper gpg
<Nour_al_imen> then paste
<Nour_al_imen> the enrypted text
<Neo31> 1mn
<Nour_al_imen> I can't paste
<Nour_al_imen> ça va je dois passer en super user
<Nour_al_imen> not en normal or just sudo
<Nour_al_imen> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_imen> it's Ok
<Nour_al_imen> thx
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen tu voi la section "Contents" en haut de la page? copie le lien de la section ou t'as le probleme et dit a kel instruction tu bloque
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> sry, don't want to read it all again, busy with my little script
<Neo31> good 4 u :)
<Nour_al_imen> autre quest
<Nour_al_imen> uick tip: Launchpad encrypts the email, using your public key, so that it can be sure that the key is yours. If your email software doesn't support OpenPGP encryption, copy the encrypted email's contents, type gpg in your terminal, then paste the email contents into your terminal window.
<Neo31> ?
<Nour_al_imen> après que j'eusse mis ds le terminal
<Nour_al_imen> c quoi le commande ?
<Nour_al_imen> pr qu'il sache que j'ai terminé et il décrypte ?
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> apres koi ?
<Nour_al_imen> concentre toi
<Nour_al_imen> 1 j'ai un text
<Nour_al_imen> à decrypter
<Nour_al_imen> 2 je le copie de l'email
<Nour_al_imen> 3 terminal gpg puis paste
<Nour_al_imen> 4 que faire pr qu'il décrypte
<Nour_al_imen> exple si je fais ctrl+c il va sortir
<Nour_al_imen> mais moi je veux qu'il décrypte le msg
<Nour_al_imen> fin
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen je me rappel pas d'avoir suivre ce tuto, tu essaye de signer le code of conduct?
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<Neo31> va sur https://launchpad.net/~your-user-name
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<Neo31> tu trouvera un lien pour signer le code of conduct avec les bonnes instructions
<Neo31> la ba
<Nour_al_imen> je dois avoir une key open
<Nour_al_imen> oui j'y suis et c ce qu'il dit
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> openPGP key?
<Neo31> c ca si je me rappel bien
<Nour_al_imen> yes
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<Nour_al_imen> Check the email account that Launchpad has sent the confirmation email to. If your email client supports OpenPGP encryption, it will prompt you for the password you chose for the key when GPG generated it. Enter the password, then click the link to confirm that the key is yours.
<Neo31> https://launchpad.net/+help/openpgp-keys.html
<Neo31> t sur kel etape sur ce tuto?
<Neo31> puis tu passe sur
<Neo31> https://launchpad.net/+help/import-pgp-key.html
<Neo31> je me rappel d'avoir suivre ce tuto la sur launchpad
<Nour_al_imen> j'ai terminé ces étapes
<Nour_al_imen> Hello,
<Nour_al_imen> This message contains the instructions for confirming registration of an
<Nour_al_imen> OpenPGP key for use in Launchpad.  The confirmation instructions have been
<Nour_al_imen> encrypted with the OpenPGP key you have attempted to register.  If you cannot
<Nour_al_imen> read the unencrypted instructions below, it may be because your mail reader
<Nour_al_imen> does not support automatic decryption of "ASCII armored" encrypted text.
<Nour_al_imen> Exact instructions for enabling this depends on the specific mail reader you
<Nour_al_imen> are using.  Please see this support page for more information:
<Neo31> puis il faut importer ici https://launchpad.net/~your-user-name/+editpgpkeys
<Neo31> ok 1mn je lit
<Neo31> g pas utiliser le tuto ke t entrain de suivre Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> utilise les liens ke je t donner
<Nour_al_imen> ça c un mail de confirmation et non tuto
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> nssit
<Nour_al_imen> ça y est j'ai terminé avec ce que tu m'as donné et il me reste
<Nour_al_imen> la dernière atp
<Nour_al_imen> etp
<Nour_al_imen> laisse tomber
<Nour_al_imen> merci en tt cas
<Neo31> dsl je riske de perdre la file des idee dans la tete pour l'algo ke j'essayde de construire
<Neo31> :s
<Nour_al_imen> je suis sur le pt de la trouver
<Nour_al_imen> oui vas y continue no pb
<Nour_al_imen> le fil des idées tu veux dire
<Neo31> ok essaye encore sinon je fairai un coud de main demain inchalah
<Nour_al_imen> in cha allah merci
<Neo31> fil file
<Neo31> kifkif
<Nour_al_imen> si tu veux
<Neo31> j'utilise le francais juste pour compatibilite avec les autres
<Neo31> otherwise i wouldn't write a letter in French
<Neo31> I didn't even add an azerty keyboard to write accents
<Neo31> I just prefer Arabic and English
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Nour_al_imen> Qd tu termine vois avec moi comment décrypter le msg
<Nour_al_imen> assalem Alaykom
<Nour_al_imen> termines*
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ?
<Nour_al_imen> ?
<Nour_al_imen> Qd tu termine vois avec moi comment décrypter le msg
<Neo31> j'avais des problemes de connexion je pense
<Nour_al_imen> non
<Neo31> je vien juste de recevoir des messages
<Nour_al_imen> demain tu m'aides in cha Allah si tu peux
<Neo31> ok got it
<Nour_al_imen> je quitte
<Neo31> ok inchalah :)
<Nour_al_imen> merci
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Nour_al_imen> assalem alaykom
<Neo31> desole ke g pas pu aider mnt
<Nour_al_imen> no pas de pb
<wissem> Neo31: :D
<Neo31> pong wissem
<Neo31> 3odna, wal 3awdou a7madou :) channel fih ken 13
<Neo31> ma yo93od fel wed ken 7ajrou :p
<wissem> hehehehe
<wissem> nah c'etait luxe luxe luxe
<wissem> gg à tout le monde
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> merci wissem :) glade u like it :)
<Neo31> wissem tjr pas cool la communaute? kan tu va nous joindre
<wissem> déja j'ai proposé ça y'avait quelques les animations des classroom ;)
<wissem> Neo31: je m'engage dés lyoum :)
<wissem> mais pas avec un titre ou un truc de ce genre :p
<Neo31> bien wissem, voila en veut des membres actifs.
<Neo31> et inchalah tal9a equipe t3ammal 3liha m3ak :)
<Neo31> y a pas de titres, mais il faut des coordinateurs (tgata3t layamet eloula, ken mouch les amis on arrive pas la)
<Neo31> l'objectif pour le prochains mois et d'impliquer plus le reste de la communaute et devenir simple membres actifs
<wissem> humm je vois de l'enthousiasme moi
<Neo31> je v proposer une petite structure pour faire marcher les choses mieux tres bientot :)
<wissem> chez la plupart des membres
<Neo31> haya narja3 ndeveloppi le script
<Neo31> oui wissem
<wissem> script wechi?
<Neo31> avec plus de membres et un pe d'organisation ennajmou nasn3ou le9har fi ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> pour faire des statistiques sur les logs irc
<Neo31> ca a commencer avec une simple idee mais la ca se complique pour perfectionner les choses
<Neo31> j'essaye d'adapter le script pour que ca marche sur on grand log qui depasse une seule annee
<Neo31> et qui fait des statistiques sur any period of time
<wissem> nice
<wissem> perl? python?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> nope
<Neo31> bash tout simplement wissem
<Neo31> x)
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<Nour_al_imen> Qlqn peut m'aider pour la clé de chiffrement ?
<nizarus> salam Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> Brabi vous pouvez m'aider pour décrypter un msg ?
<nizarus> c'est pour la signature du COC ?
<Nour_al_imen> yes
<Nour_al_imen> j'ai reçu l'email
<Nour_al_imen> et je devais décrypter avec gpg
<nizarus> oui
<Nour_al_imen> gpg: le déchiffrement a échoué: la clé secrète n'est pas disponible
<nizarus> tu travaille sur la même machine ?
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<Nour_al_imen> et biensur j'ai crée ma clé et je l'ai envoyé pour qu'il crypte ce msg avec
<nizarus> comment tu fais le déchiffrement ? avec une commande ?
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<Nour_al_imen> su
<Nour_al_imen> gpg
<Nour_al_imen> puis taper votre msg
<Nour_al_imen> puis il déchiffre
<Nour_al_imen> si c t avec évolution ça aurait été apparemment plus facile mais moi je n'utilise pas ce genre de prgrm
<nizarus> tu utilise quoi ?
<Nour_al_imen> rien, je consulte mes mails directement sur yahoo
<Nour_al_imen> je ne sais pas si vous m'avez compris, il y a 2 procèdures de décryp ou bien utilisateur de evolution ou autre Libre donc il y a un bouton decrypt
<Nour_al_imen> ou bien comme moi donc j'opte pr un terminal
<Nour_al_imen> maintenant je crois qu'il faut trouver une commande pour lui indiquer la clé puisqu'elle existe déjà
<Nour_al_imen> vous avez une idée ou bien je vais chercher ?
<nizarus> tu enregistre le message crypté dans un fichier texte ?
<Nour_al_imen> non copy paste
<Nour_al_imen> root@Nour-al-Imen-laptop:/home/imen# gpg
<Nour_al_imen> gpg: Vous pouvez taper votre message...
<nizarus> tu ne doit pas être root dans ce cas car la clé n'est pas celle du root
<Nour_al_imen> en sudo il ne me permets pas de paste
<Nour_al_imen> je vais réessayer sans privilèges de root
<nizarus> t'as pas besoin de sudo pour gpg
<Nour_al_imen> sans root il enlève la commande paste
<Nour_al_imen> je peux pas coller mon msg
<Nour_al_imen> je dois le taper
<Nour_al_imen> ça marche le paste pr cette fois mais
<Nour_al_imen> c quoi une phrase de passe ?
<nizarus> le mot de passe de votre clé
<Nour_al_imen> Vous avez besoin d'une phrase de passe pour déverrouiller la
<Nour_al_imen> clé secrète pour l'utilisateur: « Imen BETTAIEB <imen.bettaieb3@gmail.com> »
<Nour_al_imen> clé de 2048 bits RSA, ID 9513BAB4, créée le 2011-08-20 (ID clé principale 3BB02EF1)
<Nour_al_imen> gpg: gpg-agent n'est pas disponible dans cette session
<Nour_al_imen>   
<Nour_al_imen> Et comment je l'insère ?
<nizarus> c'est le mot de passe que tu as donnée lors de la création de la clé !
<Nour_al_imen> oui oui il ne m'a pas mis de champs attendez apparemment j'ai trouvé
<Nour_al_imen> gpg: gpg-agent n'est pas disponible dans cette session
<nizarus> il faut que tu quitte le root
<Nour_al_imen> je ne suis ni en root ni en sudo
<nizarus> et tu travail le tout en mode utilisateur
<Nour_al_imen> oui je l'ai quitté
<Nour_al_imen> oui I am simple user
<Nour_al_imen> ainsi ça marche pour la reconnaissance de la clé
<Nour_al_imen> mais à la fin il ne décrypte pas
<Nour_al_imen> il dit que gpg: gpg-agent n'est pas disponible dans cette session
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, regarde ce doc https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdlkoJl68WIrZGZjYnJwcDNfMmtqNnE1cWM0&hl=en_US
<nizarus> c'est un tuto rédiger par l'un de nos membres pour la signature du CoC
<Nour_al_imen> ok merci j'y suis
<Nour_al_imen> Bon ce n'est plus le même procédure
<Nour_al_imen> mais j'ai suivi ce tuto
<Nour_al_imen> et voilà j'ai le mm pb
<Nour_al_imen> gpg: gpg-agent n'est pas disponible dans cette session
<nizarus> hmmmm :/
<Nour_al_imen> j'ai pourtant mis mon msg dans un fichier .txt pour faire comme le tuto
<nizarus> lance la commande seahorse pour voir les clés configurées de ton compte
<Nour_al_imen> il est dèjà ouvert
<Nour_al_imen> je crois pas que ce soit un pb de disponibilité de la clé
<Nour_al_imen> dans clés persos je vois ma clé
<nizarus> et gpg --list-keys
<Nour_al_imen> non attendez je vois que c possible qu'il affiche comme tel et fait le travail
<Nour_al_imen> comment ouvrir le .asc?
<adn> salut !
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, no idea :/
<nizarus> bonjour adn
<adn> le log final du classroom d'hier se trouve où encore ?
<Nour_al_imen> ok merci et dsl pr tout ce tps
<adn> je n'ai pas reçu de mail sur la ml, peut-être que je ne suis pas vraiment abonné
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, le message d'erreur survient quand tu tape une mauvaise passe phrase
<nizarus> adn, le log est dispo pour toujours
<Nour_al_imen> c la bonne car je suis allée la changer à partir de seahorse pr m'en assurer
<adn> nizarus: url stp ?
<adn> parce que c'est pas sur http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/08/20/
<nizarus> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/19/%23ubuntu-tn-classroom.html
<nizarus> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/20/%23ubuntu-tn-classroom.html
<adn> ah, ok
<adn> il faut modifier le topic du chan alors
<nizarus> c'est pas le même bot de log ici et sur le classroom :)
<adn> ah, y a pas de log pour classroom-chat ?
<nizarus> non le chat c'est pas un salon officiel
<adn> ok
<nizarus> tu as besoin du log du chat
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, il doit y avoir un souci quelques part :/ j'arrive pas à le cerner
<adn> non, c'est bon, je l'ai
<Nour_al_imen> oui Merci c très gentil je continue à chercher et je reviens si j'arrive au moins à cerner le Pb
<nizarus> adn, je viens de poster sur la ML tu peux vérifier si tu as bien eu le mail.
<Nour_al_imen> Il y tjrs un retard considérable entre l'envoi sur la Ml et la réception
<nizarus> chez moi c'est instantané :/
<nizarus> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-August/date.html#start
<Nour_al_imen> je suis avec ce lien moi aussi
<Nour_al_imen> j'ai le droit de mettre la photo de l'event classroom sur mon blog
<Nour_al_imen> cc
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, quelle photo ?
<nizarus> on n'a pas pris des photos :p
<Nour_al_imen> de l'event FB
<Nour_al_imen> le paquet là
<Nour_al_imen> je viens d'écrire un petit article
<nizarus> tant que c'est en relation avec ubuntu et les LL c'est toujours ok
<nizarus> en plus c'est une photo trouvé sur le web
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, article en arabe ?
<Nour_al_imen> vous le voulez en arabe ?
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, non je pose juste la question
<Nour_al_imen> http://imenbettaieb.blogspot.com/2011/08/temoignage.html
<Nour_al_imen> non en fr, je n'y ai pas pensé l'ar
<nizarus> cool
<Nour_al_imen> Merci
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, tu peux enrechir ton article par des liens :
<Nour_al_imen> Oui quels liens ?
<nizarus> quand tu parle de adn tu ajoute un link vers ça page
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<nizarus> quand tu parle de ubuntu-tn tu ajoute un lien vers le wiki
<nizarus> etc ...
<adn> nizarus: j'ai rien eu, faut que je m'abonne on dirait
<adn> je croyais l'avoir fait
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, comme ici : http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/08/classroom-initiation-au-packaging
<Nour_al_imen> ah d'accord j'y vais alors pr le faire
<nizarus> adn, see in PV
<Nour_al_imen> done
<Nour_al_imen> j'aurais aimé mettre un lien vers le UGJ mais je n'ai pas trouver où
<Nour_al_imen> trouvé*
<k3nz0> huhu, all
<adn> Neo31: une douzaine de gens très actifs, en effet
<nizarus> ahla k3nz0
<nizarus> adn, nous avons eu un record de participation pour ton cours
<adn> il faudra le refaire dans quelques mois, celui-là
<adn> pour les nouveaux
<adn> mais vous êtes maintenant capables de refaire le classroom seuls ;-)
<Neo31> ahla adn
<adn> nizarus: el hamdou lillah !
<adn> Neo31: ahla !
<Neo31> salut nizarus et tlm :)
<nizarus> adn, Neo31 fera un test grandeur nature lors du UGJ :)
<adn> excellent
<adn> vous allez filmer ?
<Neo31> j'espere adn. on a pas confirmation de ca juska mnt
<Nour_al_imen> Neo31,  là tu es occupé ou non ?
<Neo31> je coordonne qq details techniques avec sarhan
<nizarus> Neo31, il y a des soucis pour le site en dev ?
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen y a nizarus s'il est libre il peut aider :)
<Nour_al_imen> Ce que je publie sur la page FB je dois l'envoyer sur la ML ?
<Nour_al_imen> l'article par exple ?
<Nour_al_imen> Neo31, nizarus
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, il est préférable oui :) car il y a des gens qui n'on pas FB
<Nour_al_imen> ok I'll do it
<nizarus> quand il y a une information importante il vaut mieux la partager partout : ML, Groupe FB, Page FB, etc...
<Neo31> oui Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> salut mr zied
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> t'as resolut le probleme d'hier ou pas encore ?
<Nour_al_imen> non pas encore
<Nour_al_imen> là je suis occupée je verrais plsu tard
<Nour_al_imen> merci
<oix> plop
<nizarus> plip
<oix> ça va bien nizarus :)
<nizarus> bien merci oix et toi ?
<oix> handicapé mais ça va :)
<nizarus> inchallah khir ?
<Neo31> ahla oix
<Neo31> oix la preparation ce passe tres bien pour le UGJ, inchalah tu va pas regretter d'etre present :)
<Neo31> je t'invite a s'inscrire ici oix https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam11.09
<Neo31> wissem c toi wissem hmem sur la page wiki de UGJ ? lol
<wissem> non lol
<geekntuxuser> Salut Neo31 check ton mail
<geekntuxuser> Salut all
<Neo31> ahla geekntuxuser
<Neo31> g mis anis au couran wel 5bar wsil el imen deja
<Neo31> merci pr l'initiative geekntuxuser :)
<geekntuxuser> de rien ! ça sera vraiment avec plaisir ;) !
<geekntuxuser> Neo31, le 2ème classroom pour le packaging c'est pour quand exactement ?
<Neo31> g pas encore une confirmation de adn, go ahead geekntuxuser si tu fixe une date on pe prendre une autre pour adn
<Neo31> sinon il est possible de faire 2 classrooms mm jour (jour et soir)
<geekntuxuser> Jeudi à partir de 22h c'est bon ?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> famma ness tsalli trawi7 geekntuxuser
<Neo31> c pour quoi le choix de 23h
<Neo31> sinon on fait le jour
 * k3nz0 plouf 
<k3nz0> Je préfère 23h aussi
<Neo31> oui voila
<geekntuxuser> Je préfére la nuit, les gens sont plus dispo je pense
<Neo31> oui c ca
<geekntuxuser> Ouais alors 23h =)
<Neo31> et tkt geekntuxuser meme les non geeks yashrou fi romdhan ;)
<geekntuxuser> lool j'imagine !
<Neo31> geekntuxuser je c pas encore quelles sont les besoins et quel sera le nivo du classroom
<Neo31> debutant ou intermediaire
<Neo31> ..
<geekntuxuser> Check mail ^^
<geekntuxuser> j'ai répondu
<geekntuxuser> Pas de besoins particuliers
<geekntuxuser> 1h à 2h max
<geekntuxuser> Commençant du Zéro et on avance jusqu'à un niv "normal"
<k3nz0> Quel sera l'objet du prochain classroom ?
<geekntuxuser> Initiation au terminal et Script Shell
<Neo31> je check le mail :)
<Neo31> ok geekntuxuser
<Neo31> assister a la preparation du classroom en cas de besoin
<Neo31> tester qq chose..
<Neo31> on apprendra a faire des rm_rf k3nz0 ;)
<Neo31> et des scripts pour detruire les disque dures :p
<geekntuxuser> x')
<k3nz0> Yeaah xD
<geekntuxuser> Vilains "michants" !
<Neo31> ou mettre un backdoor en place
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> je rigole geekntuxuser
<geekntuxuser> mdr
<nizarus> tu nous propose quoi geekntuxuser ?
<geekntuxuser> tu veux dire comme "programme" de classroom ?
<geekntuxuser> ( nizarus )
<nizarus> yep
<geekntuxuser> Nous allons parler des consoles, des terminaux (la différence), nous allons aussi parler de pourquoi préférer le terminal parfois
<nizarus> :)
<geekntuxuser> Aborder rapidement les différents logiciels qui émulent la console
<geekntuxuser> Apprendre comment comprendre son terminal
<geekntuxuser> Utiliser quelques commandes basiques
<geekntuxuser> Apprendre à se repérer en utilisant apropos et man
<geekntuxuser> Introduction au script shell
<geekntuxuser> puis comme tp rapide faire un petit script
<Neo31> lol oui un petit script xD
<geekntuxuser> (j'édite encore y aura peut être des changements dans les détails, mais en gros c'est ça =) )
<geekntuxuser> Neo31 ... :p
<amal__> slt
<amal__> est-ce qu'il ya qq qui a été présent hier dans packaging classroom?
<k3nz0> amal__, oui
<k3nz0> C'est pour ?
<amal__> je suis en train de refaire et je trouve des problemes
<amal__> dans la derniere étape
<amal__> qd j tape dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us
<amal__> j'obtient  eroor type 1
<k3nz0> Honnêtement je me suis contenté de la théorie hier. Je n'étais pas sur mon pc ( donc pas de linux), je vais faire la pratique ce soir
<amal__> ok
<amal__> merci en tt cas ^^
<wissem> amal__: t'es sure dans le bon endroit pour lancer ta commande?
<wissem> que donne pwd?
<amal__> normalement j tape ou,
<amal__> ?
<amal__> /home/amal/manip/democratie-0.1
<amal__> wissem,
<wissem> oui c'est ca
<wissem> et t'as quelle erreur?
<wissem> peut etre que tu n'as pas essayé de telecharger les tools pour faire ça
<wissem> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=224816880897451
<amal__> c bn
<wissem> k
<amal__> t'avais raison
<amal__> j travaillais ds le faux endroit
<amal__> ^^"
<sarhan> hello tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> hello sarhan
<sarhan> Goldenscorp, makch bech tcho9 fatrek?
<Goldenscorp> loooooooool
<Goldenscorp> winti  makch bech tcho9 fatrek zada ?
<sarhan> ena mezelt nestana fel jme3a mezelou ysaliou
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-21
<nizarus> sa77a chrebitkom
<geekntuxuser> yatik essa7a =)
<nizarus> geekntuxuser, tu as écrit un truc sur ton classroom sur ton blog ?
<geekntuxuser> Je vais écrire demain matin , j'ai un truc à faire cette nuit ^^ nizarus
<nizarus> :)
<geekntuxuser> nizarus, peux tu me conseiller l'extension wordpress que tu utilises pour le SEO managment s'il te plait ? ^^
<geekntuxuser> dire plutôt*
<Emyn> salut les gars :)
<nizarus> geekntuxuser, j'utilise "All in One SEO Pack"
<nizarus> salut Emyn
<geekntuxuser> salut Emyn =)
<geekntuxuser> Merci nizarus , et autre petite question, pour l'analyse et suivi du site, un système interne de l'hébérgeur (Awstat précisement) est une source fiable ou ça sera mieux d'utiliser Google ou autre chose ?
<nizarus> geekntuxuser, je fais confiance à awstats
<geekntuxuser> Bien =)
<geekntuxuser> merci
<Goldenscorp> bsr nizarus Emyn geekntuxuser
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, merci pour le petit cours d'images bitmap et vectorielles :)
<Emyn> bonne soire khouia
<geekntuxuser> bsr Goldenscorp =)
<Goldenscorp>  2 rien 3arfi nizarus
<Goldenscorp> cava tlm ?
<Goldenscorp> nizarus,  ach 9wlik fi les boutons ?
<nizarus> bon travail
<nizarus> mais celui des news ma 3jebnich
<nizarus> le journal taya7 ellouta :)
<Goldenscorp> ok tawa insl7ouha
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Emyn> 3andkom sitet?
<Goldenscorp> Emyn,  les site en cours
<Goldenscorp> 3ana page WIKI
<Emyn> passe le lien
<Goldenscorp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<Emyn> E5er event fel 2009? haha
<Goldenscorp> ???
<k3nz0> Non Emyn
<geekntuxuser> -- Emyn
<Goldenscorp> Emyn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<geekntuxuser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<Goldenscorp> e5er event 2011
<geekntuxuser> ISIT'COM Hammam Sousse :16 Avril 2011 Ubuntu Détails, Ubuntu Rapport (fr), Ubuntu Report (En), Ubuntu Photos nizarus
<Emyn> 9rit Quelques évènements passés :p
<k3nz0> Puis en parlant d'événement Emyn, on organise un event du 2 septembre au 4
<Goldenscorp> merci geekntuxuser
<geekntuxuser> http://blog.geekntuxuser.com/2011/08/ubuntu-tn-the-ubuntu-global-jam-debarque-enfin-en-tunisie%e2%80%a6/
<geekntuxuser> de rien Goldenscorp ;)
<nizarus> bon ça y est : http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/08/classroom-initiation-au-terminal-et-a-la-creation-de-scripts-shell
<Goldenscorp> coll nizarus geekntuxuser
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Goldenscorp> cool
<nizarus> tu pense à manger Goldenscorp :)
<geekntuxuser> lool Goldenscorp
<geekntuxuser> nizarus, merci ! Comme d'hab, je re-cite sur mon blog et je metterai la source =)
<nizarus> pas de soucis geekntuxuser
<geekntuxuser> ;)
<Goldenscorp> lol nizarus
<Goldenscorp> fama chkoun tawa active fi FB tawa ?
<Goldenscorp> page ubuntu-tn
<Goldenscorp> ?,
<Goldenscorp> oumhoumich fi irc tawa ?
<nizarus> barcha Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ??
<Goldenscorp> barch fi FB tawa :(
<Goldenscorp> ichbihoum myjiouch il irc ?
<Goldenscorp> achkoun 3andou FB tawa yikitbilhoum ijaw il irc y3mlilhoum invitation
<nizarus> :)
<geekntuxuser> Malek c'est qui sur Facebook ? (ou twitter ^^' )
<geekntuxuser> Salut Malek ^^
<Goldenscorp> salut Malek
<Malek> bsr
<Malek> c Malek Dorra sur fb
<geekntuxuser> =) oki netcharfou
<nizarus> Malek, tu utilise ubuntu ?
<Malek> j'avais kubuntu ou ba3d fasa5tou mrejni ou ma3raft na3mal bih chay
<geekntuxuser> ^^
<Malek> dc je ss en cours d'installer l'ubuntu
<k3nz0> Bon, moi j'y vais
<k3nz0> Bonne soirée
<nizarus> :)
<geekntuxuser> a+
<Malek> nizarus, pour s'adapter a un nouveau sys d'exploi il faut de la patience
<Neo31> bsr geekntuxuser
<Neo31> t la ?
<Goldenscorp> bsr Neo31
<Neo31> bsr Goldenscorp
<geekntuxuser> Bsr Neo31
<geekntuxuser> Ouais =)
<Neo31> c bon t deja admin de l'event geekntuxuser :)
<geekntuxuser> Merci beaucoup =)
<Neo31> je venais te notifier et pr te donner administration si tu ve mettre  a jour qq infos :)
<Neo31> ou envoyer un message
<Neo31> pas de koi :)
<Neo31> bon je go alors, see ya soon
<Neo31> chbih mguayan el chan ellila?
<geekntuxuser> ^^ kol we7ed ye5dem fi 5emtou lol ^^
<geekntuxuser> D'accord Neo31 ;)
<Neo31> eni j'essaye de prendre une pause (mais bon c une mi-pause 5ir men blach :p )
<nizarus> Neo31, tous le monde est sur FB :)
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> a bon nizarus
<nizarus> j'ai raté quelque chose ? ça lag trop chez moi :/
<Neo31> y avais qq messages sur fb ke g pa pu resister a repondre
<Neo31> non t'as rien rater
<Neo31> je vien d'arriver moi
<Neo31> et je go
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> gligt mel irc
<Neo31> taw narja3 ghdwa
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> a plus les amis
<Neo31> n'oubliez pas la reunion demain (voir la description du chan)
<Goldenscorp> @+ Neo31
<Neo31> sinon nizarus on peut faire le +m ici lors de la reunion et utiliser le voice ?
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> non ca marche pas
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> bon whatever
<Neo31> de tt facon on a annoncer juste sur ML, ca sera organiser com dab
<Neo31> n'oubliez pas la reunion demain (voir la description du chan)
<geekntuxuser> ping @qlqun ?
<geekntuxuser> ^^'
<Goldenscorp> oui geekntuxuser
<Goldenscorp> pong
<geekntuxuser> 2min stp
<Goldenscorp> ok
<geekntuxuser> Goldenscorp, http://apps.geekntuxuser.com/doit-simple peux-tu tester un peu le fonctionnement et me dire s'il y a une anomalie, et puis je veux avoir ton avis sur l'idée + site
<geekntuxuser> et merci melfou9 ^^
<Goldenscorp> il w9tach ?
<Goldenscorp> tawa ?
<Goldenscorp> geekntuxuser,
<geekntuxuser> wa9et elli t'es dispo Goldenscorp
<geekntuxuser> ;)
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> ani bich na3mil tala tawa et goudawa i9ouli ;)
<geekntuxuser> Merci =)
<Goldenscorp> 2 rien
<Goldenscorp> geekntuxuser,
<Goldenscorp> pv stp
<sarhan> ping Houssem
<sarhan> ping crack3r
<crack3r> pong 3isssa
<sarhan> crack3r, i not a !
<sarhan> salem Fanen
<crack3r> sarhan, non 3issa c'est une autre histoire :)
<elacheche_anis> salam @ * :D
<DelphiWorld> hello
<DelphiWorld> :)
<elacheche_anis> hello DelphiWorld :D
<elacheche_anis> Tu vas bien DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> yah elacheche_anis !
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tré bien alhamdoulillah
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: svp svp svp tu peux me donnée le N° de telephone de la tv lybia ?
<sarhan> salut
<DelphiWorld> yo sarhan !
<sarhan> hé DelphiWorld ca va bien? :D
<DelphiWorld> alhamdoulillah avec les bonne nouvel des arabs ;)
<sarhan> et c'est quoi ces bonnes nouvelles?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: de la liby et l'egypt !
<sarhan> elles concernant la discussion de l'autre fois?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: qu'elle discution ?
<sarhan> ubuntu maghreb !
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, il parle de la révolution XD
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, ah mdr ena deye5 hhh
<elacheche_anis> lol :)
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, j'ai mal compris oups
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: >:P
<sarhan> ya quoi pour l'egypte?
<sarhan> je suis à jour à propos de la lybie
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: le fight qu'antre l'israel qui sera pas disponible du tou ;)
<DelphiWorld> sarhanles egyptiains on enlevé le drapo de l'embassade de l'israly
<sarhan> ah oui j'ai vu des videos sur les manifs d'hier
<sarhan> ils veulent virer l'ambassadeur d'israel
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: inchalah !
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<elacheche_anis> salam nizarus
<blocus> salut
<nizarus> salut blocus
<nizarus> Houssem, on aura une réunion dans quelques minutes tu peux tester ton bot :)
<nizarus> mais il faut demander la permission de neo :)
<sarhan> hello
<sarhan> c pas ici la réunion? :P
<nizarus> si sarhan
<nizarus> mais dans 15 mns
<sarhan> une réunion sans neo31? T_T
<nizarus> ah bon ?
<nizarus> sarhan, c'est quoi le souci avec le site web ?
<sarhan> ba il est pas là
<sarhan> nizarus: le serveur de kangoulya est down
<sarhan> j'ai envoyé un mail mais c dimanche je pense qu'il n'est pas devant son pc
<sarhan> nizarus: on a d'autres alternatives d'hebergement? vs pensez que l'ati peut nous offrir un serveur?
<nizarus> en effet tout est down chez chems :/
<nizarus> sarhan, no idea pour l'ati mais on peux les contacter pour voir avec eux
<nizarus> sinon il y a toujours le cluster chez ubuntu europe
<sarhan> le site ubuntu-tn devra être up 100% voir à la limite 99.9% du temps
<sarhan> ubuntu europe ont parfois des prbs
<sarhan> l'année derniere leurs serveurs sont resté down plus de 2 semaines
<sarhan> sans resolution des prbs
<sarhan> je vais contacter l'ati pour voir avec eux
<sarhan> j'ai encore le mail de la personne qui a deployé mirror.tn
<nizarus> sarhan, il vaut mieux que le contacte soit fait par le loco contacte (Zied Alaya)
<sarhan> ah ok
<sarhan> je vais alors envoyer le mail a mr zied
<nizarus> essaye de le contacter et organiser l'affaire avec lui.
<sarhan> ena haka walla haka j'avais besoin de le contacter concernant le loco pack pour le ugj
<nizarus> yep
<sarhan> m-7 et neo pas encore là
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<sarhan> wa3alykom elsalem Nour_al_imen
<nizarus> salam Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> J'arrive au milieu de la discussion
<sarhan> Nour_al_imen: non ca n'a pas encore commencé
<Nour_al_imen> Je voulais savoir où est ce arrivé le statut de l'asso ?
<sarhan> il n'a pas avancé
<sarhan> il faut encore regler les prbs de structure
<sarhan> mais je pense qu'on devrait en parler durant la réunion
<Nour_al_imen> C'est quoi le pb ?
<Nour_al_imen> in cha Allah
<Nour_al_imen> car moi je me dis prkoi pas profiter de l'offre de l'ATI gratuite
<sarhan> Nour_al_imen: quelle offre?
<Nour_al_imen> pr l'hébergement et le nom de domaine gratuit
<Nour_al_imen> du moins pr l'heberg
<Nour_al_imen> grat pr les assos
<sarhan> on a un nom de domaine
<sarhan> et l'hebergement j'etais entrain d'en discuter avec nizarus
<Nour_al_imen> j'ai vu qu'il y avait un pb d'heberg en haut
<Nour_al_imen> justement
<sarhan> on a été hebergé gratuitement par kangoulya avec un vps et tout
<sarhan> mais aujourd'hui le serveur est down
<sarhan> salut luna
<luna> aslama
<elacheche_anis> salam tout le monde, merci de re-lire ce doc: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nRe28tt3V_kAqosv5J6V1eMrROQPpJFbXXCAXeO8Kxs/edit?hl=fr
 * elacheche_anis BRB
<Nour_al_imen> و عليكم السلام
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: jibelna 3arfek
<luna> labes alikom
<luna> ?
<sarhan> ne9esna chokri zeda :/
<Nour_al_imen> الحمد لله لونا وانت؟
<luna> el7amdouleh ya imen
<luna> :)
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: ahla
<Goldenscorp> salut tlm
<sarhan> hello DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> re sarhan
<sarhan> ping nizarus on commence ou on attend?
<nizarus> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> salam nizarus ;)
<nizarus> sarhan, le cahirman n'est pas là
<sarhan> j'ai pas d'argent pour l'appeler :(
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, peut le remplacer puisque il a préparer l'orde du jour
<nizarus> ping elacheche_anis
<sarhan> il est parti le chercher
<sarhan> ...
<elacheche_anis> pong nizarus, c'est pas moi qui a préparer l'ordre du jour, j'ai juste aimé de vous passer le lien ;) :p :D
<sarhan> haha
<sarhan> il faut trouver un maitre de cérémonie !
<sarhan> on est deja en retard de 8 minute
<sarhan> faut commencer
<nizarus> normalement on attends 15 mns et soit on trouve un chairman soit en reporte la réunion
<sarhan> chairman?
<sarhan> c'est quoi
<Nour_al_imen> c quoi un chairman ?
<sarhan> chef?
<nizarus> sarhan, la personne qui a préparer l'ordre du jour et qui doit dériger la réunion
<elacheche_anis> On vote pour le président dès maintenant, je vote pour nizarus..
<sarhan> +1 pour nizarus si il le veut biensur
<nizarus> il doit être au courant des détails de l'ordre du jour
<Chikori> Salem a tous
<blocus> +1 pour ay wa7ed
<DelphiWorld> salam Chikori
<sarhan> nizarus: voici les détails de la réunion: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nRe28tt3V_kAqosv5J6V1eMrROQPpJFbXXCAXeO8Kxs/edit?hl=fr&pli=1
<sarhan> comme le fait remarquer mawale on peut pas parler de tout
<nizarus> sarhan, j'ai le doc mais j'ai pas les détails
<sarhan> donc on choisit les pts les plus importants
<sarhan> !start!
<sarhan> !start
<ubotu-tn> On va commencer la reunion :
<ubotu-tn> Pour demander le parole merci d'écrire ! et attendre votre tour et terminer avec eof.
<sarhan> !degage
<k3nz0> xD
<sarhan> good Houssem
<Houssem> xD taradtouli el m3alem
<nizarus> Houssem, normalement le bot doit répondre aux ordres du chairman pas tous
<sarhan> nizarus: il ya moi elacheche_anis qui connaissons les détails
<k3nz0> Houssem, le bot doit répondre au chairman
<sarhan> et Chikori
<k3nz0> +1 nizarus
<DelphiWorld> +111 nizarus :D
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: t'es d'accord pour être chairman?
<nizarus> sarhan, great l'un de vous préside alors
<Chikori> chairman?
<elacheche_anis> non pas moi XD, fait le sarhan
<elacheche_anis> il marra lokhra yizzi XD
<sarhan> bon je le fais
<sarhan> Houssem: jibelna elm3alem
<nizarus> Houssem, ramène le bot
<sarhan> !start
<ubotu-tn> On va commencer la reunion :
<ubotu-tn> Pour demander le parole merci d'écrire ! et attendre votre tour et terminer avec eof.
<Houssem> !
<ubotu-tn> Go Houssem !
<sarhan> bon bienvenue à tout le monde
<Chikori> ping luna Nour_al_imen
<sarhan> Houssem: oO
<Houssem> eof
<ubotu-tn> Merci Houssem.
<sarhan> !degage
<Chikori> :D
<sarhan> bon le bot n'est pas au point
<sarhan> donc je disais bienvenue à tout le monde
<sarhan> je rappelle les points de cette réunion
<sarhan> SFD’11 (invitation Sfax et Algérie)
<sarhan> Invitation à collaborer de la part du PDG de l’ANCE
<sarhan> Planifier les sessions Q&A avec les anciens coordinateurs (une session par ancien groupe de travail)
<sarhan> nizarus: le bot n'a pas la notion de chairman :/
<sarhan> Designation des coordinateurs (il faut définir la structure de la communauté et les tâches avant de penser aux personnes)
<sarhan> Définir les prochains évents à réaliser
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: pour visité la SFD tunisy je doit avoir une invitation ?
<sarhan> et si on a le temps on parle du status de l'association et des avancements de l'ugj
<sarhan> comme c'est une réunion on ferra la parole par ordre ! pour la demander et eof quand on fini
<sarhan> on commence par le premier point : SFD’11 (invitation Sfax et Algérie)
<sarhan> pour l'sfd algérie la communauté ubuntu algérie nous a invité à venir participer avec eux
<nizarus> !
<sarhan> tfadhel nizarus
<nizarus> thx sarhan
<nizarus> alors pour le SFD algérie
<nizarus> nous avons eu la visite de l'un des coordinateurs ic
<nizarus> i
<nizarus> et il a confirmé ça demande
<nizarus> pour inviter 2 membres de la communauté
<nizarus> le seul soucis reste la prise en charge du déplacement
<nizarus> qui n'est pas encore réglé
<nizarus> pour le reste tout est ok
<nizarus> nous aurons plus de détails d'ici le début du moi prochain
<nizarus> je rappel juste que moi et neo nous nous sommes porté volontaires pour participer
<nizarus> la porte reste ouverte pour d'autres volontaires
<nizarus> mais il faut que la communauté désigne 2 membres à la fin
<nizarus> eof
<blocus> !
<sarhan> je rappelle que la date limite pour les condidature est le 25 aout
<sarhan> donc si quelqu'un veut se présenter pour participer au sfd il peut le faire via le mailing list
<sarhan> la parole à blocus
<blocus> juste n7eb na3ref chnoua
<blocus> lzem ykoun les compétance
<blocus> bech tcherek fel fsd
<DelphiWorld> !
<blocus> eof
<sarhan> la parole a DelphiWorld !
<DelphiWorld> êsse que je doit disposé d'une invitation pour visité SFD tn ?
<sarhan> en tant que visiteur ou animateur?
<DelphiWorld> visiteur
<sarhan> je pense que c'est ouvert au grand public donc vous êtes le bienvenue !
<DelphiWorld> merci sarhan alore ;)
<DelphiWorld> EOF
<BlackBox-01> !
<sarhan> nizarus: vous pouvez confirmé que c'est open le sfd?
<nizarus> le sfd sfax est normalement open
<nizarus> pour plus de détails https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-August/010418.html
<nizarus> eof
<sarhan> la parol est à BlackBox-01
<BlackBox-01> thx sarhan
<BlackBox-01> bein si on aura plus que 2 bénévole
<BlackBox-01> on doit faire ' vote '
<BlackBox-01> avant le 25
<sarhan> après le 25
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> le 25 c'est la date limite pour demander à être bénévole
<BlackBox-01> Ok je voulais dire finalement le vote aura lieu sur IRC ou ML ?
<BlackBox-01> eof
 * Nour_al_imen Pense que la réunion c'est pour discuter et non pour s'informer. les infos peuvent tjrs passer sur la ML
<sarhan> BlackBox-01: ca sera annoncé dès que les participation seront closes regarde  avec Neo31 c'est lui qui gère l'event pour le moment
<sarhan> bon passons à l'sfd de sfax
<sarhan> qui va participer au nom d'ubuntu-tn?
<elacheche_anis> !
<sarhan> tfadhel elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Selon la ML, MaWale a dit qu'il sera présent, et moi aussi je peu être présent inchallah..
<nizarus> !
<elacheche_anis> mais de préférence il faut que d'autres membres seront présents aussi
<elacheche_anis> sûr tout les anciens..
<elacheche_anis> eof
<Neo31> !
<sarhan> la parole à Neo31
<nizarus> <nizarus> !
<Neo31> <sarhan> qui va participer au nom d'ubuntu-tn? << elacheche_anis
<Neo31> participer au nom de ubuntu-tn pas une simple presence
<Neo31> je m'excuse pour le delay et de venir un pe tard
<Neo31> eof
<sarhan> la parole à nizarus !
<nizarus> j'ai demandé la parole avant Neo31 :p
<nizarus> bref
<nizarus> f'après le programme du SFD il y a
<nizarus> *11:20** Ubuntu OS, by Ubuntu TN*
 * sarhan désolé j'ai vu votre deuxieme message et pas le premier :(
<nizarus> *14:00 **Ubuntu Install Party
<nizarus> donc nous avons besoin de 3 personnes
<nizarus> 1 pour le présentation
<nizarus> et 1 pour l'install party assisté par les 2 autres
<Goldenscorp> !
<nizarus> donc 3 représentants de u-tn
<Neo31> !
<blocus> !
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, oublie les anciens
<nizarus> eof
<Goldenscorp> !
<sarhan> la parole à Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> merci sarhan
<Goldenscorp>  moi aussi je peu être présent pour à l'sfd de sfax
<Goldenscorp> pour  l'install party
<Goldenscorp> eof
<sarhan> la parole à Neo31
<Neo31> je confirme ma participation a sfax, s'il y aura prise en charge du transport des participant ou une place avec un autre membre, sinon ca depand du budget :p
<Neo31> eof
 * Chikori Goldenscorp moi aussi jve participer :o)
<sarhan> la parole à blocus
<blocus> moi aussi je veut participer
<nizarus> !
<blocus> eof
<Chikori> !
<sarhan> parole à nizarus
<nizarus> bellahi bellahi
<nizarus> ceux qui veulent participer il y a la ML
<nizarus> organisons nous un peu
<nizarus> eof
<Chikori> !
<Neo31> +1
<sarhan> oui nizarus ! on a créé une page wiki pour l'event?
 * Nour_al_imen +1 nizarus 
<sarhan> parole à Chikori suffit de demander une fois je t'ai pas oublié !
<Chikori> ok sarhan =)
 * Neo31 sarhan passe
<Chikori> n7eb na3ref win el page wiki pour participer
<sarhan> Chikori: si tu la trouve pas tu la créé et tu passe le lien sur ML c'est simple !
<Chikori> ok sarhan
<sarhan> eof?
<Chikori> alors qui se charge poue la créer? l'equipe events nn?
<Chikori> eof
<elacheche_anis> !
 * Neo31 sarhan passe
<sarhan> parole à elacheche_anis
 * sarhan Neo31 hani enpassi chbik mazroub
 * Chikori Neo31 y7eb y9ayel
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis va y parle
<elacheche_anis> Je vais créer toutl es pages des events en cours, juste je suis un peu débordé par une autre chose, inchallah 9bal il mighrrib page wiki tabda hadhra.. eof
<sarhan> ok merci elacheche_anis
<sarhan> bon il est deja tard
<sarhan> on passe au deuxieme sujet
<sarhan> on doit parler de la coolaboration avec l'ance
<sarhan> je vous propose de lire cet article de tekiano: http://www.tekiano.com/tek/soft/3989-tunisie-le-pdg-de-lance-seduit-le-monde-libre.html
<sarhan> donc 5 minute pour lire rapidement
 * Nour_al_imen si il est débordé il faut penser à qlqn qui l'aide elacheche_anis 
<DelphiWorld> !
<sarhan> parole à DelphiWorld !
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: c'est qui ance ?
<sarhan> c'est l'agence nationale de la cértification informatique
<DelphiWorld> merci sarhan
<DelphiWorld> EOF
 * Chikori DelphiWorld ma 9rach l'article
<luna> !
<sarhan> parole à luna
<luna> sarhan Agence Nationale de Certification Electronique
<luna> pas informatique
<sarhan> effectivement
<sarhan> erreur de ma part
<nizarus> !
<sarhan> parole à nizarus
<Neo31> !
<nizarus> juste une petite remarque
 * Chikori luna ma ketbetch eof!!
<nizarus> sarhan, tu as demandé à Chikori de créer la page wiki
<luna> eof
<sarhan> oui nizarus
<nizarus> en fait tous le monde ici peut participer à la création des pages wiki
<nizarus> mais pour être mieux organiser il faut annoncer ça sur la ML
<nizarus> ensuite créer la page
<sarhan> exactement je lui ai juste dis que si il trouve pas une page pour un event il peut la créer lui même et informer tout le monde sa creation
<nizarus> pour éviter l'anarchier
<nizarus> pour éviter l'anarchie
<Nour_al_imen> !
<nizarus> en attendant d'avoir un coordinateur
<nizarus> eof
<sarhan> la parole à Neo31
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> nizarus: le coordinateur des events est deja elacheche_anis
<sarhan> Neo31: on a pas encore voté pour ca !
<sarhan> il faut le faire durant cette réunion
<Neo31> sinon pour l'ANCE je me charge de voir qu'est le sujet (c pas trop claire) puis je v coordonner avec notre equipe u-tn
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> je propose si qq1 peut mettre les point sur les i a propos de ce sujet puis on passe direct
<Neo31> il y a pas mal de choses qui peuvent etre faite hors reunion
<Neo31> c pourquoi on a des coordinateurs
<Neo31> sinon on passe aux points importants et decisions
<Neo31> eof
<sarhan> oui Neo31 tu veux leur parler du resultat de dernire reunion entre coordinateurs ou je m'en charge?
<blocus> !
 * Nour_al_imen déjà fait sur la ML passons à la discussion about it 
<sarhan> bon en attendant parole à Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> Merci sarhan
<Nour_al_imen> Pout le fait que tout le monde peut changer sur la wiki
<Nour_al_imen> à mon avis il faut joindre des personnes à elacheche_anis
<Nour_al_imen> afin de faciliter la tâche
<Nour_al_imen> mais surtt coordonner avec lle coordinateur je crois
<sarhan> encore une fois on a pas encore reglé le prb de coordinateurs ! tu pourra reparler de ca directement après le vote
<Nour_al_imen> car sans une hierarchie ça risque de dégènèrer
<Nour_al_imen> je ne parle pas des personnes mais de la struct
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Neo31> !
<Nour_al_imen> une structuration plus pertinente s'impose
<Nour_al_imen> eof
<sarhan> la parole à blocus puis Neo31 et puis vote direct
<blocus> thx
<blocus> je suis nouveau en ubuntu tn
<Neo31> euh
<blocus> et je ne sai pas les coordinateur
<Neo31> ok
<blocus> je veut qui il se presentes
<blocus> ^'
<blocus> eof
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> excuse
<sarhan> blocus: cette réunion est surtout pour les membres confirmé actifs etc
<Neo31> alors a propos de ANCE je me demande chnouwa el matloub exact
<sarhan> blocus: tu peux voir sur le mailing list le nom des coordinateurs
<sarhan> Neo31: faut voir avec mawale ! dèjà il est cité dans l'article
<Neo31> aider avec mozilla ou organiser des events de 20 personnes, franchement g pas compri grande chose mel article, g lu 2 fois au moins
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> eof
<sarhan> je pense que l'ance pourra nous sponsoriser dans des events futur
<elacheche_anis> !
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> nous passons au point qui concerne les coordinateurs
<DelphiWorld> a+
<sarhan> la semaine dèrniere nous avons fait une petite réunion
 * elacheche_anis Neo31, vérifie l'historique de la ML, mawal a déjà envoyé un mail détaillé à ce propos
<sarhan> et nous avons décider de retirer amal sadok et mohamed de la liste des coordinateurs
<sarhan> et rajouter Nour_al_imen ainsi que luna
<sarhan> et nous avons essayé de repartir les taches
<sarhan> un groupe redaction dont luna est coordinatrice
<sarhan> un groupe relations et pub coordiné par Neo31 et Nour_al_imen
<sarhan> un groupe events coordiné par elacheche_anis
<sarhan> un group tech coordonné par moi même et un autre tech media coordonné par Chikori
<sarhan> donc on va voter concernant chacun des groupes
<Neo31> !!
<elacheche_anis> !
<sarhan> oui Neo31 vite vite?
<Neo31> on vote le changement des coordinateurs avant
<Neo31> c plus important
<Neo31> apres on peut changer les taches de coordination entre nous
<Neo31> eof
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> bon le vote concernera l'ajout de luna et Nour_al_imen à la liste des coordinateurs ainsi que le départ de mohamed sadok et amal
<sarhan> amal__ BlackBox-01 blocus Chikori elacheche_anis Fanen__ Goldenscorp Houssem luna malekbr Neo31 Nour_al_imen nizarus zied merci de voter !
 * Nour_al_imen se demande prkoi ils vont partir ?!
<sarhan> +1 si vous êtes d'accord
<sarhan> +0 neutre
<sarhan> -1 contre
<elacheche_anis> ++1
<Chikori> +1
<BlackBox-01> +0
<sarhan> +1 pour moi aussi
<nizarus> +1
<Goldenscorp> +1
<amal__> +1
<Neo31> +1 le jour ou  d'autres membres montre une bnne activite comme Nour_al_imen et luna et qu'il y a des postes vacants il peuvent le demander
<Houssem> +1
<luna> +0
<blocus> +1
<sarhan> donc luna et Nour_al_imen bienvenue officiellement dans le groupe des coordinateurs
<nizarus> !
<sarhan> parole à nizarus
<nizarus> sarhan, elacheche_anis avant moi
<sarhan> ah oups vraiment désolé elacheche_anis t'as demandé 2 fois en + vas y parle
<elacheche_anis> passe, eof :) go nizarus
<nizarus> ok
<nizarus> un autre rappel
<nizarus> le groupe de coordinateur est ouvert à tout membre qui veut s'impliquer dans la vie de la communauté
<nizarus> être un coordinateur c'est pas une  distinction
<nizarus> c'est une responsabilité
<nizarus> comme dans toute communauté la notre est une méritocration
<sarhan> nizarus: on a parlé de ça durant la derniere réunion qu'on a eu
<nizarus> méritocratie
<nizarus> il y a que le mérite qui compte
<nizarus> eof
<sarhan> nizarus: on a décidé tous que le role des coordinateurs sera de gerer le groupe et les participations
<sarhan> chacun des groupes cité plus haut est ouvert à tout le monde
<nizarus> sarhan, oui juste un rappel pour les new ;)
<sarhan> ok merci nizarus
<sarhan> bon on passe au sujet des avancements qui concernent le ugj (rapidement )
<sarhan> jusqu'a aujourd'hui
<sarhan> on a 36 inscrits sur 50 places disponibles
<sarhan> et 20 places sur 20 pour l'hebergement
<sarhan> Neo31 t'as confirmé avec le sponsor pour l'hebergement?
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> 20 places
<Neo31> on reserve les places ce lundi
<sarhan> et pour l'hebergement à petit prix à la maison des jeunes? (pour les autres)
<elacheche_anis> !
<Neo31> pour les autres g deja 2 extra places chez moi
<Neo31> j'invite les membres du sahel a faire de mm
<nizarus> !
<sarhan> good la parole à elacheche_anis
<Neo31> sinon il y a la maison des jeunes a petit prix qui depasse pas les 10 dinars (c 6 dinar normalement, mais je doit avoir confirmation du nombre en avance)
<elacheche_anis> dans la page de confirmation locotema.ubunut.com..
<Neo31> nous auron 15 PC a dispositions des membres le reste doivent apporter leurs laptops
<elacheche_anis> il y a un champ "Invités supplémentaires", est ce que ces invité doivent mettre leurs nom dans notre wiki?
<Neo31> !
<nizarus> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/
<elacheche_anis> eof
<sarhan> parole à nizarus et puis Neo31
<nizarus> juste que dans la page wiki
<nizarus> il y a beaucoup de noms sans compte launchpad
<nizarus> eof
<Neo31> merci pr la remarque nizarus
<Neo31> sinon c bon pour les CD et les stickers cote sponsor
<sarhan> nizarus: un seule nom sans lp ou page wiki en link
<Neo31> reste le probleme de buffet
<Neo31> je pense que ca commence a couter bcp avec l'hebergemet et je ne sais pas quoi faire. insister sur un buffet pour tlm ou manger sur nos propres poches
<Neo31> je propose de voter ce point, et j'invite celui qui peut nous faire estimation du cout de ce point de le dire
<nizarus> sarhan, il y a beaucoup même ici http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/ tout ceux qui ont openiduserxxx
<Neo31> deja l'hebergement pour 20 personnes ca va couter bcp, un autre point. c un hebergement pour 2 nuits et pas plus
<Neo31> eof
<sarhan> nizarus: ca c'est un bug qui n'est pas encore reglé on a deja signalé ca sur launchpad, donc on prendra en compte surtout le wiki pour les inscrits
 * Nour_al_imen pour le buffet pense qu'on peut faire qlqch de light vraiment light et ils terminent sur leurs poches 
 * elacheche_anis nizarus pour: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/ c'est un bug
 * Neo31 confirme la pause cafe, ca sera garantie. mais on doit parler du buffet
 * Nour_al_imen revient dans 10 mn
<nizarus> !
<nizarus> sarhan, ne répond pas
<elacheche_anis> go nizarus
<nizarus> bref pour le buffet
<nizarus> on peut dire aux participant que c'est pas inclus
<Neo31> !
<nizarus> je pense que ça peut ce comprendre étant donné que la participation est gratuite
<nizarus> eof
<Neo31> je remplace sarhan 7atta yarja3
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> oui nizarus en faite on a le choix entre 2 choses
<Neo31> le sponsor a voulu reserver un bon foyer
<Neo31> pret du local
<Neo31> donc on a le choix peut etre entre bon foye proche sans buffet, sinon un foye un pe loin et peut etre un dinner (on ne peut pas y aller pour a midi puiske c un pe ploin)
<Neo31> personellement je prefere ma nkathrouch 3al sponsor, w nektafiw bel hebergement surtout ke c pour 50 personne et qu'on fait pour la premiere fois
<Neo31> il est aussi trad pour chercher un 2eme sponsor en //
<Neo31> donc inchalah next time on perfectionne les choses
<Neo31> eof
<elacheche_anis> +1 Neo31
<nizarus> !
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<nizarus> 50 pour l'hébergement ?
<Neo31> hebergement 20
<Neo31> salle 50
<Neo31> PCs 15
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, l'association de msaken ne peut pas aider ?
<Neo31> stickers 50
<nizarus> eof
<Neo31> CDs 50
<Neo31> je v negocier aussi un petit cado pour l'un des participants
 * elacheche_anis je sais pas, j'ai pas pu contacté les memebre de l'AISST depuis un peu de temps, il y a quelques membre administratif en france déjà
<elacheche_anis> !
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Je pense que maintenant c'est un peu tard pour que l'association de msaken sera notre 2 éme sponsor, je vais parler avec eux pour la possibilité d'être le sponsor de la prochaine UGJ(6moi parès)
<elacheche_anis> après*
<elacheche_anis> eof
<Neo31> merci elacheche_anis
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> pour le point de la session Q/A qq membres des anciens coordinateurs on fait durant la reunion physique
<Neo31> d'autre ont fait des propositions sur le thread dedie sur ML, mais pratiquement y a rien
<nizarus> !
<Neo31> on peut rappeler le thread sur ML c a eux de decider comment faire, g deja laisser open. celui qui prefere ML il le fait et celui qui prefere irc aussi no problem
<elacheche_anis> !
<Neo31> sinon je propose de commecer (on fait deja du bon travail la)
<Neo31> et on leurs contacte a propos de choses precices quand nous auron besoin
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<nizarus> je vous invite (le nouveau groupe de coordinateurs) à désigner un loco contacte
<nizarus> et demander à zied de lui faire la passation
<Nour_al_imen> !
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> oups on attend nizarus
<elacheche_anis> pass, eof, sorry
<nizarus> ensuite les anciens sont toujours joignable que ce soit par ML ou IRC ou lors des réunions physiques
<nizarus> eof
<Neo31> merci nizarus
<Neo31> vasy Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> je reviens sur le buffet
<Nour_al_imen> dsl pr le delay
<Nour_al_imen> s'il n'y a pas de buff
<Nour_al_imen> les participants sortiront de l'UPS
<Nour_al_imen> pr chercher ou déjeuner ?
<Neo31> oui
<Nour_al_imen> non je crois pas que ce soit une bonne idée car c du tps perdu et il y a un risq d'incomfort
<Nour_al_imen> moi je proposerais
<Nour_al_imen> :
<Nour_al_imen> Réservation pour buffet payant
<Nour_al_imen> ça veut dire on se débrouille pour avoir de bon prix pr une grde qté
<Nour_al_imen> et ceux qui veulent participer au buffet ils réservent
<Nour_al_imen> avant
<Nour_al_imen> voilà
<Nour_al_imen> eof
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_imen g penser a l
<Neo31> 'idee aussi mais je ne sais pas si c fesable
<Neo31> on va voir ca
<Neo31> sinon c bon pour le sujet des Q/A
<nizarus> à la limite on fait une caisse commune
<Neo31> prochains events
<Neo31> oui c ca nizarus
<Neo31> bon je v rappeler les prochains events
<Neo31> classroom d'initiation terminal avec Mr Ramy
<Neo31> classroom avancee de packaging avec Mr Adnen
<elacheche_anis> !
<Neo31> Ubuntu Global Jam
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis tu peut terminer
<elacheche_anis> le second classeroom de packaging sera quand????
<elacheche_anis> eof
<Neo31> conference avancee porpose par Mr El Amry
<Neo31> SFD sfax
<Neo31> SFD Algerie
 * nizarus touche du bois 
<Neo31> release party 11.10
<Neo31> c tout
<Neo31> elacheche_anis: on a pas encore determiner la date du next classroom packaging elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ok :) thx
 * Nour_al_imen se demande les détails et les connaissances d'un linux user avancée ?!
<Neo31> il nous faut donc coordonner avec elacheche_anis pour determiner la date du next classroom packaging
<Neo31> un parain pour l'event de Mr El Amry
<Neo31> lancer la page wiki pour le SFD Sfax
<elacheche_anis> !
<Neo31> et l'SFD algerie de mm
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen: je t'invite a lire les emails au sujet de Mr El Amry sur ML
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, est ce que tu peu être le parrain de l'event de Mr El Amry, dès que t'as dit que tu vas contacter ISSATSo ??
 * Nour_al_imen a tout lu
<nizarus> ok elacheche_anis
<nizarus> il faut avoir la date
<elacheche_anis> sauf ça.. Neo31 nous avojs plus que 50 personne inscrit à l'UGJ!!! et seullement 36 sur notre page wiki
<elacheche_anis> je vais re-vérifier avec lui nizarus thx
<elacheche_anis> eof
<Neo31> elacheche_anis: on compte ceux qui ont terminer les 4 etapes d'inscriptions donc ceux qui sont sur wiki
<elacheche_anis> alors les personnes supp doivent faire des inscrit sur la wiki aussi?
<Neo31> nizarus: Mr El Amry sera disponible les 2 derneire semaines de septembre
<Neo31> donc on a deja 2 date (2 samedi)
<Neo31> on veut commencer la preparation des mnt (affiche, pub...)
<nizarus> donc c'est après la rentrée universitaires
<Neo31> les personnes supp? << elacheche_anis
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Nour_al_imen> On fixe une date avt de commence la campagne
<Neo31> utililisez ! svp
<nizarus> Neo31, nous sommes que 4 à discuter là :)
<Neo31> Mr El Amri a proposer indirectement 2 dates, il decidera apres celle qui le convient le mieux. on doit se preparer des mnt parcequ'il reste pas bcp de temps pour fin septembre
<Neo31> qui est present ecrit +1
<Neo31> +1
<nizarus> +1
<Nour_al_imen> +1
<luna_> +1
<Chikori_> +1
<elacheche_anis> +1
<nizarus> la majorité silencieuse :)
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, regarde là: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/ il y a un champs pour les invitées supplimentaires, est ce que c'est invité doivent être ajouter à notre wiki????
<Neo31> ok
<Goldenscorp> +1
<Neo31> non elacheche_anis
<Neo31> ils doivent faire les 4 etapes pour s'inscrire aussi
<elacheche_anis> On risque de dépassé 50 personne alors Neo31 ??
<elacheche_anis> ah ok
<elacheche_anis> ok
<nizarus> Neo31, et elacheche_anis il faut fixer un date pour la journée de el Amri
<Neo31> bon pour les events tu t'en occupe de celui de Mr El Amri nizarus ?
<Neo31> nizarus: on peut commencer la preparation de l'affiche et autres choses en attendant de fixer la date
<nizarus> et si c'est après la rentrée je pense que la piste de l'issatso devient moins probable
<nizarus> il faut chercher d'autres pistes
<Neo31> nizarus: on a l'isitcom et l'UPS tkt
<Neo31> c deja un conference avance, je pense pas yjiw akthar men 50
<Neo31> donc anywhere will be fine
<nizarus> Neo31, avec l'enseignement trouver une place libre c'est un peut délicat
<elacheche_anis> J'ai déjà pensé à ISITCom aussi.. Xd
<Neo31> nizarus: on trouvera une solution inchalah :) hena m3ak
<nizarus> il n'y a pas un centre culturel à sousse ?
<Neo31> si
<nizarus> ou un palis des sciences ?
<Neo31> a sousse, a hammam sousse, a msaken
<Neo31> ou a monastir pk pas
<nizarus> palis/palais
<nizarus> à monastir j'ai des contactes
<Nour_al_imen> !
<Neo31> tu peut verifier avec Mr El Amri nizarus , sinon tu peut confirmer etre parain de l'event ?
<nizarus> oui je prend le parrainage
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> tfadhal Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> Monastir c encore loin de Tunis je crois
<Nour_al_imen> un centre culturel est payant ?
<nizarus> 20 km de sousse
<nizarus> normalement non
<Nour_al_imen> oui mais de Tunis ils auront plus de difficultés à venir. On reçoit déjà bcp de rqs du genre prkoi Sousse
<Nour_al_imen> Tunis comptent un gd nbr d'habitants à prendre en compte j crois
<elacheche_anis> Nour_al_imen, le conférencier veut qu'il soit à sousse
<Nour_al_imen> oui j'ai vu Monastir now
<Nour_al_imen> alors j'ai dit sousse mieux que monastir
<Nour_al_imen> eof
<Neo31> de toute facon le conferencier a recommander sousse, ken ma l9inech fi sousse on fait a monastir ou on recule l'event a octobre pour faire a tunis
<Nour_al_imen> !
<Neo31> mais sinon il prefere de faire dans ses vacances a sousse
<Neo31> oui Nour_al_imen ?
<Nour_al_imen> qu'en est il de la proposition de Mejdi ayari concernant le moodle ?
<Nour_al_imen> c possible ?
<Nour_al_imen> eof
<Neo31> c un projet technique, je suis sur un projet alternatif deja porpose par Zied Abid
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Neo31> il faut que qq1 d'autre pense a moodle
<Nour_al_imen> répondez lui et peut être qu'il peut s'en occuper
<Neo31> on peut discutter ca avec sarhan ulterieurement, mais personellement (avec le forum que nous auron et le site nous n'auron pas besoin de moodle peut etre)
<Chikori_> !
<Neo31> oui Chikori_
<Chikori_> moodle est n ensemble d'app web
<Chikori_> c plus qu'un forum et person. jtrouve que c'est une bonne idée
<Chikori_> eof
<nizarus> 2h de réunion
<Neo31> Drupal est un cms Chikori_ ;) bon on va pas entrer dans les details technique on ferme mnt avec 2 points en 5mn
<Neo31> les stratiegie de pub on peut faire sur ML
<Neo31> le sujet de l'association on recule pour next reunion
<elacheche_anis> !
<Neo31> methodes de travail g qq choses sur mon chahier de bruillon je partagerai d'ici next reunion
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Med kharrat qui a proposé de s'occupé de l'affaire de l'association sera présent lors de l'UGJ, alors on va discuter avec lui à ce propos ;)
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<Neo31> bon reunion close
<Neo31> merci a tlm pour la presence
<Chikori_> where is Sarhan?
<Neo31> donc rappel
<Neo31> je c pas Chikori_
<Neo31> nizarus commence a preparer l'event pour sousse sinon monastir sinon on recule en octobre pour que ca prend place a tunis
<Neo31> on cree des pages wiki pour SFD sfax et algerie
<Neo31> on charge pas le buffet sur le sponsor
<Neo31> de UGJ
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> g la memoire trop courte rappelez moi
<luna_> SFD
<Neo31> on a approuver les nouveaux coordinateurs
<nizarus> SFD algéries : candidatures ouvertes au 25/08
<Neo31> on contact zied pour passer le poste loco contact
<nizarus> ensuite sélection si il y a plus de 2 candidats
<Neo31> a propos g pas le log mon xchat is broken
<Neo31> ahh
<Neo31> lol, y a lo bot xD
 * Neo31 de5il fi 7itt elyouma
<luna_> Neo31  puis collaboration avec l'ance
<Neo31> oui luna_
<Neo31> il faut contacter mawale pour l'ance
 * Chikori_ Neo31 luna_ déja elle se chargera du PV
<Neo31> ok Chikori_ mais next time qq1 dautre le fait, elle est juste coordinatrice
<Chikori_> c elle la coordinatrice
<Nour_al_imen> On a terminé ? On peut partir ?
<Chikori_> Nour_al_imen, sayé c terminé
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, la réunion était close depuis longtemps :)
<Neo31> Chikori_: coordonner : Combiner des éléments, les organiser en vue d'un certain résultat.
<Nour_al_imen> Ok merci dsl
<Nour_al_imen> assalem alaykom tlm
<Neo31> remplace elements par contributeurs Chikori_
<Neo31> salam Nour_al_imen
<Chikori_> salem
<luna_> chahia tayba nour
<Goldenscorp> salam Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> je go, merci a tous
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, réunion kemla ragued ?
<Neo31> taw nsala7 mon xchat w narja3 le soir :)
<Neo31> nizarus: 2as2alni eni, choftou fech yabda lehi lors des reunions
<Neo31> heka rahou 7alil eljazira walla 7aja o5ra
<Neo31> w kif ychouf +7aja ya3mal +1
<nizarus> voilà :)
<Neo31> Goldenscorp: yji nhar w n9ouloulik degage
<Neo31> roddbelik
<luna_> je ve quitter ...chahia tayba pour tlm  :)
<nizarus> ayya chahya tayba lil jami3
<Neo31> chechia tayba luna_
<Neo31> chehia tayba nizarus et tlm
<Chikori_> chehiya tayba luna_
<Goldenscorp> lol Neo31
<Chikori_> aya salem a tous
<Goldenscorp> elacheche_anis,
<Goldenscorp> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> hawa Sa7bik neo32 y3mil fi machkil :p ( <Neo31> Goldenscorp: yji nhar w n9ouloulik degage <Neo31> roddbelik  )
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Goldenscorp> elacheche_anis,
<elacheche_anis> re
<elacheche_anis> loooooool
<elacheche_anis> yit9awa 3lé badnou haka hhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> wine mchi houwa!
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Goldenscorp> aya @+ tlm
<elacheche_anis> ++ Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> lol 3G ++
<elacheche_anis> loool
<bemawi> http://owni.fr/2011/08/10/benjamin-bayart-proteger-la-biodiversite-du-net/ - neutralité du net ET comment la garentir au mieux
<sarhan> bonsoir
<sarhan> Goldenscorp, kamaltou elreunion walla lé?
<sarhan> 9asset cnx fel publinet -.-
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> elbekri le soft de la publinet a bugé wel cnx t9asset sur tous les posts
<sarhan> hedeka a3lech deconnectit
<Neo31> no  problem
<Neo31> merci a vous :)
<Neo31> g lu ton msg sur ml
<sarhan> good
<sarhan> ou zid blassa mana3refhech mal9itech publinet o5ra
<Neo31> g commancer a transferer mes idees de mon chahier brouillant sur un doc numerique pour partager :)
<Neo31> no problem sarhan
<sarhan> salut Guest73364
<Neo31> salut Guest73364
<sarhan> joli le nom :D
<Neo31> lo?
<Guest73364> salut
<Guest73364> je viens de voir qu'il y a une formation
<Guest73364> sur le news
<Guest73364> rtfm c'est quoi ?
<Neo31> !?
<Guest73364> une méthodo qui consiste en quoi ?
<Neo31> 1mn
<sarhan> read the fucking manual !
<Neo31> tu parle de ce classroom ? >>> Classroom : Initiation au Terminal et à la création de scripts Shell
<Neo31> i7chim sarhan
<sarhan> une méthode qui consiste à lire le manuel de la commande
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est ca rtfm :P
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> il parlera surement de man commande
<Guest73364> lol c'est sur, c'est une bonne méthode !
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<sarhan> Guest73364, vous êtes débutant?
<Neo31> ca sera pour le 25 Guest73364
<Guest73364> non
<Guest73364> pas vraiment
<Neo31> lit la description du chan des ke tu arrive tu trouvera
<sarhan> Guest73364, ce classroom sera pour les débutants qui veulent apprendre à utiliser le terminal
<Neo31> il y a le channel classrom ou on fait les differentes formation
<sarhan> Guest73364, sinon si tu tiens à venir le classroom sera à minut heure de france
<Neo31> #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<Neo31> ou, je me suis pas rendu compte de son ip
<Guest73364> oui demain je travaille bonne chance je vous laisse
<Neo31> je termine mon doc a plus
<sarhan> Guest73364, bonne chance au travail :D
<sarhan> Neo31 je vais envoyer un mail à monsieur zied concernant la nappe les cd et d'autres truc
<sarhan> Neo31, je demande combien de cd?
<Neo31> il faut prevoir les next events
<Neo31> sinon il vaut mieux de finir le dernier loco pack d'ici mi octobre
<Neo31> demande un rapport de l'etat du loco pack sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, ok
<sarhan> Neo31, n'oublie pas que d'ici octobre on a 2 install party
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> les 2 a sousse ? si c le cas jibhom elkoll
<Neo31> sinon jib la moitie
<sarhan> 1 sousse
<sarhan> et 1 sfd sfax
<sarhan> si mawale vient c peut etre lui qui va récuperer les cds
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> bon je demande un état
<sarhan> et la possibilité d'avoir 100 cd
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> sfd + ugj
<Neo31> tu pe faire sur ML
<sarhan> euh j'ai un truc a lui demander
<sarhan> je prefere que ca reste interne
<Neo31> whatever
<sarhan> il y a la nappe et quoi d'autre ?
<sarhan> bache?
<Neo31> banner, dhara7tna
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> nape et banner et loco pack 11.04 + loco pack 10.04
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> pour le loco pack 10.04 on en a besoin?
<sarhan> c deja dépassé
<sarhan> 10.04.3 :/
<sarhan> si ils installent 10.04 ils auront beaucoup de màj à faire
<sarhan> Neo31, ati.tn utilise fedora et pas ubuntu !
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> c une LTS sarhan
<sarhan> je c
<Neo31> pour le UGJ on a pas besoin
<sarhan> ils ont sorti 3 revisions pour cette lts depuis
<sarhan> 10.04.1 10.04.2 et 10.04.3
<sarhan> donc après l'installation l'utilisateurs aura des longues mises à jour
<Neo31> on a un apt-cacher ;)
<sarhan> ah wé
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> je vais lui envoyer le mail demain
<sarhan> c dimanche et c tard là
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> non vasy envoi mnt
<Neo31> c un mail et pas real time
<sarhan> en9awmou mel noum :P
<Neo31> tu va pas l'appeler par tel :p
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> Neo31, bech neshel souel 5atir!
<Neo31> never ask to ask
<sarhan> Neo31, thunderbird ubugy walla certains des mails du mailing list sont en rose?
<Neo31> en rose? kel mails?
<Neo31> famma some mails in green and blue
<Neo31> content
<sarhan> tawa mail bel rose
<sarhan> walla mauve
<Neo31> je pense imen tiktib en rose
<Neo31> anis en green
<sarhan> a3lech haka
<Neo31> w ElAmri en blue
<Neo31> j'm pas moi
<sarhan> mela ena nekteb en rouge !
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> anis dima n9ollou na7i 3lik
<Neo31> mais rassou s7i7
<Neo31> jrit wrah semestre kemla w ba3d sallamt
<sarhan> taw neb3eth mail 3am mailing list
<sarhan> en9oulelhom miselech tektbou bel noir :D
<Neo31> et taille de police normale aussi
<Neo31> sans bold sans rien
<Neo31> juste pour le highlight d'une phrase importante ou un mot important pas plus
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> pong Neo31
<Neo31> pong Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> salam
<Nour_al_Imen> wa alaykom salem
<Nour_al_Imen> il y a du travail ?
<Neo31> nope, je redige ce ke g sur mon chahier brouillon sur un support electronique pour que je puisse partager :)
<Nour_al_Imen> g pas compris
<Nour_al_Imen> d'accord tes idées structures ?
<Neo31> laisse tomber
<Neo31> oui oui
<Neo31> c ca
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> Sinon j'aimerais bien faire une petite rq
<Nour_al_Imen> En tant que coordinatrice Marketing
<Neo31> sinon si y a rien a faire et que tu ve faire qq chose tu peut lancer uen compagne de migration des membres du group fb vers la page fb
<Neo31> il suffit de preparer un petit texte
<Nour_al_Imen> comment ça ?
<Neo31> et creer un event depuis le group
<Nour_al_Imen> Oui je vois
<Neo31> le group fb offre une option pour inviter tt ses membres a un event
<Neo31> comme ca on peut attendre 500 membres sur la page rapidement pe etre
<Nour_al_Imen> non je n'ai pas envie maintenant franchement. Je te rédige si tu veux juste le texte maintenant 3 mn.
<Neo31> s'il y a un texte 7adhir je peut utiliser pr lancer l'event et te mettre comme admin
<Nour_al_Imen> Et tu fais le reste tt seul
<Neo31> t'es libre de faire kan tu ve Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> ok dc je t'envoie le txt ds 3 mn
<Neo31> c pas une urgence
<Nour_al_Imen> Non khayrou il birr 3ajilouh
<Neo31> ok 3ala kifik
<Neo31> ouki
<Neo31> vasy alors
<Neo31> (:
<Nour_al_Imen> sinon je termine ma rq
<Nour_al_Imen> Dans le domaine du Marketing il ne faut pas laisse passer une chance
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> tu fait du marketing?
<Nour_al_Imen> Lorsque Mr Ayari a proposé un hébergement Moodle
<Nour_al_Imen> Non je fais tt walhamdoulilleh tant q c utile
<Nour_al_Imen> j disais
<Nour_al_Imen> mm si on en a pas besoin
<Nour_al_Imen> il faut le répondre
<Nour_al_Imen> et lui dire que oui peut etre prochainement
<Neo31> oui je vois
<Nour_al_Imen> parce que asslan j'ai envoyé mon témoignage sur la ML
<Neo31> je v profiter de la presence de sarhan pour prendre decision
<Nour_al_Imen> pr motiver les autres à bouger
<Nour_al_Imen> ecoute mm si tu prends pas de décision envoie lui une lettre formelle disant nous sommes en train de traiter votre offre
<Nour_al_Imen> comme ça si on en a besoin après qlq mois par exple
<Nour_al_Imen> il ne vient pas dire non plus maintenant
<Nour_al_Imen> fais qu'il soit engagé
<Nour_al_Imen> voilà c tt
<Nour_al_Imen> je ne veux pas qu'on rate une chance
<Nour_al_Imen> quelle qu'elle soit
<Neo31> ohh jaw
<Neo31> bsr ALAYA
<Neo31> re
<Nour_al_Imen> Sinon pour la page et le grp
<Nour_al_Imen> j'avais l'idée
<Nour_al_Imen> de faire un event
<Nour_al_Imen> mais c t avec cette structure
<sarhan> je vois que vous parler d'un hebergement moodle
<Nour_al_Imen> Vernissage de la page FB Ubuntu Tn
<sarhan> j'ai pas tout lu
<DelphiWorld> salut
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :)
<sarhan> mais moodle ne nécisite que php et une base mysql
<Nour_al_Imen> non Sarhan on parle surtt du Marketing
<sarhan> bonsoir DelphiWorld sa7a ftourek
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31,  suis avec moi je termine et je sors STP
<DelphiWorld> merci sarhan et Neo31 et touts ;)
<DelphiWorld> mes amis
<Neo31> check pv sarhan
<DelphiWorld> oqu'un n'a un iPhone ici ?
<Neo31> oui Nour_al_Imen
<sarhan> ah j'ai lu ce mail sur le ML
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_Imen je v repondre
<Neo31> sarhan a propos de moodle
 * ALAYA salamo alikom
<Nour_al_Imen> Merci je passe au 2 éme point STP
<Nour_al_Imen> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
<Nour_al_Imen> Je passe au point de l'event
<Neo31> ca necessite du php + mysql ce que offre deja le serveur de kangoulya non!?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> exactement
<sarhan> donc on en a pas besoin
<DelphiWorld> Salam ALAYA
<sarhan> salam ALAYA
<Neo31> ok 2eme chose sarhan, on a vraiment besoin de moodle sur ubuntu-tn ?
<DelphiWorld> ALAYA: c'est zied ?
<sarhan> on doit quand même le remercier pour son offre
<Neo31> oui oui c sur sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, je ne suis pas la personne la plus apte à répondre
<Nour_al_Imen> Voilà Sa mais encore laisser la pending
<Neo31> mais je verifie nos besoins
<ALAYA> wa alikom essalam Nour_al_Imen sarhan DelphiWorld
<sarhan> je n'ai pas une bonne idée de moodle
<Nour_al_Imen> laissez*
<Neo31> pe etre ke je me trompe
<sarhan> Neo31, faut aller demander sur leur chan :)
<DelphiWorld> quoi sarhan ?
<ALAYA> qui a dit moodle :)
<Nour_al_Imen> moodle je l'utilisais sans le site de la polytech de Canada
<Nour_al_Imen> dans*
<Neo31> oui Nour_al_Imen g utiliser moodle aussi
<sarhan> DelphiWorld,  euh rien je ne vous ai pas pingé
<Neo31> ca permet de partager les cours, des activites
<Neo31> faire la notation
<sarhan> Neo31 Nour_al_Imen go to #moodle
<Neo31> avec un petit forum
<Neo31> non?
<sarhan> /join #moodle
<geekntuxuser> Salut all, sa7a chribetkom
<Neo31> g deja une experience avec moodle sarhan
<Neo31> ya3tikom esa7a
<geekntuxuser> sarhan et Neo31 moodle nécessite l'accés
<sarhan> salut geekntuxuser sa7a chribtek
<geekntuxuser> au dossier /bin
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen est ce que ca offre une autre option ke g rater?
<sarhan> geekntuxuser on a un vps
<Neo31> ah oui g rater le chat
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31 brabi je veux partir, tu veux quoi ds le txt de l'event
<geekntuxuser> c'est bon alors ! =)
<ALAYA> moi j'ai une bonne maitrise de ce ce produit: installation + config + exploitation
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> t'as lidee Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> idée de quoi ?
<Neo31> ca doit informer les membres du gruope de la nouvelle pasge ubuntu tuisie
<Neo31> c tout
<Nour_al_Imen> justement je veux pas faire qlqch de sec moi
<geekntuxuser> Ouais ALAYA, d'ailleurs j'ai assisté à une formation que t'as fait avec l'Ajst à un certain Mars je pense
<geekntuxuser> ^^
<Neo31> ALAYA tu peut confirmer les fonctionalites offertes par moodle? si g rater une fonctionalite?
<sarhan> ALAYA = mr zied alaya?
<Neo31> c bien zied_alaya non?
<ALAYA> sarhan: oui
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> (:
<sarhan> j'allais vous envoyer un mail :D
<geekntuxuser> =)
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> je prévoyais un event vernissage mais je voulais une conférence parlant du Ubuntu Team for exple
<Nour_al_Imen> avec l'event
<Neo31> on a besoin de savoir l'etat de nos loco packs ALAYA
<Neo31> pong Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen tarjam vernissage
<sarhan> zarda :D
<Nour_al_Imen> je sais pas
<Nour_al_Imen> تدشين
<Nour_al_Imen> disons
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> comment ca va ce faire ca
<Neo31> t'as un planning!?
<ALAYA> Neo31: j'ai pas reçu le dernier locopack (le 11.04), pourtant en contactant les responsables il a été envoyé
<Neo31> oups
<sarhan> ALAYA, ah bon? et on a encore des cd du loco pack 10.10 et 10.04?
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> el 9annassa 3ardhoulou 9ball ma youssel ALAYA
<ALAYA> 10.10: oui ils restes (persque tous)
<Neo31> sarhan lezimna 100 cd !?
<Neo31> vierge
<sarhan> oui
<Nour_al_Imen> Attends c pour quand le lancement du site ? On laisse pour le site cette hist ?
<Neo31> :/
<Neo31> non Nour_al_Imen complike pas la chose
<Neo31> migrant nos membres du goupe ver la page fb
<sarhan> Nour_al_Imen, c inutile ce vernissage à mon avis
<Neo31> c aussi simple
<sarhan> j'ai jamais vu un vernissage de page fb moi !
<Neo31> le site c un autre sujet
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<sarhan> le site n'a pas beaucoup avancé
<sarhan> le  serveur était down
<Neo31> down!?
<sarhan> oui pour migration
<sarhan> kangoulya à fait migrer vers la nouvelle version de dtc je crois
<Neo31> ok ALAYA et le loco pack 10.04?
<sarhan> bon btw on profite que ALAYA soit la pour lui parler
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<ALAYA> 10.04: presque epuisé (je dois vérifier)
<Nour_al_Imen> Alors t'as pas besoin d'un texte : Tu écris titre: Création d'une nouvelle Page FB pour Ubuntu Tn et texte: Chers membres, nous vous invitons à nous joindre sur notre Page FB WWW....../... fin
<ALAYA> sarhan: je suis à votre dispo
<Neo31> on dit pas lancement de la page Ubuntu Tunisie pour le titre Nour_al_Imen ?
<sarhan> ALAYA, concernant le nom de domaine ubuntu-tn.org j'ai essayé de faire un truc dev.ubuntu-tn.org pour le testing et ubuntu-tn.org et www.ubuntu-tn.org redirige vers le wiki
<Neo31> Lancement de la page Ubuntu Tunisie
<sarhan> ALAYA, donc peut on faire la migration des serveurs dns?
<Nour_al_Imen> Sinon je veux motiver plus de personnes à être actifs dans la communauté et c'est ce que je visais par ce que je disais mais bon parfois je parle chinois
<Neo31> sarhan on a pas terminer le test avec le co.cc
<Nour_al_Imen> je n'aime pas le terme mais bon peut être que c possible
<sarhan> Neo31, va y teste ;)
<Neo31> on touche pas a ubuntu-tn.org si on pe pas faire avec le co.cc
<ALAYA> www.ubuntu-tn.org est la proprio de Canonical
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> puisqu'on dit lancement d'un site
<ALAYA> il suffit qu'ont la contacte pour qu'il redirige vers le site ou l'ip qu'on veut
<Neo31> on peut changer de tt facon apres
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> parle pas du site Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> c mm pas en version beta
<Nour_al_Imen> je sais je parlais de la construction fr
<Nour_al_Imen> je ne parle de rien
<Neo31> ah
<sarhan> ALAYA, et c'est le loco contact qui fait ca non?
<Nour_al_Imen> on dit en fr lancer un site dc c po de dire lancer une pg
<Nour_al_Imen> je quitte ?
<ALAYA> sarhan: oui
<Neo31> je vois Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> oui vasy
<Neo31> merci
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> bonne soiree
<Nour_al_Imen> je t'empris, à vous tous de mm
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<sarhan> ALAYA, bon et aussi allez vous participer au UGJ?
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<ALAYA> sarhan: en principe oui :)
<sarhan> ah cool
<Neo31> ca marche pas la demo en co.cc sarhan
<sarhan> donc vous amenez le loco pack + nappe + banner?
<sarhan> Neo31, prb du dtc le co.cc n'est pas configurer pour être alias du .org
<sarhan> Neo31, essaye avec l'autre url
<sarhan> je regle ca tout de suite
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> c pas ca sarhan
<ALAYA> sarhan: même si je ne peut pas venir vous allez les avoir
<Neo31> utilise comme primary domain
<Neo31> mouch alias du .org
<sarhan> Neo31, je peux pas
<Neo31> l'objectif est de simuler le changement du .org apres
<sarhan> mahou ken tetdhaker enti le dns n'a pas marché avec le .co.cc
<Goldenscorp> re
<ALAYA> je re
<Neo31> lezim kif tiktib le domaine .co.cc tal9a le site
<sarhan> donc 3amel alias fi blaset elgestion dns
<Neo31> puis on cree le subdomain
<Neo31> si ca marche on peut pointer le .org sur le serveur de kangoulya
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> j'ai compris
<sarhan> je vais essayer
<Neo31> pe etre ke ca sera plus facile a faire avec le vps
<Neo31> essaye encore
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> le prb vient du .co.cc
<sarhan> pas de kangoulya
<Neo31> et de toute facon la decision finale c pas le coordinateur technique qui fait, mais il faut annoncer sur ML et faire un vote avant de parler avec le loco council
<sarhan> oui oui
<Neo31> et on redirige pas que en version finale
<sarhan> je suis au courant
<Neo31> ni beta ni rc
<Neo31> ok bien
<Neo31> narj3ou le7keyet el moodle?
<Neo31> selon mon experience avec moodle ca permet :
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu est busy ?
<Neo31> ?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu est ocupé ?
<Neo31> explik
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: je veux vous demandé un cou de main si tu n'est pas vréman ocupé
<Neo31> tu peut ecrire le probleme ici directement
<Neo31> si c pas qq chose de personelle ou specifique
<Neo31> sinon envoi en pv
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :)
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: non c'est pas vréman secret :)
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu sais que je suis un non voyan... j'ai mon STB (SetTopBox) DreamBox DM800 mais sa veux pas booté et je veux voir qu'esse qu'il y a dans la TV si on peux voir sa avec skype;)
<Neo31> moodle : gestion de groupes, de cours, d'acces au cours, notation, activites, forums, chat << ALAYA tu confirme? quelle sont les fonctionalites importante ke g rater
<Neo31> a mon avis on n'as pas besoin de notation ou activites et le reste est fesable avec le future site et on peut deja uploader les classrooms sur wiki
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, si Neo31 est occupé je peux vous aider :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: aloere merci :D
<Neo31> donc ca sera une platforme de plus pour faire la mm chose, je pense a eviter ca
<ALAYA> Neo31: oui, je confirme
<Neo31> on a deja pas mal de platformes
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tu ponce il y a pas de log public dans #ubuntu-tn?
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, il y en a
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: alor je te pm :)
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, oui vaut mieux
<Neo31> sarhan emchi private chan et passe en pv
<Neo31> pass moi le private chan en pv
<Neo31> g pas trop compri le message de DelphiWorld
<sarhan> Neo31, quel private chan,?
<Neo31> cree un
<Neo31> bon donc on n'as pas pratiquement besoin de moodle ALAYA ?
<sarhan> pk faire Neo31 ?
<Neo31> DelphiWorld n'm pas le log non?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: non non
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: just pour mon skype:)
<Neo31> euh
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: je veux pas l'anoncé dans des channels loggé
<Neo31> ok
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: le log c'est bien pour des stufs public
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, t'as un micro?
<Neo31> ton compte skype ma3neha
<Neo31> g pas skype de tt facon
<sarhan> moi je suis entrain de l'installer
<ALAYA> Neo31: à vous de voir et de décider. Si vous faite le choix de moodle je peut aider avec ce que je connais :)
<Neo31> bon je pe demarrer l'autre pc pour skype
<sarhan> Neo31, c bon je vais l'aider
<Neo31> ok ALAYA inchalah
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> ALAYA tu vien au UGJ ?
<DelphiWorld> merci les cher tunisiains:)
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, avec plaisir :D si on vous êtes pas qui on va aider !
<ALAYA> Neo31: si je peut je le ferai ceratinement :)
<sarhan> aide et non pas êtes
<DelphiWorld> merci merci sarhan
<DelphiWorld> sarhan m'a tué:)
<sarhan> ALAYA, ca tombe pas avec la rentré universitaire?
<DelphiWorld> ok sarhan je suis online
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, installation de skype en cours :)
<Neo31> je pense ke c juste au debut sarhan il peut venir
<Neo31> non?
<Neo31> ca commence le 5 sep la rentree non!?
<sarhan> fi beli le 1 pr les fac d'ingenieurs et prepa
<Neo31> che pa
<sarhan> deja certains bech yafs3ou 3al 9raya weyjiou lel UGJ :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> edenia wel fas3a
<sarhan> a7sen fas3a fel sib :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> le system educatif n'as pas encore evoluer
<Neo31> y a internet et les livres
<sarhan> ti event ugj 5ir men 20heures de cours d'informatique
<Neo31> ca serre plus a rien de s'enfermer dans un classroom pour faire une lecture classique
<sarhan> on apprends de la theorie de la pratique
<sarhan> et on apprends le travail d'équipe
<sarhan> et on est plus motivé
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, skype met du temps à s'installer j'arrive j'arrive !
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: hehehe ok :P
<sarhan> c bon je vous ai ajouté DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: less voir
<sarhan> pinguez moi si vous me voyez
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: bien accepté:)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tu a couppé l'appelle
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, on go pv pour pas remplir les logs?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: non c'est rien:)
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, je vous entand :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tu vas voir mon tv :P
<sarhan> oui oui j'ai la video
<sarhan> j'ai juste un truc blanc :/
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :(
<sarhan> bon remettez la télé
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> DelphiWorld ton skype on pv
<Neo31> sarhan aussi
<Neo31> je v essayer avec imo dot im
<sarhan> Neo31, oui si tu pouvais nous aider moi j'ai rien vu
<Neo31> g pas ton skype
<Neo31> c bon
<Neo31> g envoyer les invites
<DelphiWorld> j'ai donnée Neo31 :)
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: qu'an tu m'ajoute dit moi
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, vous êtes hors ligne
<Neo31> si ca marche pas je lance l'autre pc
<Neo31> sarhan ta recu l'invite?
<sarhan> je check
<Neo31> bon je demarre l'autre pc, c pas cool ce skype web
<Neo31> sarhan c bon il est avec toi sur skype ?
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> il a refusé mon appel
<sarhan> il doit être occupé
<sarhan> ayga 3awnou
<sarhan> wassa3 belek m3ah il est non voyant
<Neo31> haw 7alit el pc
<Neo31> ta recu ma demande sarhan ?
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> comment voir les demandes sur skype?
<sarhan> (j'utilise presque jamais skype)
<Neo31> che pa g fait depui un clien web
<Neo31> c pe etre le clien web qui a des probleme
<Neo31> je refait
<sarhan> ok salut A7med Neo31 !
<Neo31> c l'autre pc A7med
<Neo31> a5tah
<sarhan> oui oui
<sarhan> je c
<A7med> je te trouve pas sur skype
<sarhan> c bon
<A7med> y a pas de points
<A7med> oui
<DelphiWorld> re Neo31 sarhan
<DelphiWorld> je m'excuse ma batri est morte :)
<DelphiWorld> j'ai mait le chargeur
<A7med> c bon j'ai lancer mon skype et j'ai ajouter sarhan et DelphiWorld
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, on essaye avec la camera de l'iphone?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: biensure j'ai déja utilisé avec toi je peux pas utilisé le PC debvan le tv !
<sarhan> A7med, no mic
<sarhan> yep
<sarhan> je go skype
<A7med> c bon mon mic ca marche
<DelphiWorld> sarhan:  Neo31
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, encore avec iphone?
<DelphiWorld> pas de messages avec skype svp je pejux pas bien les lir avec l'iPhone
<sarhan> ok désolé
<sarhan> Neo31 a demandé c'était quoi le prb
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, et il a un micro lui il pourra vous aider plus facilement
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je suis déja vec Neo31
<sarhan> good
<A7med> connection lost
<sarhan> oups
<A7med> DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :)
<A7med> oui DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> ahh A7med c'est Neo31 :)
<DelphiWorld> lol
<A7med> ou
<A7med> oui
<DelphiWorld> A7med: atend 1s j'ouvre le port
<A7med> je me connecte de l'autre pc
<A7med> passe l'interface en pv
<DelphiWorld> A7med: je te r'appelle ok ?
<A7med> ok
<DelphiWorld> a:)
<sarhan> salut amal
<Neo31> ahla amal
<Neo31> man antom!?
<sarhan> chocolat walla amal o5ra?
<Neo31> yepp, c ca ma question
<sarhan> 7a9a
<sarhan> concernant le classroom
<Neo31> yep
<sarhan> j'ai fais 5 pkgs :D
<sarhan> ce matin
<Neo31> a bon cool sarhan
<sarhan> ahawka je pourrais t'aider
<DelphiWorld> sory Neo31 :)
<sarhan> pour la presentation et formation
<sarhan> DelphiWorld vous nous avez manqué :D
<Neo31> no problem
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: pm:)
<DelphiWorld> merci sarhan :P
<Neo31> got it
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: j'ai donnée l'interface web de mon dreambox a Neo31
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, ba il peut voir le programme en cours comme çà
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, il peut même regarder en streaming !
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: ;)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: et qu'elle est le problem ?
<sarhan> Neo31, cherche une chaine qui diffuse the matrix :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: libyana envoi un sms au libyains congratulation gadaphi gone;)
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Neo31> g augmenter le volume, il ete down
<Neo31> c koi l'objectif ?
<Neo31> DelphiWorld
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, et moi je modifie le wiki :D je viens d'enlever ghadafi de la liste des présidents qui ont le plus long mandats et qui sont encore au pouvoir
<Neo31> je doit faire koi sur l'interface
<DelphiWorld> npm:)
<Neo31> ah
<amal> cc
<DelphiWorld> salut amal ;)
<amal> saluuut
<Neo31> ahla amal
<Neo31> man antom amal ?
<amal> c amaal lool
<Neo31> anehi menhom?
<amal> chto9sed
<amal> fama barchaa !!
<Neo31> oui
<amal> je suis nouvelle
<DelphiWorld> bienvenue amal !
<amal> mercii
<Neo31> ok amal
<DelphiWorld> ammême moi je suis un nouveau de l'algérie;)
<Neo31> mar7ba bik
<amal> w bik zeda
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: j'aime pas l'arrab en français;)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> liste des chaines favorite vide DelphiWorld
<amal> loool
<DelphiWorld> napm ! :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-14
<DelphiWorld> ;-)
<AminosAmigos> hello ;)
<AminosAmigos> i need some help please :D
<DelphiWorld> saha ftourekom
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn
<AminosAmigos> ya3tik ilsa7a :)
<DelphiWorld> ou est tu Tux-Tn
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-16
<Soprano89> Salamou 3alaykom
<Fanen> bjr
<Fanen> j'aime pas  trop le manière de poster  des CV  sur  ML  c'est  pas fait  pour ça
<elacheche_anis> Salam Fanen, pourquoi pas?
<Fanen> elacheche_anis,  le ML ubuntu-tn  est fait  pour discuter au tour de  ubuntu ..  event ..  ,  pourtant j'aime bien  poster mon CV je  suis aussi ç la recherche  d'un job
<elacheche_anis> Si t'es à la recherche d'un job dans le domaine des logiciels libre(c'est très rare de trouver en Tunisie) pourquoi pas cherche à l'aide des ML des communautés  open source.. Personnellement j'ai trouvé mes stage d'été et fin d'étude et mon job à cause d'un membre de Ubuntu-tn
<Fanen> bein je  vais postuler
<Soprano> salam saha chribetkom
<TrenZ-> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-19
<Soprano> Salam tous le monde
<soprano> Salam tout le monde
<soprano> Aidkom mabrouk :)
<soprano> Salam tout le monde , 3idkom mabrouk
<mezen> salam + 3idkom mabrouk
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-14
<SalahMessaoud> Sup
<elacheche_anis> Welcome to #ubuntu-tn SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> thank you
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-15
 * SalahMessaoud is away: I'm busy
 * SalahMessaoud is back (gone 00:56:08)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-16
<SalahMessaoud> Bonjour !!
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour SalahMessaoud :)
 * SalahMessaoud is away: I'm busy
 * SalahMessaoud is back (gone 00:37:42)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-17
<SalahMessaoud> Bjr
<SalahMessaoud> Boujour :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-11
<lunapersa> Hello elacheche  :D
<elacheche> GM lunapersa, GM @ *
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-14
<fanen> bonsoir
<fanen> elacheche, connaissez vous un profil ingénieur nouveau diplômé pour un poste ingénieur système ?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-10
<chaker> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-11
<elacheche> Morning Tunisia
<nabdev> Morning All
<elacheche> wassup!
<nabdev> as usual :)
<sparky> hi guys
<elacheche> Hey sparky !
<elacheche> Introduce yourself sparky !
<sparky> im nathan jones
<sparky> from facebook
<elacheche> welcome.. happy to see you around sparky
<sparky> thanks man
<sparky> what's up?
<elacheche> nothing special, just time to go home.. see you later guys
<sparky> im interested to join ubuntu-tn
<sparky> cya man
<elacheche> Na3iL, take care of sparky until I connect from home..
 * elacheche BRB
<sparky> tyt
<sparky> naiel hi
<Na3iL> Hey sparky
<sparky> sup
<sparky> ena nassir
<sparky> ya m3alem
<Na3iL> Yeah I know :P
<Na3iL> Welcome here mate ^^
<sparky> thanks
<sparky> nice chat
<sparky> here
<sparky> better dan facebook
<sparky> stallman said
<sparky> facebook is not your friend
<sparky> its a surveillance engine
<sparky> <3
<sparky> and he said we confirm that facebook helped many revolutions like tunisia
<sparky> but that doesn't mean that facebook is good
<sparky> xDDDDDDD
<sparky> TROLL
<elacheche_anis> o/
<sparky> hi anis
<elacheche_anis> Hi sparky !
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-12
<sparky> hi back
<elacheche> sparky, you're online only when I'm going home or going to my bed x)
<elacheche> Yo Na3iL wassup!
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, can you please ask Neo31 to checl MemoServ
<sparky> lol
<elacheche> Yo Na3iL wassup!
<elacheche> What's wrong with you Internet :3
<sparky> i need to
<sparky> cya
<sparky> go
<sparky> **
<Na3iL> Hey elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Yo Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> Hows you bro, sorry my connection is very good here x)
<elacheche_anis> Am ok thx :)
<elacheche_anis> you mean is not very good Na3iL :p
<Na3iL> It's steganography :P
<elacheche_anis> x)
<Na3iL> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-13
<elacheche_anis> Yo guys!
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, did you get my message?
<nabdev> o/
<Na3iL> o/ GM
<elacheche_anis> o/ :)
<Na3iL> GM elacheche_anis hows you
<elacheche_anis> My head is spinning no idea why.. But I'll survive :) What about you?
<Na3iL> Well, it's my 2nd day without sleeping.. But I'll survive as well :D
<elacheche_anis> Take care of yourself :)
<Na3iL> Don't worry bro, you should get some rest I think!
<elacheche_anis> I just wake up x)
<Na3iL> Ah okay so take care too..
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, !
<Neo31> elacheche_anis, i did not
<Neo31> pm me
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-14
<Neo31> hello world! :)
<Na3iL> Hey Neo31 :D
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, ahla
<Neo31> ahla SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> o/
<nabdev> o/
<Dro__> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-15
<elacheche> o/
<lunapersa> d4rk-5c0rp: Yo!
<d4rk-5c0rp> hey
<lunapersa> Wassup!
<d4rk-5c0rp> lunapersa, hawka nemchiw ma3 il machin :p
<Na3iL> o/ Neo31, that's our irc #TGLUG I think you should add it to your favorites. :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-16
<hamma> o/
<ubuntiste-msakni> o/ Na3iL ظ
<ubuntiste-msakni> wassup Na3iL ظ
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D
<Na3iL> o/ GM elacheche
<Na3iL> I am fine what about you
<elacheche> hmd, got rid of a tooth two days ago, still unstable, it's a fall in here, too rainy and very hot x)
<elacheche> :D Yeah am ok :D
<Na3iL> Almost here in Gafsa x)
<Na3iL> It's the same
<elacheche> :)
<Dro__> saba7 ennour
<Na3iL> sbé7 el 5ir Dro__
<Dro__> ahla Na3iL , kayfa el 7al!
<Na3iL> 7amdoullah and u
<Dro__> fine!
<Dro__> ta9s jamil :D
<Na3iL> Yup :D
<Dro__> i'm looking for a html/css editor that display color when using a color code #somecolor ... any suggestion ?
<Na3iL> Atom is a  crackable version from Sublime It's rock
<Na3iL> There's also Komodo-edit Try both :D
<Dro__> enti jarabt'hom ezouz?
<Na3iL> Yup
<elacheche> Dro__, vim ;) https://github.com/skammer/vim-css-color
<Na3iL> I was going to tell him about vim elacheche :D
<elacheche> :)
<Dro__> elacheche, chokran! :D
<elacheche> :)
<Dro__> i think i'm going to use komodo-edit
<elacheche> n00b :p
<Dro__> lol
<elacheche> :D just trolling :p
<elacheche> Komodo is not a FOSS
<Dro__> mela?
<Dro__> elacheche, sou2el 5atir: tu as alloué combien d'espace pour ubuntu?
<elacheche> Ah sorry!!
<elacheche> Komodo IDE is not FOSS
<elacheche> Dro__, depuis 2009 j'utilise Ubuntu seul sur mes machines :)
<elacheche> It's all or nothing :p :D
<Dro__> (Y)
<Dro__> autoremove --purge aura quoi comme resultat?
<Dro__> je suis en train d'effacer les Old kernels, tol3otli fi mo5i zedt --purge fel commande alors:
<elacheche> Celon le manuel
<Dro__> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic   linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic    linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic  linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-3.13.0-46-generic linux-image-3.13.0-48-generic linux-image-3.13.0-48-generic linux-image-3.13.0-49-generic
<elacheche>            autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically
<elacheche>            installed to satisfy dependencies for other packages and are now
<elacheche>            no longer needed.
<Dro__> auccun ko liberé
<Dro__> et :
<Dro__> sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-51-generic linux-image-3.13.0-52-generic  linux-image-3.13.0-53-generic  linux-image-3.13.0-54-generic linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic
<elacheche> Essaie autoclean
<Dro__> 500MO liberé
<Dro__> :/
<Dro__> 3malt autoclean, clean , autoremove w chey :/
<elacheche> T'as plus d'espace disk free?
<Dro__> si
<Dro__> ema 95%
<Dro__> n7eb nefhem el --purge ch3amlet :p
<elacheche> purge tfassa5lik packages + les fichiers de config!
<elacheche> remove just tfasa5 package
<Dro__> ey mela chbi bel --purge ma n9ossch l'espace w men ghir purge n9os
<elacheche> rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<Dro__> ma 3andich /var/cache/apt
<elacheche> Dro__, je parle de "apt-get purge"..
<Dro__> ah si, ema no result :p
<elacheche> ech ma3néha fassa5ithom walla mé faméch jimla!
<elacheche> rm n'affiche pas de résultat mon pote :) :D
<Dro__> je c
<Dro__> pas de result au niveau de DF
<Dro__> :D
<elacheche> rm remove silently :D
<Dro__> toujours 95% utilisé
<elacheche> ton / et /home sur la mm partition?
<Dro__> yes
<Dro__> normalement ken yemchi l'espace occupé par les anciens kernel tetfarhed loumour :p
<elacheche> df -h
<elacheche> passe le
<Dro__> ema hak choft 10 kernel tfas5ou w ma na77aw 7atta ko w 3 na77aw 500 MO :/
<Dro__> kollou fi joret el --purge :p
<Dro__> none                    4,0K       0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<Dro__> udev                    2,9G     12K  2,9G   1% /dev
<Dro__> tmpfs                   584M    1,4M  582M   1% /run
<Dro__> none                    5,0M       0  5,0M   0% /run/lock
<Dro__> none                    2,9G     92M  2,8G   4% /run/shm
<Dro__> none                    100M     44K  100M   1% /run/user
<Dro__> /home/ubuntu/.Private    47G     42G  2,5G  95% /home/ubuntu
<elacheche> How did you installed Ubuntu?? Under windows using wubi?!!
<Dro__> lé bel CD!
<elacheche> Did you used EXT4? BTRFS? LVM?
<Dro__> ext4
<elacheche> no lvm or sometihng fancy!!
<Dro__> lé, ext4 w ext3 lel swap je crois..
<Dro__> haya tawa nzid chweya espace w barra :p
<Dro__> 5ir ma no93od nhar kol ri9i chaye7 nlawej ech nfasse5 :D
<elacheche> where is / in your df result! You can't use ext for swap :D for swap you use a partition with SWAP file system :D
<Dro__> /dev/sda4               47G     42G  2,5G  95% /
<elacheche> /home/ubuntu/.Private    47G     42G  2,5G  95% /home/ubuntu
<elacheche> hédhi jamais vu -_- :/
<Na3iL> dev/sda4 it's the same of /home/ubuntu/.Private
<Na3iL> xD
<elacheche> Ah!
<elacheche> Encrypted disk
<Dro__> ey lol
<elacheche> maw 9oul -_- :p
<Dro__> n00b :p
<elacheche> béhi :p
<Dro__> 1-1
<elacheche> du -sh --exclude=/home/ubuntu
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> It will take some time
<elacheche> or wait!
<elacheche> du -h --exclude=/home/ubuntu | sort -h | pastebinit
<elacheche> du -h / --exclude=/home/ubuntu | sort -h | pastebinit
<elacheche> sorry :D
<Dro__> wait
<elacheche> abort the other command, the last one is the good one :p
<Dro__> 3.5G de videos :/
<Dro__> 7,9G	/usr
<Dro__> 26G	/home/.ecryptfs
<Dro__> 26G	/home/.ecryptfs/ubuntu
<Dro__> 26G	/home/.ecryptfs/ubuntu/.Private
<Dro__> 3,5G	/home/xbmc
<Dro__> 3,5G	/home/xbmc/MyVideos
<Dro__> 3,9G	/var
<Dro__> 4,4G	/usr/lib
<Dro__> 2,5G	/usr/share
<Dro__> 3,1G	/var/log
<elacheche> du -h / --exclude=/home | sort -h | pastebinit
<elacheche> let's isolate home
<Dro__> déjà fait, et pourtant tatla3 el home :D en tt cas c bon
<Dro__> j'ai effacé 3.5G
<Dro__> yomkon lazem des " "
<elacheche> maybe
<Dro__> Na3iL, atom don't display css color :/
<elacheche> vim did :p
<Dro__> komodo-edit w vim lé :p
<elacheche> n00b :p 9ollou chaker
<Dro__> hhhhhh
<Dro__> vim nakrhou mouch 3aref 3leh... 7atta pour autre utilisation je prefere nano w vim lé :p
<Dro__> 5alli 3ad fi 5edma html/css lazemha barcha selection w copy/paste...
<elacheche> VIM is an IDE.. Nano is a text editor, If you master VIM commands and shortcuts you'll be a ninja :)
<elacheche> Try emacs.. Every VIM haters loves emacs :)
<Dro__> https://atom.io/packages/pigments :D
<elacheche> s/every/all
<elacheche> du -h / --exclude=/home | sort -h | pastebinit
<elacheche> works fine and isolate home
<Dro__> ey mani 3malt  du -h --exclude=/home/ubuntu | sort -h
<Dro__> il n'a pas cherché dans le contenu de /home/ubuntu, il a juste donné sa taille
<elacheche> gtg
<elacheche> ++
<Dro__> a++ elacheche have a nice day :D
<elacheche> Neo31, news?
<ubuntiste-msakni> o/
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31, when you're not AFK ping me :) Just need the info, if you find it & fixed it or I need to send that email later tonight :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31, when you're not AFK ping me :) Just need the info, if you find it & fixed it or I need to send that email later tonight :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> yo hamma
<hamma> Hello
<ubuntiste-msakni> Welcome :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Looking for help?
<hamma> Nah :v
<hamma> looking for Na3il
<hamma> hhhh
<ubuntiste-msakni> He'll be here soon.. Maybe, maybe not :p
<hamma> 9a3ed ye5dem 3al site mte3 il TGLUG
<ubuntiste-msakni> I know
<hamma> By the way, I think I have a bug or smthg
<ubuntiste-msakni> what kind if bugs?
<hamma> In ubuntu when I turn a video on or an audio file, sometimes it keeps repeating the same 2sec of the track
<ubuntiste-msakni> emmm.. What ubuntu do you have? what media player?
<hamma> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<hamma> all the media players
<hamma> Totem, VLC, Ryhthmbox ...
<ubuntiste-msakni>  Weird :/ Try to purge and reinstall the codecs
<hamma> done already
<hamma> nothing fixed :v
<ubuntiste-msakni> emmm.. did this happened with streaming too? Try to stream Jawhara, Shems or RTCI
<hamma> even youtube
<ubuntiste-msakni> When using flash or html5?
<ubuntiste-msakni> you're here Na3iL :p
<hamma> I told u it happens even in media players :v
<hamma> o/
<ubuntiste-msakni> hamma, you can share some infos?
<ubuntiste-msakni> dpkg -l | grep codec | cut -d" " -f3 - | pastebinit
<hamma> yea
<Na3iL> Hey ubuntiste-msakni hamma
<ubuntiste-msakni> give me the link generated by that command
<elacheche> hamma, if you don't have pastebinit installed you can remove this section "| pastebinit" and you'll need to oasteit by yourself in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<elacheche> Yo Na3iL :)
<hamma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12101576/
<hamma> Anis or Bedis ?
<elacheche> hamma, you need to figure out that by yourself :p
<hamma> Bedis
<elacheche> hamma, wanna try to purge all codecs again? Maybe you used the wrong way the first time!
<Na3iL> elacheche, I think you should add #TGLUG to your favorite chans :D
<elacheche> try to use /whois command hamma :p
<hamma> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<hamma> I told u
<hamma> Bedis, coz u just logged in Facebook and commented
<elacheche> d4rk-5c0rp, say hi to hamma :)
<elacheche> hamma, you need to learn to use /whois :) Try /help whois
<d4rk-5c0rp> hahahaha, hey there :D
<d4rk-5c0rp> wassup people
<hamma> that smiley belongs to Anis
<hamma> :)
<hamma> niahah
<elacheche> Read the last 5 messages here d4rk-5c0rp :)
<d4rk-5c0rp> XDD
<d4rk-5c0rp> LMFAO
<elacheche> Who is whom hamma x)
<d4rk-5c0rp> elacheche, stop using my identity :p
<elacheche> I'm not -_- He need to learn to use /whois x)
<d4rk-5c0rp> If you can't convience them, confuse them hahaha
<elacheche> Nah! You should not forget about the Code of conduct you signed :) :) :p
<d4rk-5c0rp> hahahaha :D :D
<elacheche> hamma, still here!
<hamma> yep
<elacheche> hamma, wanna try to purge all codecs again? Maybe you used the wrong way the first time!
<hamma> okay
<elacheche> OK, one sec I'll send you the command
<hamma> :D
<elacheche> apt-get purge chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra libavcodec-extra libavcodec-extra-54:amd64 libavcodec54:amd64 libdirac-encoder0:amd64 libkate1 libmagickcore5-extra:amd64 libmimic0 libmono-codecontracts4.0-cil liboggkate1 libopencore-amrnb0:amd64 libopencore-amrwb0:amd64 libopus0:amd64 libspeex1:amd64 libvpx1:amd64 libvpx1:i386 libwavpack1:amd64 libxvidcore4:amd64 oxideqt-codecs-extra:amd64 vlc
<elacheche> After that execute: apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean && rm -r /var/cache/apt/archive/*
<hamma> okay
<elacheche> hamma,
<hamma> yea
<hamma> @Na3il change the logo of the page
<elacheche> when you hit enter for the purge command, checkout the output, if there will be something important to purge or not, you can share the list before confirming the purge
<hamma> roger that
<elacheche> Don't forget to:  apt-get -y install vlc chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<elacheche> see you later
<hamma> thanks
<hamma> still same problem after reboot
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-15
<elacheche> Na3iL: kill me please -_-
<Na3iL> hahaha elacheche it is like loop, it will never those type of replies :(
<Na3iL> *stop
<elacheche> :(
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-17
<nizarus> ping elacheche
<elacheche> pong nizarus
<nizarus> je ne me rappel plus, mais est ce que tu reçois les notifications de désinscription de la ML ubuntu-tn ?
<elacheche> Yep, car je suis l'admin de la ML
<nizarus> le mail de test a provoquer quelques désinscription je pense; Non ?
<nizarus> déjà que là des personnes commencent à s'énerver de plus en plus.
<elacheche> yep, personnes depuis que Rached a envoyé le mail de test
<nizarus> Ok ! great.
<elacheche> nizarus:
<nizarus> ?
<elacheche> Sorry, my num keyboard wasn't working.. I said "4 personnes"
<elacheche> didn't notice that until now
<nizarus> ;-)
<nizarus> Il faut penser à meubler la ML avec des nouvelles de annonces.
<nizarus> comme c'était le cas avant le groupe Failbook :p
<elacheche> Pour failbook on a bloque les publications libre sur le groupe..
<nizarus> c'était pour éviter le spam et la pub
<nizarus> il faut une modération préalable
<elacheche> D'autre part, j'ai un sujet sérieux que je vais partager sur la ML, mais j'ai pas eu le temps pour rédiger le mail..
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-18
<elacheche> Hello nizarus
<nizarus> bonjour elacheche
<elacheche> Your @ubuntu.com is an alias to gmail or clibre.tn/nizarus.tn ?
<nizarus> alias to @nizarus.tn
<elacheche> That's why mails to spam :/
<elacheche> Can you send a mail to f339de4263e6ded1152a93c405b9830348997ed9@multirbl.valli.org using @ubuntu
<nizarus> Done.
<nizarus> mais comment Oussema à détecter que le serveur de canonical est blacklisté ?
<elacheche> http://multirbl.valli.org/email-test/f339de4263e6ded1152a93c405b9830348997ed9.html
<nizarus> rDNS for IP 41.231.53.100	No record found!	Failed
<nizarus> notre IP
<elacheche> Oussema à lu le "code source" du mail (tu peut trouver dans thunderbird aussi).. Il a trouver que le mail à passer par un serveur canonical.. il a chercher dans les RBL et trouvé que c'est black lister, mais c'est pas ça le vrai problème..
<elacheche> Mail dans les spam à cause du PTR (qu'on a pas pu résolu sur Op.tn)
<elacheche> PTR == rDNS
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Hey MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> how can i edit my wiki page on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<elacheche> You already have one?
<MarwenDo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/marwen.doukh
<elacheche> MarwenDo: just login then you'll find the edit link
<MarwenDo> can't find it
<elacheche> Are you logged in?
<MarwenDo> yeah
<elacheche> It's just below the ubuntu logo.. What do you have in that menu?
<MarwenDo> Immutable Page Info Unsubscribe Attachments   marwen-doukh  Logout   Help
<elacheche> Weird :/
<elacheche> logout then login again
<MarwenDo> i did it
<MarwenDo> :'(
<elacheche> I can edit it..
<elacheche> Why you can't :/
<MarwenDo> dunno
<MarwenDo> could you click edit and send me the link ?
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/marwen.doukh?action=edit&editor=text
<elacheche> I don't think that'll work
<MarwenDo> You are not allowed to edit this page.
<elacheche> Let's ask #canonical-sysadmins
<elacheche> Let's ask #canonical-sysadmin
<elacheche> join that channel
<MarwenDo> done
<elacheche> MarwenDo: here?
<MarwenDo> yes
<MarwenDo> thank you elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Yo Na3iL !!!
<elacheche> How are you doing!!
<Na3iL> Hello elacheche I am fine as usual :) what about you
<elacheche> There is a nice It/SysAdmin quizz that you'll like to try :D → https://redd.it/4y46zb
<Na3iL> aw!! seems interesting :D
<elacheche> Very! :D I was stuck in Stage2 since yesterday.. Today I almost finished it.. Need to go home to focus on the last stage
<Na3iL> hahaha :D I think you just gave me reason to not sleep this night
<elacheche> looool..
<elacheche> You're clever then me, you'll solve it in less time
 * elacheche GTG.. BRB
<Na3iL> haha, okay take your time
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-19
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Na3iL: feedback! :)
<Na3iL> elacheche, \o
<Na3iL> just amazing! and a lot of tricks to learn :D
<elacheche> Yep! You're stick @what stage?
<elacheche> stuck*
<Na3iL> stage 2, I stopped last night due to some important tasks, but I am going to play it again today :D
<elacheche> I was stuck in there for 24h too, but the quizz dev gived me some hints, try again, if you can't findout what's wrong I'll share the hints with you..
<Na3iL> Cool :D
<elacheche> Na3iL: let's give that to MarwenDo as well :)
<elacheche> MarwenDo: There is a nice It/SysAdmin quizz that you'll like to try :D → https://redd.it/4y46zb
<Na3iL> He will like it indeed :D
<MarwenDo> why i don't watch fails youtube video ?  haha :p
<MarwenDo> at least i know how to navigate around :D
<elacheche> Try the challenge MarwenDo :) it's a good one
<elacheche> o/ nizarus :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche :)
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<elacheche> Que des fêtes de mariage x) J'avance sur rien x(
<nizarus> LooL oui c'est la saison :p
<elacheche> yep
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-20
<Nuage> 'evening
<Nuage> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-21
<elacheche> o/ Nuage
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Na3iL: so! you mnaged to pass that quizz! x)
<Na3iL> elacheche, I didn't played the stage 2 too long x)
<Na3iL> but I have plan for it tonight! :D
<elacheche> :) Na3iL :) K
<Na3iL> and you in what stage?
<elacheche> The last one.. It's about docker, should be easy to solve using docker-compose, but I don't master it, so I lost the 1st 50min trying to using docker-compose, then the 2nd 50min trying to figure out why I can't use the containers without compose, for the last quizz you'll get access to an other VM for 50mn (no further spoilers :p)
<elacheche> Hey chaker wassup! There is a nice It/SysAdmin quizz that you'll like to try :D → https://redd.it/4y46zb
<elacheche> s/ chaker / crack3r
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-14
<praisethemoon> Good morning
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, Hey!
<praisethemoon> Finally you're here
<praisethemoon> How is life treating you?
<fwhcat> Hey
<fwhcat> finally you're here
<fwhcat> fine
<fwhcat> I have big projects praisethemoon
<fwhcat> and you?
<fwhcat> :)
<praisethemoon> I'm good, I have lots of work as well :'(
<praisethemoon> tell me about your projects
<praisethemoon> personal or professional?
<fwhcat> et bien
<fwhcat> en privé alors
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<fwhcat> Salut davlefou
<praisethemoon> Bonjour davlefou
<elacheche> Morning folks!
<praisethemoon> Ello elacheche
<praisethemoon> How was your coffee today?
<davlefou> Café en perfusion?
<elacheche> x)
<fwhcat> I'm having coffee right now
<elacheche> My huge mug still full :)
<fwhcat> Nice !
<fwhcat> Friendssssssssss
<fwhcat> We should make a coffeehackshop or smtg like that xD
<elacheche> One of my youth dreams was a Geeky Coffee Shop, then I met a banch of Geeks in this IRC channel, then IRL, they had the same idea, we branstormed it to have the heaven of coffee shops in earth x) We were young, we had no money.. And idea gone with all the enthusiasm
<fwhcat> :(
<praisethemoon> Internet Café :D
<praisethemoon> Well money is always the issue x)
<fwhcat> Imagine you would "fund" some projects by a simple "trick"
<fwhcat> 2 Free Coffees a day if you code with us on our OPen source projects
<fwhcat> :D
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> 100k github star = Big coffee Mug
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> https://twitter.com/ConnorKrukosky/status/896651541301661696
<praisethemoon> elacheche, y u no try BSD
<elacheche> I use one as a router (pfSense).. I like Linux licensing more than BSD, but I'll try FreeBSD as Desktop one day.. Maybe in two or three years, when I fully master Gentoo as a Desktop and server OS
<fwhcat> Arch is great to comprehend OSes/distros
<fwhcat> they have a great wiki
<elacheche> Arch is good, I'm a weird guy, I like Gentoo more than Arch :p
<fwhcat> It's okay. I love compiling too
<fwhcat> what do you use for desktop? mate? openbox?
<elacheche> AWESOME WM
<fwhcat> nice
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> Awoseme
<praisethemoon> xD
<fwhcat> y'a de bons thèmes awesome ici
<fwhcat> https://github.com/copycat-killer/awesome-copycats
<elacheche> Yep :)
<elacheche> I used to use Multicolor until an update broke it
<praisethemoon> XD
<elacheche> o/ nizarus rhabbachi
<nizarus> ahla elacheche :)
<elacheche> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/new-ubuntu-dock-first-look
<nizarus> :-) pas loin de mon bureau actuel https://blog.nizarus.tn/2017/06/un-bureau-unity-avec-gnome-shell
<rhabbachi> Hey elacheche o/
<rhabbachi> Bader: Merci pour tip sur the freeshell.
<rhabbachi> Bader: Je suis entiérement d'accord avec vous! :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-15
<Bader> je lagge sur les discussions, j'ai pas encore réussi à trouver comment faire en sorte d'avoir l'alerte sonore d'irssi sur screen over ssh
<Bader> mais à propos du projet de cafe geeek je ++
<Bader> surtout du café de bonne qualité, un arabica ethiopien par exemple, et pas le bon tounsi mkhalet bel ch3ir...
<Bader> base ça doit même pas être un café mais un coworking space avec plein de tableaux blancs partout
<Bader> mais sans le rwaye9 start-up etc.
<Bader> voilà pour mes business requirements ^__^
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Bonjour les gars..
<fwhcat> Salut
<rhabbachi> Hey fwhcat o/
<Bader> oui bonjour :) sabah el kheyr, selem
<rhabbachi> Ahla w sahla Bader :d
<Bader> rhabbachi: tiens à propos de Drupal, tu sais si des entreprises tunisiennes contribuent ?
<fwhcat> hey
<elacheche> Hey folks!
<fwhcat> so Postgre > Mysql ?
<Bader> fwhcat: did you try MariaDB?
<elacheche> fwhcat: Depends on your needs I guess.. psql is knowen for it's good clustering
<elacheche> Bader: that's not something that we should discuss I guess x) MariaDB >>>> MySQL ;)
<fwhcat> well I'll stick to mariadb then
<elacheche> xD
<fwhcat> I don't have cluster, only 1 server
<fwhcat> and I do nightly backups of all databases
<rhabbachi> Bader: Bon, y'a Emerya https://www.drupal.org/emerya qui on plusieur modules D8 contribué et on adopter D8 tres rapidement. Aussi y'a mon emploiyeur http://www.angrycactus.biz/, on a fait des contrib Drupal auparavant https://www.drupal.org/u/rhabbachi mais la majorité de nos contrib sont fait pour le project Dkan github.com/Nucivic/dkan
<fwhcat> I assume it's safe to assume my data is safe ^^
<u-la-la> [ emerya | Drupal.org ] - https://www.drupal.org
<u-la-la> [ rhabbachi | Drupal.org ] - https://www.drupal.org
<davlefou> Drupal, pas top comme truc!
<Bader> rhabbachi: mais sur le produit Drupal lui-même (et non des modules)?
<Bader> vous savez si Medianet en a fait?
<davlefou> Bader, appelez pour leur demander!
<Bader> davlefou: hhhhh si c'était aussi simple :)
<Bader> les entreprises tunisiennes ne sont pas fan de la transparence on va dire, et ça c'est quand (1) ils savent ce qui se fait dans leur propre boîte (2) ils ont effectivement fait des contrib
<rhabbachi> Bader: Medianet n'est si presente que ça dans la communitée drupal tunisienne donc je peu pas vraiment jugé.
<rhabbachi> Avoir une cultire open source au niveau entreprise est rare
<rhabbachi> sur tout en Tunisie.
<rhabbachi> mais bon. Les contrib ça serai plus des initiative individuelle dans les plus par des cas.
<rhabbachi> Sur le produit lui même Bader y'en a des tunisien qui sont listé mais c'est plutôt des patch re-rolles et pas vraiment des changement "majeur"
<praisethemoon> MariaDB's author was working on mysql with oracle
<praisethemoon> but he Quit and developed his own
<praisethemoon> so ofcourse maria >> mysql
<praisethemoon> but maria vs postgresql  I dont know honestly
<Bader> rhabbachi: pourtant medianet est un gros consommateur de drupal et développe des modules pour ses clients. mais comme beaucoup d'entreprises tunisienne qui font de l'intégration de composants opensource, ils préfèrent le packager comme un produit à eux plutôt que de s'inscrire dans la communauté.
<Bader> c'est comme si ça leur paraît plus valorisant d'avoir un produit à eux que de dire en fait je prends Drupal auquel je contribue et des modules
<Bader> ce qui cause un gros problème dans la vision qu'on a de l'opensource ici (des briques gratuites qu'on intègre ensemble pour faire un produit) qui donne un avantage considérable aux éditeurs proprios quand ils viennent avec un produit end-to-end
<rhabbachi> Bader: je suis totallement d'accord avec vous. Une bonne parti du problem est que l'open source est vu comme etant des composant gratuites qu'on peu abusé pour les revendres.
<rhabbachi> Aussi y'a pas une culture de license
<elacheche> Bader: we'd like to know more about you (as a contributor).. We used to share this kind of information in here.. We all know what other folks works on.. praisethemoon as example is working on his how programming language.. rhabbachi contribs to D modules, etc..
<rhabbachi> ça affect pas seulement la tunisie, c'est plus perçu dans les pays tiers monde ou l'enforcement de ces licenses est trés peu probable. C'est aussi un problem dans les pays developpers a un moindre echelle
<fwhcat> My name is fabien, i'm in France, I'm working on a webhosting open source platform project, as well as a email provider open source project, i'm a lot into containers (LXC, docker)
<fwhcat> your turn guys :D
<elacheche> I'm just a lurker :p x)
<rhabbachi> elacheche: :D
<rhabbachi> fwhcat: links?
<fwhcat> well it's not published yet rhabbachi
<fwhcat> sorry :/
<davlefou> fwhcat, tu es français?
<fwhcat> ouais
<rhabbachi> fwhcat: no worries ;)
<davlefou> Tu parle français?
<rhabbachi> c'est votre profile? https://github.com/fwhcat fwhcat?
<fwhcat> yes
<fwhcat> that's me
<elacheche> Seriously, my main contribs are not code oriented, but was trying lately to do some code contribs (check githab & gitlab).. And it wasn't that easy, because I'm interested is some complicated projects like Gentoo, Moby, Docker, Ansible, etc..
<u-la-la> [ fwhcat (fwhcat) · GitHub ] - https://github.com
<rhabbachi> I'm Riadh, I do mostly Drupal, but other stuff as well https://github.com/rhabbachi
<u-la-la> [ rhabbachi (Riadh Habbachi) · GitHub ] - https://github.com
<fwhcat> jsuis aussi sur mon Gogs perso et sur GitLab quelques depots privés
<elacheche> davlefou: est le Défenseur ultime de la langue Française :p
<fwhcat> Enchanté de vous connaître rhabbachi :)
<davlefou> Le français, la langue de l'avenir!!!
<rhabbachi> fwhcat: De même! :D
<fwhcat> et du passé aussi davlefou :)
<elacheche> Let's not start that discussion davlefou x)
<fwhcat> Je pense que dans 20 ans, tout le monde voudra apprendre le mandarin.
<davlefou> Ouais, c'est l'avantage d'être sur les deux tableaux!
<davlefou> C'est déjà le cas en Asie et Afrique de l'Ouest.
<davlefou> Et aussi l'Hindou, car l'anglais va être supprimé d'Inde par les autorité!
<elacheche> Bader: your turn :p
<davlefou> Et l'Espagnols pour le contiment Américains...
<davlefou> Quel langue est utilisé au Paradis?
<davlefou> Bader, quel plus value tu apporte au sociéte qui enonce developper pour la communauté?
<Bader> elacheche: I'm no more a code contributor since a few years
<Bader> elacheche: I do some contribs related to bug issues, features specifications
<Bader> but my main contribution is lobbying for opensource solutions and way of working
<elacheche> Nice :)
<Bader> if I came here, it's because I want to becomre more active
<elacheche> That's the spirit :)
<Bader> I do really believe that Tunisia could be great in IT if leverage its free software community potential
<praisethemoon> I want to learn Latin
<praisethemoon> Somnis domnis latis amendis
<oussemos> Hi Bader, which postcard is yours https://freeshell.de/postcards/nggallery/postcards/tunisia ? :D
<Bader> oussemos: who told you I sent it from Tunisia? ;)
<nizarus> salam Bader
<oussemos> Bader: ah ok I thought you are in Tunisia :)
<Bader> alik essalam nizarus
<nizarus> quoi de 9
<Bader> oussemos: I am now but I wasn't when I sent it.
<Bader> nizarus: la RN9, TV 9, boulevard 9 avril, fac 9 avril, 9ème pays arabe en terme d'attractivité d'investissements, 9ème destination touristique la moins cher du monde, l'examen de classe de 9ème, nombre de mois pour que la tunisienne porte à terme un bébé, 9 aout 42 date de décès de Tahar Sfar
<nizarus> bravo Bader un bon connaisseur du 9
<elacheche> o/ nizarus
<nizarus> hello elacheche
<fwhcat> hey back
<Bader> nizarus: disons que j'apprends vite afin de répondre à 15h29 9 réponses à ton "quoi de 9"
<Bader> nizarus: et toi alors, quelles sont tes activités en ce moment ?
<nizarus> rien de spécial actuellement ! nuits blanches, grasse mat, baignade...
<Bader> nizarus: un projet particulier qui requiert des nuits blanches ?
<nizarus> La chaleur :p
<davlefou> nizarus, Bonjour!
<nizarus> bonjour davlefou
<davlefou> Les chiffres ne veulent pas dire grand chose car les problématiques dépende est invectiesseurs et de besoin.
<davlefou>  s//investisseur/g
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, sup?
<praisethemoon> seen younishd?
<fwhcat> ofc, last night
<fwhcat> we enjoyed a lot of videos of Sylvain Durif, we laughed so much.
<praisethemoon> he does not answer me on telegram
<praisethemoon> he just sees my messages
<praisethemoon> idk what's wrong
<fwhcat> he's wrong
<fwhcat> don't worry
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-16
<davlefou> Bonjour, café, boulot, le monde attend notre travail!
<elacheche> Bonjour
<praisethemoon> Hello o>
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-18
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> Quelqu'un sait comment imprimer des png à la ligne de commande?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-19
<davlefou> pngtopnm x.png | pnmtops | lp
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-20
<Bader> davlefou: qu'as-tu imprimé ?
<Bader> salut, pour info chers amis j'avance dans mon projet de recensement de la communauté opensource grâce à github et graphql
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> Des documents pour un amis chez ma mère en France.
<davlefou> Bader, tu prévoie de faire un diagramme à partager?
<Bader> davlefou: j'ai pas prévu de faire quelque chose de visuel mais plutôt des stats générales
<Bader> ranking de la Tunisie par rapport à l'Afrique et MENA sur github
<davlefou> L'intérêt est surtout de pouvoir connaitres les contributeurs pour inciter les rapprochements!
<Bader> il me semble que pour ça, une simple recherche suffit
<Bader> ou alors de participer à la mailing-list, organiser un event local
<davlefou> Alors je vois pas l'intérêt de ton action!
<Bader> là j'ai plein d'infos assez brutes sur les contributions des tunisiens à des projets
<Bader> et leur niveau de contribution
<Bader> pour moi l'intérêt c'est d'abord du ranking après ça me donne une idée des skills
<Bader> en Tunisie, il y a une sur-représentation de développeurs Java sur github mais c'est marrant parce que c'est pas les principaux langages des gros contributeurs
<davlefou> Totalement normal.
<Bader> du coup j'ai un petit feedback sur graphql pour ceux que ça intéresse
<elacheche> Bader: I'm interested to hear your feedback, kast week was checking about the creating of a REST api using python & graphQL, still need to dig more about this..
<elacheche> Bader: Do you use python to get your stats? A webframework? Flask? Django? If it's a public project I'd like to take a look & maybe contribute :p
#ubuntu-tn 2018-08-15
<nzoueidi> hey folks
#ubuntu-tn 2018-08-16
<Chikore> hello everyone
